# Disneyland Picture of the Day



## LoriMistress

Since they have this thread on the WDW board, I figured there should be one on this board as well.  Everyone post at least one picture of DL/DLC (whether if it's recent or not.)  

I'll start.


----------



## slp87

DD on the golden horse during our Thanksgiving trip.


----------



## diznylnd

DCA at Christmas


----------



## wdwgirl03

Paradise Pier at night!


----------



## gssmks

This is what I have been waiting for.  I am planning our first ever trip to DL.  Right now it looks like we will be flying in on June 19th and returning home on the 23rd.   

Please, please, please post all the pictures you have.


----------



## Disneyland's#1fan!

I love disneyland...


(Pictures seen below)


----------



## LoriMistress




----------



## eatmypixiedust

This was taken at DL last week.


----------



## CamColt

Great pictures, everyone! 

It's A Small World...  I couldnt believe how beautiful this building is.  The picture doesn't do it justice.


----------



## pppiglet

Have you seen Turtle Talk with Crush yet?  Pretty cool DUDE!


----------



## LoriMistress




----------



## LoriMistress

BUMP!!!!


----------



## eatmypixiedust




----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Big Thunder Mountain Railroad - Late Afternoon


----------



## diznylnd

Here is a pic from 12-23-2005 trip!


----------



## LoriMistress




----------



## ron808

yummy!


----------



## LoriMistress




----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Debbie


----------



## pxlbarrel

At night after almost everybody has gone.


----------



## kelmac284

Gosh I have tons.  I know you are only supposed to post one but I thought I would post a couple if that is ok.
















These were all taken in July during our 50th trip.  I have TONS more but they are on disc and not on my computer.

Most of the rest that I have on my computer have my family in them


----------



## tinkerbell13

OK, it's CA but it still counts right?


----------



## pxlbarrel

California Screamin'


----------



## eatmypixiedust

-Edible Jack Skellington spotted inside French Market-






-Elvis Stitch hitchhiker in Small World 






-Enchanted Tiki Room Birds

*Photos taken 12/30/05


----------



## pxlbarrel

I've posted this in a fireworks thread in the WDW area but really should go in a DL area.


----------



## jlima

DS5, DS11 and Push the talking trash can






DH & DS5 on Jumping Jellyfish






DS11 on Columbia, ringing the bell


----------



## diznylnd

California adventure preparing for New Years.


----------



## Scratch42

As soon as I download my pics I'll have a before and after of the GC Christmas Tree!

janet


----------



## eatmypixiedust

-Taken 12/15/05 at New Orleans Square in DL


----------



## pxlbarrel

That elephant sure can fly.


----------



## Tink33

eatmypixiedust said:
			
		

>




Thank you for that picture.  On my first visit to Disneyland in 1969, my Mom took a picture of me in the Courtyard of Angels.  At least once a year, I take my children into the Courtyard for a picture.  I have been to DIS meets where we take pictures there.  I _always_ walk past the courtyard each visit.  Yet, I have never noticed the angel.  I guess I get the award for most unobservant visitor in NOS.


----------



## adreamisawish

My kids outside the park




Aurora and Prince Philip spot my princess




DD7 and her Grandmother in the Golden teacup!


----------



## adreamisawish

The signs from our parade float




Waving to the crowd, halfway through our route




Backstage after our ride in the parade


----------



## LoriMistress




----------



## pxlbarrel




----------



## Albertan mom

pxlbarrel, I do not recognize that! Where is that pic taken?


----------



## pxlbarrel




----------



## ron808

Downtown Disney! Oh I miss that big ol' hat!


I remember taking pictures under that hat as it have a bundle of balloons afloat. I'm planning on getting them next time I visit! 1 balloon tethered with a long string, voila 8 more balloons for me/ or the kids that want it (if there's still some who released it)


----------



## LoriMistress




----------



## jlima

Water fountain in Fantasyland:






Apple & storybook in front of Snow White's Scary Adventure:


----------



## pxlbarrel

Albertan mom said:
			
		

> pxlbarrel, I do not recognize that! Where is that pic taken?



He's one of the drummers in the Golden California parade at DCA.


----------



## Albertan mom

pxlbarrel said:
			
		

> He's one of the drummers in the Golden California parade at DCA.



I have never heard of that. Is the Golden California Parade still on? (not Block Party Bash right?)
And the drums are set up on that big thing, and he jumps up and plays them??
Any details would be great!


----------



## pxlbarrel

Albertan mom said:
			
		

> I have never heard of that. Is the Golden California Parade still on? (not Block Party Bash right?)
> And the drums are set up on that big thing, and he jumps up and plays them??
> Any details would be great!



Oh, I have feeling it's not on anymore but I could be wrong.  I took that photo a few years ago.  The parade celebrated the diversity of California (what else?!).  I have lots of photos from it.  Maybe I can post them over the next few days.  There were even people dressed up as the Golden Gate Bridge and Chinese Take-out containers. (yah, that was interesting.)

There is a float where the drums are way up in the air and they're tethered to the top.  While drumming, they jump around (while tethered) and hence the shot that makes it look like he's floating.


----------



## PrincessSitka

Where is the turtle and crush.  I like to see them in April


----------



## eatmypixiedust

PrincessSitka said:
			
		

> Where is the turtle and crush. I like to see them in April


 
Crush can be found in Turtle Talk W/ Crush inside the Off The Page building in Disneyland CA Adventure.


----------



## LoriMistress




----------



## EpcotKilterFan




----------



## Hermosa11




----------



## spazzyjazzy

AlbertanMom- I think that is the parade from when DCA first opened. It was a beautiful parade. I was very sad to see it go.


----------



## Scratch42

GC Christmas Tree Before..............


----------



## Scratch42

The tree is now only up to the sign!


----------



## Scratch42

Tree All Gone!

This was taken as we were heading back to our room at 6:00 a.m.  We were on the 5th floor.  This was taken before they realized that the entire lobby will have to be stripped and redone!


----------



## pxlbarrel

A few years ago:


----------



## AFMom

The Eureka Parade.......  we adored it.
I couldn't believe they took it out so soon.  The music was beautiful - the floats were amazing.  I only took a few pictures, no video.  I just knew we'd be back the next year - and it was already gone!  What were they thinking!!!!!!!!!?????????


----------



## buckylarue

...at least, to me when I was 4!


----------



## Albertan mom

That is funny. DS wouldn't go on that ride when he was 5. He thought it was a long tunnel, and it freaked him out. Now he is 7, and he went on it though!


----------



## EpcotKilterFan




----------



## Scratch42

Fireworks from DCA!

janet


----------



## buckylarue




----------



## JLSM97

I'll play along... We're planning another trip for February and will (hopefully) have lots more then! 





Our son calls this "the boy who made Disneyland"   
July 2005






October 2003 (Heimlich was harder to see on our visit last summer because the plants had grown so much!)


--Jennifer


----------



## EpcotKilterFan




----------



## Judy from Boise

Hey you all.....To make it easier to enjoy all of these great pictures, I posted some sticky threads at the top of the page. Feel free to keep this thread going too if you want


----------



## dopeyfanatic

Ok, I have LOTS of pics to share...I took roughly 400 in June and 400 in Feb, and we go back in 5 weeks!!!  I'll start with some June pics....

The castle at night, waiting for fireworks





Inside Buzz Lightyear





Mickey after climbing to the top of Matterhorn





Fireworks


----------



## LoriMistress

I'll post a few.


----------



## LoriMistress

BUMP!!!


----------



## mickey4ver




----------



## dopeyfanatic

Pictures from the Disneyland Hotel....the waterfall, the view of DCA from our room, and a Donald bush.....


----------



## dopeyfanatic

Pictures of the Mickey statues painted by celebrities....(ignore any pictures with us in them)


----------



## CA Disney Fans




----------



## LoriMistress




----------



## CA Disney Fans

the golden Dumbo in action


----------



## dopeyfanatic

More statues


----------



## LoriMistress




----------



## Albertan mom

Great pics!
Keep them coming!
I so wish I could have been there when the Mickey statues were there. I am so jealous!

I dont know how to post pics. Is there an instruction link?


----------



## LoriMistress




----------



## CA Disney Fans




----------



## LoriMistress




----------



## ron808

Random pics of jolly people about to watch the parade.


----------



## LoriMistress




----------



## Ginarella




----------



## Ginarella




----------



## keahgirl8

Ginarella said:
			
		

>




Okay, where is that?  I looked everywhere for it when I was there!


----------



## LoriMistress




----------



## Albertan mom

Great pics!!!
Wish I would have taken ones of things like City Hall etc.... good ideas!!

Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## LoriMistress




----------



## LoriMistress




----------



## LoriMistress




----------



## stacielee

How do I post a picture?!?


----------



## KaityBsMom

Just wanted to say I've enjoyed looking through these. Hopefully I'll get some good ones to contribute when I'm there this weekend. I can't wait to see DL in person.


----------



## ron808




----------



## Michelle2

One of the things I loved most about the 50th celebration is all the beautiful decorations they had everywhere. I especially loved the lamposts!


----------



## grimgrinnin

grim


----------



## LoriMistress




----------



## Dizholic

Loved the flowers last month


----------



## Dizholic

More flowers


----------



## Dizholic




----------



## LoriMistress




----------



## LoriMistress




----------



## pixleyyy

keahgirl8 said:
			
		

> Okay, where is that?  I looked everywhere for it when I was there!



I'd love to know too!  Anyone?!? (And it won't let me post the link to the pic, since I'm a new member, but it's the golden castle backdrop that you can take a picture of your family with.)


----------



## CA Disney Fans

pixleyyy said:
			
		

> I'd love to know too!  Anyone?!? (And it won't let me post the link to the pic, since I'm a new member, but it's the golden castle backdrop that you can take a picture of your family with.)



I believe it's by the main entrance to the Disneyland Hotel.


----------



## CA Disney Fans

DH and I on one of our favorite rides.  We went on it at least eight times in two days.


----------



## LoriMistress




----------



## LoriMistress




----------



## LoriMistress




----------



## LoriMistress




----------



## ely3857

*Some Beautifull pictures here, One day I will make the 13 hour flight over to DL & DCA

 

Jodie*


----------



## LoriMistress

*BUMP!!!*


----------



## LoriMistress

*COME ON PEOPLE, I CAN'T BE THE ONLY ONE TO POST DLR/DCA PICTURES!!!*


----------



## Albertan mom

I don't know how to post yet!!
But keep them coming Lorimistress, I enjoy looking at them!!


----------



## funhouse8

[/IMG]


----------



## degrapevine

Yikes, funhouse8!
It's the pink cake monstrosity ...  I thought I would be spared from having to look at it ever again!
Compared to the golden touches added to Cinderella's castle at WDW for the 50th this year, it's just so tacky.
But it's good for a quick laugh ... and then hurry, avert your eyes!
It's just so much of a sugary overload ...  but great picture of the TOT - My favorite attraction in all of WDW and DL!
Thanks for posting,
Rose


----------



## LoriMistress




----------



## pxlbarrel




----------



## Albertan mom

pxlbarrel said:
			
		

>


What is this picture from?
Is it recent??


----------



## funhouse8

degrapevine said:
			
		

> Yikes, funhouse8!
> It's the pink cake monstrosity ...  I thought I would be spared from having to look at it ever again!
> Compared to the golden touches added to Cinderella's castle at WDW for the 50th this year, it's just so tacky.
> But it's good for a quick laugh ... and then hurry, avert your eyes!
> It's just so much of a sugary overload ...  but great picture of the TOT - My favorite attraction in all of WDW and DL!
> Thanks for posting,
> Rose


hehe, yes that cake is one of those "What were they thinking?" things.  When we first saw it we couldn't believe our eyes, sometimes disney can make a mistake.   TOT is my favorite attraction too!


----------



## GreenGirl8

Albertan mom said:
			
		

> What is this picture from?
> Is it recent??



It is from the Eureka! parade that used to be in California Adventure. The parade is no longer running...It was a great parade.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

This was taken bright and early at DL last month. Enjoy!


----------



## pxlbarrel

Albertan mom said:
			
		

> What is this picture from?
> Is it recent??



Alas no.  I took that a few years ago.  It was the Golden Dreams (or Golden California... I can never remember the name) parade.  

I'll post some more of the parade when I get home tonight.


----------



## LoriMistress




----------



## LoriMistress




----------



## taeja71

Albertan mom said:
			
		

> I don't know how to post yet!!
> But keep them coming Lorimistress, I enjoy looking at them!!




help on the way. 

First find a photo hosting site. I like free so mine is photobucket.com. You can use Yahoo and even the DIS. Any way, from photobucket, you have to register. Then, when you are ready to upload click the browse button. It will pull up your computer directory. find the photo you want to upload and press the "submit" button. Your picture should appear on the bottom of the screen. What you'll want to do next is highlight the


----------



## ReneeB

Taken on the first day Pirates was down (Monday of last week).


----------



## LoriMistress




----------



## amarvel




----------



## Perdie

DCA-The Big C at Christmas Time!


----------



## Perdie

View from Tarzan's treehouse of Big Thunder


----------



## Perdie

well, looks like that last pic didn't work-whenever i try to post from snapfish it doesn't work, so here's a different one from shutterfly! Holiday Haunted Mansion:


----------



## Albertan mom

I did the neatest thing the other day. I took all my 'subtle' Disney pictures, printed them off at Walmart in Septia form, and framed them. They look great! In one dark brown frame I put: The Petrified Tree, a shot of the Matterhorn, and one of Splash Mountain. There is no people in the shots, they look awesome.

In another frame I put a shot of Tom Sawyer Island, where the docks, waterwheel and cabin are (shot from the top of the Mark Twain) also in Septia form. They are subtle, yet look old fashioned and great!!

In 4 smaller frames in color, I put:
-pic of oranges in an orange bush from Sea World
-pic of a rose from DLand by IASW
-pic of boysenberries from Knotts
-pic of Bird of Paradise flower from the front of our hotel.
It shows all the four places we visited on our trip, and we know that, but to others, it just looks like nature shots. Very cool. Makes me happy every time I walk by them!!


----------



## Albertan mom

I think the Haunted Mansion and Tower of Terror would look awesome in Septia too!! (I just didn't have good ones of them)


----------



## pxlbarrel

Albertan mom said:
			
		

> I did the neatest thing the other day. I took all my 'subtle' Disney pictures, printed them off at Walmart in Septia form, and framed them. They look great! In one dark brown frame I put: The Petrified Tree, a shot of the Matterhorn, and one of Splash Mountain. There is no people in the shots, they look awesome.
> 
> In another frame I put a shot of Tom Sawyer Island, where the docks, waterwheel and cabin are (shot from the top of the Mark Twain) also in Septia form. They are subtle, yet look old fashioned and great!!
> 
> In 4 smaller frames in color, I put:
> -pic of oranges in an orange bush from Sea World
> -pic of a rose from DLand by IASW
> -pic of boysenberries from Knotts
> -pic of Bird of Paradise flower from the front of our hotel.
> It shows all the four places we visited on our trip, and we know that, but to others, it just looks like nature shots. Very cool. Makes me happy every time I walk by them!!



Oooooooh, can you take a photo of these pics so we can see?  It sounds cool.


----------



## Mom2Joce

Wow, there are some GREAT photos here!!  I'll have to search and post


----------



## Mom2Joce

Had a great time looking at these.  Here's mine:


----------



## Mom2Joce

This is addicting, here is another:


----------



## ReneeB

These are indeed great. Here's one from my last trip of a particularly good day in New Orleans Square. As you can see, it wasn't very crowded...


----------



## LoriMistress




----------



## ReneeB




----------



## ReneeB

New Monsters Ride at DCA...


----------



## LoriMistress




----------



## Albertan mom

ReneeB said:
			
		

> New Monsters Ride at DCA...



Is that fountain new too??


----------



## ReneeB

Yep, the fountain is new too. I haven't been over to Toontown in a while, but this fountain reminds me alot of the one that is back in Toontown by Mickey's house. I think the fountain adds alot to the area outside Monsters.


----------



## ReneeB

This was a new store that was in the place of the Heraldry (?) shop.


----------



## LoriMistress




----------



## twinmommyks

Keep the pictures coming.  These are great!  My trip to DL is only 64 days away and I'm so thrilled about returning to DL after 20 years.    

Bren
____________________
WDW - Animal Kingdom Lodge - June 2005
DL - off-site - July 1986 (honeymoon)


----------



## ReneeB

A picture of Pirates taken from the Mark Twain Riverboat on an incredibly uncrowded Tuesday morning in March.


----------



## Perdie

a little trick-take a picture of your picture as you exit the ride! It's free!!!


----------



## Perdie




----------



## diznylnd




----------



## pxlbarrel

A couple of years ago...when the castle was being "refreshed".


----------



## funhouse8

[/IMG]


----------



## spazzyjazzy

This is of my son 10 years ago on his first trip to Disneyland.


----------



## spazzyjazzy

and this is my son now over the summer 10 years after his first visit.


----------



## LoriMistress




----------



## MOMTOCUTESTDOGEVER




----------



## MOMTOCUTESTDOGEVER




----------



## Perdie

Goofy & Pinocchio messing around....


----------



## Perdie

Donald enjoying his boat!


----------



## MOMTOCUTESTDOGEVER




----------



## twinmommyks

Great pictures.   Keep them coming.  We leave in 31 days!!  

Bren


----------



## MOMTOCUTESTDOGEVER




----------



## MOMTOCUTESTDOGEVER




----------



## funhouse8

[/IMG]


----------



## willis37862

dopeyfanatic said:
			
		

> Pictures of the Mickey statues painted by celebrities....(ignore any pictures with us in them)



I love those. Are they still there? We are planning our first trip to Disneyland for next year. Looking at everyones pictures makes me want to go right now!


----------



## diznefan76

Here is a picture that I took at Christmas time a couple of years ago....I just LOVE the atmsophere at DL during the Christmas season!!!


----------



## Sleeping Jedi Beauty

From _A Christmas Fantasy_.


----------



## sahbushka

More pictures please!  What a great thread!
  Sarah


----------



## Perdie

Chicken pot pie at Carnation cafe


----------



## Perdie

NOS at XMAS time


----------



## Perdie

Rafiki being silly!


----------



## spazzyjazzy

Perdie said:
			
		

> Chicken pot pie at Carnation cafe



OH MY YUMMY! That looks good! I am going to have to check that out when I go back in May.


----------



## diznefan76

Captain Mickey at Ariels....I think that this was before the princesses came over!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

-Beautiful Disney Princesses taken at Ariel's Grotto


----------



## disneyaggie

I plan to be at DL in a couple of weeks and am so excited. This will be my first trip back in over 30 years! Whee! These pictures are so awesome. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## drcorey

I love the pictures, but isn't Ariel hosting a fish restaurant wierd? sort of like Piglet hosting a pork breakfast?
prolly the kids don't think about this thou.


----------



## diznefan76

I LOVE the Teacups!!!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

drcorey said:
			
		

> I love the pictures, but isn't Ariel hosting a fish restaurant wierd? sort of like Piglet hosting a pork breakfast?
> prolly the kids don't think about this thou.


 
LOL!! I never thought of it that way!


----------



## diznefan76

bumb to page 1


----------



## twinmommyks

Love looking at all the pictures.    Now that we have returned from our vacation, seeing the photos brings back good memories.  As soon as I figure out how to post a picture, I'll post some of ours and hope that others will post some more pictures.  

If someone could direct me to the instructions to post a photo, I would so appreciate it.  Thanks!


----------



## LoriMistress

My DH


----------



## dletz




----------



## daannzzz




----------



## daannzzz




----------



## LoriMistress




----------



## daannzzz




----------



## twinmommyks

Keep those pictures coming!!!


----------



## disneycutie84

Me on the Golden Pirate ship in front of Peter Pan.




hahaha. I couldn't resist posting this picture!


----------



## stagemomx3




----------



## daannzzz




----------



## daannzzz




----------



## LoriMistress




----------



## stagemomx3




----------



## daannzzz




----------



## stagemomx3




----------



## pxlbarrel




----------



## Lithium_picnic

*bump*


----------



## eatmypixiedust

This always brings a smile to my face!


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## LeanaSpin

Ohh ooh, Can I join in!?





My Disneyland Photos on Flickr!


----------



## mikayla73

I can't wait to ride it again!


----------



## LeanaSpin

Here's todays!


----------



## mikayla73

Splash Mtn


----------



## dohgusgus

These pictures are just great, something to tide me over for another 7 weeks before my birthday DL trip. When I get back I'll be sure to post pictures (especially the ones taken by my friend, he's a great photographer)!


----------



## KelsiesMommy




----------



## Lithium_picnic




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## mikayla73




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Another^Dimension

pxlbarrel said:
			
		

> Oh, I have feeling it's not on anymore but I could be wrong.  I took that photo a few years ago.  The parade celebrated the diversity of California (what else?!).  I have lots of photos from it.  Maybe I can post them over the next few days.  There were even people dressed up as the Golden Gate Bridge and Chinese Take-out containers. (yah, that was interesting.)
> 
> There is a float where the drums are way up in the air and they're tethered to the top.  While drumming, they jump around (while tethered) and hence the shot that makes it look like he's floating.



It was Eureka! A California Parade.     

_I so miss_ EUREKA!  

A nice video memory of a really fun parade!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjVq4OCzBBQ


----------



## stitchgal




----------



## KelsiesMommy




----------



## mikayla73

Here's one of DCA


----------



## Hermosa11




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## eatmypixiedust

melificent & her crow
http://static.flickr.com/62/226225973_24849e8eee.jpg?v=0


----------



## Hermosa11




----------



## mikayla73




----------



## Hermosa11




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Hermosa11

Another^Dimension said:
			
		

>



Wow!  where is THIS??????


----------



## Hermosa11




----------



## eatntae

Hermosa11 said:
			
		

> Wow!  where is THIS??????


Looks like one of the personlized bricks in the Esplande.


----------



## Hermosa11

OH!  thanks for the info!


----------



## mikayla73

Hermosa11 said:
			
		

> Wow!  where is THIS??????


It is one of the persoanlized bricks on the Esplande. It is sad thought that there are (or were when I was there) some of them that people have popped the gold coin out of.    Maybe Disney replaces them, but I am not to sure about that.


----------



## Another^Dimension

Yes, my last pic was one of the 50th medalions in the Esplanade between the parks.  
Disney has replaced some that have come loose or been taken. 



Todays pic...


----------



## mikayla73

I am glad they replaced them


----------



## Hermosa11




----------



## eatmypixiedust




----------



## Hermosa11

Waterfall area on grounds of Disneyland Hotel


----------



## pxlbarrel

Hermosa11 said:
			
		

> Waterfall area on grounds of Disneyland Hotel



Cool!!! This is my photo of the same area but at night and at a very slow shutter speed.


----------



## pxlbarrel

I posted this in the photography flashless thread but I thought it was better suited here 

DCA at night


----------



## pxlbarrel

The Disneyland Fire Department with the volunteer chipmunks!


----------



## pxlbarrel




----------



## dohgusgus

These are some old pictures, back in the early 90's, I was but 5 years old. If my mom knew about these she'd kill me hahaha




Me and my mom on Dumbo




 Me and my sister to side of the fountain sitting down. i'm the one NOT looking   never did like taking pictures.


----------



## Hermosa11

pxlbarrel said:
			
		

>



Your above photos are beautiful!  I need to take a photography class and learn how to USE my dang camera more!!
This sign is just too cute!!!


----------



## eatmypixiedust




----------



## eatmypixiedust

here's some more photos I took  :


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## dohgusgus

Another^Dimension said:
			
		

>



thats scaryyyy


----------



## Another^Dimension

^^ I think she's kinda cute...   
But not as cute as the Wicked Queen!


----------



## Hermosa11




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## DizneyDogs

One point for the first person to identify where this one was taken. (Picture was taken in the last week)  Two bonus points if you know what it is.






Points have no cash value, cannot be redeemed, but are good forever.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

DizneyDogs said:
			
		

> One point for the first person to identify where this one was taken. (Picture was taken in the last week) Two bonus points if you know what it is.
> 
> 
> Points have no cash value, cannot be redeemed, but are good forever.


 
It's the Bone Throne from POTC: Dead Man's Chest. The photo was taken in the Disneyana Art Gallery in New Orleans Square in DL!     Darn, I was hoping to redeem points for a tag from the tag fairy!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

-I miss the 50th


----------



## Simba's Mom

You know I'm going to have to add one of my favorite from the pre-parade last summer:


----------



## Hermosa11




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## mikayla73




----------



## eatmypixiedust




----------



## Another^Dimension

Taken last week. 
Sleeping Beauty Castle is now crown-less.


----------



## Another^Dimension

_New day, new pic_...


----------



## eatmypixiedust




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Simba's Mom

eatmypixiedust said:
			
		

>


That pancake is adorable!  Where did you get it?


----------



## eatmypixiedust

Simba's Mom said:
			
		

> That pancake is adorable! Where did you get it?


 
I got it from the Riverbelle Terrace restaurant in New Orleans Square in Disneyland. I always have it for breakfast on my trips to the park


----------



## Arilady

My kids and friend knocking on Cruella's trailer!
[IM
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




G]

My kids with Cindy and Hubba Hubba Prince Charming




My Daughter and autistic son dancing in Block Party Bash. They was wonderful drawing my son into the fun.


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## eatmypixiedust




----------



## GoofyBaby

Here's mine!


----------



## Spike




----------



## Hermosa11

compliments of DisneyGeek


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Another^Dimension

This thread lives...  




_Sleeping Beauty too_!


----------



## mikayla73




----------



## willis37862

GoofyBaby said:
			
		

> Here's mine!


  it. I hope to see it one day.


----------



## willis37862

Spike said:
			
		

>


  cool picture!!!!


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## thmar

Love these pictures!!


----------



## eatmypixiedust




----------



## Ginarella




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Dakota_Lynn

Can we add videos to this thread????  Here (at You Tube) is a video I made of California Screamin'.  I'll be adding some later for It's a Small World, Spash Mountain, Big Thunder Mountain, Fantasmic, and a few others.  The quality isn't that great because YouTube makes you use low resolution.  Ugh!  But here's the link in case y'all would like to see!


----------



## funhouse8

[/IMG]


----------



## mikayla73




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## thmar

mikayla73 said:
			
		

>



Love this picture!    Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Another^Dimension

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Another^Dimension

It was a fun month Disneyland! 

Here's hoping HalloweenTime comes back in 2007!


----------



## Another^Dimension

_HalloweenTime_ may be over in most of Disneyland, but Jack Skellington is still in charge over in the NW corner of NOS until January...


----------



## mikayla73

Waiting for the train at NOS Station...


----------



## ImarriedGrumpy

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for posting pictures here!  DL was the first Disney park I went to, and that was back in '79 when I was 7 and I haven't been back since.  My family started going to WDW in '88, and that became the tradition.  Now that I live in No.Cal, I'm planning my first trip back to DLR, and this thread has really helped to build the excitement!  I'm thinking of going for the AP and trying to make multiple trips down each year.  Next spring I should have my own pictures to add to this thread!


----------



## CaptainJacksWench

Whoop! Why Can't I make it more than 1" big??


----------



## Another^Dimension

^^^ If you are posting it as a sig, I think that may be the size limit.
If you are posting it as a picture, it should post as whatever size it is. 
Try putting the _URL for the pic_ in between 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_DCA today... 11/03/06_


----------



## pxlbarrel




----------



## eatmypixiedust




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## willis37862

Another^Dimension said:
			
		

>


How cute


----------



## Another^Dimension

^^^Thanks!


----------



## eatmypixiedust




----------



## ScrapperKimmyD




----------



## brandonbr

Just downloaded all the pictures from our trip, so it's a week old. Oct 27th's.


----------



## ScrapperKimmyD

eating pringles, waiting for the parade to start.


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## ScrapperKimmyD




----------



## funhouse8

[/IMG]


----------



## mAlien13

ScrapperKimmyD said:
			
		

>


 This is so cute!! Talk about sassy 'tude...LOL


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## ScrapperKimmyD

mAlien13 said:
			
		

> This is so cute!! Talk about sassy 'tude...LOL



Thanks!
She was trying to do a Super Hero pose, but this is as far as she could get it.  I loved how Mr. I mimicked her pose!  The photo taked just before this one he was doing something totally different.


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## mAlien13

Spike said:
			
		

>



I'm curious, is this part of the Jedi Training thing?


----------



## mAlien13

I have some photos I'd love to add, but I can't quite seem to figure out how to post them...if anyone can help me out could you please send a pm? TYVM.


----------



## ScrapperKimmyD




----------



## ScrapperKimmyD

Spike said:
			
		

>



That is a beautiful photo!  makes me want to take my SLR, not just my point and shoot!


----------



## mikayla73

mAlien13 said:
			
		

> I have some photos I'd love to add, but I can't quite seem to figure out how to post them...if anyone can help me out could you please send a pm? TYVM.


I sent you a PM.


----------



## eatmypixiedust

11-10-06: Fireworks


----------



## MATTERHORN

[/IMG]


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## StephaBabe50

Keep the pictures comming


----------



## kelmac284

These are a few from my trip this past weekend.


----------



## mAlien13

Yeah, I finally figured out how to post here! Thanks to all the DISr's who pm'd me.   

Taking a break for ice cream!





Getting ready for Screamin'!





Mickey and Minnie ELP





Mickey ELP





Sorry, it's more than a couple, but I promise, this is me restraining myself!!


----------



## TwingleMum

mAlien13 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I finally figured out how to post here! Thanks to all the DISr's who pm'd me.
> 
> Taking a break for ice cream!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready for Screamin'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey and Minnie ELP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey ELP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, it's more than a couple, but I promise, this is me restraining myself!!


Loved your pictures, thanks for sharing


----------



## TwingleMum

ScrapperKimmyD said:
			
		

> eating pringles, waiting for the parade to start.


Too funny!!   One of my twins is a pringle madman, he loves them.


----------



## TwingleMum

funhouse8 said:
			
		

> [/IMG]


Great picture. It looks like DH has a Mickey tattoo on his leg!!


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## missmonkey

Another^Dimension said:
			
		

>


Yes!  I loves me some Billy Hill.  Now that show is all about the memorable posing for pics!


----------



## argusp2

Finally went through this entire thread! Awesome pictures everyone! I am still trying to get past the minimum posting rule in order to post with a url. I have a bunch of pictures I can post through links.


----------



## Pooh_Friend#1

I am so excited, I finally get to contribute to this thread as I just got back on Monday!!


----------



## disneegrl4eva

mAlien13 said:
			
		

> Mickey and Minnie ELP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey ELP





*ah the love of my life   *


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Disney Dreams

My first contribution to this thread...

The new holiday fireworks show at Disneyland.


----------



## Alex2kMommy

WOW, that is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Alex2kMommy

Pooh Friend, just saw your photo of the castle.  What the heck is with the gigantic snowflakes???  It looks like a big fence (albeit a _cute_ fence), though I can't think why the castle would be fenced off...?  Anybody?


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## mikayla73

Alex2kMommy said:
			
		

> Pooh Friend, just saw your photo of the castle.  What the heck is with the gigantic snowflakes???  It looks like a big fence (albeit a _cute_ fence), though I can't think why the castle would be fenced off...?  Anybody?


I was just about to post the same thing. Although it doesn't look quite like a fence to me.  More like snow flakes on posts that are stuck in the ground. What is it???



			
				mAlien13 said:
			
		

> Sorry, it's more than a couple, but I promise, this is me restraining myself!!


Post away!! We can never have too many pics


----------



## wendypooh22

Here is me (LEFT) with my sister (right)...   This was during the "Discover the Magic" tour... My kids had a blast that day...  This is one of my favorite pics...  






Here are my pirate kids showing off their pirate bootie...






Thanks for letting me share


----------



## monami7

I love the Christmas pictures!


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Pooh_Friend#1

Alex2kMommy said:
			
		

> Pooh Friend, just saw your photo of the castle.  What the heck is with the gigantic snowflakes???  It looks like a big fence (albeit a _cute_ fence), though I can't think why the castle would be fenced off...?  Anybody?


Sorry it took me awhile to respond!!  We were there when they were filming the Christmas parade and these snowflakes were the background for some performer (don't remember the name, sorry!!!)


----------



## eatmypixiedust




----------



## willis37862

kelmac284 said:
			
		

> These are a few from my trip this past weekend.


How cute.


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## booeyjc




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Pooh_Friend#1




----------



## The LK 4

Great pictures, everyone!   

Here is my favorite from Easter weekend, 2006:


----------



## thmar

The LK 4 said:
			
		

> Great pictures, everyone!
> 
> Here is my favorite from Easter weekend, 2006:




*That is a great picture!!*


----------



## Pooh_Friend#1




----------



## kelmac284

For all you Capn Jack fans.


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## mystic_path

Thank you for that captain jack pic


----------



## kelmac284

mystic_path said:
			
		

> Thank you for that captain jack pic



Your most welcome!    

And I must say if you haven't seen him he has all the gestures down and everything.  My mission for my Feb trip is to actually get a picture with him!!


----------



## ScrapperKimmyD




----------



## Alex2kMommy

Oh my gosh, I just love the night-time shot of Small World! Thanks, Another^Dimension!

And Kimmy, what an adorable shot of your girl in the window!  At least I assume she's your DD?  Beautiful.


----------



## ScrapperKimmyD

Alex2kMommy said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh, I just love the night-time shot of Small World! Thanks, Another^Dimension!
> 
> And Kimmy, what an adorable shot of your girl in the window!  At least I assume she's your DD?  Beautiful.



Yes, that's my little DD.  THANKS!  I just loved how she was so enamoured with what she saw in the window!


----------



## eatmypixiedust




----------



## mystic_path

kelmac284 said:
			
		

> Your most welcome!
> 
> And I must say if you haven't seen him he has all the gestures down and everything.



LOL   Oh I do know... i've met him several times at the land... thats where we fell in love LOL


----------



## madcoco

_DCA 01/15/05_


----------



## kelmac284

mystic_path said:
			
		

> LOL   Oh I do know... i've met him several times at the land... thats where we fell in love LOL


----------



## PSQLuvsDisney

I love these pictures, it makes me want to be at Disneyland right now.


----------



## mAlien13

madcoco said:
			
		

> _DCA 01/15/05_




Oh, my gosh, madcoco, this is breath-taking! Does your camera have a setting for this sepia tone or was that on your pc? Tyvm for sharing.


----------



## Another^Dimension

Alex2kMommy said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh, I just love the night-time shot of Small World! Thanks, Another^Dimension!


----------



## madcoco

> Oh, my gosh, madcoco, this is breath-taking! Does your camera have a setting for this sepia tone or was that on your pc? Tyvm for sharing.


 Thank you. Just lucky. It is on the camera.  A common old Canon Digital Elph.  It was taken by accident that way. Accidently hit it to the manual mode and the Sepia Tone was preset. 
_POTD 11/13/05_


----------



## eatmypixiedust




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## mAlien13

madcoco said:
			
		

> Thank you. Just lucky. It is on the camera.  A common old Canon Digital Elph.  It was taken by accident that way. Accidently hit it to the manual mode and the Sepia Tone was preset.



It's amazing, definately one for the scrapbook, right?


----------



## ScrapperKimmyD

eatmypixiedust said:
			
		

>




When did you take the bottom pic???  That garland wasn't there when I took a pic of it!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

ScrapperKimmyD said:
			
		

> When did you take the bottom pic??? That garland wasn't there when I took a pic of it!


 
LOL! Shhh... It's from last year  but don't tell! lol!


----------



## madcoco

> It's amazing, definately one for the scrapbook, right?


Thanks again. Wish I could include it with all the thousands of photos from "Pic of the Day" threads and put them in a DVD collection. There are some wonderful shots out there to enjoy.  

POTD 
Icicles in August?  _DLH Aug '04_


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## madcoco

Dream come true. 4 for the price of 1. 
_DL 9/16/06_


----------



## eatmypixiedust




----------



## Belle62442

madcoco said:
			
		

> Dream come true. 4 for the price of 1.
> _DL 9/16/06_



You are so lucky!!  That would be so much fun!


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## XTinabell

eatmypixiedust said:
			
		

>



Where is this picture taken? I looked for tinkerbell everywhere when I was at disneyland a couple weeks ago and didn't see her anywhere. She wasn't at the castle for the fireworks so I don't know where she was. Please tell me where you found her...


----------



## eatmypixiedust

XTinabell said:
			
		

> Where is this picture taken? I looked for tinkerbell everywhere when I was at disneyland a couple weeks ago and didn't see her anywhere. She wasn't at the castle for the fireworks so I don't know where she was. Please tell me where you found her...


 
This was taken at DL during one of the parades at night. I had to zoom in on her from far away.


----------



## pxlbarrel

Here she is in the day time version of the parade...


----------



## pxlbarrel

Here's Alice from the same parade.


----------



## Belle62442

I know this has been asked a million times, but can someone please tell me how to upload pictures?


----------



## XTinabell

pxlbarrel said:
			
		

> Here she is in the day time version of the parade...



When did you go to this parade? Is it still being featured at disneyland?


----------



## JDBlair

ScrapperKimmyD said:
			
		

> Yes, that's my little DD.  THANKS!  I just loved how she was so enamoured with what she saw in the window!



That's a precious picture.  Priceless.  I totally enjoy capturing my children's expressions at DL!


----------



## pxlbarrel

XTinabell said:
			
		

> When did you go to this parade? Is it still being featured at disneyland?



I was there in August.  I'm not sure whether the parade was specific to the 50th anniversary or not...so I'm not sure if it's still running.  Perhaps somebody who has been there more recently can answer that.


----------



## eatmypixiedust




----------



## Another^Dimension

> I'm not sure whether the parade was specific to the 50th anniversary or not...so I'm not sure if it's still running.  Perhaps somebody who has been there more recently can answer that.


Walt Disney's Parade of Dreams is _tentatively expected_ to return in 2007, soon after the Christmas Fantasy Parade ends it's seasonal run.


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## eatmypixiedust

Darth Vader & R2D2 made out of Legos


----------



## GoofyBaby

eatmypixiedust said:
			
		

>



I absolutely love this photo!  Can't have too many pictures of my favorite Goof!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

GoofyBaby said:
			
		

> I absolutely love this photo! Can't have too many pictures of my favorite Goof!


 
Thanks! Here's another Goofy photo for ya!


----------



## XTinabell

The wicked step mother and sisters during the christmas fantasy parade.


----------



## Rena75

My daughter with Bob Iger at Disneyland last Monday.


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## JDBlair

I can't wait to get there and ride Pirates on the 27th.  It will be my very first stop!!  My DD 3 is a huge Pirates fan. I can't believe she will sit through the movie.  She is going to LOVE the ride!!


----------



## madcoco

Belle _9/16/06_


----------



## Another^Dimension

This is my last _Disneyland Pic of the Day_ until 2007...!!

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year Everyone!!   




Main Street, Maynard, Magic... 12/10/06


----------



## Another^Dimension

The Disneyland Resort Picture of the Day thread returns...    








I wondered where this fun thread went...


----------



## hidetherum

Here is Captain Jack Sparrow asking my son for _his_ autograph!






Then Jack ripped the page out and shoved it in his shirt!


----------



## TwingleMum

Rena75 said:


> My daughter with Bob Iger at Disneyland last Monday.



WOW!! How did you meet MR. Iger???


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## madcoco

POTD Shot at a whopping 1.0 MP. 
_08/10/00_


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## kc10family




----------



## kc10family




----------



## Albertan mom

madcoco said:


> POTD Shot at a whopping 1.0 MP.
> _08/10/00_



What is this??


----------



## spazzyjazzy

Albertan mom said:


> What is this??



That looks like The Grand Californian being built.


----------



## MousseauMob

Sorry it's scrapped - I don't seem to have the individual pic's available.


----------



## eatmypixiedust




----------



## Another^Dimension

Happy Valentines Day, DIS!


----------



## Emmo

This is from our trip in November, during early entry, this was about 7.15am.  I still can't believe my Husband agreed to it.  Can't wait to go back!!


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## argusp2

Or should should this be the Picture of the Night...

ok I tried...


----------



## willis37862

argusp2 said:


> Or should should this be the Picture of the Night...
> 
> ok I tried...



Very pretty


----------



## Another^Dimension

argusp2 said:


> Or should should this be the Picture of the Night...
> 
> ok I tried...




Beautiful night pic!


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## thmar

Another^Dimension said:


>



Great picture.  Where is this located???


----------



## chanchiluv

Bumpity Bump!


----------



## Steelblue




----------



## Another^Dimension

thmar said:


> Great picture.  Where is this located???



Thanks...  
It's on a shelf in the Lost & Found office, on the DCA side of the Esplanade, near the lockers.


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Pluto 2

i have neen to wdw many times but never to dl i was thinking about going before i go on the aug 2008 panama cruise. now after looking at these pictures i know i will defintely be going. thanks for posting your pictures


----------



## thmar

Pluto said:


> i have neen to wdw many times but never to dl i was thinking about going before i go on the aug 2008 panama cruise. now after looking at these pictures i know i will defintely be going. thanks for posting your pictures



You will definately have a great time!!


----------



## madhttr




----------



## Another^Dimension

> You will definately have a great time!!



It is _the Happiest Place on Earth_.    

Not just a catchphrase, _it's a feeling_.


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## thmar

Another^Dimension said:


>




Love this place!!


----------



## Another^Dimension

^^


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## MouseFaninQueue

If you know ToonTown you know what was about to happen ...






A priceless moment with Goofy.


----------



## twinmama1999

I didn't have a digital camera the last time we were in Disneyland, but here's a digi photo of a scrapbook page I did recently of my daughter meeting Alice in Wonderland in 2004.  I love this photo:


----------



## twinmama1999

I want to share one more of Belle telling stories at the Disney Princess Shoppe in 2004:


----------



## Another^Dimension

Cool looking scrapbook pics!


----------



## MunkyMe13

here is my pic for today


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## TINKERIFIC

subscribe


----------



## jlmarr

http://home.earthlink.net/~jlmarr/MuppetLabs1.jpg

http://home.earthlink.net/~jlmarr/MuppetLabs2.jpg


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## willis37862

twinmama1999............I love your scrapbook pages


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Lithium_picnic




----------



## thmar

Lithium_picnic said:


>




Love it!!


----------



## casaazul




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## hidetherum

twinmama1999 said:


> I didn't have a digital camera the last time we were in Disneyland, but here's a digi photo of a scrapbook page I did recently of my daughter meeting Alice in Wonderland in 2004.  I love this photo:



SUPER CUTE.....


----------



## hidetherum

twinmama1999 said:


> I want to share one more of Belle telling stories at the Disney Princess Shoppe in 2004:



PAGES!!!!


----------



## hidetherum

MouseFaninQueue said:


> If you know ToonTown you know what was about to happen ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A priceless moment with Goofy.





We never made it there! What's gonna happen?  Can I get a hint...maybe?


----------



## TwingleMum

MouseFaninQueue said:


> If you know ToonTown you know what was about to happen ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A priceless moment with Goofy.



 Whats going to happen??????


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## beefpile




----------



## beefpile




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## madcoco




----------



## mrsbornkuntry




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## mrsbornkuntry

DH & DDd (9yo at the time) checking out Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs after getting Aurora's autograph.


----------



## XTinabell

TwingleMum said:


> Whats going to happen??????



I think that's the door knob that gives your hand a little buzz but I could be wrong, although I don't think I am.


----------



## MommyWithDreams

Here are a few of mine from this week when we were there. Gotta love that wait time on Pirates


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Jackmonkey

I've been to DL more times than I can count, and I am always able to find something new


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## thmar

Back for a Disneyland fix...love all these pictures!!


----------



## madcoco




----------



## argusp2




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## madcoco




----------



## MouseFaninQueue

TwingleMum said:


> Whats going to happen??????



Sorry been away for a bit ...

When you push the buzzer the "peep hole" flashes like a camera flash.  So Goofy gets blinded and then proceeds to "Goof" around like he is blinded walking into things (lamppost) etc.  It really seemed like it was right out of a Goofy cartoon!


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## I Heart Disneyland!




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## diznylnd

This is not something you see at Main street everyday! A Lap pool! This was Oct 2004.


----------



## madcoco

> This is not something you see at Main street everyday! A Lap pool! This was Oct 2004.


 Neat.   Swimming with the Stars Tour.  Great timing with Michael Phelps really tearing it up at the World's. Thanks for sharing. 
POTD


----------



## booeyjc




----------



## booeyjc




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## mystic_path




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## dohgusgus

This was about 5 years ago. My little sisters first trip!

From L to R
My dad, mom, Minnie, Anais, Me, Diana


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## madcoco




----------



## dohgusgus

All of us trying to get the Sword in the Stone!


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## thmar

Another^Dimension said:


>


*
Oh, if only I was...I'd be so happy!*


----------



## auntyjenn

My DH took at least 25 picts to try and get the perfect shot.


----------



## tinkerbelt




----------



## thmar

auntyjenn said:


> My DH took at least 25 picts to try and get the perfect shot.




That is AWESOME!!


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## woody64

From last week


----------



## madcoco

Just catching up. Beautiful shots! * Does anyone have a recent photo of the Submarine Lagoon?*  Received a DVC letter stating Disney is shooting for a June 11th opening date. We can remember getting excited spotting this on a past visit.Wow time flies. Thanks.




_11/14/04_


----------



## tinkerbelt

woody64 said:


> From last week



I love it!


----------



## tinkerbelt




----------



## mikayla73

tinkerbelt said:


>



I love it!! What kind of camera did you use?


----------



## tinkerbelt

Thanks!  I used a Rebel XTI.

I had to stand there forever to get that shot, lol.  I had the camera set up and ready to go, and there was this one family who spent 20 minutes going to each letter to climb and take pictures.


----------



## woody64

Tinkerbelt, great shot!  I couldn't stay up late enough to ever find the letters empty.  For my DCA shots I entered 5 minutes before closing so it was pretty empty.


----------



## woody64

Here's mine for today


----------



## mrsbornkuntry




----------



## SunBunny23

woody64 said:


> Here's mine for today




Pretty!  I love Grizzly Peak!


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## tinkerbelt




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## deletedpenguin

Here's one I took awhile back:


----------



## thmar

deletedpenguin said:


> Here's one I took awhile back:



I just love the lanterns over the tea cups especially when they are lite at night.


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## woody64




----------



## Tink33

I wanted to thank everyone who posts on this thread - I love it. 






2001


----------



## Mom2micayla

I love the night shots.  Mine never turn out that well for some reason. Need to learn the features of my camera better, apparently.  


I should preface this by saying I did use flash. But the ride was broke down and we had been sitting there for like 30 minutes. I figured what the heck.





We met the BEST Alice at Goofy's. My son was throwing a fit of monumental proportions and she calmed him right down! He was totally smitten with her. 





My daughter Micayla fighting Darth Mal during the Jedi Training Academy show.  She still talks about it months later.


----------



## sweetascanbee

mrsbornkuntry said:


> DH & DDd (9yo at the time) checking out Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs after getting Aurora's autograph.



Had to laugh when I saw this pic...my sister just emailed me this pic it was taken in 1977....I was 10 (the one in the hat). They changed the fence and the position of a few of the charaters...but its pretty much the same


----------



## Shawn

Wonderful photo comparison.  I love the old photo's from the first 25 years of  Disneyland.  Brings back the memories oh so much!



sweetascanbee said:


> Had to laugh when I saw this pic...my sister just emailed me this pic it was taken in 1977....I was 10 (the one in the hat). They changed the fence and the position of a few of the charaters...but its pretty much the same


----------



## Blndiebby25

These pictures are making me miss Disneyland.  The last time I went was June 2005 and I miss it so.  If everything works out I will be visiting for my birthday in November though.


----------



## mrsbornkuntry

sweetascanbee said:


> Had to laugh when I saw this pic...my sister just emailed me this pic it was taken in 1977....I was 10 (the one in the hat). They changed the fence and the position of a few of the charaters...but its pretty much the same
> QUOTE]
> 
> That's really cool that you have the same pic from 1977, thank-you for sharing that!  Mine was from 2006.


----------



## mrsbornkuntry




----------



## sweetascanbee

> That's really cool that you have the same pic from 1977, thank-you for sharing that!  Mine was from 2006.



Funny looking at the pics my sister sent, we are all grown women now. That little girl in the picture , my baby sister now has three very tall teenage boys.
My own children are older than hers. And all are older than we are in that picture.

Becky


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## woody64

Here's mine for today.  First a quick story.  I was walking around taking nightime pics when I hear the band starting its set on the Starlight Stage(or whatever its called).  It was good 80's music so I stopped to take a look and there was Mickey dancing on stage with them.  He stayed on stage for 2-3 songs and then went into the crowd.  He danced in the crowd for about 4-6 songs dancing with anyone and everyone.  He really got into it.  He then finished the set onstage.  It was great music and fun to see Mickey get his groove on.  I highly recommend checking this out.


----------



## Tink33

June 2006


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Boston Tea Party

This fella added a little extra magic to our trip. I felt like Walt *really* was there with us.


----------



## Another^Dimension

.


----------



## Another^Dimension

.


----------



## Another^Dimension

.


----------



## Blndiebby25

The whole family on our first trip to Disneyland in June 2005.


----------



## Another^Dimension

.


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Blndiebby25




----------



## Another^Dimension

.


----------



## wkrider

We went to DT Disneyland for my birthday just to hang out. I took a bunch of pics. They are in my SmugMug if you want to see them...the link is in my signature.

Or click here


----------



## diznylnd

Now some from the 45th Anniv


----------



## Another^Dimension

.


----------



## thmar

Another^Dimension said:


> .



 ...nice picture!


----------



## Another^Dimension

^^Thank you...


----------



## PryncessChrysty

This was at the Breakfast w/Minnie in June of 2006.  We were there celebrating my birthday & Father's Day - we had such a GREAT time!  Even though there were just 3 adults in our party and no children, the characters spent so much time with us!    At one point, my fiance and I had gone to the buffet, leaving my dad at the table by himself.  When we got back Peter Pan was sitting with him at the table & having a chat!!  I wish I had been able to get a pic of that! It was SO cute!


----------



## StephaBabe50




----------



## tiggerwannabe

*I gotta subscribe to this one!*

Such beautiful pictures~

This thread gives me such a great idea of what is to come...we will be in DL for the first time ever on May 27th...keep em coming guys!


----------



## Another^Dimension

.


----------



## Another^Dimension

.


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## quiltymom

I'm a newbie to this thread.  I just "discovered" the one over on the WDW boards and am hooked!  I've actually been posting some DL pics over there, just to give them a taste of Disneyland!

So, I'll now get to do two threads.  Yay 1   

Here's mine for today:


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## rockstargeisha

tinkerbelt said:


>



I adore this shot, the colors came out so vibrant. Good job!


----------



## mystic_path




----------



## DangerMouse

mystic_path said:


>



Oooooooh, purty!


----------



## DangerMouse

I miss her. . .


----------



## AJA55

Oooooh QuiltyMom thanks Im going the week of 4th of July !


----------



## thmar

quiltymom said:


> I'm a newbie to this thread.  I just "discovered" the one over on the WDW boards and am hooked!  I've actually been posting some DL pics over there, just to give them a taste of Disneyland!
> 
> So, I'll now get to do two threads.  Yay 1
> 
> Here's mine for today:




*Great photo!!*


----------



## quiltymom




----------



## leslie_537

I have some great shots, I will have to get my post count up though to post them!


----------



## deletedpenguin

From last weekend:


----------



## eatmypixiedust




----------



## thmar

leslie_537 said:


> I have some great shots, I will have to get my post count up though to post them!



Well...start posting    because I love looking at everyone's great pictures!


----------



## quiltymom

Here's today's photo - Cinderella's Castle






Check out the pumpkin at the bottom right corner.  I can't believe I actually got it in the shot!


----------



## claribella




----------



## Danauk

Great photos everyone, I follow this thread daily so I can picture what DL is like for when I finally get there!! I have some great shots of WDW and Disneyland Paris but sadly none of DL. I can't wait to join in on this thread!!


----------



## deletedpenguin

Well I suppose I could post more than one a day...


----------



## DangerMouse

Here's one from me.


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## TXAng




----------



## quiltymom

leslie_537 said:


> I have some great shots, I will have to get my post count up though to post them!



All you have to do is tell everyone how beautiful their photos are every time they post one, and you'll soon have enough posts to post!   

But seriously, I didn't know there was this rule - I hope you get your count up soon!  We'd love to see your photos.


----------



## deletedpenguin

Another day, another picture.


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## claribella

I hope DCA pics are ok to...


----------



## quiltymom

Claribella:  Ooh - it's almost spooky!  Did you take that from ToT?


----------



## claribella

quiltymom said:


> Claribella:  Ooh - it's almost spooky!  Did you take that from ToT?



No, from my room at the Paradise Pier. It was 6:30 in the morning. I have this early morning shot, a mid-day shot and a night/evening shot of the same scene. I'll share those tomorrow and the day after, since this is a once a day thread.


----------



## deletedpenguin

claribella said:


> I hope DCA pics are ok to...






Of course!


----------



## WickedWench

This is my Dad at the California sign. His name is AL!


----------



## TXAng

Entry plaza last November.


----------



## Another^Dimension

^^Super cool DCA fog pic!


----------



## quiltymom

TXAng said:


> Entry plaza last November.



I saw this photo and I could *feel* like I was there, and could *smell* the air!  Aaahhhh.....   Nothing like a grand Disneyland fix for so early in the morning.  Thanks for the boost!


----------



## deletedpenguin

Yet another pic for a gorgeous Saturday morning.


----------



## diznylnd

deletedpenguin said:


> Yet another pic for a gorgeous Saturday morning.




Nice pix!


----------



## TXAng

Thanks, quiltymom!   

This one's not great, what with no flash photos allowed (and I'm a Photoshop novice).  I still like it, though.


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## WickedWench




----------



## argusp2

One of the few times it was ok to use a flash while in the POTC ride. The ride broke down so the boat started backing up. After 5 minutes of waiting and listening to "We are havinga little technical difficulty please..." announcements and the Pirates Life for me song going on over and over. Camera flashes started and everyone started singing along. Our boat tried to get everyone to start sing It's a Small World, but nobody got it. Anyway, here are a few pictures...










and finally got a clear shot at the hidden Mickey. It was easy since our boat sat in front of it for about 3 minutes.


----------



## leslie_537




----------



## leslie_537




----------



## leslie_537




----------



## claribella

DCA at Mid-day


----------



## deletedpenguin

leslie_537 said:


>



Hehe, I took this very same shot!


----------



## leslie_537

I guess we all had the same idea!


----------



## mikayla73

claribella said:


> No, from my room at the Paradise Pier. It was 6:30 in the morning. I have this early morning shot, a mid-day shot and a night/evening shot of the same scene. I'll share those tomorrow and the day after, since this is a once a day thread.



Well it not actually a rule, they are more like guidelines!!  
  I couldn't resist


----------



## Bubby4Clay

leslie_537 said:


>



Is this still in one of the parks? if so, where can I find it?


----------



## Bubby4Clay

I am loving everybody's pictures!  
It's been 12 years since I was at DLR, so I am really looking forward to all the things that are new to me. I think the last time I ws there was just after Indy opened.
What is this a picture of, and where is it found?
TIA!




leslie_537 said:


>


----------



## mikayla73

It is at DCA on the way to Soarin' in Condor Flats (to the right as you enter DCA). Basically it is a giant mister. Water mist comes out of the big silver thing as you walk under it to cool you off. I think it is supposed to be like the boosters from a rocket or jet maybe. HTH


----------



## Bubby4Clay

Wow! That sounds really cool (no pun intended) lol
Thanks for the info, *mikayla73*!


----------



## XTinabell

argusp2 said:


> One of the few times it was ok to use a flash while in the POTC ride. The ride broke down so the boat started backing up. After 5 minutes of waiting and listening to "We are havinga little technical difficulty please..." announcements and the Pirates Life for me song going on over and over. Camera flashes started and everyone started singing along. Our boat tried to get everyone to start sing It's a Small World, but nobody got it. Anyway, here are a few pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally got a clear shot at the hidden Mickey. It was easy since our boat sat in front of it for about 3 minutes.



Awwe, I don't see the hidden mickey...


----------



## leslie_537

It is in the DL park right after you walk under the train track to the North on the right.



Bubby4Clay said:


> Is this still in one of the parks? if so, where can I find it?


----------



## leslie_537

The hidden Mickey is inside the very midle of the copper armour real little!



XTinabell said:


> Awwe, I don't see the hidden mickey...


----------



## WickedWench




----------



## Lithium_picnic

Taken from the back of the Mark Twain:






Another Grizzly River Run:


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Bubby4Clay

Bubby4Clay said:


> Is this still in one of the parks? if so, where can I find it?





leslie_537 said:


> It is in the DL park right after you walk under the train track to the North on the right.



Cool!


----------



## deletedpenguin

For today:


----------



## WickedWench

Took this while waiting for the train.


----------



## XTinabell

I'm not sure if I posted these already so sorry if I did but I like these pictures:





mmmm candy...


----------



## claribella

DCA at sunset


----------



## tiggerwannabe

claribella said:


> DCA at sunset



*Very nice Claribella!*

I'm hoping to get a sunset shot just opposite of where you took yours. We have late ressies at Ariel's just so I have the perfect view...

Anyone here have the sun setting in DCA from that angle? 

I'd love to see them~


----------



## deletedpenguin

tiggerwannabe said:


> *Very nice Claribella!*
> 
> I'm hoping to get a sunset shot just opposite of where you took yours. We have late ressies at Ariel's just so I have the perfect view...
> 
> Anyone here have the sun setting in DCA from that angle?
> 
> I'd love to see them~



Here's my shot from just to the left of Ariel's Grotto. This was just over a week ago.


----------



## quiltymom




----------



## eatmypixiedust

Baby ducks swimming at DL in New Orleans Square.


----------



## rockstargeisha

Those baby ducks are so cute!


----------



## Another^Dimension

My... how far the Subs have come since last year!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

deletedpenguin said:


> Here's my shot from just to the left of Ariel's Grotto. This was just over a week ago.



*That's beautiful! Thank you for sharing it with me...*

The one thing I like the most about it is that yours is just a little different than the other sunsets I've seen. 

Anyone else have sunsets from DCA or DL to share?


----------



## quiltymom




----------



## claribella

Hollywood Tower Hotel Library....absolutely no enhancing done to the photo.


----------



## mystic_path

I LOVE ALL THESE PICS!   Keep em comin'!


----------



## YoHo

This is not Technically IN Disneyland, but it's so awesome that I Must share.
Engine number 1, cruising down Harbor heading home from Fullerton Railroad days.


----------



## WickedWench




----------



## deletedpenguin

The wonderful Teacups.


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## quiltymom

deletedpenguin said:


> The wonderful Teacups.



This is fantastic!


----------



## quiltymom




----------



## deletedpenguin

For today:


----------



## deletedpenguin

quiltymom said:


> This is fantastic!



Thanks! I have a series of three photos, each being a bit longer of an exposure than the first. This was the third.


----------



## DangerMouse




----------



## argusp2

At least a 10 boat pile up at the end of POTC. BTW, I gave everyone warning before I took these "flash" shots.
To the back:





To the front:





About a 10 minute wait for "reset".


----------



## mikayla73

DangerMouse said:


>



What a great pic! Was it EE that day?


----------



## WickedWench




----------



## quiltymom




----------



## deletedpenguin

For today:


----------



## quiltymom

I just love this castle!


----------



## diznylnd

RR Station at New Orleans area.


----------



## WickedWench

quiltymom said:


> I just love this castle!



I have almost the same shot, but at a different time of day. It's my favorite castle picture.


----------



## tiggerwannabe

deletedpenguin said:


> For today:



*Gorgeous again! *

All of you have such beautiful pictures to share...

I also learn new things from looking at these~

I learned that alot more of your rides are really outside, unlike WDW, like It's a Small World and even the teacups. I am so used to seeing the teacups under a canopy~

Also, all the times I've seen pics of the GG Bridge at the front of DCA I *never* realized the monorail went over it til today....


----------



## mikayla73

13 more days until we see this again!!


----------



## quiltymom




----------



## deletedpenguin




----------



## WickedWench




----------



## Lluianae

quiltymom said:


>



That looks yummy!


----------



## TXAng

quiltymom said:


>



Oooh, I love Mickey pretzels!


----------



## Another^Dimension

This thread, _does indeed rule_!      &


----------



## WickedWench




----------



## TXAng

I have no idea who the leaping person is, so I blurred her face.  Caught her in frame on accident!


----------



## PryncessChrysty

CM's taking down a set and camera equipment on a Saturday morning (5/5/07)


----------



## deletedpenguin




----------



## WickedWench




----------



## quiltymom

TXAng said:


> I have no idea who the leaping person is, so I blurred her face.  Caught her in frame on accident!



I remember when this plaza used to be filled wall-to-wall with people waiting in line for Space Mountain!  I'm sure glad that it's not like that anymore.


----------



## quiltymom




----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## wkrider

TXAng said:


> I have no idea who the leaping person is, so I blurred her face.  Caught her in frame on accident!




There you go...got rid of the girl for ya.....






[/IMG]


----------



## diznylnd

This one is from Mother's Day!


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## ButterflyJen

diznylnd said:


> This one is from Mother's Day!



Very cool!  And darn it all, I'm going to miss Food & Wine weekends by FIVE DAYS!


----------



## TXAng

wkrider said:


> There you go...got rid of the girl for ya.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



How cool is that?  Someday I'll figure out how to use Photoshop.

Thanks!


----------



## hidetherum

quiltymom said:


>



I am impressed your Small World pics turned out so great! All ours were weird and blurry.


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## wkrider

TXAng said:


> How cool is that?  Someday I'll figure out how to use Photoshop.
> 
> Thanks!



Just take the "clone brush" and cover the object you don't want with the surrounding area to blend in.


----------



## WickedWench




----------



## diznylnd

WickedWench said:


>


Great pic!


----------



## quiltymom




----------



## quiltymom

hidetherum said:


> I am impressed your Small World pics turned out so great! All ours were weird and blurry.



Thank you!  This shot was easy to get since it was just at the exit from the ride - lots of nice sunshine with that black background made it work well.


----------



## wdwgirl03

quiltymom said:


>



OK that is really making me hungry now! LOL.  That looks so good!


----------



## WickedWench

diznylnd said:


> Great pic!


Thanks, it looked much better once I cropped out all the people. :>


----------



## Another^Dimension

Could this thread be made a 'sticky', like some other pics threads?  



For the Pooh fans...


----------



## mikayla73

This isn't exactly DL, but it is on Katella in front of the Lion King parking lot. We were walking to DL and I thought it was cool.




I'd like to get the same pic at night, but haven't made it back around to that side.


----------



## LukenDC

mikayla73 said:


> This isn't exactly DL, but it is on Katella in front of the Lion King parking lot. We were walking to DL and I thought it was cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to get the same pic at night, but haven't made it back around to that side.



That's a great picture!  I have never seen palm trees form a canopy over the sidewalk like that.  Very inviting.


----------



## diznylnd

Here is a stitched pic from yesterday 5-16-2007 of the park getting ready for Pirates Prem.


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## diznylnd




----------



## WickedWench




----------



## quiltymom




----------



## TXAng




----------



## quiltymom

diznylnd said:


>



WOW!  You had a quick shutter finger for this shot!  Great job.


----------



## diznylnd

quiltymom said:


> WOW!  You had a quick shutter finger for this shot!  Great job.



Thanks,  I can't believe it was in focus! It felt like the camera was going to fly out of my hand the whole ride.  LOL


----------



## Lluianae

Another^Dimension said:


> Could this thread be made a 'sticky', like some other pics threads?
> 
> 
> 
> For the Pooh fans...



Love the pic... I'm a big Poohbear/Tigger fan


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## TXAng




----------



## Dizneydaz

Here's a few I took Wed. (5-16) of the submarines running again!  They were practicing.  
















And my getting ready for Pirates premiere pix-this made me laugh!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*Cool pics as usual guys!*

I know I'm gonna be there too late to see the movie premier, we'll be in San Francisco that day, we get to see the movie on the 26th in San Jose tho. I am totally hoping the Nemo ride is doing a soft opening by the time we get there Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## deletedpenguin




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## diznylnd

Another^Dimension said:


>



Hey Another^Dimension,  I saw your pic and was reminded of mine that I took last trip to DL. Here is mine....


----------



## diznylnd

Outside of the Pooh corner store.


----------



## WickedWench




----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## quiltymom

diznylnd said:


> Outside of the Pooh corner store.



Hey diznylnd - look at what I was going to post today!    I guess that great minds think alike, huh?


----------



## diznylnd

LOL too funny.


----------



## masquerade




----------



## masquerade




----------



## diznylnd

masquerade said:


>



Nice Pic!


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## quiltymom




----------



## Dizneydaz

quiltymom said:


>



Just wanted to say nice picture and hello fellow '77 grad!  I didn't go to my grad nite (I don't remember why  ) but that was my garduation year too!


----------



## quiltymom

Dizneydaz said:


> Just wanted to say nice picture and hello fellow '77 grad!  I didn't go to my grad nite (I don't remember why  ) but that was my garduation year too!



Hello!    You really didn't miss much - it was when Space Mountain first opened, so you just *had* to go on the ride.  The line started on Main Street near where the photo place is now.  Almost 4 hours later... we finally got on it.    But then we also had to wait over an hour just to purchase hamburgers.  Then it was time to go.  Oh well... at least it makes a good story!


----------



## thmar

masquerade said:


>



I love the teacups at night!


----------



## leslie_537




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## quiltymom

leslie_537 said:


>



You posted the "after"; here is the "before":






I'm going to have to wait until Summer '08 to ride this!


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## quiltymom




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## WickedWench




----------



## quiltymom




----------



## adabob

These are awesome pictures


----------



## oscarkitty1

Trying to post a picture for the first time...


----------



## oscarkitty1

Didn't work, I'll research and try again.


----------



## diznylnd

oscarkitty1 said:


> Didn't work, I'll research and try again.



Hey oscarkitty1 you have to host your pics with a image hosting site. Not all sites let you link to the pic. I use Photobucket they are free and great!

Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## oscarkitty1

diznylnd said:


> Hey oscarkitty1 you have to host your pics with a image hosting site. Not all sites let you link to the pic. I use Photobucket they are free and great!
> 
> Can't wait to see your pics!



Thanks!  I was trying to link to the Costco photo site, I guess that won't work!    I'll check out Photobucket!


----------



## oscarkitty1

Okay let's try this again...


----------



## oscarkitty1

Alright, I'll wait until DH has time to help me.  He's my at-home IT department!!  

Vicki


----------



## spazzyjazzy

oscarkitty1 said:


> Alright, I'll wait until DH has time to help me.  He's my at-home IT department!!
> 
> Vicki



Let me try for you....


----------



## oscarkitty1

Wow, how did you do that??

I'll figure it out I promise, once DH can help!!!

Thank you!!!

Vicki


----------



## eatmypixiedust




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## WickedWench

From a different angle..


----------



## tinkerbelt




----------



## JDBlair

How do you get such great pics with NO people in them??


----------



## KelsiesMommy

Taken yesterday (5/24)  My girls wanted to sit there all day and listen to the gulls yell "Mine!"


----------



## Alex2kMommy

My kids (DS6 and DS3) love the seagulls in the movie, and mimic them all the time.  They are going to LOVE this!


----------



## tinkerbelt

JDBlair said:


> How do you get such great pics with NO people in them??



Get there really early or stay really late.   Usually by the time security kicks the last people out of the park, Main Street is pretty empty, so if you wait around late enough, you can get good shots of MS with no people in them.


----------



## JDBlair

KelsiesMommy said:


> Taken yesterday (5/24)  My girls wanted to sit there all day and listen to the gulls yell "Mine!"



That is so funny.  Is the ride up and running?  We were there March 06 and December 06 and can't wait to go back and ride the Nemo ride!!


----------



## diznylnd

tinkerbelt said:


>



Nice pic! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## eatmypixiedust




----------



## quiltymom

eatmypixiedust said:


>



I just love this courtyard!  It's one of my favorite places in Disneyland!


----------



## KelsiesMommy

JDBlair said:


> That is so funny.  Is the ride up and running?  We were there March 06 and December 06 and can't wait to go back and ride the Nemo ride!!



Not yet-  we saw CMs praticing opening the hatch, running the subs, etc.  We're hoping to be picked for the AP lottery for a preview ride, otherwise, we may wait till Fall to ride


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## quiltymom




----------



## WickedWench




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## tinkerbelt

Not the most aesthetically pleasing picture, but it's not something that most people see every day.  It's the old People Mover/Rocket Rods track, taken from the Astro Orbiter.


----------



## tinkerbelt




----------



## Dizneydaz

tinkerbelt said:


>



Great pix!  I love B & W.


----------



## quiltymom




----------



## oscarkitty1




----------



## oscarkitty1

Yay it worked!!  My first successful picture post!  Now I've just got to work on resizing the images...   

Vicki


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## diznylnd

This pic is from my 1st trip to DL in 1980 during the 25th anniversary.


----------



## quiltymom

Would you look at that - The Skyway, People Mover and the old Rocket Jets!  And the Coca Cola Plaza, too.  Whenever we ate there (as in just sittng down) the band always rose out of the ground - It never failed!  We just figured it did because dad hates rock-n-roll music!    (I've always wanted to use that simile!)

Thanks for the memories!


----------



## quiltymom

Here's mine for the day...


----------



## thmar

oscarkitty1 said:


>


----------



## KelsiesMommy

diznylnd said:


> This pic is from my 1st trip to DL in 1980 during the 25th anniversary.



Yeah!  A trip down memory lane!!  I miss the People Mover and Skyway!!


----------



## WickedWench




----------



## oscarkitty1




----------



## eatmypixiedust




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## diznylnd




----------



## quiltymom

Here's another one of Billy Hill & the Hillbillies - it's not a wonderful shot, but here it is anyway.  These guys are SOOOO funny!  Everyone's gotta go see them!!!!!


----------



## quiltymom

diznylnd said:


>



*diznylnd, keep these old park photos coming!*  How I miss being able to ride throught the Matterhorn and see the park from way up above while on the Skyway.  (Of course, we will not ever mention that I was - and still am - terribly afraid of heights!)  Remember when ... all you could see inside the Matterhorn was scaffolding?    My sisters and I always thought that was so funny!


----------



## diznylnd

quiltymom said:


> *diznylnd, keep these old park photos coming!*  How I miss being able to ride throught the Matterhorn and see the park from way up above while on the Skyway.  (Of course, we will not ever mention that I was - and still am - terribly afraid of heights!)  Remember when ... all you could see inside the Matterhorn was scaffolding?    My sisters and I always thought that was so funny!



No problem...I took my parents photo albums and have been scanning the pics to preserve them and came across this batch from 1980 our first trip to DL. I was 4 years old. Then another trip Christmas 1982. I will slowly post them. They are great to look back on.


----------



## JDBlair

I love the old Disneyland pics!  Sure is a blast to the past.


----------



## DangerMouse

quiltymom said:


> Here's another one of Billy Hill & the Hillbillies - it's not a wonderful shot, but here it is anyway.  These guys are SOOOO funny!  Everyone's gotta go see them!!!!!



There he is, my beloved Kirk! Swoon!


----------



## thmar

diznylnd said:


>



Oh, I miss this so much!!  I loved riding the skyway...looking down on Fantasyland and going through the Matterhorn into Tomorrowland...what memories!!


----------



## milliepie




----------



## LittleWoodenHead

I took this on Tuesday.  It was great to be able to see the Monorail travelling over the lagoon again.


----------



## diznylnd

1980 trip


----------



## quiltymom

diznylnd said:


> 1980 trip



Okay - now you've done it!    I'm going to cry!     I loved this boat, and I was so sad to see it go!


----------



## quiltymom




----------



## diznylnd

LittleWoodenHead said:


> I took this on Tuesday.  It was great to be able to see the Monorail travelling over the lagoon again.







Here is my 1980 picture of yours. Just at the other angle. Great pic.


----------



## ButterflyJen

I love all the old photos too; I went to Disneyland for the first time in 1982 (I think I was 8?).  I didn't realize that big sailing ship wasn't there anymore!

Here's my contribution for the day.


----------



## oscarkitty1




----------



## mystic_path

Oskarkitty thats a really awesome picture


----------



## DisneyJenn18

quiltymom said:


> Here's another one of Billy Hill & the Hillbillies - it's not a wonderful shot, but here it is anyway.  These guys are SOOOO funny!  Everyone's gotta go see them!!!!!



okay, that show is seriously one of THE FUNNIEST THINGS I HAVE EVER SEEN IN MY LIFE!!!!!!!  
I hope they never get rid of them....as soon as I saw this picture it made me smile, thank you so much for posting this!


----------



## oscarkitty1

mystic_path said:


> Oskarkitty thats a really awesome picture



Thank you!!


----------



## diznylnd

The old subs....


----------



## ButterflyJen




----------



## eatmypixiedust

Alice & The Mad Hatter- before they linked arms with me and made me skip and hop with them!!  







 Crystal Arts on Main St. 







New Mickey Pants Chocolate/Caramel Apple! :


----------



## quiltymom




----------



## thmar

Oh, I love looking at these!!  Great job, everyone!


----------



## auntyjenn

I have a 'parade' of Images from DCA 9/03






Pete's Dragon






DS Enjoying the parade






Big Ben?


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## adabob

diznylnd said:


> 1980 trip



Where did this boat used to be
?


----------



## quiltymom

adabob said:


> Where did this boat used to be
> ?



In the "old", original Fantasyland.


----------



## adabob

quiltymom said:


> In the "old", original Fantasyland.



thanks


----------



## DangerMouse

adabob said:


> Where did this boat used to be
> ?



Here's a little linky for you:

http://yesterland.com/pirateship.html

Tuna sandwich anyone?


----------



## quiltymom

DangerMouse said:


> Here's a little linky for you:
> 
> http://yesterland.com/pirateship.html
> 
> Tuna sandwich anyone?



I can still hear the jingle:  "What's the best tuna?  Chicken of the Sea!"


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## cindercopper




----------



## diznylnd

DangerMouse said:


> Here's a little linky for you:
> 
> http://yesterland.com/pirateship.html
> 
> Tuna sandwich anyone?



OK dangermouse that was a very neat link! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## diznylnd

My 1st visit during the 25th. 




My dds 1st visit was the 45th! This is her with her uncle!


----------



## WickedWench




----------



## eatmypixiedust




----------



## quiltymom

What wonderful shots!  I've tried to get a good shot of the Main Street model, but mine have not turned out that good.  And I love the way you added the shot of the Train Station - nice!


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## quiltymom




----------



## adabob

eatmypixiedust said:


>



Where was the top picture taken?


----------



## DisneyWorldWisher

Great pictures, I hope to go to Disneyland some day


----------



## JDBlair




----------



## JDBlair




----------



## DangerMouse

adabob said:


> Where was the top picture taken?



I'm not the one who posted the photo, but I know it was taken at the Disney Gallery.  It's one of my favorite places in the park.


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## adabob

DangerMouse said:


> I'm not the one who posted the photo, but I know it was taken at the Disney Gallery.  It's one of my favorite places in the park.



Oh never been there when i went in feb it was under construction or something but it looked cool and my mom told me about it


----------



## diznylnd

JDBlair said:


>



Nice pic, I love how Pooh corner looks at Christmas!


----------



## WickedWench

Posting three since they go together. I got to see the entrance to Club 33 on a tour:


----------



## mikayla73

We did that on the Walk in Walt's Footsteps Tour. It was so cool. The CM told everyone that I was a member and that was the reason we got to go in Club 33. He had me ring a bell and they let us in. Several people didn't realize he was kidding and were asking me questions about it during our lunch. I told them I wish I was! LOL


----------



## WickedWench

mikayla73 said:


> We did that on the Walk in Walt's Footsteps Tour. It was so cool. The CM told everyone that I was a member and that was the reason we got to go in Club 33. He had me ring a bell and they let us in. Several people didn't realize he was kidding and were asking me questions about it during our lunch. I told them I wish I was! LOL



Thanks, I couldn't remember the name of the tour! That's funny about the CM.. we only had two other people on our tour, so I don't think that joke would have worked in our case.


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## quiltymom




----------



## diznylnd

A parade pic from 1980 during the 25th Anniv.


----------



## thmar

quiltymom said:


>


  Great close-up!


----------



## adabob

quiltymom said:


>



Where is this?


----------



## quiltymom

adabob said:


> Where is this?



Storybook Land Canals.  It's my favorite ride.  I have a gadzillion shots from it!


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Nemo Submarine ride


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas




----------



## mikayla73




----------



## DangerMouse

mikayla73 said:


>



Ewww, looks like the PoTC fountain could use some CLR or Limeaway. . .


----------



## hrhlaurie

This was the sign posted last week when the subs were running but for cast members only -


----------



## Another^Dimension

quiltymom said:
			
		

> Storybook Land Canals.  It's my favorite ride.  I have a gadzillion shots from it!


I love close-up pics of Storybook Land.  
Many of them make such nice desktops... 
And Storybook Land is an attraction I so rarely ride, and ever rarer in the daylight.


----------



## quiltymom

*Gepetto's Village*


----------



## WickedWench

Here's Eddie. Anyone know his last name? They told us about him on the Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour, but I can't remember it. They said he was one of the first performers hired by Walt for Disneyland.


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## deletedpenguin

WickedWench said:


> Here's Eddie. Anyone know his last name? They told us about him on the Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour, but I can't remember it. They said he was one of the first performers hired by Walt for Disneyland.



This guy is good! I was listening to him play for awhile whilst waiting for some friends to get off of Pirates.


----------



## mikayla73

Another^Dimension said:


> I love close-up pics of Storybook Land.
> Many of them make such nice desktops...
> And Storybook Land is an attraction I so rarely ride, and ever rarer in the daylight.



That's a great idea!

My pic for today.


----------



## LukenDC

quiltymom said:


> Storybook Land Canals.  It's my favorite ride.  I have a gadzillion shots from it!



Please post more pics from Storybook Land!  They're interesting.


----------



## deletedpenguin

Mine for the day:


----------



## milliepie

Nemo Sneak Preview


----------



## Another^Dimension

WickedWench said:


> Here's Eddie. Anyone know his last name? They told us about him on the Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour, but I can't remember it. They said he was one of the first performers hired by Walt for Disneyland.


Ernie is *cool*... and is a really long time Disneyland CM. 
Not sure of his last name.
But he is a nice guy... and a great jazz musician.
Here are a few video clips of him playing solo in NOS...


----------



## diznylnd

milliepie said:


> Nemo Sneak Preview



Very Cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## quiltymom

LukenDC -   Hi, Neighbor!  I'm in Falls Church!



LukenDC said:


> Please post more pics from Storybook Land!  They're interesting.



I'll be happy to post more pics of Storybook Land.  I've got enough for at least a month!

Here's todays...

*The Church where Alice Sings - Alice in Wonderland*


----------



## VegasMike21




----------



## WickedWench

Another^Dimension said:


> Ernie is *cool*... and is a really long time Disneyland CM.
> Not sure of his last name.
> But he is a nice guy... and a great jazz musician.
> Here are a few video clips of him playing solo in NOS...



Oops, I was calling him eddie. :> Maybe that's why I could never find any info on him. :> Thanks for the clips.


----------



## mikayla73




----------



## adabob

milliepie said:


> Nemo Sneak Preview



how did you get this picture?


----------



## milliepie

adabob said:


> how did you get this picture?




I was lucky enough to have won a spot in the AP drawing.


----------



## LukenDC

quiltymom said:


> LukenDC -   Hi, Neighbor!  I'm in Falls Church!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be happy to post more pics of Storybook Land.  I've got enough for at least a month!
> 
> Here's todays...
> 
> *The Church where Alice Sings - Alice in Wonderland*




Thanks, Neighbor!  That's another great picture!


----------



## adabob

milliepie said:


> I was lucky enough to have won a spot in the AP drawing.



Lucky we are  AP for wdw and  i would like to have Ap for DLR 
And we never have gone to sneak peaks except for the new laugh floor but we did not make it all of the ap sneak peaks never happen when we are there

But was it fun to go on it and do you have any more pictures


----------



## JDBlair




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## quiltymom

JDBlair - great Buzz shot!

Here's today's shot - *MONSTRO!*


----------



## VegasMike21




----------



## quiltymom

VegasMike21 said:


>



Where is this plaque?    I've been to DL countless times and have never seen it.


----------



## tiggerwannabe

Yay! I am back from my first trip to DL and was ready to post a random picture and came upon your question...I can actually answer this 
 

Look at the center at the bottom of the stairs...the fountain is on the lower wall on the way into the POTC ride...






here is my close up of it~


----------



## quiltymom

... So, basically the fountain has been right under my nose!  Figures.  I'm usually trying to corral the kids, so it's why I don't look around too much.


----------



## tiggerwannabe

quiltymom said:


> ... So, basically the fountain has been right under my nose!  Figures.  I'm usually trying to corral the kids, so it's why I don't look around too much.


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## quiltymom




----------



## tiggerwannabe

Storybookland looks awesome, that is one of the only rides we missed (that we really wanted to ride) in Disneyland. The first day the ride had closed (I guess for the night) and the second day the lines were waaaaay too long.


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*My new pic of the day is from the loading area at Space Mountain*

which is a totally awesome ride btw~


----------



## quiltymom

tiggerwannabe said:


> *Storybookland looks awesome*, that is one of the only rides we missed (that we really wanted to ride) in Disneyland. The first day the ride had closed (I guess for the night) and the second day the lines were waaaaay too long.



It is awsome!  It's been one of my favorite rides since I was a kid.  You do have to get there early in the morning to ride it without the horrendous lines.  Since I still have young kids, we do Fantasyland first thing, and ride it after doing Peter Pan, Dumbo, and Casey Jr.  I also love riding it at night now so you can see everything lit up.  They didn't always do that, so it's a big treat for us!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*Storybookland is absolutely first on my list...*

of must do's on the next trip out 

that and Nemo!  

*The picture of the little girl under the water...*

was SUCH a teaser! 

Please post them here when you all take more pictures on the new Nemo ride


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## VegasMike21




----------



## deletedpenguin




----------



## milliepie

I love the storybook ride, it is one of my favorites!  I have a million pictures from that too, but they are all on a disk locked in my fireproof box.  

I took a few pictures of the new nemo ride, but most of them didn't come out and the parts where it was dark, I only have video for.  Can you see Dory in this pic?


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*I see her!*

Keep swimmin simmin swimmin~

It's a shame that WDW took the whole 20,000 leagues lagoon out for a playground  I would've loved having a Nemo ride here on the east coast~


----------



## quiltymom

Okay, on last Storybook pic, then I'll take a break from them!  That is, if you want me to.

I'm hoping to scan my dad's slides during my upcoming vacation with them.  Then I'll be able to add some vintage DL to the thread!

Here's Toad Hall:


----------



## diznylnd

quiltymom said:


> I'm hoping to scan my dad's slides during my upcoming vacation with them.  Then I'll be able to add some vintage DL to the thread!



I can't wait to see you old DL pics. I only have from 1980 forward...


----------



## JDBlair




----------



## Diva of Dragons

Another^Dimension said:


>



Where is this?  It looks like something from Animal Kingdom or the Poly.  If it is at DL, I really need to start paying attention!!  LOL!!


----------



## cutedisneygirly

Diva of Dragons said:


> Where is this?  It looks like something from Animal Kingdom or the Poly.  If it is at DL, I really need to start paying attention!!  LOL!!



I believe that photo was taking in California Adventure.  Look at the reflection in the window.  It is near the Paradise Pier area.


----------



## quiltymom

cutedisneygirly said:


> I believe that photo was taking in California Adventure.  Look at the reflection in the window.  It is near the Paradise Pier area.



We gotta get ourselves to California Adventure!  Whenever we're down there we only have a day, and we go to DL.  But after seeing all of the fun pictures, I want to go there!

Diznylnd, our park photos date back to the early 1960's!  It's makin' me feel old...


----------



## mikayla73

Here's a couple more to get you over to DCA! It really is a great place.


----------



## quiltymom

Taking a break from Storybook pics.  Here's one of the fireworks...  (P.S. thanks for the California Adventure shots!)


----------



## milliepie

The Aladdin Show is Awesome and I reccomend you see it when you visit DCA.


----------



## WickedWench




----------



## tiggerwannabe

*Aladdin wasn't running when we were there  *

Here is my DCA pic of the day~


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## thmar

You guys are so good with your photos...thanks!!


----------



## argusp2

WickedWench said:


>



Hey WickedWench, I got it from the other side. LOL!


----------



## WickedWench

argusp2 said:


> Hey WickedWench, I got it from the other side. LOL!



awesome! I like how the engineers ar leaning out in both! You got yours to wave tho. :>


----------



## adabob

WickedWench said:


> awesome! I like how the engineers ar leaning out in both! You got yours to wave tho. :>



That is good that they will look at both sides and interact for say with the people and wave


----------



## argusp2

adabob said:


> That is good that they will look at both sides and interact for say with the people and wave



It was funny because the train was inching ahead and my god-daughter and I started making that train whistle "wooo-wooo" sound and I guess it caught his ear. He turned around and waved at us. No whistle though. LOL!


----------



## adabob

argusp2 said:


> It was funny because the train was inching ahead and my god-daughter and I started making that train whistle "wooo-wooo" sound and I guess it caught his ear. He turned around and waved at us. No whistle though. LOL!



cool


----------



## deletedpenguin




----------



## JDBlair




----------



## adabob

Here are a few this is my first time and i am excited they might be big sorry


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## WickedWench




----------



## quiltymom

I  just felt like posting a castle shot!   

adabob -


----------



## tiggerwannabe




----------



## adabob

Here is mine for today





Me in the front and my sister on the pooh ride vehicles


----------



## mikayla73




----------



## thmar

mikayla73 said:


>


----------



## quiltymom

If you look real closely, you'll see the three houses of the Little Pigs off on the left - first the straw, then the twig, then the brick.  It's hard to get some of these shots since the boats do move fast, and I have a nasty 1-second delay on my camera (time to get a new one!   ).  You can get a good sense of perspective on how small these buildings actually are by the size of the ducks resting on the island!


----------



## adabob

Here is me and Belle at Goffys Kitchen


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## WickedWench

It's blurry, but I liked this one. I wish I'd had my Dad stand in the shot pretending to hold his head in pain, but didn't think of it til later.


----------



## diznylnd

DCA


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*POTC with a 5 minute wait on Memorial Day! *


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## quiltymom




----------



## diznylnd

Mural in Greetings shop in DCA.


----------



## milliepie

The other side of the Castle..


----------



## thmar

adabob said:


> Here is me and Belle at Goffys Kitchen



Great picture of Belle and you.


----------



## adabob

thmar said:


> Great picture of Belle and you.



thanks


----------



## adabob

This is my sister and i posing and the A ( me on the a and sister next to it)


----------



## deletedpenguin

I've all but lost track of what pics I've posted, but here's one I submitted in one of the contests over in the photography forum.


----------



## VegasMike21




----------



## diznylnd

deletedpenguin said:


> I've all but lost track of what pics I've posted, but here's one I submitted in one of the contests over in the photography forum.




Beautiful pic!


----------



## Tink33




----------



## WickedWench

Tink33 said:


>



Where was this taken?

Can anyone tell me about the performance i captured here? My dad wasn't interested in watching, so I just snapped a picture as we walked by. It was outside the Golden Horseshoe in Oct 2005. I kind of regret not making him stop, because I still wonder to this day what it was all about!


----------



## argusp2

WickedWench said:


> Where was this taken?
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me about the performance i captured here? My dad wasn't interested in watching, so I just snapped a picture as we walked by. It was outside the Golden Horseshoe in Oct 2005. I kind of regret not making him stop, because I still wonder to this day what it was all about!



It is at Club 33. That particular hallway leads to the "Library" dining room. To the right of the picture is the door to the restrooms (if I remember right).

The performance is actually pretty funny. Kind of a hillbilly dating game. If anyone has a better description please chime in... LOL!


----------



## cutedisneygirly

LOL... my dad (the guy in the 50th hat) was actually one of the "lucky" cowboys in this dating game.

Basically, 3 "bachellors" are chosen from the audience... 2 adults and 1 child.




One cowboy is set to marry Miss Sallie Mae,




but he does not want to marry her... and you can see why!!!  So they do the "dating game" type of show to have Sallie try and pick a different cowboy.  They would ask the bachellors questions like, "Describe the type of animal you most represent" and "Give me your best pig call."  The bachellors would be blindfolded so they could not see the "lovely" Sallie Mae, who is HILLARIOUS in this show. 




She would play around with the bachelors and would make comments about their appearance or their answers.
The questions in each show are usually the same, and the outcome is the same, but the answers that the bachellors give (with the acception of the kid) are always different, and the way Sallie reacts to the answers is different as well.

It is really a great show (about 15-20 minutes long), and is something everyone should try to catch if they like improv!!!


----------



## WickedWench

cutedisneygirly said:


> LOL... my dad (the guy in the 50th hat) was actually one of the "lucky" cowboys in this dating game.
> 
> Basically, 3 "bachellors" are chosen from the audience... 2 adults and 1 child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One cowboy is set to marry Miss Sallie Mae,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but he does not want to marry her... and you can see why!!!  So they do the "dating game" type of show to have Sallie try and pick a different cowboy.  They would ask the bachellors questions like, "Describe the type of animal you most represent" and "Give me your best pig call."  The bachellors would be blindfolded so they could not see the "lovely" Sallie Mae, who is HILLARIOUS in this show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She would play around with the bachelors and would make comments about their appearance or their answers.
> The questions in each show are usually the same, and the outcome is the same, but the answers that the bachellors give (with the acception of the kid) are always different, and the way Sallie reacts to the answers is different as well.
> 
> It is really a great show (about 15-20 minutes long), and is something everyone should try to catch if they like improv!!!



Thanks for the great description, although I can't see your pictures.  I missed so many things at DL, I'm going to have to go back!


----------



## Another^Dimension

The above mentioned Frontierland 'street show' is performed by "Laughing Stock, Co." 
... who have also performed "The Little Town That Could" in Frontierland in the past.


----------



## LOVEDISNEYLAND

VegasMike21 said:


>



where is this located? I am a big picture person and really would love this pic for my scrapbook! Thanks!


----------



## quiltymom




----------



## diznylnd




----------



## tiggerwannabe

​


----------



## DangerMouse

tiggerwannabe said:


> ​



WOW! That is an incredible shot! Well done!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*Thank you Dangermouse!  *

It took a while to get waiting for Screamin to come by, 

I was quite proud of myself that I got it on the first try~


----------



## mikayla73

VegasMike21 said:


>





LOVEDISNEYLAND said:


> where is this located? I am a big picture person and really would love this pic for my scrapbook! Thanks!



I want to know too!!


----------



## mikayla73




----------



## PNO4TE

tiggerwannabe said:


>



I love this one!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

PNO4TE said:


> I love this one!



*Thank you *

I had to try a few times to get this one. The California sun is VERY strong mid-day and I had to compensate for the glare by taking the shot on an angle.


----------



## mikayla73

OK I know it's not a new day, but I am posting another pic! LOL


----------



## tiggerwannabe

mikayla73 said:


> OK I know it's not a new day, but I am posting another pic! LOL



*Cool! You were there the same time as us!*

'cept we did DCA the 29th and DL the 28th...


----------



## pppiglet

Blue Team


----------



## PNO4TE

*pppiglet*... I just noticed you are from La Mirada.  That is where I will start out my California trip next month.  Yamaha Music Education System is having a National Music Camp and Concert at Biola University and I will be attending with one of my students.  

Looks like DL is only about 15 minutes or so from there, am I right?  I am hoping to spend many hours of my extra time there before DH arrives and we head to other parts of CA.  We will finish up our trip at DGC though, so I ought to get in enough Disney time... I hope!


----------



## quiltymom




----------



## adabob




----------



## cutedisneygirly

VegasMike21 said:


>



The plaque is located at the base of the flag pole in Town Square on Main Street.


----------



## deletedpenguin




----------



## tiggerwannabe

*Looks like today's theme is TOT  *


----------



## Lithium_picnic

Here are a few more from TOT

This one is in the queue...hidden Mickey! (sorta)






View from the top!


----------



## Another^Dimension

That is totally a Hidden Mickey in the ToT queue...
One of my faves at DCA.


----------



## lisadoll93

Keep the pictures coming...  It makes disneyland not feel so far away....


----------



## WickedWench




----------



## quiltymom

P.S.  *HAPPY FATHER'S DAY!*


----------



## pppiglet

PNO4TE said:


> *pppiglet*... I just noticed you are from La Mirada.  That is where I will start out my California trip next month.  Yamaha Music Education System is having a National Music Camp and Concert at Biola University and I will be attending with one of my students.
> 
> Looks like DL is only about 15 minutes or so from there, am I right?  I am hoping to spend many hours of my extra time there before DH arrives and we head to other parts of CA.  We will finish up our trip at DGC though, so I ought to get in enough Disney time... I hope!



You are right!  I live just down the street from Biola and it's a 15 min drive to DL. I leave my driveway and can be in the park walking down Main st in 30 minutes!  (unless the traffic is really bad or the parking structure has a line of people waiting to get in)  Have a great trip and camp!


----------



## pppiglet

From the Princess Faire, Pirates Lair, and Nemo:


----------



## luv2boys

Just subscribing


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## PNO4TE

pppiglet said:


> You are right!  I live just down the street from Biola and it's a 15 min drive to DL. I leave my driveway and can be in the park walking down Main st in 30 minutes!  (unless the traffic is really bad or the parking structure has a line of people waiting to get in)  Have a great trip and camp!



Thanks for the confirmation!  I am looking forward to the trip.  Maybe we will run into one another and never know it.


----------



## adabob

Here is my TOT


----------



## quiltymom




----------



## diznylnd




----------



## Leggyb

The glory of cousins!


----------



## adabob

Leggyb said:


> The glory of cousins!



MY GOSH i only have 3 you have 1 2 3 i cant count


----------



## auntyjenn

adabob said:


> Here is my TOT



Sweet Photo!

Love love love TOT!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*Have you ever taken the time to read Metropolis Transportation's Rules?*


----------



## PNO4TE

tiggerwannabe said:


> *Have you ever taken the time to read Metropolis Transportation's Rules?*



  

I see your are headed to the Outer Banks.  We are OBX bound over July 4th week!  Love it there...


----------



## tiggerwannabe

PNO4TE said:


> I see your are headed to the Outer Banks.  We are OBX bound over July 4th week!  Love it there...



*Yes we are! We go every year  *

It's the only place we vacation where I actually get to relax~

Have a Great time!


----------



## Leggyb

Yeah and those aren't even ALL my cousins.. just some of them. I have several more not pictured. Not to mention I have 20 more on the other side of the family. Can you imagine?!


More cousins/relatives on Tarzan's bridge!


----------



## WickedWench




----------



## tiggerwannabe




----------



## DisneyJenn18

okay, I couldn't resist on another TOT pic!


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## PNO4TE

tiggerwannabe said:


> *Yes we are! We go every year  *
> 
> It's the only place we vacation where I actually get to relax~
> 
> Have a Great time!



I hear you!  Have a ball!!


----------



## adabob

auntyjenn said:


> Sweet Photo!
> 
> Love love love TOT!



thanks


----------



## adabob

Here is me on AO


----------



## Leggyb

Grizzly River Run......




p.s. You get wet!


----------



## deletedpenguin




----------



## tiggerwannabe




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## diznylnd




----------



## julsmom

DD was first person on POTC that day:


----------



## julsmom




----------



## Leggyb




----------



## tiggerwannabe

*~DD's favorite image from the Disneyland Gallery~*




​


----------



## thmar

Leggyb said:


>



Love this picture!!


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## diznylnd

Pooh ride


----------



## julsmom




----------



## disneyscootergal

quiltymom said:


>



Your pictures are wonderful! /What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## tiggerwannabe




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## julsmom




----------



## adabob




----------



## Lluianae

tiggerwannabe said:


>



Where is this? It looks pretty cool


----------



## caligurleyx

That's the new Pirate Island or Tom Sawyer Island. Whatever you want to call it.


----------



## eatmypixiedust




----------



## adabob




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## diznylnd

Playhouse Disney show at DCA


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## JadeDarkstar

wow what grate pics, I love the lion king one. i hope there still doing the parade whn im there in nov


----------



## happygirl

Perdie said:


> a little trick-take a picture of your picture as you exit the ride! It's free!!!


  Actually it aganist the law those pics of copy rights on them


----------



## tiggerwannabe




----------



## Master Mason

Here's one for the day


----------



## diznylnd

Master Mason said:


> Here's one for the day


Lovely photo!


----------



## thmar

diznylnd said:


>



Great photo!!


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

Master Mason said:


> Here's one for the day



Beautiful!!


----------



## WickedWench




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## diznylnd




----------



## Master Mason




----------



## diznylnd




----------



## chellebelle

Just curious where is this picture taken?? I don't I have ever seen this


----------



## luv2boys

It was taken at the new Pirate's Liar (old Tom Sawyer island).


----------



## chellebelle

luv2boys said:


> It was taken at the new Pirate's Liar (old Tom Sawyer island).


 
Thank you for letting me now I have another reason to go back... not like I needed one... but my husband will need one.


----------



## Master Mason

yes the sky really was this color that morning


----------



## tinkerbelt

Here's the monorail, all dressed up for Nemo.


----------



## thmar

Master Mason said:


>




WOW!!


----------



## starwood




----------



## Leggyb

Honey I Shrunk the Audience!


----------



## azlaura

Where was this picture taken?


WickedWench said:


> It's blurry, but I liked this one. I wish I'd had my Dad stand in the shot pretending to hold his head in pain, but didn't think of it til later.


----------



## starwood

azlaura said:


> Where was this picture taken?



That's Muppet Vision 3D.


----------



## Laralyn

Some scenery in the Tiki Room queue area...


----------



## WickedWench




----------



## starwood




----------



## deletedpenguin

For today:


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## Master Mason




----------



## adabob




----------



## caligurleyx




----------



## oscarkitty1




----------



## tiggerwannabe




----------



## Laralyn




----------



## disneyscootergal

tiggerwannabe said:


>



Great picture!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

disneyscootergal said:


> Great picture!



*My friend Nan thanks you!*

It's nice to be traveling with a friend who's not afraid to take the camera out of my hand~


----------



## starwood

I should have lots more pics when we go in August.


----------



## tiggerwannabe




----------



## diznylnd




----------



## WickedWench




----------



## disneyscootergal

tiggerwannabe said:


>



Love this!


----------



## Leggyb

Disneyland- Where even little kids can drive a jeep over bridges, through a cave of spiders and even encounters a giant boulder.


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## starwood




----------



## mikayla73




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## tiggerwannabe




----------



## fairycat

This is the Intercom that won't let me in






to this door






to get to this special place






Sorry its more then one photo but the series only makes sense together


----------



## Alex2kMommy

fairycat said:


> This is the Intercom that won't let me in...
> to this door...
> to get to this special place.
> 
> Sorry its more then one photo but the series only makes sense together


Love it!   

This is one of my favorite threads!  Thank you all for continuing to post photos!


----------



## BraMax

We had to get a close up of this(Mickey phone) as our phone number has the last same didgets 5677.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Twins


Jackpirate


----------



## blackjackdelta

A Good Nights Sleep.

PS Did not use flash but higher ISO and processed.


Jack


----------



## shkeogh




----------



## disneyscootergal

shkeogh said:


>



What is this? I don't recognize it.


----------



## shkeogh

The radio-controlled boats next to the Lost Bar. Cellphone picture, that's why it's so small.


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## blackjackdelta

Twins, one more time.   Jack


----------



## tiggerwannabe




----------



## Master Mason

one of my favorite parts of fantasmic


----------



## willis37862

blackjackdelta said:


> A Good Nights Sleep.
> 
> PS Did not use flash but higher ISO and processed.
> 
> 
> Jack



Thats really cool  



starwood said:


> I should have lots more pics when we go in August.



How beautiful !  


I don't have any photos to share   but I hope to make it to DL some day ! Until then I am enjoying everyones photos very much


----------



## fairycat

I love the one in the pirates!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Here is mine;


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Master Mason




----------



## diznylnd




----------



## fairycat

ETA: OMG! I just found a hidden mickey in my own photo hahahaha!


----------



## disneyfaninaz




----------



## blackjackdelta

Sleeping Zebra.

Jack


----------



## drag n' fly

blackjackdelta said:


> Sleeping Zebra.
> 
> Jack


----------



## starwood




----------



## PNO4TE

fairycat said:


> ETA: OMG! I just found a hidden mickey in my own photo hahahaha!



That is so cool!


----------



## starwood




----------



## diznylnd




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## blackjackdelta

One of my favorite pic's. I really liked this show. Sorry, two in one day.

Jack


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*Can you believe Aladdin wasn't playing the days we were at Disney!*

Apparantly it doesn't play on Monday's and Tuesday 




​


----------



## LukenDC




----------



## deletedpenguin




----------



## blackjackdelta

Yo Ho, Yo Ho, a pirates life for me!


----------



## PNO4TE

deletedpenguin said:


>



I love this picture!  But, being a WDW regular, I keep looking for the castle in the background!


----------



## tiggerwannabe

*You mean like this? *








(sorry guys, I had to  )


----------



## diznylnd

Hidden Mickey in the Pooh ride.


----------



## LukenDC




----------



## deletedpenguin

PNO4TE said:


> I love this picture!  But, being a WDW regular, I keep looking for the castle in the background!



You mean like this?


----------



## disneyscootergal

deletedpenguin said:


> You mean like this?



Oh, wow...

_(those were my exact words when I saw this)_


----------



## fairycat

I love those two photos deleted penguin!!!!!

I know Disney too well I couldn't figure out why they were asking about the Castle when the first picture is looking at the front gate (looking towards the train station), that is the saddest sight at the end of the day because you know it means your going home  Both really are great!


My picture


----------



## PNO4TE

deletedpenguin said:


> You mean like this?





fairycat said:


> I love those two photos deleted penguin!!!!!
> 
> I know Disney too well I couldn't figure out why they were asking about the Castle when the first picture is looking at the front gate (looking towards the train station), that is the saddest sight at the end of the day because you know it means your going home  Both really are great!




More like that, yep!    I know that the first picture was looking toward the train station, but I hardly ever take a picture like that at WDW since it makes me sad too.  Almost all of mine include Cinderella's Castle like DeletedPenguin's second picture of Sleeping Beauty's Castle.  Thanks for that viewpoint too!


----------



## quiltymom

We just returned from our trip to California this evening.  There's no time to play on the DIS right now, but I wanted to share with you this photo that I took at Dodger Staduim.

Kinda fun, huh?


----------



## deletedpenguin

fairycat said:


> I love those two photos deleted penguin!!!!!
> 
> I know Disney too well I couldn't figure out why they were asking about the Castle when the first picture is looking at the front gate (looking towards the train station), that is the saddest sight at the end of the day because you know it means your going home  Both really are great!





PNO4TE said:


> More like that, yep!    I know that the first picture was looking toward the train station, but I hardly ever take a picture like that at WDW since it makes me sad too.  Almost all of mine include Cinderella's Castle like DeletedPenguin's second picture of Sleeping Beauty's Castle.  Thanks for that viewpoint too!



Thanks for the kind words, both of you.


----------



## diznylnd

quiltymom said:


> We just returned from our trip to California this evening.  There's no time to play on the DIS right now, but I wanted to share with you this photo that I took at Dodger Staduim.
> 
> Kinda fun, huh?



Great pic! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## PNO4TE

quiltymom and diznylnd -- looks like we are all going to be at the World at the same time in October!  We are going the Thursday, Oct. 18th MNSSHP party, though, not the the Sunday , Oct. 21st one.


----------



## diznylnd

PNO4TE said:


> quiltymom and diznylnd -- looks like we are all going to be at the World at the same time in October!  We are going the Thursday, Oct. 18th MNSSHP party, though, not the the Sunday , Oct. 21st one.



Oh yeah! How fun! See you there .

 I will be the person who looks like they just got off a 5 hour flight the night before...lol


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## mikayla73




----------



## quiltymom

PNO4TE said:


> quiltymom and diznylnd -- looks like we are all going to be at the World at the same time in October!  We are going the Thursday, Oct. 18th MNSSHP party, though, not the the Sunday , Oct. 21st one.



Hello, fellow Virginian!  

Cool!  We'll be doing the Tuesday the 16th MNSSHP.  I'm psyched!


----------



## fairycat




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## diznylnd




----------



## quiltymom

I wish that this was still the Swiss Family Robinson treehouse.  Oh well...


----------



## disneyfan67

Great thread and I'm subscribing.


----------



## fairycat

I took so many photos my last trip I hope people aren't bored of me already.


----------



## diznylnd

fairycat said:


> I took so many photos my last trip I hope people aren't bored of me already.



I love the pic's, keep them coming.  

There are not that many of us posting on this thread. The WDW pic a day thread is so active I can hardly keep up. I wish this thread was that busy with pictures being posted!


----------



## disneyscootergal

diznylnd said:


> I love the pic's, keep them coming.
> 
> There are not that many of us posting on this thread. The WDW pic a day thread is so active I can hardly keep up. I wish we were that busy with pictures being posted!



I faithfully promise to contribute lots of pics when I get back from my trip in August!!


----------



## shkeogh




----------



## diznylnd

disneyscootergal said:


> I faithfully promise to contribute lots of pics when I get back from my trip in August!!




  





mine for the day


----------



## starwood

disneyscootergal said:


> I faithfully promise to contribute lots of pics when I get back from my trip in August!!



We will also be there in August.  I really need to take a lot of pics this time.  Since we usually are only there for 2 days I'm usually too rushed to take my pics but this time I promise to take lots and lots.


----------



## PNO4TE

I also promise to try to add to this collection when we go later this month!


----------



## quiltymom

Here's another shot from Storybook Land Canals.  It's not the best shot, but it does give you a look at the patchwork garden, as well as Casey Jr. & a boat just coming into view.


----------



## julsmom




----------



## deletedpenguin




----------



## WickedWench




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## fairycat

It was a hard choice of going with the adventure land fence or the Tiki Room so I went with the fence for today


----------



## willis37862

julsmom said:


>



Oh thats so cool ..... I can't wait to see it in person someday  



deletedpenguin said:


>



How pretty


----------



## disneyfaninaz




----------



## tiggerwannabe




----------



## DangerMouse

It's 110 degrees here, so I'm longing for Christmas . . . .


----------



## diznylnd

I was in Chandler 2 weeks ago, I feel you pain about the heat. (it's dry heat which is nice) but it's still HOT!!!


----------



## DangerMouse

diznylnd said:


> I was in Chandler 2 weeks ago, I feel you pain about the heat. (it's dry heat which is nice) but it's still HOT!!!



It's not a dry heat anymore! Monsoon is here and the dew point is 55 degrees. It's STICKY. Dreaming of snow on Main Street is keeping me going. . .


----------



## diznylnd

DangerMouse said:


> It's not a dry heat anymore! Monsoon is here and the dew point is 55 degrees. It's STICKY. Dreaming of snow on Main Street is keeping me going. . .



Yikes!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

ya my fionce walked home 101 and he said it felt hiotter then 117day


----------



## TXAng




----------



## diznylnd

TXAng said:


>


How cute! I have never seen that before.


----------



## shkeogh




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## blackjackdelta

It is running about 118-125 avg here right now, hopefully back home next week.

"All our little friends"


----------



## DangerMouse

Continuing with my Christmas in July theme:


----------



## DangerMouse

blackjackdelta said:


> It is running about 118-125 avg here right now



Ok, I'll stop complaining right now! 125??? OUCH! Stay cool over there in Iraq!


----------



## tiggerwannabe




----------



## Tink33

I love looking at the photos on this thread.  I hope you realize how much joy it brings to those awaiting a trip to Disneyland.






Who can guess when this was taken?


----------



## tiggerwannabe

Tink33 said:


> I love looking at the photos on this thread.  I hope you realize how much joy it brings to those awaiting a trip to Disneyland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who can guess when this was taken?



*May 19th?*

I totally agree! I looked at this thread daily all the way up to and even during my trip to California this year~Thank you to all who contribute!


----------



## WickedWench




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## fairycat




----------



## blackjackdelta

DangerMouse said:


> Ok, I'll stop complaining right now! 125??? OUCH! Stay cool over there in Iraq!


 
Thanks, not much longer to go. We do a couple of nights, break for a day, then a couple of days..the heat does not kill us that way.

Jack


----------



## diznylnd

Here is a pic from main street today!


----------



## DangerMouse

diznylnd said:


> Here is a pic from main street today!



Wow, that doesn't look too busy at all. . .


----------



## PNO4TE

diznylnd said:


> Here is a pic from main street today!





DangerMouse said:


> Wow, that doesn't look too busy at all. . .



I was going to say the very same thing.  I hope it stays that way for our upcoming trip!


----------



## julsmom




----------



## tiggerwannabe




----------



## TXAng




----------



## WickedWench




----------



## DangerMouse

One of my dd's favorite Disney moments:


----------



## Alex2kMommy

OMG, DangerMouse, that is soooo sweet!


----------



## Master Mason




----------



## oscarkitty1




----------



## mikayla73

DangerMouse said:


> It's not a dry heat anymore! Monsoon is here and the dew point is 55 degrees. It's STICKY. Dreaming of snow on Main Street is keeping me going. . .



OK we just moved here three weeks ago and if this is the sticky, I'll take it! It is hot, hot, hot, but it's not like the sticky of STL  

My pic for the day


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## WickedWench




----------



## diznylnd




----------



## disneyscootergal

DangerMouse said:


> One of my dd's favorite Disney moments:



So cool that you captured this moment!

Love this pic!!


----------



## Master Mason




----------



## blackjackdelta

Little girl and Goofy.


----------



## DangerMouse

Another magical moment for my dd. This is the fairest Belle in all the land . . . She is just sooooo pretty.


----------



## fairycat




----------



## mystic_path

Danger Mouse those are by far some of the sweetest picture I have ever seen and I am serious. Those were so priceless. If that were my daughter I would have been bawling my eyes out in total happiness. I am so happy you got to experience that with her.


----------



## quiltymom

Does anyone know what this house is from Storybook Land?  I'm pulling a blank on this one.  

I think that it may be associated with the three windmills from the Silly Simphony that it is near, but I can't remember.


----------



## JDBlair

DangerMouse said:


> It's not a dry heat anymore! Monsoon is here and the dew point is 55 degrees. It's STICKY. Dreaming of snow on Main Street is keeping me going. . .



Hi Neighbor!
It is hot but if you have a pool you can jump in, it really takes the edge off!!


----------



## JDBlair

blackjackdelta said:


> It is running about 118-125 avg here right now, hopefully back home next week.
> 
> "All our little friends"



Thank you for your service!!!!


----------



## JDBlair




----------



## disneyfaninaz

quiltymom said:


> Does anyone know what this house is from Storybook Land?  I'm pulling a blank on this one.
> 
> I think that it may be associated with the three windmills from the Silly Simphony that it is near, but I can't remember.




Is it Alice's house?


----------



## disneyfaninaz

JDBlair said:


>



Funny, all my most recent pictures of DL all have holiday decorations in them too!  I wonder why that is?  

Oh well, it did remind me of cooler times.  Especially after waiting at the mall for my DD to return from Girl Scout Camp in 107 degree heat this afternoon.


----------



## Terri.M

disneyfaninaz said:


> Is it Alice's house?



Is it from Wind in the Willows?? The Mr. Toad ride?? I haven't been on the ride for a while but I remember a part in it about Mr. Toad's home.


----------



## fairycat

I want to say that it is Cinderella's house, I am almost postive it is one of the princesses house.


----------



## PryncessChrysty

mmmmm.......corndogs......


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## WickedWench




----------



## DangerMouse

Thanks for all the comments about my pics. Here's another couple in the series. Dd "Sleeping w/ Sleeping Beauty". She asked Aurora if she could sleep with her and Aurora (although taken back) was the perfect princess and said "of course!"

"Asking"





"Sleeping"


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Terri.M said:


> Is it from Wind in the Willows?? The Mr. Toad ride?? I haven't been on the ride for a while but I remember a part in it about Mr. Toad's home.



Toad Hall and Mole's house are much closer to the water.


----------



## disneyfaninaz

fairycat said:


> I want to say that it is Cinderella's house, I am almost postive it is one of the princesses house.



Cinderella's house is the only princess it could be.  Snow White has the cottage, Jasmine's is Agraba, Ariel's is the castle and they don't show Sleeping Beauty's since she has a really big one already at the park!  

I remember Cinderella's house being bigger.  I'm pretty sure it's Alice's.


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## blackjackdelta

JDBlair said:


> Thank you for your service!!!!


 
You are welcome but I work paramilitary for a private security service. Did my military service in Viet Nam, way back when.

Jack


----------



## blackjackdelta

Who?


----------



## Alex2kMommy

DangerMouse said:


> Thanks for all the comments about my pics. Here's another couple in the series. Dd "Sleeping w/ Sleeping Beauty". She asked Aurora if she could sleep with her and Aurora (although taken back) was the perfect princess and said "of course!"


I just love these!


----------



## Lluianae

quiltymom said:


> Does anyone know what this house is from Storybook Land?  I'm pulling a blank on this one.
> 
> I think that it may be associated with the three windmills from the Silly Simphony that it is near, but I can't remember.



It is Cinderella's house, her bedroom is in the tower.


----------



## JDBlair

disneyfaninaz said:


> Funny, all my most recent pictures of DL all have holiday decorations in them too!  I wonder why that is?
> 
> Oh well, it did remind me of cooler times.  Especially after waiting at the mall for my DD to return from Girl Scout Camp in 107 degree heat this afternoon.



We went to DL twice last year.  In March for a week, that was a blast.  For Christmas, my parents purchased my family tickets for the day at DL so we returned because you just have to see DL all decorated for Christmas.  We won't be back to the Land until October 2008 for DD's 5th b-day  We are cruising with Disney in September.  Way excited for that!!  I think looking forward to that gets us through the heat right now!!


----------



## JDBlair

blackjackdelta said:


> You are welcome but I work paramilitary for a private security service. Did my military service in Viet Nam, way back when.
> 
> Jack



Well, you're in the line of fire and you did serve the country so...Thank you!!


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Lluianae said:


> It is Cinderella's house, her bedroom is in the tower.



I believe you are right!  I think I need to pay closer attention to the spiel.  Like I haven't heard it 40 times before!


----------



## PryncessChrysty

Walt Disney with a 'pirate' - from Club 33


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## diznylnd




----------



## DangerMouse

My son has had some magical moments, too. . .


----------



## CADZNYCHC

i need to post a few....


----------



## CADZNYCHC

can you find our photo?


----------



## CADZNYCHC

it's here - (the one in the middle - two gals in red shirts)...i'm on the left - and the photo is just to the right of the sun just below the eye in the red patch...aren't these the greatest collages?


----------



## CADZNYCHC

Dec 21st 2005


----------



## CADZNYCHC

Love the Haunted Mansion with the Nightmare overlay!!!


----------



## CADZNYCHC

Okay - i guess that's more than my fair share for today


----------



## Jennifer03




----------



## Jennifer03




----------



## WickedWench




----------



## JDBlair

DangerMouse said:


> My son has had some magical moments, too. . .



Oh my gosh!!! My DD would die!!!!  She loves Buzz and Woody!!!!


----------



## quiltymom

Lluianae said:


> It is Cinderella's house, her bedroom is in the tower.



Thank you, thank you!  Man, was I way off in my guess!  Maybe next time I should record the speil!


----------



## fairycat




----------



## WickedWench




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## julsmom

Okay, this made me want to cry



fairycat said:


>


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## mikayla73




----------



## CADZNYCHC

NICEEEEEEEE photo Mikayla.....


----------



## mikayla73

Thanks! He was a pretty funny Capt Jack. He even took one lady purse/bag and added it to the pile of loot! It was pretty funny.


----------



## Another^Dimension

It's a big one...


----------



## WickedWench




----------



## DangerMouse

More magical moments for my ds:


----------



## Tink33




----------



## SunDevilDaddy




----------



## CADZNYCHC

mikayla73 said:


> Thanks! He was a pretty funny Capt Jack. He even took one lady purse/bag and added it to the pile of loot! It was pretty funny.



when i "met" him he asked if i was somewhat attached to a solitaire diamond i wear..... since it is/was my late G'mother's he let me keep it!!! Was your line for photos mostly women???  ours was - 1 kid i think


----------



## DangerMouse

One more . . .


----------



## CADZNYCHC

OHHH ~ how sweet is that!!!!


----------



## DangerMouse

CADZNYCHC said:


> OHHH ~ how sweet is that!!!!



Yeah, we're looking forward to using that one as a blackmail photo when he's 12.


----------



## WickedWench




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## WickedWench




----------



## daannzzz




----------



## DangerMouse

daannzzz said:


>



Ooooooh, pretty!


----------



## DangerMouse

A magical moment for dd: Piloting the Mark Twain.


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## Tink33




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## julsmom

Blackjackdelta, that pic brought back so many memories for me! Post more of the show if you have any.


----------



## blackjackdelta

julsmom said:


> Blackjackdelta, that pic brought back so many memories for me! Post more of the show if you have any.


 
I would love to, I have about 40 from that show last August but I really do not want to bore the total group. Thanks!

Jack


----------



## maberlyne

Until I saw this with my very own eyes, I would have never guessed this would happen!!!






And here's a funny story about after. As we were getting off the ride, we saw the characters getting on. So we hauled out to the front of the ride to see them drop. We were standing back far, so we could turn around and see them take the curve by the river after. So we were watching them, and as they take that curve everyone was recovering. We saw Goofy "laugh," cover his mouth and point his finger at one of the kids at the front of the log, like "Haha, you got soaked!"


----------



## diznylnd

OMG that is soo coool! I would have loved Goofy to be in our pic at the end, let alone ride the ride with us! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## blackjackdelta

By special request!

Jack


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## diznylnd




----------



## julsmom

blackjackdelta said:


> By special request!
> 
> Jack


----------



## daannzzz




----------



## DangerMouse




----------



## blackjackdelta

One more time for my friend in Illinois.  Jack


----------



## blackjackdelta

And they have been.


----------



## XTinabell

blackjackdelta said:


> One more time for my friend in Illinois.  Jack



Your pictures turned out great. We took pictures from the show we were at but because flash isn't allowed they were all dark. Whereabouts were you sitting??


----------



## blackjackdelta

I was sitting in the front row, second section up, right hand side. No flash, 1200 ISO. Most pics turned out fairly well. Thanks for the comment. Jack


----------



## julsmom

Jack, you are a doll!!! Thanks!


----------



## blackjackdelta

julsmom said:


> Jack, you are a doll!!! Thanks!


 
Anything you would like to see, I have 4000+ photo's.

Jack


----------



## thmar

DangerMouse said:


>



 Great photo!


----------



## WickedWench




----------



## blackjackdelta

Sun is going down, thought I would post prior to heading out. Everyone have a fantastic day. Jack


----------



## starwood

Nemo subs construction picture


----------



## daannzzz




----------



## blackjackdelta

Ah, romance!


----------



## WickedWench




----------



## PNO4TE

daannzzz said:


>



How lovely!  Where will I see this when I get to DL?


----------



## starwood




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## CADZNYCHC

Thanks for sharing all the photos....makes me realize it's been 8 mos since last DL trip....& 3 mos since WDW....I NEED another trip SOON!!!!!!


----------



## daannzzz

PNO4TE said:


> How lovely!  Where will I see this when I get to DL?



This is the grounds of the Disneyland Hotel. Part of the center courtyard near the waterfalls.


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## daannzzz




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## PNO4TE

daannzzz said:


> This is the grounds of the Disneyland Hotel. Part of the center courtyard near the waterfalls.



Wow!  Last trip we stayed at DLH (1999) and I don't remember this.  How lovely!  Thanks for describing the location.


----------



## WickedWench




----------



## PryncessChrysty

daannzzz said:


>



Where is this one from?


----------



## Another^Dimension

^^ _Jungle Cruise RC Boats_, next to the Lost Bar at the Disneyland Hotel...


----------



## daannzzz

PryncessChrysty said:


> Where is this one from?



This is from the remote control jungle cruise boats at the Disneyland Hotel.


----------



## daannzzz




----------



## diznylnd




----------



## XTinabell

I wonder if they'll ever make this thread into a sticky. I just love looking at the pictures.
Not sure if I already posted this one so I'll post two:





And the girls at the end of the parade.


----------



## WickedWench




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## dreamcometrue

great thread!


----------



## chellebelle

dreamcometrue said:


> great thread!


 

I love this thread!


----------



## deletedpenguin




----------



## daannzzz




----------



## diznylnd

Remy and Emile


----------



## disneyscootergal

chellebelle said:


> I love this thread!



Yeah, it's very cool...and a good way to get excited when you only have 7 DAYS LEFT!!


----------



## thmar

daannzzz said:


>



I love this place!!


----------



## Pirate-Emery

diznylnd said:


> Remy and Emile



AGH! GIANT RATS IN NEW ORLEANS SQUARE!


----------



## AmericanItGirl

I wonder who's going to win out in the end...rats or mice.  The pirates that perform on the stage near the Tom Sawyer raft loading area have a very hilarious cynical spiel about the park (letting giant animals run around the place isn't safe for the kids and it's also very unsanitary).


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## quiltymom




----------



## daannzzz




----------



## blackjackdelta

For those "Pirate" fans

Jack


----------



## WickedWench




----------



## daannzzz




----------



## JDBlair

blackjackdelta said:


> For those "Pirate" fans
> 
> Jack



Thank you!!!!!


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## thmar

Great photos, everyone!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## heatherleigh

Can anyone help me with the code so I can post a picture?  I have some cute ones.


----------



## blackjackdelta

First you have to have an online photo storage site. Right click the pic and click properties, then copy the url of the pic. Click the mountain icon above the reply box, paste the pic url into the small mboa that appears and click OK...the pic should be there.

Jack


----------



## daannzzz




----------



## WickedWench




----------



## mikayla73




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## daannzzz




----------



## willis37862

Another^Dimension said:


>



Very pretty


----------



## WickedWench




----------



## diznylnd




----------



## daannzzz




----------



## Flexan

I was rummaging through my old albums and look what was hiding among them:






If you can read the small print below *IT'* (sic) *A SMALL WORLD*, it says

(Richard M. Sherman and Robert B. Sherman)
1978 Buena Vista Distribution Co., Inc.

What a find, huh?


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## diznylnd

Flexan said:


> I was rummaging through my old albums and look what was hiding among them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can read the small print below *IT'* (sic) *A SMALL WORLD*, it says
> 
> (Richard M. Sherman and Robert B. Sherman)
> 1978 Buena Vista Distribution Co., Inc.
> 
> What a find, huh?



That is a great find!


----------



## Flexan

diznylnd said:


> That is a great find!



Yes, it was neat to unearth such a treasure, but now I can't get the tune out of my head.


----------



## thmar

Flexan said:


> Yes, it was neat to unearth such a treasure, but now I can't get the tune out of my head.



   It definately is a catchy tune!


----------



## Flexan

thmar said:


> It definately is a catchy tune!



Apparently anyone finding a recording of *It's A Small World* will be forever plagued with spontaneous outbursts of the song.

This is reminiscent of Lord Carnarvon's (victim of the so-called Pharaoh's curse) fate after unearthing Tutankhamun's tomb, but with less severe consequences.


----------



## heatherleigh




----------



## PryncessChrysty

A few people in my family have worked for Bank of America (including me!), and all of the ones that have are crazy for Disney - I just had to get a pic of this from the 'First 50 Years' exhibit!


----------



## PNO4TE

I finally have a picture or two to share.  For an East Coaster, and someone who loves WDW, this was a delightful thing to see as I got on the tram on Friday afternoon!


----------



## WickedWench




----------



## daannzzz




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## BraMax




----------



## diznylnd

WickedWench said:


>



I can't wait for the two holidays to collide again this fall.


----------



## quiltymom

Another Storybook shot.  This is of one of the three windmills that is part of one of the Silly Simphonies, so they say on the ride.  I've never seen any of them, but maybe I should.  But I just love the landscaping around it!


----------



## daannzzz




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## blackjackdelta

http://blackjackdelta.smugmug.com/photos/172495308-M.jpg


----------



## daannzzz




----------



## WickedWench




----------



## BraMax

From Mickey's Garden!


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## PNO4TE




----------



## DangerMouse

blackjackdelta said:


>



Ok Blackjack, I'm stumped. Where is this?


----------



## BraMax

That is from Minnie's Garden I believe.  It's her wishing well between her and Mickey's house.


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## eatmypixiedust




----------



## daannzzz




----------



## diznylnd

eatmypixiedust said:


>




Love this pic!


----------



## quiltymom

If you look closely, the mine is in the back left corner of the photo.


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## daannzzz




----------



## PryncessChrysty

Snoop Dogg and his TANK of a bodyguard at DCA last May....


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## daannzzz




----------



## thmar

quiltymom said:


> If you look closely, the mine is in the back left corner of the photo.



Love these photos of the Storybook Land!! Keep them coming!


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## oldcrow

JDBlair said:


> Thank you!!!!!



Attention pirates, please remember there is no flash photography in the caribbean. Thank you.


----------



## starwood

We leave for DL tomorrow!  Hopefully I will be back with lots and lots of new pictures.


----------



## daannzzz




----------



## diznylnd

starwood said:


> We leave for DL tomorrow!  Hopefully I will be back with lots and lots of new pictures.



We are having great weather right now and the forcast is staying nice this week, so hopefully your visit will be filled with magic!


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## blackjackdelta

diznylnd said:


> We are having great weather right now and the forcast is staying nice this week, so hopefully your visit will be filled with magic!


 
I is going to be a big adjustment to go from 100"s+ down to the 80's. A bit cool.

Jack


----------



## blackjackdelta

oldcrow said:


> Attention pirates, please remember there is no flash photography in the caribbean. Thank you.


 
You can get great pics in the caribbean with out a flash with good technigue and being camera creative.

Jack


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## RedFamilyLuvDisney

Picture of my nephew overlooking DL Band...


----------



## fairycat

Since that isn't super exciting I will add this






I apologize for the glare even with my settings the sun wasn't in my favor that day and I was only in the park less then three hours just to get these.


----------



## thmar

I wonder if that's what the suite will look like when it's renovated...Also wonder where the Disney Gallery will be housed????????


----------



## lisadoll93

PryncessChrysty said:


> Snoop Dogg and his TANK of a bodyguard at DCA last May....




I love the fact he is wearing mickey ears, too funny.


----------



## lisadoll93

Sorry, dd hit reply


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## RedFamilyLuvDisney

Flying up high!


----------



## Armadillo4

Here's my last look at the Disney Gallery from a trip this past weekend.


----------



## PNO4TE

and here is my view of the Disney Gallery staircase as we got ready to go up the stairs for our first (and last) experience at the Fantasmic! Dessert Buffet on August 2.


----------



## daannzzz




----------



## deletedpenguin

Armadillo4 said:


> Here's my last look at the Disney Gallery from a trip this past weekend.



This is an excellent shot. What camera/lens did you use for this? Great composition.


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## blackjackdelta

4 days.


----------



## DangerMouse

Here's a gallery contribution from me. . .


----------



## Disney Dreams

The Gallery Close, so sad...  Without the art, what is Disney?

Some favorites from my last day visit:





















It was a sad visit for me... Closing the Gallery -   It's part of the history.


----------



## quiltymom




----------



## Tiggerrn2

I thought we could all use a little "Splash" with our warm weather here lately.


----------



## WickedWench




----------



## PryncessChrysty

"Oh, I feel like a beauuutiful little butterfly"


----------



## Armadillo4

deletedpenguin said:


> This is an excellent shot. What camera/lens did you use for this? Great composition.


deletedpenguin, thanks for the kind words!!! I use a Canon Rebel XTi and took this photo with a Sigma 17-70mm lens.

Here's a photo from Aladdin - A Musical Spectacular during "Friend Like Me". Same camera, but with the Canon 70-300mm lens.


----------



## fairycat




----------



## daannzzz




----------



## blackjackdelta

3 days


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## Tiggerrn2

One from the





And just before Fantasmic


----------



## quiltymom




----------



## daannzzz




----------



## DangerMouse

Daannzz, I just wanted to comment on how gorgeous and artistic all your photos are.  I am really enjoying them!


----------



## blackjackdelta

On the road tomorrow, DLR Sunday afternoon. No more pics until I get back. Any requests let me know.

Jack


----------



## diznylnd

blackjackdelta said:


> On the road tomorrow, DLR Sunday afternoon. No more pics until I get back. Any requests let me know.
> 
> Jack



Have a great trip!


----------



## daannzzz

DangerMouse said:


> Daannzz, I just wanted to comment on how gorgeous and artistic all your photos are.  I am really enjoying them!



Thank you much. I appriciate that. Disney parks presernt so many photo opportunities!


----------



## quiltymom




----------



## diznylnd




----------



## fairycat




----------



## Armadillo4




----------



## JDBlair

blackjackdelta said:


> On the road tomorrow, DLR Sunday afternoon. No more pics until I get back. Any requests let me know.
> 
> Jack



Pirates!!!   Please!!!


----------



## PryncessChrysty

Taken 8/7/07 - They're starting to put up their Halloween decor!! I can't wait until it's all up!!!!


----------



## disneegrl4eva

thmar said:


> Great photo!



*I so wish they had kept her...I really really wanted to see her *


----------



## daannzzz




----------



## quiltymom




----------



## diznylnd

PryncessChrysty said:


> Taken 8/7/07 - They're starting to put up their Halloween decor!! I can't wait until it's all up!!!!




We were there on the 6th! Here is mine...


----------



## PryncessChrysty

diznylnd said:


> We were there on the 6th! Here is mine...



How funny! Just a day apart   We're an hour away, too - out by Murrieta.


----------



## Poohbee

Great Halloween picture's Diznylnd!  Now I really can't wait for our trip next month!


----------



## quiltymom




----------



## daannzzz




----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## WickedWench




----------



## bumbershoot

WickedWench said:


>



Is that from last year, or do they already have the signage up?  editing to continue...or is that the signage as it approaches xmas?  That's cool... (and I'm not a fan of the holiday overlay of the nightmare stuff)

Love that amaranthus hanging down...




Flexan said:


> I was rummaging through my old albums and look what was hiding among them:



I probably have that album somewhere, though perhaps it is at my dad's.  I drove my then-new stepmom nearly insane, listening to it repeatedly...


----------



## Armadillo4

From Innoventions


----------



## tinkerbelt

PryncessChrysty said:


> How funny! Just a day apart   We're an hour away, too - out by Murrieta.



We're in Murrieta!  We should have a meetup day for the locals!


----------



## quiltymom




----------



## daannzzz




----------



## quiltymom

Ooohhh Daannzzz ... nice!


----------



## willis37862

quiltymom said:


>



WOW thats pretty cool.


----------



## WickedWench

bumbershoot said:


> Is that from last year, or do they already have the signage up?  editing to continue...or is that the signage as it approaches xmas?  That's cool... (and I'm not a fan of the holiday overlay of the nightmare stuff)



Actually, it's from October 2005. :>


----------



## daannzzz

Thanks quiltymom.


----------



## quiltymom

I swiped this from my parent's house last summer, with ther permission - of course!  I kept it large so you can see all of the details.

Check out the price tag.


----------



## brocklesnar69

diznylnd said:


>




Where is this?


----------



## diznylnd

brocklesnar69 said:


> Where is this?


This is Eeyores house in the ride line at The Pooh bear ride.


----------



## quiltymom

diznylnd said:


> This is Eeyores house in the ride line at The Pooh bear ride.



I've never seen that!  I'm going to have to look a lot closer next time we're there.


----------



## daannzzz




----------



## diznylnd

This is from the DLR Hotel Gift shop.


----------



## NostalgicDad

Here's a few of my favorites I took at the fireworks show on August 8th.......


----------



## tinkerbelt

Those are great!  I love fireworks shots!  What kind of camera/lens were you using?


----------



## NostalgicDad

tinkerbelt said:


> Those are great!  I love fireworks shots!  What kind of camera/lens were you using?



Thanks!  I would have liked to have been a little more centered on the castle but it's hard to set up in a perfect spot.  I'm using a Nikon D80 and the lens was a Sigma 18-50mm f/2.8 lens.


----------



## diznylnd

NostalgicDad said:


> Here's a few of my favorites I took at the fireworks show on August 8th.......




I love this shot! Great pic


----------



## Poohbee

diznylnd said:


> This is from the DLR Hotel Gift shop.



This pic is too cute!


----------



## MinnieMouseMom

NostalgicDad said:


> Here's a few of my favorites I took at the fireworks show on August 8th.......



Beautiful pics!


----------



## Armadillo4

NostalgicDad said:


> Here's a few of my favorites I took at the fireworks show on August 8th.......


NostalgicDad, those are BEAUTIFUL photos! Thanks for sharing them. I haven't seen fireworks captured quite like that before. 

In anticipation of HSM2 and new HSM2 show at DCA, here's a picture of the old Pep Rally.


----------



## Robert TG

A great thread. Thanks for posting these wonderful pictures.


----------



## LuisT

Armadillo4 said:


> NostalgicDad, those are BEAUTIFUL photos! Thanks for sharing them. I haven't seen fireworks captured quite like that before.
> 
> In anticipation of HSM2 and new HSM2 show at DCA, here's a picture of the old Pep Rally.




Very nice pictures. And this is a great picture especially with the beautiful backround of the rides.

- Luis


----------



## WickedWench




----------



## quiltymom

Sorry for the sun glare - I was in a hurry to take the photo and then catch up with my family who was walking away FAST!  (Gotta get on those rides...)


----------



## daannzzz




----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

NostalgicDad said:


> Here's a few of my favorites I took at the fireworks show on August 8th.......



NostalgicDad, those are better shots than professional photos I've seen. They're beautiful!  Are you a pro? Do you recall what mode you were in when shooting? Were you using a tripod?  I want to take beautiful pictures like that!


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## JDBlair

NostalgicDad - I hope it's okay if I can set one of the fireworks pics as my Desktop background.  They're very amazing pics! I love them!!


----------



## mystic_path

I agree, those pics are beautiful!


----------



## NostalgicDad

Thanks for all the nice comments.  DisneySuiteFreak, I don't make my living taking pictures although I do have a side venture I'm trying to build up.  I did use a tripod and my technique involves using the bulb setting and closing the shutter typically at no longer than 7 seconds and an aperture of around f/11.  The 1st pic is 3.8 seconds at f/11 and ISO 100.  The other 2 are 6.7 seconds.  The key is timing it right since they can get really bright and overexpose.  Just take a lot and you're sure to come away with some keepers.  I have a site with lots more so feel free to PM me if you want.


----------



## WickedWench

Napa Rose.. came out dark, but I didn't want to use my flash.


----------



## daannzzz




----------



## quiltymom

I just loved these photomosaics!


----------



## Another^Dimension

quiltymom said:
			
		

> I just loved these photomosaics!


   
Another wonderful little part DL's awesome 50th, I will never forget!!


----------



## argusp2

Walked past this a dozen times and i finally noticed it. Only because the lights were on a little brighter.


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## quiltymom




----------



## bumbershoot

NostalgicDad said:


> Thanks!  I would have liked to have been a little more centered on the castle but it's hard to set up in a perfect spot.  I'm using a Nikon D80 and the lens was a Sigma 18-50mm f/2.8 lens.



Are the colors in those pictures, especially the middle one, true to what your eye saw?  If so, that's incredible!!!  I've never seen the fireworks, we go mid-week in off-season, and I've never really missed them, but if those are really what they look like...well I don't know if we can add a Friday and maybe even Saturday stay to our trip this time, but I might consider it in the future!


----------



## PryncessChrysty

bumbershoot said:


> Are the colors in those pictures, especially the middle one, true to what your eye saw?  If so, that's incredible!!!  I've never seen the fireworks, we go mid-week in off-season, and I've never really missed them, but if those are really what they look like...well I don't know if we can add a Friday and maybe even Saturday stay to our trip this time, but I might consider it in the future!



The fireworks show at DL (Remember...Dreams Come True), are well worth seeing!  Especially if you're a fan of DL.  Definitely try to plan it in to your trip if at all possible.  If you are able to make it work, get a seat in the HUB and get there early (like right after the 2nd parade).  You won't regret it, it's incredible.


----------



## NostalgicDad

bumbershoot said:


> Are the colors in those pictures, especially the middle one, true to what your eye saw?  If so, that's incredible!!!  I've never seen the fireworks, we go mid-week in off-season, and I've never really missed them, but if those are really what they look like...well I don't know if we can add a Friday and maybe even Saturday stay to our trip this time, but I might consider it in the future!



Yep, the colors are representable of what you actually see.  As PryncessChrysty said, they are well worth seeing.  I've enjoyed them each time I've seen them.  Here's another one I liked..........


----------



## mikayla73

NostalgicDad - those pics are great!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bumbershoot

WOW.  NostalgicDad, your pictures have actually influenced our travel plans...we now have the option of one or two more nights at Disneyland so we can see the fireworks.


----------



## starwood

I'm back with lots of pictures.  I'll start with Finding Nemo Subs.


----------



## thmar

starwood said:


> I'm back with lots of pictures.  I'll start with Finding Nemo Subs.



Wonderful photo!


----------



## PryncessChrysty

NostalgicDad said:


>



Another beautiful shot!  But I think my favorite part of it has to be the one lone flame still burning on the left....


----------



## Armadillo4

In recognition of the ratings smash that is HSM2, here is a photo from the new HSM2: School's Out! show at DCA.


----------



## Poohbee

Armadillo4 said:


> In recognition of the ratings smash that is HSM2, here is a photo from the new HSM2: School's Out! show at DCA.



Thanks for sharing my niece will be going crazy over this new show!


----------



## daannzzz




----------



## Danauk

Where was this taken? As a UK diser I never knew the Union Jack flew in Disneyland!!


----------



## Janomi

The picture is of the old Swiss Family Robinson Treehouse, which is now the Tarzan Treehouse.


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## mikayla73

Sorry it's a little blurry


----------



## KirklandTutu




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## diznylnd

KirklandTutu said:


>




Great pic!


----------



## daannzzz




----------



## deletedpenguin

Just got back yesterday... Here's today's submission.


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

One of my favorites rides:


----------



## quiltymom




----------



## Jennifer03

deletedpenguin said:


> Just got back yesterday... Here's today's submission.



That picture is so cute!


----------



## starwood




----------



## road2disney

love this thread!


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## blackjackdelta

I'm baaaack....


----------



## WickedWench




----------



## tinkerbelt

deletedpenguin said:


> Just got back yesterday... Here's today's submission.



I'm glad you are back!  I always look forward to seeing your pictures!


----------



## mikayla73




----------



## diznylnd

Waterfalls at Disneyland Resort Hotel.


----------



## Armadillo4

diznylnd said:


> Waterfalls at Disneyland Resort Hotel.


Oooh, I love the waterfalls at the Hotel! Thanks for sharing that!

Here's a photo from the boiler room inside Tower of Terror taken just this past weekend.


----------



## KirklandTutu




----------



## starwood




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## daannzzz




----------



## diznylnd




----------



## kelmac284




----------



## deletedpenguin

Jennifer03 said:


> That picture is so cute!






tinkerbelt said:


> I'm glad you are back!  I always look forward to seeing your pictures!



Thank you both. Here's todays...


----------



## kelmac284

I had to do one more.  I caught my girls with their arms around eachother.  They do this all the time.  I know it won't last so I thought I better capture it while they are still young.    They were SOOO excited waiting to go on one of their favs Mullholland Madness.


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## quiltymom

KirklandTutu said:


>



I love this in a spooky, eerie type of way.   (got that?)


----------



## thmar

kelmac284 said:


> I had to do one more.  I caught my girls with their arms around eachother.  They do this all the time.  I know it won't last so I thought I better capture it while they are still young.    They were SOOO excited waiting to go on one of their favs Mullholland Madness.



This is too cute!!


----------



## drag n' fly

This is Dh deciding I dont need a rain slicker for this ride. I don't think I have ever seen him laugh so hard or get so wet! That is him in the blue short sleeved golf shirt.


----------



## KirklandTutu

quiltymom said:


> I love this in a spooky, eerie type of way.   (got that?)



It was a pure accident photo.

I love it because it looks like it feels to ride it at night...pure bliss.  When I look at it I can almost feel the wind  and it makes me smile.


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## starwood




----------



## WickedWench




----------



## damo




----------



## daannzzz




----------



## diznylnd




----------



## Armadillo4

deletedpenguin, I love the nighttime shot of the sub going through the waterfall. Very pretty!
damo, your Space Mountain photo from the monorail station looks very cool too! Especially with the palm trees lit up like that.

Here's a picture from the Aladdin show at DCA.


----------



## quiltymom

Entering Storybook Land from Monstro's blown-off tail!


----------



## kelmac284

thmar said:


> This is too cute!!



Thanks, they have the occasional fight but they are really close and I sure hope they stay that way. I love it when they do stuff like this and I figured I better catch these shots while I still can.  

Oh and they LOOOVED riding on MM.  We had to go on it like 4 times in a row!


----------



## thmar

kelmac284 said:


> Thanks, they have the occasional fight but they are really close and I sure hope they stay that way. I love it when they do stuff like this and I figured I better catch these shots while I still can.
> 
> Oh and they LOOOVED riding on MM.  We had to go on it like 4 times in a row!



I know what you mean...my daughters (now 27 and 28) were either the best of buds or the worst of enemies (however they always made up very fast)Now as then they consider each other their best friend, but occasionally get upset with each other.


----------



## kelmac284

thmar said:


> I know what you mean...my daughters (now 27 and 28) were either the best of buds or the worst of enemies (however they always made up very fast)Now as then they consider each other their best friend, but occasionally get upset with each other.




That's good to know I really hope my girls stay that close.  I am an only child as is my mother so I could only wish for a sister.  I envy people with siblings.  My girls are 16 months apart and have always been close.  It is so cute to watch them look out for eachother.  Esp the older one.  She is always looking out for the little one even though the little one can be a devil to her older sister half the time LOL.

Another magical Disney moment to remember!


----------



## KnJ




----------



## JadeDarkstar

I just relized i have never been on the steam boat thing..were gona add it to our trip. Ty for the photos.


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## mikayla73




----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## starwood




----------



## WickedWench

I may have posted this before.. sorry if it's a duplicate. 

My dad's name is AL, so I had him pose between the A & L in CALIFORNIA.


----------



## NostalgicDad

One of my favorite rides and a cool place to be.......day or night.


----------



## deletedpenguin

Another contribution...


----------



## diznylnd

deletedpenguin said:


> Another contribution...



MMMMMM Candy Corn! Great picture.


----------



## quiltymom

NostalgicDad said:


>



Great shot!!!


----------



## quiltymom

Okay - I'm getting down to the dregs of my photos here.  I've gotta start scanning in my pre-digital stuff now.  Like that will happen anytime soon...


----------



## daannzzz




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## Perdie

It's been awhile since I've posted since we moved to London from AZ last summer-here is a pic of my last trip to Disneyland-it will be another 2 years before I can go again : ( I love this thread and these pictures-keeps me going until 2009! (That and trips to Disneyland Paris!)

In line at Haunted Mansion


----------



## Master Mason




----------



## LukenDC

blackjackdelta said:


>



Reminds me of the Castle at Disneyland Paris.


----------



## damo




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## diznylnd

damo said:


>



ok we went to the premiere at DTD but when was this??? My dd would have loved to have seen that.


----------



## damo

diznylnd said:


> ok we went to the premiere at DTD but when was this??? My dd would have loved to have seen that.



That was on Tuesday at 11:30 at Disneyland.  The cavalcade was supposed to start at 11 but I guess their interviews, etc. got them delayed.  Main street was packed!!!


----------



## TheBacklot




----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## WickedWench




----------



## starwood




----------



## deletedpenguin

Another...


----------



## diznylnd

starwood said:


>





deletedpenguin said:


> Another...



Great pics!!!


----------



## daannzzz




----------



## quiltymom




----------



## Master Mason




----------



## damo




----------



## starwood




----------



## Master Mason




----------



## daannzzz




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## Robert TG

Who's the leader of the Band?


----------



## WickedWench




----------



## quiltymom

It's a little dark, but still it was an awsome statue!


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## Master Mason

NostalgicDad said:


>




Very nice


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Robert TG

NostalgicDad said:


>



This Photo is Magic! Beautiful.


----------



## Robert TG




----------



## cutedisneygirly

I know it has been over a year since I have visited DL, but has the resort sign always been blue, or is that something for they Year of a Million Dreams?  
 
For some reason, I think there was red in it before!


----------



## Robert TG

cutedisneygirly said:


> I know it has been over a year since I have visited DL, but has the resort sign always been blue, or is that something for they Year of a Million Dreams?
> 
> For some reason, I think there was red in it before!



It changed while I was there, Here is a photo at the start of the week.

Orange County,


----------



## tinkerbelt

Beautiful photos, NostalgicDad!!  Got any more to share?


----------



## cutedisneygirly

OK, so I am not going crazy!!!  Even though it was not red (it was actually orange), at least it was not blue before!  I think it looks nice now!


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## Armadillo4

I agree with everyone else. NostalgicDad, that was an incredible photo of King Triton's fountain. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## starwood




----------



## diznylnd




----------



## daannzzz




----------



## Master Mason




----------



## NostalgicDad

I appreciate all the nice comments.  Hopefully the shots I took at night help convey the different atmosphere in the park.  This one is showing the movement of the teacups while freezing the kids' cheerful faces.  Sorry for the larger size but it was needed to show better detail.  Weird but neat.......


----------



## JDBlair

That is so cool!  Amazing!!!  

All of these pics at Disneyland are awesome!!!  There's rumor my cousin and I may be able to go in October - our fingers are really crossed hard and tight.  We are partners in crime at Disneyland.  Almost feel like they should put up a warning when we get there for the other guests because we get so excited!!!  We have a tradition of linking arms and skipping down Main St until we reach the end and can vere towards Pirates!!!     Kids in lines at Fantasyland have asked us what we're doing there when we don't have kids with us!   



NostalgicDad said:


> I appreciate all the nice comments.  Hopefully the shots I took at night help convey the different atmosphere in the park.  This one is showing the movement of the teacups while freezing the kids' cheerful faces.  Sorry for the larger size but it was needed to show better detail.  Weird but neat.......


----------



## Lynzer Torte

Page 93: argusp2.  What did you notice?  I'm not seeing anything!


----------



## disney-super-mom




----------



## PNWmom

Lynzer Torte said:


> Page 93: argusp2.  What did you notice?  I'm not seeing anything!



I'm not argusp2 but I believe you are supposed to see the hidden Mickey on the wall.


----------



## PryncessChrysty

starwood said:


>



OH MY GOSH, that looks SO good - I just want to jump in it right this second!! (Even though it's only about a foot deep!!)


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## eeyoresnr

subscribing.... I know this is gonna make me homesick


----------



## Robert TG

At Disneys Halloween time. It's good to see a Zorro and the candy corn dress at the party. Buzz lightyear sure has shrunk.


----------



## Armadillo4

From the watering can sculpture in DCA:


----------



## starwood




----------



## Robert TG

Part of the Magic of the Disneyland Railroad


----------



## daannzzz




----------



## diznylnd




----------



## quiltymom




----------



## thmar

Robert TG said:


> At Disneys Halloween time. It's good to see a Zorro and the candy corn dress at the party. Buzz lightyear sure has shrunk.



So Cute!!  I just love this thread...great pictures everyone!


----------



## Master Mason




----------



## disney-super-mom




----------



## deletedpenguin

Master Mason, well done! Great use of color.


Here's my shot for today.


----------



## Master Mason

deletedpenguin said:


> Master Mason, well done! Great use of color.



thanks, here is an updated version


----------



## NostalgicDad

Master Mason said:


>



Very cool.......


----------



## Master Mason

NostalgicDad said:


> Very cool.......



thanks Nostolgic Dad,  Have you checked out the Photography Board section of the Dis?  I think you would fit right in and enjoy yourself there.

You have some amazing photos.


----------



## astrostan

Robert TG said:


> Part of the Magic of the Disneyland Railroad



Where is this?


----------



## Master Mason

astrostan said:


> Where is this?



Ride the train from tomorrow land to main street


----------



## NostalgicDad

Master Mason said:


> thanks Nostolgic Dad,  Have you checked out the Photography Board section of the Dis?  I think you would fit right in and enjoy yourself there.
> 
> You have some amazing photos.



Thanks for the compliment and, yes, I've noticed that section.  I guess I need to find some time to squeeze in another forum.  It does look fun over there!


----------



## Robert TG

This always looks to me like something out of Tomorrowland.
It's a bit different than the buses at WDW.


----------



## KnJ




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## starwood




----------



## daannzzz




----------



## quiltymom

That's my mom in the corner - I snuck her in the shot!


----------



## WickedWench




----------



## deletedpenguin

For today.


----------



## Master Mason




----------



## diznylnd

Here is one from last night, full moon by the Tower of Terror.


----------



## thmar

diznylnd said:


> Here is one from last night, full moon by the Tower of Terror.


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## JDBlair

KnJ said:


>



Cool!!!


----------



## JDBlair

deletedpenguin said:


> For today.



Beautiful!!!  I love it!!!  The colors are so pretty!!


----------



## Robert TG

The whole area is Beautiful at Night


----------



## Robert TG

Who is on stage with Mickey???






Is that Baloo?

Go on. Have a closer Look.






The Stage actually sinks into the ground and disappears.






A fantastic show.


----------



## starwood




----------



## Master Mason




----------



## daannzzz




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## WickedWench




----------



## XTinabell

daannzzz said:


>



lovely picture, it makes a nice desktop background lol.


----------



## Poohbee

diznylnd said:


> Here is one from last night, full moon by the Tower of Terror.



Great picture!


----------



## PirateFish989




----------



## Pinkstarblm




----------



## Another^Dimension

^^^ Have fun!!


----------



## Pinkstarblm

Another^Dimension said:


> ^^^ Have fun!!



Thanks! I can't even wait!!


----------



## starwood




----------



## daannzzz

XTinabell said:


> lovely picture, it makes a nice desktop background lol.



Thank you.


----------



## daannzzz




----------



## Robert TG

They say it is only water that is sprayed out of that trunk... 'but IT'SNOT'


----------



## Master Mason




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## Pinkstarblm




----------



## WickedWench




----------



## IASWAM




----------



## quiltymom




----------



## diznylnd




----------



## GailT

diznylnd said:


>



where was this picture taken, I was only in DL once and going back, I would love to get this picture blow it up frame it and hand it in the family room?


----------



## diznylnd

It was taken at the first big shop in the entrance of DCA.


----------



## GailT

diznylnd said:


> It was taken at the first big shop in the entrance of DCA.



Thanks, I don't remeber seeing that, I'll make sure I seeit this time.


----------



## tinkerbelt

NostalgicDad said:


>



Lovely!!  I feel like I should just create a macro that auto-responds every time you post a picture, because I love them all so much!


----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## KnJ




----------



## mikayla73

ahhhh .. early morning in DL ....


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## starwood




----------



## NostalgicDad

tinkerbelt said:


> Lovely!!  I feel like I should just create a macro that auto-responds every time you post a picture, because I love them all so much!



On that particular shot of the Matterhorn, you might notice the reddish glow on the front and left sides of it.  That was due to the F! show lighting effects that briefly reflected off of it.  It was a 3 second exposure and it was luck that the flash of red light happened during the capture.

Thank you for the nice comments!


----------



## GailT

starwood said:


>



is the matterhorn in DL or DW I think it is in the latter, I have to get more familiarized with DL


----------



## deletedpenguin

For today:


----------



## deletedpenguin

GailT said:


> is the matterhorn in DL or DW I think it is in the latter, I have to get more familiarized with DL



The Matterhorn is in Disneyland.


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## GailT

deletedpenguin said:


> The Matterhorn is in Disneyland.



oh my goodness, I guess the excitment from being there at christmas times and the crowds I just didn't see it, where is it? TIA


----------



## Master Mason

the materhorn is to the right of and slightly behind the castle, it is the boarder between fantasyland and tomorrow land


----------



## daannzzz




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## IASWAM




----------



## crasher11




----------



## PirateFish989




----------



## Master Mason

crasher11 said:


>




Where is this???  thinking between the materhorn and IASM


----------



## Jennifer03

Master Mason said:


> Where is this???  thinking between the materhorn and IASM



It's near the Disneyland Hotel. They are little remote control boats.


----------



## WickedWench




----------



## Robert TG

Another^Dimension said:


>



This Photo is out of this World! What a Fantastic shot. Has a distant misty eerie feeling to it.


----------



## Robert TG

These were over the entrance gates before Halloween 2006


----------



## Another^Dimension

Robert TG said:
			
		

> This Photo is out of this World! What a Fantastic shot. Has a distant misty eerie feeling to it.


 Thanks!  
Truth be known... it was sort of an accident.  But I do like how it turned out...


----------



## daannzzz




----------



## starwood




----------



## diznylnd




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## eeyoresnr

blackjackdelta said:


>



I don't usually quote pictures...but.... OMG I love this pic... I copied it to my computer.... thanks for the great pic what store was this in?


----------



## WickedWench




----------



## blackjackdelta

eeyoresnr said:


> I don't usually quote pictures...but.... OMG I love this pic... I copied it to my computer.... thanks for the great pic what store was this in?


 
This is one of the displays at the World of Disney store about 3 weeks ago.

Jack


----------



## Robert TG

PirateFish989 said:


>



Does She look like "the fairest of them all" except for Snow White?
She looks mighty mean! Sends a shutter down my spine. I love the photo of her!


----------



## Robert TG

Minnie in Toontown


----------



## starwood




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## PirateFish989

Robert TG said:


> Does She look like "the fairest of them all" except for Snow White?
> She looks mighty mean! Sends a shutter down my spine. I love the photo of her!



Isn't she wicked?   I've never seen her before our last trip.  We were on out way out of the park on our last day and there she was.


----------



## Robert TG

This gentleman has been playing in Disneyland for years. I believe I saw a photo somewhere about 30 years ago with Him and two or three other players.

Super Cool


----------



## Another^Dimension

^^^The Royal St. Bachelors. Wonderful gentlemen, wonderful musicians!!


----------



## starwood




----------



## diznylnd




----------



## daannzzz




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## Armadillo4

Trying to figure out if Push the Talking Trashcan is really alive...


----------



## Robert TG

Having fun at Disneyland. Gee whiz, I want to go inside...






Will someone Please buy me a ticket? Thanks!


----------



## starwood




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## daannzzz




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## NostalgicDad

blackjackdelta said:


>




blackjackdelta.......here's a couple of torches to go with your picture.........


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## blackjackdelta

NostalgicDad said:


> blackjackdelta.......here's a couple of torches to go with your picture.........


 

Thanks, I needed those.

Jack


----------



## WickedWench




----------



## Robert TG

Captain Jack has met his match.


----------



## starwood




----------



## daannzzz




----------



## blackjackdelta

Moe, Larry and Curley Joe.


----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## RedFamilyLuvDisney

High School Musical 3...      My kids, Nieces and Nephews!


----------



## RedFamilyLuvDisney




----------



## diznylnd

RedFamilyLuvDisney said:


> High School Musical 3...      My kids, Nieces and Nephews!



Great pix!


----------



## Robert TG

RedFamilyLuvDisney said:


> High School Musical 3...      My kids, Nieces and Nephews!



Wow! That looks like FUN! They are ready for the Park... I guessed they haven't been in yet as they still have that much energy.


----------



## Robert TG

This Statue is one of three origional Indians statues. This one was on display in the Disney Gallery. There is also one in Main Street and I think the other is in Frontierland. 
Since the Disney Gallery is closed, I wonder where His new home will be?


----------



## RedFamilyLuvDisney

Robert TG said:


> Wow! That looks like FUN! They are ready for the Park... I guessed they haven't been in yet as they still have that much energy.



Actually this was after... LOL...we were @ Cal Adventures 1/2 a day and couple of hours @ Disneyland.  We drove from N. California.  No sleep... Yes they still had so much energy when we check in to the hotel they still went swimming.


----------



## gnbuggy

Robert TG said:


> This Statue is one of three origional Indians statues. This one was on display in the Disney Gallery. There is also one in Main Street and I think the other is in Frontierland.
> Since the Disney Gallery is closed, I wonder where His new home will be?



 




This wasnt today, but the Gallery pic reminded me of it.


----------



## LittleWoodenHead

Main Street on a _sizzling_ Labor Day afternoon.








I wanted to dive right in there!








An unexpected treat: a ride inside the Lilly Belle!







More later...


----------



## starwood




----------



## daannzzz




----------



## Poohbee

diznylnd said:


>




Cool pic!


----------



## IASWAM




----------



## WickedWench




----------



## starwood

The roof of the haunted mansion.


----------



## WickedWench




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## Robert TG




----------



## RedFamilyLuvDisney

My POTD...


----------



## RedFamilyLuvDisney

Here's my other POTD...


----------



## IASWAM

I couldn't resist taking this picture. My DD was totaly engrossed with her carmel apple.


----------



## RedFamilyLuvDisney

IASWAM said:


> I couldn't resist taking this picture. My DD was totaly engrossed with her carmel apple.



Great Pix!   :


----------



## blackjackdelta

NostalgicDad said:


>


 

I really like your fireworks pics. You have more patients than I have. Can not stand the hub-bub.

Jack


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## NostalgicDad

blackjackdelta said:


> I really like your fireworks pics. You have more patients than I have. Can not stand the hub-bub.
> 
> Jack



Thanks a bunch.  Actually, I keep my family flanked around me to create a pocket of resistance!

-Danny


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## thmar

Another^Dimension said:


>



Love the picture with the Matterhorn in the background.


----------



## quiltymom

This photo was taken in the Smithsonian's American History Museum last year just before it closed down for renovations.  Tomorrow I'll post the teacup that was on display.


----------



## Robert TG

I do hope they keep the display of "The First 50 Magical Years" in the Opera House. Does anyone know if they will ever release the short Film? I'd love a copy. It brought tears to my eyes.






From the display


----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## starwood




----------



## diznylnd




----------



## thmar

eeyoresnr said:


>




Love the Electrical Parade!!


----------



## KimAshton




----------



## quiltymom




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Robert TG

KimAshton said:


>



Very nice photo. Wish I were there.


Here is my Picture of the Day


----------



## starwood




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## diznylnd




----------



## quiltymom




----------



## downunder

subscribing


----------



## starwood




----------



## Scoobmuzic

I am so glad I found this thread...  My DH and I went to DLand last April and I lots of pics to share.

Here is one of my Favs, I love that they actulay climb the Matterhorn


----------



## Robert TG




----------



## quiltymom




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## Robert TG

blackjackdelta said:


>



What a cool Picture!


----------



## Robert TG

Here is a photo of a picture that is part of the display at the 'First 50 Magicial Years' display in the Opera House.






Disneyland is on the Spacemans Chest. I don't know why a spacegirl needs to where a cape but it looks like the FUTURE to me, even after all these years.


----------



## Robert TG

Here is an area view of the Rocket


----------



## blackjackdelta

Robert TG said:


> What a cool Picture!


 
Thanks,there are many cool pics here.

Jack


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## starwood




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## eeyoresnr

NostalgicDad said:


>



awesome I can't wait til will go back to California


----------



## NostalgicDad

eeyoresnr said:


> awesome I can't wait til will go back to California




Thanks!  We were just there a little over a month ago and I can't wait either.


----------



## Robert TG




----------



## starwood




----------



## deletedpenguin




----------



## quiltymom




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## Scoobmuzic




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## Robert TG

You could easily miss it





Minnie and Goofy watch





It's a BIG mountain, will Mickey make it?





The One and Only Mickey Mouse


----------



## starwood




----------



## diznylnd

deletedpenguin said:


>




Beautiful Pic! I love the colors.


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## quiltymom

NostalgicDad said:


>



I love the guy in the back!  "WAAAAAHOOOOOO!"     Anyone you know?

Here's mine - yet another one of Mickey & Walt, but I love it!


----------



## NostalgicDad

quiltymom said:


> I love the guy in the back!  "WAAAAAHOOOOOO!"     Anyone you know?



Nope, don't know that guy but it cracked me up when I saw his expression.  Mine are the 4 in the first 2 rows.  My youngest wasn't too happy to start with but was smiling at the end.


----------



## Robert TG

Keeping with the theme.


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## starwood




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## WickedWench




----------



## Alex2kMommy

NostalgicDad said:


>


Oooooo, very cool!


----------



## IASWAM

The force is strong in this one...


----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## starwood




----------



## Robert TG




----------



## starwood




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## R.S.Winters




----------



## Robert TG

R.S.Winters said:


>



What a great photo!


----------



## R.S.Winters

Thanks! lol it's a scanned image from my 2002 trip 

D.


----------



## Robert TG

I'm trying to post only ONE picture a day, LOL ...But can't help myself.
Here is one picture from the ride...





And one picture from the restaurant...





And one picture from Tokyo Disneyland !!!


----------



## DizneyMommy

How often do you get Minnie all to yourself? It's a 2 year old's dream come true!​


----------



## thmar

Robert TG said:


> I'm trying to post only ONE picture a day, LOL ...But can't help myself.
> Here is one picture from the ride...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one picture from the restaurant...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one picture from Tokyo Disneyland !!!



I love these...great job!!


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## starwood




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## Robert TG

Thanks for your kind comments, thmar

Here are a few more Pinocchio photo's

The sign to Geppetto's workshop.





The window display with the moving Pinocchio puppet






And "The Real BOY" and his friend. (taken at Tokyo DisneySea)





Pinocchio Rules!


----------



## quiltymom




----------



## starwood




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## road2disney




----------



## R.S.Winters




----------



## road2disney




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## Tink33




----------



## Robert TG

I keep finding more photo's of Pinocchio.

Pinocchio On Parade

In Disneyland





In Tokyo Disneyland





In Walt Disney Studio Paris


----------



## starwood




----------



## WickedWench




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## MUDisneyCouple

Loving these pics - making me really excited for our 1st trip!!!


----------



## XTinabell

NostalgicDad said:


>



This is too cute. You should send this photo to Ellen's show, she seems to get a kick out of stuff like this.


----------



## jbrady100

blackjackdelta said:


>



I was just wondering if anyone could tell me where the peter pan and Capt. Hook picture is from at Disneyland. Thanks


----------



## Warlock128

It's From the show Fantasmic! which i believe, is showed twice during the weekends.


----------



## jbrady100

Thank you!!


----------



## bumbershoot

This struck me as amusing, for some reason.


----------



## Robert TG

So this is where Candy Corn is grown.



bumbershoot said:


> This struck me as amusing, for some reason.



Here's Minnie, She's a fan of Candy Corn also.


----------



## Robert TG

blackjackdelta said:


>



That is a very good shot and a hard one to get, Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## starwood




----------



## WickedWench




----------



## Robert TG

starwood said:


>



Nice Photo, Came out alot better than the one I tried to get of this part of the waiting area. There are a lot of interesting things in the waiting area for this ride but I didn't have much success in the photograhs I took. Here is the only good one I managed to get at the time.


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## JDBlair

NostalgicDad said:


>



Home Sweet Home!!!


----------



## Robert TG

Last October
The A in cAlifornia


----------



## starwood




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## WickedWench




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## R.S.Winters




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## cinderella_mom




----------



## Robert TG




----------



## gnbuggy

Robert TG said:


>



So cool!!


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## starwood




----------



## LittleWoodenHead

It's rare to see one of the famed Disneyland cats.  (Took this pic right before the gates opened.)


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Robert TG said:


>



Can you purchase these?  They are so cool!


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## PryncessChrysty

blackjackdelta said:


>



So Cute! I never noticed the banister was in the shape of Goofy's hat!


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## Robert TG




----------



## Robert TG

disneyfaninaz said:


> Can you purchase these?  They are so cool!



I didn't see any being sold. Kind of hard to carry around in the park, I guess.


----------



## starwood




----------



## LittleWoodenHead




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## Bsbllmom

This was taken yesterday while we were waiting in the wheelchair line for Space Mountain.




Free image hosting by http://www.holdthatpic.com/


----------



## WickedWench




----------



## diznylnd




----------



## PryncessChrysty

diznylnd said:


>



We took this EXACT same picture while we were there today!  Great minds think alike! 

We took over 310 photos today alone! I can't wait to download them so I have some new stuff to post here!


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Robert TG

PryncessChrysty said:


> We took this EXACT same picture while we were there today!  Great minds think alike!
> 
> We took over 310 photos today alone! I can't wait to download them so I have some new stuff to post here!



Please Share the photo's, all of mine are from last year.


----------



## starwood




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## diznylnd




----------



## diznylnd

PryncessChrysty said:


> We took this EXACT same picture while we were there today!  Great minds think alike!
> 
> We took over 310 photos today alone! I can't wait to download them so I have some new stuff to post here!



LOL I think I took 300-400 also and I never switched lenses to get all the pumpkins in the windows like I wanted. Oh well just another reason to go back.  
Kirsty


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## shoppingmom

The pictures are great, I can't wait for our Fall08 trip!


----------



## Robert TG

Pinocchio at the Hub in Disneyland





Pinocchio in Fantasyland Tokyo Disneyland





Entrance to the Ride in Disneyland Paris


----------



## starwood

Muppetvision 3D


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## famograham

We took about six hundred pictures this week.....and I don't think I have enough posts under my belt to be able to post them!!!! 

Linda


----------



## WickedWench

You should be able to post them, you only need 10 posts I believe.


----------



## PryncessChrysty

diznylnd said:


>



OK, so maybe they're not quite EXACTLY the same - but I do have 2 that are very similar!


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## starwood




----------



## Robert TG




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## CADZNYCHC

great photos...looking forward to my trip down next Friday...only 9 more days...9 more days...9 more days....


----------



## diznylnd

PryncessChrysty said:


> OK, so maybe they're not quite EXACTLY the same - but I do have 2 that are very similar!



Very nice shots!


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Great shots!!  I go in 12 days, I can't wait to see the Fall and Halloween decorations in person.


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## WickedWench




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Robert TG

A Disney glimpse of the Grand Canyon. I love the train ride between Tomorrowland and Main Street USA


----------



## starwood




----------



## WickedWench




----------



## diznylnd




----------



## PryncessChrysty

I'm posting two today because I didn't have a chance to post yesterday....


----------



## willis37862

blackjackdelta said:


>



Thats great  



NostalgicDad said:


>



What a trio  


I love everyone's photos. The pictures make me wish DL was closer...hopefully one day.


----------



## Poohbee

diznylnd said:


>



What a great picture!


----------



## starwood




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## NostalgicDad

Fireworks Friday....


----------



## Robert TG

Fireworks Friday, what a good idea.


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## PryncessChrysty

Happy Friday!


----------



## wdwnut4life

PryncessChrysty said:


> Happy Friday! Happy Friday 2 u & everyone!


 cool Ears!


----------



## LukenDC




----------



## Robert TG

LukenDC said:


>



Very Cool Picture....  Something about this looks different to me, is this Paris or Anaheim?


----------



## bumbershoot

NostalgicDad said:


>



Were you just there last week?  If so, that was on Sunday, yes?

If so, we were in the same area as you at almost the same time.    We saw them separately, not together, but they were in close proximity, and rushing (as though late for an arms-linked moment, LOL).

***********
The light was AMAZING as I waited for DH.  I took two shots with flash and two without, and they were totally the same, which has never happened to me before.


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## starwood




----------



## LukenDC

Robert TG said:


> Very Cool Picture....  Something about this looks different to me, is this Paris or Anaheim?



It's Anaheim.


----------



## WickedWench




----------



## Robert TG




----------



## diznylnd




----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## NostalgicDad

bumbershoot said:


> Were you just there last week?  If so, that was on Sunday, yes?
> 
> If so, we were in the same area as you at almost the same time.    We saw them separately, not together, but they were in close proximity, and rushing (as though late for an arms-linked moment, LOL).




Nope.  I took this in early August.  Right after I shot that, Pluto took off in the other direction and ended up near the entrance where we got a couple of character shots with my 2 youngest kiddos.


----------



## Robert TG




----------



## starwood




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## WickedWench




----------



## bumbershoot

NostalgicDad said:


> Nope.  I took this in early August.  Right after I shot that, Pluto took off in the other direction and ended up near the entrance where we got a couple of character shots with my 2 youngest kiddos.



I guess it's an everyday sort of thing, then!


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## LukenDC




----------



## tiggersis




----------



## tiggersis




----------



## NostalgicDad

LukenDC said:


>




A bit dark but a night time photo of the same area.


----------



## PryncessChrysty

We stopped by Disneyland today and got a bunch of new photos for the DIS!! I have so many from the past 2 weeks alone that I wish we could post 5 a day! LOL  We're going back again next week with my dad and he looooves to just stop and take tons of pictures.  I think I'm going to need to buy an external hard drive just for my Disney pictures! haha


So, here's my ONE for today


----------



## willis37862

*NostalgicDad*...love the fireworks picture  

*RobertTG*...love this fireworks photo too. 



LukenDC said:


>



Cool...I haven't been to DL and I was wondering where this was? Does DL also have a Snow Whites Scary adventures attraction?


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Yes, DL has the original Snow White's Scary Adventure.  The evil queen is above the ride.  Watch for her as she opens and closes the curtains.


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## starwood




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## thmar

blackjackdelta said:


>



Great shot!


----------



## WickedWench




----------



## Robert TG

PryncessChrysty said:


> ... I wish we could post 5 a day!...



This is the year of a million wishes. So your wish has come true!. Post away, I'm sure everyone would enjoy a few more photo's to look at.


----------



## LukenDC




----------



## Robert TG

blackjackdelta said:


>



Wow! Sometimes I forget just how beautiful Disneyland actually is. This small  waterfall beside Big Thunder Mountain is one of my forgotten scenes, Thank You for reminding me with this photo.


----------



## Robert TG

LukenDC said:


>



Is this new? Where in the castle is this?


----------



## willis37862

disneyfaninaz said:


> Yes, DL has the original Snow White's Scary Adventure.  The evil queen is above the ride.  Watch for her as she opens and closes the curtains.



Thats really cool. Thanks for the info


----------



## PryncessChrysty

Robert TG said:


> This is the year of a million wishes. So your wish has come true!. Post away, I'm sure everyone would enjoy a few more photo's to look at.



I LOOOOVE that idea! Thank you very much!  

Although, I don't want to over stay my welcome, so I think I'll just do 3 today!  











Heimlich and his favorite treat....'CANDY CORRRRN'


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## starwood




----------



## WickedWench




----------



## blackjackdelta

Robert TG said:


> Wow! Sometimes I forget just how beautiful Disneyland actually is. This small waterfall beside Big Thunder Mountain is one of my forgotten scenes, Thank You for reminding me with this photo.


 

Thank you. I am of the opposite opinion about multi photo posts. I like to enjoy everyones photography 1 picture at a time. Some very nice photo's get overlooked when there is more then 1 in a post..just me.

Jack


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## LittleWoodenHead




----------



## JennHales

Woodenhead 
that picture ROCKS.
TFS
Jen


----------



## famograham

JennHales said:


> Woodenhead
> that picture ROCKS.
> TFS
> Jen




YES it DOES....WOW!!!

Thank you!

I'm off to try to post my VERY first pic!!!!

Linda


----------



## famograham

Here's a great one of Jack, just before he "discovered" my kids 
Hope it works!!






Linda


----------



## PryncessChrysty

blackjackdelta said:


> Thank you. I am of the opposite opinion about multi photo posts. I like to enjoy everyones photography 1 picture at a time. Some very nice photo's get overlooked when there is more then 1 in a post..just me.
> 
> Jack



He was just granting a 'Year of a Millions Dream' wish for me, I won't do it everyday......


----------



## lumpydj

Bummer! I can't post pictures yet   But I'm certainly enjoying everyone else's pictures. Keep em comin'.  I can't wait to get to DL again - but my trip's not until August


----------



## momto2nenas




----------



## blackjackdelta

PryncessChrysty said:


> He was just granting a 'Year of a Millions Dream' wish for me, I won't do it everyday......


 

No ill will intended. Many folks like to have a bunch of pics posted at one time, I like to look at each individual one. To ME grouping pics together muddles them up, it just me, I am old and the eyes are not good as they used to be.

Jack


----------



## Robert TG

I guess the main purpose of one photo a day is to maintain an interest in the thread and to have a constant supply of good photo's to post. 

I'm so happy and impressed by all the photo posted on this site. It's like a short visit to Disneyland each day.


----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## PryncessChrysty

blackjackdelta said:


> No ill will intended. Many folks like to have a bunch of pics posted at one time, I like to look at each individual one. To ME grouping pics together muddles them up, it just me, I am old and the eyes are not good as they used to be.
> 
> Jack


It wasn't taken as such - I just don't want to ruffle any feathers.  Your last comment was just too funny!  



			
				Robert TG said:
			
		

> I'm so happy and impressed by all the photo posted on this site. It's like a short visit to Disneyland each day.


I agree! This thread specifically is always the first place I go to as soon as I sign on!! Thanks to everyone here for making my days a little brighter!  

I'm at work, so I'll be posting my POTD when I get home tonight!


----------



## eeyoresnr

lumpydj said:


> Bummer! I can't post pictures yet   But I'm certainly enjoying everyone else's pictures. Keep em comin'.  I can't wait to get to DL again - but my trip's not until August



just post to a couple more threads... I think you only have to have 10 to post pics


----------



## starwood




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## WickedWench




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## Alex2kMommy

LittleWoodenHead, awesome picture of the pirate castle!  I got a great shot of this last year, but I think yours is better!


----------



## LittleWoodenHead

JennHales said:


> Woodenhead
> that picture ROCKS.
> TFS
> Jen





famograham said:


> YES it DOES....WOW!!!
> Thank you!
> Linda





Alex2kMommy said:


> LittleWoodenHead, awesome picture of the pirate castle!  I got a great shot of this last year, but I think yours is better!


Wow, thanks for the compliments!  You're all making me


----------



## famograham

Here's a nice long exposure of Ariel 
Most pics that I will be posting are courtesy of my very talented hubby!






Linda


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## LukenDC




----------



## famograham

Ursula's just so darned freaky!
I'll post some of hubby's pics of her soon It takes a while one at a time!

Love this thread!


----------



## bumbershoot

famograham said:


> Here's a great one of Jack, just before he "discovered" my kids
> Hope it works!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linda



HOLY EVERYTHING!!!  I'm in your picture!!!!!!!!

Were you the family we loaned the pen to?


----------



## famograham

WHAT????? Really!!!!

Nope, we didn't do any autographs...but my son took Jack into the cave....were you really there???

PM me ok...and I can maybe send you the others?? And I might like to see yours too...LOL!

So funny...I had hoped to bump into you, and then did...but never noticed!


Linda


----------



## bumbershoot

I PM'd ya.

If that was the 20th, that's me.  Unless my lookalike went to Disney too (and she's been known to cause problems for me, like with my ex-boyfriend thinking I was snubbing him, and confusing a restaurant with differing "usual" orders) at the same time.


----------



## NostalgicDad

bumbershoot said:


> HOLY EVERYTHING!!! I'm in your picture!!!!!!!!
> 
> Were you the family we loaned the pen to?


 

Now that's funny right there!


----------



## bumbershoot

I'm just glad famograham isn't the family that Jack turned his back on, when the mom got demanding with him.     All I could think of at that moment was...."Pirate."

For some reason I really liked this view down onto the subs.


----------



## famograham

Luckily, that wasn't us...LOL  My kids got some very personal attention...maybe because they hung way back and just watched in awe....  

Did you see when Jack too the little girl's lanyard pin and bit it to see if it was "real" gold??? Too cute!

Linda


----------



## bumbershoot

She was the one who borrowed our pen.  

Jack played with my boy's pirate sword, which lights up and makes a "clash" noise with the press of a button.  Tried to make off with it, too.   

***********

This is the only other interesting pic I took, and I just can't refrain until tomorrow.


----------



## famograham

I remember that! He was a great Jack..
Excellent pic ^^^ 
We ended up buying Liam (DS9) that same sword!

Here's one of BTMRR at dusk...





Linda


----------



## eeyoresnr

blackjackdelta said:


>



here is another angle from a few years ago


----------



## RonnieJo66

famogram:



Where is the Ariel statue/waterfall located??? I cannot seem to remember where it is??


  Thanks!


----------



## famograham

Ronnie Jo...
It is just behind the Astro Orbiter, kind-of in between Fantasyland and Tomorrowland, just off of the hub... King Triton's pond is there too, which offers more excellent pics!

Linda


----------



## RonnieJo66

famograham said:


> Ronnie Jo...
> It is just behind the Astro Orbiter, kind-of in between Fantasyland and Tomorrowland, just off of the hub... King Triton's pond is there too, which offers more excellent pics!
> 
> Linda




Thank you Linda!  

I remembered King Triton, but can't for the life of me remember seeing the waterfall you posted.

 Guess I'll just have to look for myself when I'm there next month!


----------



## NostalgicDad

RonnieJo66 said:


> Thank you Linda!
> 
> I remembered King Triton, but can't for the life of me remember seeing the waterfall you posted.
> 
> Guess I'll just have to look for myself when I'm there next month!


 
If you happen to be looking King Triton in the face, turn around. She'll basically be right behind you.

And, if it happens to be at night, it'll look like this.....







Have fun next month!


----------



## famograham

Nice! 

Did you feel the need to take the pic from that same angle for the same reason we did??

It's not nice board talk, but with her mouth open and the copper/bronze green staining....it looked a little bit like....ummmm...errrr....I just can't put it in a family friendly way...LOL! Ariel needs a face polishing 

Linda


----------



## Robert TG




----------



## Another^Dimension

Some of the Disneyland's new _HalloweenTime_ theming...
(Frontierland/Zocalo Park)


----------



## starwood




----------



## diznylnd




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## wkrider

famograham said:


> I remember that! He was a great Jack..
> Excellent pic ^^^
> We ended up buying Liam (DS9) that same sword!
> 
> Here's one of BTMRR at dusk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linda




Very nice shot.


----------



## Robert TG




----------



## WickedWench




----------



## RonnieJo66

NostalgicDad said:


> If you happen to be looking King Triton in the face, turn around. She'll basically be right behind you.
> 
> And, if it happens to be at night, it'll look like this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun next month!





  THANKS!!!!


Your picture just became my new desktop photo!


----------



## starwood




----------



## Robert TG

Do you know where you need to be to take this Photo?


----------



## NostalgicDad

I would think aboard the Monorail.


----------



## Robert TG

NostalgicDad said:


> I would think aboard the Monorail.



Nope, not aboard the monorail.


----------



## GailT

I think it might be dumbo


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## Robert TG

GailT said:


> I think it might be dumbo



Yes, Your Correct. I was Flying aboard Dumbo when I snapped that Photo.
Well Done


----------



## NostalgicDad

GailT said:


> I think it might be dumbo


 

I was thinking that too but the perspective didn't seem right.  How about sitting on top of a light pole?


----------



## Another^Dimension

> Do you know where you need to be to take this Photo?



Definitely Dumbo....


----------



## thmar

NostalgicDad said:


>



Absolutely beautiful!!  I love this thread...it gives me my disney fix!  Thanks to everyone!!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

From MHT last night:


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## NostalgicDad

thmar said:


> Absolutely beautiful!! I love this thread...it gives me my disney fix! Thanks to everyone!!


 

Thank you for the nice comment.


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## starwood




----------



## Robert TG




----------



## diznylnd




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## famograham

starwood said:


>




This picture is awesome 
Where is it???

Linda


----------



## starwood

famograham said:


> This picture is awesome
> Where is it???
> 
> Linda



Storytellers cafe.


----------



## milliepie

My first attempt at pano.








It looks like Walt is playing with his toys







Soarin'


----------



## bumbershoot

Love the pano, and the Walt picture is a very cool perspective!


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## Robert TG




----------



## starwood




----------



## diznylnd




----------



## milliepie

bumbershoot said:


> Love the pano, and the Walt picture is a very cool perspective!



Thank you! I have a new camera and you have to take three pictures and it splices? them together to make the pano and that is the only one I took that actually came out half decent.   


Pirates Ride


----------



## WickedWench




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## PryncessChrysty

I just noticed this window a couple of weeks ago!  It's atop the Opera House.


----------



## eeyoresnr

PryncessChrysty said:


> I just noticed this window a couple of weeks ago!  It's atop the Opera House.



cool


----------



## Robert TG

Here is a Halloween photo of Toyko Disneyland from my visit two years ago.


----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## starwood




----------



## eatmypixiedust




----------



## eatmypixiedust

Mickey's Halloween Treat- 10/4/07:


----------



## PryncessChrysty

eatmypixiedust said:


> Mickey's Halloween Treat- 10/4/07:



That's REALLY cute! Are they doing a parade this year?


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## eatmypixiedust

PryncessChrysty said:


> That's REALLY cute! Are they doing a parade this year?



Yes, it was a small parade but it was really cute   I saw it in front of the Golden Dreams theatre.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Hokey, but i like it.


----------



## diznylnd

eatmypixiedust said:


> Mickey's Halloween Treat- 10/4/07:




Great pix thanks for sharing! We can not wait to go again this year!


----------



## WickedWench




----------



## Robert TG

Critter Country at The Hub


----------



## BecBennett

Robert TG said:


> Here is a Halloween photo of Toyko Disneyland from my visit two years ago.



Hehe, It looks like the Mickey ghost has a bit of a beer belly! 

I can't wait until I get back from my trip so I can add photos!


----------



## starwood




----------



## NostalgicDad

blackjackdelta said:


> Hokey, but i like it.


 

Not hokey.  A classic shot one never tires from.


----------



## Robert TG

Fantasyland at The Hub


----------



## WickedWench




----------



## diznylnd




----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## Robert TG

LOL
I just spotted the Candy Corn Up in the tree.


diznylnd said:


>


----------



## starwood




----------



## Another^Dimension




----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## Robert TG

ToonTown at The Hub


----------



## WickedWench

well, this is my last DL picture. *sniff* Why didn't I take more???


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## bumbershoot

Wow.


----------



## diznylnd

WickedWench said:


> well, this is my last DL picture. *sniff* Why didn't I take more???



Thanks for sharing them all! Your going to WDW right??? Have fun and we will enjoy seeing those pics!


----------



## Robert TG

WickedWench said:


> well, this is my last DL picture. *sniff* Why didn't I take more???



Noooooo, you just have to have some more! Please look again, every photo gives a memory boost.

By the way...Where is this double D sign from?


"Why didn't I take more??? " ... Like me you won't make that mistake again.


----------



## Another^Dimension

^^ Downtown Disney, east entrance...


----------



## starwood




----------



## WickedWench

Yes, I am going to WDW, (in two days  ) so I will be able to take lots of pictures there! 

The DD sign was from Downtown Disney, I think near where it meets the Esplanade.


----------



## minicoopercraig

It's not fair. I'm trying to post my picture from my hotel room last year in Grand Californian, but I don't know how. :-( Not fair I say *sulking*

;-)


----------



## WickedWench

Don't sulk! Here's a link to a post with instructions on how to do it: http://disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=4886029#post4886029

Can't wait to see your pictures! :>


----------



## Robert TG

Frontierland at the Hub


----------



## PrincessKell

blackjackdelta said:


>



Oh my word, this is one awesome shot!


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## minicoopercraig

That's sunset from my room in the Grand Californian


----------



## starwood




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## blackjackdelta

PrincessKell said:


> Oh my word, this is one awesome shot!


 

Thanks, I get jazzed when the park starts to go into the evening. There are many superb shots in this thread.(Could have cropped and brightened up a bit, but I have gotten lazy in my old age.)

Jack


----------



## blackjackdelta

Another DCA pic as the sun goes down.


----------



## sweetascanbee

Normally when we go there is a Christmas tree in this spot....


----------



## diznylnd

NostalgicDad said:


>


Great pic! Is that the pumpkin at Goofys Garden? I have a pic of my dd on top of it!


----------



## diznylnd

sweetascanbee said:


> Normally when we go there is a Christmas tree in this spot....



I was there the same day as you if the date on the pic is correct. That was my dhs bday!


----------



## famograham

Me too 
We were there that Wed Thur and Fri (Sep 19-21)

And I want to go back already...LOL!

Linda


----------



## diznylnd

From last night.


----------



## bumbershoot

We were there too at the time.    And ever since the Capt Jack/famograham picture experience, I find myself scouring each picture posted from that time, to look for me!!!!


----------



## bumbershoot

famograham said:


> Me too
> We were there that Wed Thur and Fri (Sep 19-21)
> 
> And I want to go back already...LOL!
> 
> Linda



We're already planning a December trip, and maybe even January if we can swing it.  We're crazy!  


DS loved this fountain (and I hope I haven't posted it before!).


----------



## famograham

Too funny  
I find myself scouring pics too...lol

Can't wait for more DL!!!


----------



## blackjackdelta

Sorry,


----------



## Robert TG

New Orleans Square at The Hub


----------



## LukenDC




----------



## MUDisneyCouple

blackjackdelta said:


> Thanks, I get jazzed when the park starts to go into the evening. There are many superb shots in this thread.(Could have cropped and brightened up a bit, but I have gotten lazy in my old age.)
> 
> Jack



Same here!!!  It is our favorite time at the parks! 

When will it get dark out there?  I know it's a silly question, but DCA closes early when we are there for MHT, so I'm wondering if we will be able to get any evening shots before we leave  

Loving everyone's pics...thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## blackjackdelta

MUDisneyCouple said:


> Same here!!!  It is our favorite time at the parks!
> 
> When will it get dark out there? I know it's a silly question, but DCA closes early when we are there for MHT, so I'm wondering if we will be able to get any evening shots before we leave
> 
> Loving everyone's pics...thanks for sharing!!!


 
Not a clue. I took these in August. I would suppose you can look up the Anaheim info on the net for the time of the year you are going to be there.
I am jealous, never been there during the halloween times, can not get off work. Have a great time.

Jack


----------



## NostalgicDad

diznylnd said:


> Great pic! Is that the pumpkin at Goofys Garden? I have a pic of my dd on top of it!


 
Thanks!  Yep, that's the place.  It was taken in 2006 and comes in handy every halloween now.  A rare moment with all 3 kiddos smiling!


----------



## bumbershoot

MUDisneyCouple said:


> Same here!!!  It is our favorite time at the parks!
> 
> When will it get dark out there?  I know it's a silly question, but DCA closes early when we are there for MHT, so I'm wondering if we will be able to get any evening shots before we leave
> 
> Loving everyone's pics...thanks for sharing!!!



For important things like this (or planning one's wedding, which is how I found it), I suggest The Old Farmer's Almanac.  Looks like you can set the site for wherever you are or are going to be for the current week (not ALL that helpful!), but you can also find the small, Reader's Digest-style bound books in checkout aisles at groceries.  Not expensive, either!  Also looks like there is a digital version of the almanac.  

I found it well worth the couple bucks (if memory serves) just for the sunset info, but it also has lots of fun info throughout it!


----------



## twingirlsmom2




----------



## starwood




----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## Robert TG

Adventureland at The Hub


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## starwood




----------



## MUDisneyCouple

bumbershoot said:


> For important things like this (or planning one's wedding, which is how I found it), I suggest The Old Farmer's Almanac.  Looks like you can set the site for wherever you are or are going to be for the current week (not ALL that helpful!), but you can also find the small, Reader's Digest-style bound books in checkout aisles at groceries.  Not expensive, either!  Also looks like there is a digital version of the almanac.
> 
> I found it well worth the couple bucks (if memory serves) just for the sunset info, but it also has lots of fun info throughout it!



Thanks for the info - very helpful!!!


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Just got back yesterday from a magical time at Disneyland.  Loved the decorations and the weather was absolutely perfect.


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## thmar

disneyfaninaz said:


> Just got back yesterday from a magical time at Disneyland.  Loved the decorations and the weather was absolutely perfect.



Sounds like a nice time...was it very crowded????


----------



## Robert TG

Tomorrowland at The Hub





And to see what this looks like at night...


----------



## tinkermell

NostalgicDad said:


>


This picture is adorable!!!


----------



## NostalgicDad

tinkermell said:


> This picture is adorable!!!


 
Thank you for the nice comment.


----------



## willis37862

blackjackdelta said:


> Another DCA pic as the sun goes down.





blackjackdelta said:


>



Love the above pictures...beautiful reflects.


----------



## starwood




----------



## Robert TG

Two for Tuesday
Just how cute is this costume?










Taken at Mickey's Halloween Treat 2006


----------



## diznylnd

Robert TG said:


> Two for Tuesday
> Just how cute is this costume?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken at Mickey's Halloween Treat 2006



Gotta love ducky butts. lol


----------



## disneyfaninaz




----------



## Master Mason

from fantasmic on Saturday night


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## starwood




----------



## Robert TG




----------



## disneyfaninaz




----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## starwood




----------



## Master Mason

I have been trying for this shot forever


----------



## famograham

Wow, Gregg....what is that???

Very cool!

Linda


----------



## Master Mason

famograham said:


> Wow, Gregg....what is that???
> 
> Very cool!
> 
> Linda



Madam Leota in the Haunted Mansion


----------



## famograham

Thanks  
I was so little when I last went on it...I barely remember anything!
When we were there in September, hubby took our son on, but I stayed outside with DD, so I didn't get to see it.The lines were pretty long as it was the opening day for HMH.

I hope to see it when we go back....soon!

Linda


----------



## diznylnd

Master Mason said:


> I have been trying for this shot forever



How funny, I just got a weird side shot of her on my last trip to DL too. Your pic is great!


----------



## disneyfaninaz

I got to ride on the Lilly Belle.


----------



## thmar

disneyfaninaz said:


> I got to ride on the Lilly Belle.



What fun!!


----------



## Robert TG

I wish these were better in focus and I posted two to show the difference.






Halloween Pumpkin


----------



## Robert TG

Both are Great Photo's of Madam Leota, better than I have. 
The Lilly Belle looks beautiful, How did you get to ride inside? Do you just ask a conductor?


----------



## kelmac284




----------



## Master Mason

Where was that???  I walked around for 2 days looking for all the decorations and didn't see this display...


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Robert TG said:


> Both are Great Photo's of Madam Leota, better than I have.
> The Lilly Belle looks beautiful, How did you get to ride inside? Do you just ask a conductor?




Yes, I just asked the conductor.  I was wearing a "Happy Anniversary" button. I think that may have helped.  It was really cool sitting in soft seats while traveling around the park.


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Master Mason said:


> Where was that???  I walked around for 2 days looking for all the decorations and didn't see this display...



I believe it was over next to Rancho del Zocalo behind Big Thunder.


----------



## CADZNYCHC

Master Mason said:


> Where was that???  I walked around for 2 days looking for all the decorations and didn't see this display...


i took that same photo...it's right when you come off the TMRR....


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## dLandCory

Ok, I know this was taken almost one year ago but I love looking at it. This is one of my daughters on the King Arthur Carousel.


----------



## Mr_UCLA

This Post has been deleted.


----------



## PryncessChrysty

This was my favorite of all of the carved pumpkins! It's the doorknob from Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## starwood




----------



## supaboyee

the halloween stuff looks so cool! i cant wait to go check it out this month. You guys are teasing me with these pictures!!


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## famograham

I LOVE those costumes!!! They're soooo pretty! My hubby got some good pics too...and I think of the very same girl 

Beautiful 

Linda


----------



## momto2nenas

What kind of cameras are y'all using?  I am in the market for a new one and have no clue where to start, there are a lot of awesome photos here so I figured you'd be the ones to ask!  TIA!


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## disneyfaninaz




----------



## Robert TG




----------



## Alex2kMommy

momto2nenas said:


> What kind of cameras are y'all using?  I am in the market for a new one and have no clue where to start, there are a lot of awesome photos here so I figured you'd be the ones to ask!  TIA!


I haven't posted any photos, but my camera is a Nikon D40.  I love it!  And when I was in the park last year, I asked one of the DL photographers to snap a picture of my family in front of the castle, and he took one look at my camera and said, "Here, I'll just use yours.  It's a really good camera, nearly the same as mine."  (His was a D60.)


----------



## NostalgicDad

momto2nenas said:


> What kind of cameras are y'all using? I am in the market for a new one and have no clue where to start, there are a lot of awesome photos here so I figured you'd be the ones to ask! TIA!


 

I use a Nikon D80.


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## tinkerbelt

Master Mason said:


> from fantasmic on Saturday night



What lens were you using?


----------



## tinkerbelt

This was from MHT tonight.  My 4 year old DD went dressed as Emile, and we ran into Remy and Emile in Candy Corn Acres.  They spent a good 10-15 minutes dancing with her and holding her hand and playing with her.  It made her (and my!) night.  She had a perma-smile on her face the rest of the night...it was truly a magical Disney moment unlike any we've had in so long!






Normally I'm not a fan of using full auto mode, but everything was happening so fast, and all I wanted was to snap as many photos as possible!


----------



## Master Mason

tinkerbelt said:


> What lens were you using?



I was using a 70-200 f/2.8 lens and was standing on the bridge that goes over the pirates entrance


----------



## Master Mason




----------



## starwood




----------



## diznylnd

tinkerbelt said:


> This was from MHT tonight.  My 4 year old DD went dressed as Emile, and we ran into Remy and Emile in Candy Corn Acres.  They spent a good 10-15 minutes dancing with her and holding her hand and playing with her.  It made her (and my!) night.  She had a perma-smile on her face the rest of the night...it was truly a magical Disney moment unlike any we've had in so long!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally I'm not a fan of using full auto mode, but everything was happening so fast, and all I wanted was to snap as many photos as possible!



What a wonderful pic!


----------



## Disneyluvr2

^What an adorable photo!!!!  I was at MHT last Friday night but I didn't see Remy and Emile anywhere!  It was your lucky night!!!


----------



## kelmac284




----------



## disneyfaninaz

I've been in Arizona almost my whole life and I've never seen this cactus before!


----------



## thmar

disneyfaninaz said:


> I've been in Arizona almost my whole life and I've never seen this cactus before!



I just love the extra touches Disney does!!


----------



## disneyfaninaz

thmar said:


> I just love the extra touches Disney does!!


I do too!!  Isn't that why we keep going back?  To see the details we missed the previous trip!


----------



## jenksdj

kelmac284 said:


>


Are these real peppers?


----------



## famograham

Let's hear it for Nikon  We (mostly hubby, me only in auto!) use a D-50, and love it  

I also hear great things about the Canon Rebel line.

Linda


----------



## Robert TG




----------



## JDBlair

disneyfaninaz said:


> Just got back yesterday from a magical time at Disneyland.  Loved the decorations and the weather was absolutely perfect.



Love the photo!!!  How did you get a shot with nobody else in it to ruin it?? I can't wait to go to DL next year at Halloween time!!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Here's one I took the other night.


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Thanks!    My DH and I both went up to the front gate and took a picture through it before they opened the entrances.  A couple of others had the same idea.

You'll love Halloween Time.  I wish I had another day, just to really enjoy the special things Disney was doing.  Didn't have any time time to spend at Woody's Halloween Round Up.


----------



## JDBlair

disneyfaninaz said:


> Thanks!    My DH and I both went up to the front gate and took a picture through it before they opened the entrances.  A couple of others had the same idea.
> 
> You'll love Halloween Time.  I wish I had another day, just to really enjoy the special things Disney was doing.  Didn't have any time time to spend at Woody's Halloween Round Up.



You're a genius.  Thanks for the tip, I will do the same next year - pic through the gate!

How many days were you there?  I'm thinking of planning for 3 days?


----------



## disneyfaninaz

JDBlair said:


> You're a genius.  Thanks for the tip, I will do the same next year - pic through the gate!
> 
> How many days were you there?  I'm thinking of planning for 3 days?



When we could get the 5 days for 3 days passes we would do a 1/2 day and 3 full days.  This trip we only had a 3 day parkhopper and had 2 full days and a 1/2 day.  Unfortunately, during the Fall, DL has shorter hours.  We only had from 10 AM to 8 PM each day.  We did use 2 EE days.

Just felt like it wasn't long enough.  However, we did arrive on Monday afternoon and spent the rest of the day hanging around the resort and Downtown Disney.  That was nice because I didn't feel like I had to spend time in Downtown Disney after park hours with all of the other guests.

3 full days should be enough.  However, if you want to see fireworks, you need to go on a Friday or Saturday night.  No fireworks on weeknights.


----------



## starwood




----------



## diznylnd

We are off to WDW! We just told DD7 after keeping it a secret since June. We are going to MNSSHP tommorow night! Have a great weekend. Oh and here is my pic of the day till I get back. lol


----------



## tinkermell

diznylnd said:


> We are off to WDW! We just told DD7 after keeping it a secret since June. We are going to MNSSHP tommorow night! Have a great weekend. Oh and here is my pic of the day till I get back. lol


I see your green light is still on.

Have a wonderful time, and tell us how it went!


----------



## diznylnd

tinkermell said:


> I see your green light is still on.
> 
> Have a wonderful time, and tell us how it went!



Thank you! We are heading out the door right now!


----------



## disneyfaninaz




----------



## Master Mason




----------



## Robert TG

Does anyone have a night photo of the entrance when the lights are on?


----------



## KirklandTutu




----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## starwood




----------



## disneyfaninaz




----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Columbia Ship at Sunset


----------



## Robert TG

This is really a Great Photo! Thanks for sharing it.


Mary Jo said:


> Columbia Ship at Sunset


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

The sky was incredible that day.  I think we'll have the same type sunsets at the end of the week when it starts getting cloudy after the Santa Anas.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Another picture taken during autumn.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Master Mason said:


>


 
Great picture - where was this taken?


----------



## Robert TG

Sorry I couldn't get it all in on one photo.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

I love the decorations for the Fantasy Faire - it is so pretty there.  Great photos!


----------



## Master Mason

Mary Jo said:


> Great picture - where was this taken?



thanks, it was right be the fast pass distribution for the HM.  That is the HM in the background.


----------



## La2kw




----------



## oscarkitty1

Finally getting around to posting pictures from our trip!  

Vicki


----------



## PryncessChrysty

From last night


----------



## KirklandTutu




----------



## starwood




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## kelmac284

jenksdj said:


> Are these real peppers?



I'm not sure but I thought they were neat and I don't know if you see the little birds but they were so cute going in and out of the peppers.  This was in the planters by tomorrowland by the way and they have these all over the park in planters.


----------



## kelmac284

I thought this was cute.  Mickey just came up behind my dh and grabbed his hand and walked with him.  We were actually leaving the park but then dh walked with him for the heck of it to see where he would take him.  He took him over to a seating area and then we got a pic with the whole gang.


----------



## Master Mason

Fantasmic


----------



## Robert TG




----------



## thmar

Robert TG said:


>



Aren't Disney's decorations wonderful?!!!


----------



## disneyfaninaz




----------



## La2kw

From Woody's Halloween Roundup.


----------



## starwood




----------



## KirklandTutu




----------



## La2kw




----------



## disneyfaninaz




----------



## Robert TG

thmar said:


> Aren't Disney's decorations wonderful?!!!


Yes, they sure are!


----------



## JDBlair

thmar said:


> Aren't Disney's decorations wonderful?!!!



The best.


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## gnbuggy




----------



## gnbuggy

PryncessChrysty said:


>



Was this taken recently? If so, I think I saw him carving this one.


----------



## KirklandTutu




----------



## PryncessChrysty

gnbuggy said:


> Was this taken recently? If so, I think I saw him carving this one.



How funny! Yes, it was taken this past Saturday!


----------



## starwood




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## La2kw




----------



## LukenDC




----------



## gnbuggy

PryncessChrysty said:


> How funny! Yes, it was taken this past Saturday!



It must have been Thursday (the 18th) that I saw it. All of those pumpkins were amazing.


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## KirklandTutu




----------



## Robert TG




----------



## starwood




----------



## kidlvnmom7

Absolutely beautiful pictures! Love looking at them and it gets me so excited for the next time we come.


----------



## disneyfaninaz




----------



## La2kw




----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## Master Mason




----------



## KirklandTutu




----------



## Robert TG




----------



## starwood




----------



## diznylnd

Master Mason said:


>



Great pic! That's another hard to get shot.


----------



## PryncessChrysty

Robert TG said:


>



W.O.W.  Absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## famograham

^^ I agree! 
It completely captures the feeling of awe that is undeniable during that show!!!!
Next time we go, we will definitely be bringing a tripod!

Linda


----------



## PryncessChrysty

Master Mason said:


>



Great shot!  
Everytime we go on it, I try to get a picture of this, the Jack Skellington, and the big mountain of snow & pumpkins but they always come out blurry since there's no flash.  This is the only one I've been able get and it was just to capture the hidden Mickey - everything else is still blurry!


----------



## La2kw




----------



## NostalgicDad

Great shot Robert TG. Here's another, more distant perspective during the same segment of the show. I love how the night briefly turns into day.


----------



## KirklandTutu




----------



## Robert TG

Thank you so much for your comments on the fireworks Photo. I think that one was probably the "best" one I have out of well over three hundred attempts of getting good photos of fireworks. I think it worked well because there was so much light.

These Photo's are from "Disneyland" Tokyo, 2005. As we are only a few days away from Halloween, I thought I'd post them. The decorations in Tokyo were great.


----------



## starwood




----------



## La2kw




----------



## KirklandTutu

I suppose I should do the Halloween ones now instead of later...


----------



## Robert TG

KirklandTutu said:


> I suppose I should do the Halloween ones now instead of later...



That is Cool!


----------



## diznylnd

Robert TG said:


> Thank you so much for your comments on the fireworks Photo. I think that one was probably the "best" one I have out of well over three hundred attempts of getting good photos of fireworks. I think it worked well because there was so much light.
> 
> These Photo's are from "Disneyland" Tokyo, 2005. As we are only a few days away from Halloween, I thought I'd post them. The decorations in Tokyo were great.



Love the decorations there! Great pics!


----------



## KirklandTutu

Robert TG said:


> That is Cool!



thank you!


----------



## diznylnd

Last nights MHT


----------



## PryncessChrysty

We've gone to the parks several times since the start of Halloween Time, and we didn't see these until 10/20!  There were a few other items added in DCA that we noticed on 10/20, as well.  It's interesting that they would add more decor so late into the celebration.


----------



## starwood




----------



## Master Mason

PryncessChrysty said:


> We've gone to the parks several times since the start of Halloween Time, and we didn't see these until 10/20!  There were a few other items added in DCA that we noticed on 10/20, as well.  It's interesting that they would add more decor so late into the celebration.



If your talking about the signs, they were there at least a week before this was taken on the 14th and you can see one in the background


----------



## KirklandTutu




----------



## diznylnd




----------



## La2kw




----------



## DangerMouse

La2kw said:


>



Ooooh, I love this!


----------



## thmar

Robert TG said:


> Thank you so much for your comments on the fireworks Photo. I think that one was probably the "best" one I have out of well over three hundred attempts of getting good photos of fireworks. I think it worked well because there was so much light.
> 
> These Photo's are from "Disneyland" Tokyo, 2005. As we are only a few days away from Halloween, I thought I'd post them. The decorations in Tokyo were great.



WOW!!!


----------



## thmar

Robert TG said:


> Thank you so much for your comments on the fireworks Photo. I think that one was probably the "best" one I have out of well over three hundred attempts of getting good photos of fireworks. I think it worked well because there was so much light.
> 
> These Photo's are from "Disneyland" Tokyo, 2005. As we are only a few days away from Halloween, I thought I'd post them. The decorations in Tokyo were great.



*WOW!!!*


----------



## Robert TG

thmar said:


> *WOW!!!*



Thanks.    Here are a few more, since it's almost Halloween.

In "Westernland", it's like Frontierland.





In Toontown.





Just having fun on a bench.


----------



## diznylnd

Robert TG said:


> Thanks.    Here are a few more, since it's almost Halloween.
> 
> Just having fun on a bench.




Too Cute! I just love the vivid colors. The orange really "pops".


----------



## KirklandTutu

I kept trying to see Heimlich for a pic, but failed.  We saw him when we first came into the park, but my camera wasn't out and ready.


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## starwood




----------



## blackjackdelta

For those of us who can not get away during the holidays.   Jack


----------



## Robert TG

A close up


----------



## La2kw




----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas




----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

New Toy Story Zoetrop at CA


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## starwood




----------



## KirklandTutu




----------



## diznylnd




----------



## Robert TG




----------



## eatmypixiedust




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## arliepooh68

were you laying in the boat to take that pic at that angle???  that is an awesome pic btw!


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## KirklandTutu




----------



## NostalgicDad

Just having a little fun on Halloween.......


----------



## starwood




----------



## beckanoah

NostalgicDad said:


> Just having a little fun on Halloween.......



That's so great. LOL!


----------



## beckanoah




----------



## beckanoah




----------



## beckanoah




----------



## beckanoah




----------



## PryncessChrysty

Happy Halloween!!!  I hope everyone has a fun & safe night!!


----------



## Husker Mickey

It's not so tough to be a bug!!!





Disney Visa Meet and Greet





Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## La2kw




----------



## blackjackdelta

arliepooh68 said:


> were you laying in the boat to take that pic at that angle???  that is an awesome pic btw!



Thanks. No, just trying to shoot from a lower angle to give it better perspective.

Jack


----------



## Tink-n-Pink

beckanoah said:


> That's so great. LOL!



Now that's what I call a "HIDDEN" mickey!  Very Cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Master Mason




----------



## KirklandTutu




----------



## cutedisneygirly

View from our room at the GCH


----------



## deletedpenguin




----------



## Robert TG




----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## mommaU4

It's not the best shot, but there was a spooky looking full moon over the park this past week-end that I thought was fitting given the Halloween decorations.


----------



## KirklandTutu




----------



## Master Mason




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## La2kw




----------



## PryncessChrysty

KirklandTutu said:


>



I just love to sit by this elephant, eat ice cream and people watch 
Although I've never seen it this empty...or clean!!   You must've had to of made a bee line straight for this elephant right at opening!


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## KirklandTutu

PryncessChrysty said:


> I just love to sit by this elephant, eat ice cream and people watch
> Although I've never seen it this empty...or clean!!   You must've had to of made a bee line straight for this elephant right at opening!



Actually, it was about 45 minutes after closing.  The clean part is still surprising, though, as the wait for ice cream was still long.


----------



## wdwnut4life

Master Mason said:


>


Lovely pic! I luv Tink!


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## Master Mason

A slightly different take on the Castle


----------



## NostalgicDad

Master Mason said:


> A slightly different take on the Castle


 

Cool shot of the Castle, Gregg.


----------



## KirklandTutu

Eh...not sure how this got so sized down, but... I love this shot because it was the end of the night after closing at right where we were standing, it was playing 'When You Wish Upon a Star'.  *sigh* so romantic


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## Robert TG

Here are two photo's of the very same picture, just taken at a slightly different angle, in a window display in Main Street. 
Sweet





Scary





It had a lot of reflection going on of the rest of the display.


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## diznylnd




----------



## Robert TG

diznylnd said:


>


What a great photo!


----------



## JDBlair

Robert TG said:


> What a great photo!



I agree!


----------



## KirklandTutu

I keep trying to recreate a near perfect shot of this about a year ago, but I can't quite get the magic again.


----------



## Master Mason




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## diznylnd

Robert TG said:


> What a great photo!





JDBlair said:


> I agree!




Thanks so much! I have never seen it at night, since DCA is always closed to early.


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## La2kw




----------



## Robert TG




----------



## PryncessChrysty

We found this Hidden Mickey in the rose bushes under the monorail track in the esplanade!


----------



## gnbuggy

PryncessChrysty said:


> We found this Hidden Mickey in the rose bushes under the monorail track in the esplanade!



How cool is that?


----------



## KirklandTutu




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## disney-super-mom




----------



## Master Mason




----------



## Robert TG




----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## bouncy54

Robert TG said:


>



Robert...where is this Dino located?  Haven't been to DL since 2001 and don't remember seeing this.


----------



## Master Mason

not robert, but it is in the back of DCA, as you walk from the front and go past the rotunda building where the whoppi show usually is, right around the route 66 section


----------



## Master Mason




----------



## KirklandTutu

This is one of my favorite images from our last trip.  I never really thought of Space Mountain in pastels before.


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## disney-super-mom




----------



## Robert TG

bouncy54 said:


> Robert...where is this Dino located?  Haven't been to DL since 2001 and don't remember seeing this.



Yes, it's in Disney California Adventure, next to Mulholland Madness.

This area of Disney California is going to be changed (for the better) in the next few years and the Sunglasses shop will be going.


----------



## deletedpenguin




----------



## thmar

Master Mason said:


>



How lovely...where is this?


----------



## LOVEDISNEYLAND

Robert TG said:


>



was this taken in the ride? I love this picture!!!


----------



## Master Mason

thmar said:


> How lovely...where is this?



It is in the fast pass distribution area for the Haunted Mansion.


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## KirklandTutu

I love this place, I just wish the service was better.


----------



## Robert TG

LOVEDISNEYLAND said:


> was this taken in the ride? I love this picture!!!



I love this Photo also, and have it as my Desktop at the moment. This photo was taken in a shop in Main Street as you can see the price tag at the bottom. Price $185. Well the picture didn't cost a thing. LOL.

Here is a picture of the scene in the ride.






Well, I'm off to Tokyo tomorrow and will be visiting the Disney Resort while there. I'll take some photo's and be back posting pictures in about two week.

Keep Posting Pictures of the Happiest place on Earth!!!


----------



## eeyoresnr




----------



## diznylnd

Robert TG said:


> I love this Photo also, and have it as my Desktop at the moment. This photo was taken in a shop in Main Street as you can see the price tag at the bottom. Price $185. Well the picture didn't cost a thing. LOL.
> 
> Here is a picture of the scene in the ride.
> 
> Well, I'm off to Tokyo tomorrow and will be visiting the Disney Resort while there. I'll take some photo's and be back posting pictures in about two week.
> 
> Keep Posting Pictures of the Happiest place on Earth!!!



Have a great trip. Can't wait to see your amazing pics.


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## PryncessChrysty

The old Skyway queue - I can't believe it's still there.  DH2B said they should turn it into an interactive playhouse.  I think that would be really cool - they could give it a princess/castle theme since it's in Fantasyland and they have the Pirate's Lair in the Rivers of America!


----------



## Master Mason




----------



## trekkie2

I just have to tell you guys thanks for all the wonderful pics! I am currently working 2 jobs, 7 days a week to pay for our trip, when I come home at night and think this is sooo not worth it, i pull up this board and all the pics relax and encourage me. I am going to have a blast! And when I am back I promise to post my pics!


----------



## KirklandTutu




----------



## milliepie




----------



## disney-super-mom




----------



## LOVEDISNEYLAND

disney-super-mom said:


>



I really like this picture but it kindda makes me feel a little closter phobic. I really want to ride Nemo but I'm scared that I'll freak out because it might be packed and I can't stand small spaces! Is it really that packed once everyone is inside?


----------



## mystic_path

YIKES is that the sub? I havent been on it yet. That would totally make me clostrphobic Oh well I bet its the coolest ride anyway. I would still give it a go.


----------



## disney-super-mom

LOVEDISNEYLAND said:


> I really like this picture but it kindda makes me feel a little closter phobic. I really want to ride Nemo but I'm scared that I'll freak out because it might be packed and I can't stand small spaces! Is it really that packed once everyone is inside?



It doesn't really feel packed.  It's fairly comfortable really, for a sub.  Everyone has their own flip-down seat, which gives everyone a feeling of their own personal space.  There's a row of seats on each side of the sub (maybe 16-18 seats per side), and the sides sit back-to-back.  There's plenty of leg room/arm room/head room (when sitting).  We really enjoyed it (except for the 40 minute wait in line).

I just wanted to add that the stairs are the tightest area of the sub!  Once you get down those, you'll feel much better!


----------



## kelmac284

I am VERY claustrophobic and I rode it last month and it didn't bother me a bit.  Don't let the stairs fool you.  It is not bad at all.  And in fact I rode with my family and put them on either side of me and that helped too not having "strangers" crowding me on either side.  Plus you look into your own porthole and there is quite a bit of room above your head so it is not like your head is touching the ceiling or anything.  I can't stand elevators or ANYTHING closed in and I was very nervous but I just concentrated on the ride and I don't know if fresh air helps but they pipe that in and I was just fine.


----------



## bumbershoot

Missy, it is a bit small, but once the ride starts I personally don't feel nervous.

However, the second time I rode it, the family that got on before me, who were the first to get on that side of the sub, and therefore were at the very end of the sub from the stairs, included a mom who was indeed claustrophobic.  As soon as she realized she was at the very last seat, she said quickly that she couldn't do it and she had to get off, and how could she get off.  We quickly called to the CM in the middle of the sub (on some sort of ladder, all we could see was her legs) that someone needed to get off, and they helped that happen in almost an instant.  They do NOT want someone scared on the ride...

There is a viewing area for those with mobility issues, and even for those with claustrophobia (I hope the lady on our ride was directed there!)...I think you go to the part of the queue for those with disabilities and ask there, or you could just ask the CM at the beginning of the line, on how to watch from there.  It isn't in a sub, I hear it's just a biiiiig television screen, but that's better than nothing!

Good luck.


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## PryncessChrysty

Gepetto wearing my friend's sunglasses at the Minnie & Friends Breakfast


----------



## KirklandTutu

I hate blinking glow necklaces, but hey, it made for a cool shot.


----------



## disney-super-mom

blackjackdelta said:


>



This is a cool picture.

We actually rode the swinging gondolas for the first time a few weeks ago (we've only ever been on the stationary gondolas), and we actually liked them!  We thought the swinging gondolas were less scary than the stationary ones and FUN!


----------



## thmar

PryncessChrysty said:


> Gepetto wearing my friend's sunglasses at the Minnie & Friends Breakfast



Now that's a raw photo!


----------



## PryncessChrysty

I can't believe I never noticed Tick Tock up there before!!


----------



## KirklandTutu




----------



## cutedisneygirly

KirklandTutu said:


>



 Where is this???  Or a better question would be WHAT is this???


----------



## KirklandTutu

cutedisneygirly said:


> Where is this???  Or a better question would be WHAT is this???



It's in innoventions, I think on the second floor.  We did a walk through last visit for the first time.  I found two things compelling, the tree house in the middle, and these glass stones under the floor in one area.


----------



## cutedisneygirly

OOOHHHH!!!  Now I recognize it!!!

LOL thanks for clearning that up!


----------



## Armadillo4

This is from a visit in early October.


----------



## KirklandTutu

I think that this was my favorite of the entire trip.


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## DangerMouse

KirklandTutu said:


> I think that this was my favorite of the entire trip.



BREATHTAKING!


----------



## disney-super-mom

KirklandTutu said:


> I think that this was my favorite of the entire trip.



This is a great photo!


----------



## KirklandTutu

DangerMouse said:


> BREATHTAKING!





disney-super-mom said:


> This is a great photo!



Thank You!  

I should also say thank you to DH for needing a potty break so early, otherwise I wouldn't have been under the Hungry Bear at that time of the morning.


----------



## fairycat




----------



## deletedpenguin




----------



## WeatherbySwann

Great pics! Subscribing . . .


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## spokanemom

I have enjoyed seeing all of your pics.  I am trying my hand at one now that I have more current pictures to share.


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## tinkerbelt

deletedpenguin said:


>



Love it!

Usually I am not a fan of people in shots, but in this case, the crowd really adds to it!


----------



## deletedpenguin

Thanks tinkerbelt!


----------



## cutedisneygirly

One way???


----------



## garate55

This one is from Dec'06 but it won a 3rd place in our local(Puyallup)fair this Summer/Fall.


----------



## KirklandTutu




----------



## PryncessChrysty

That's really cute, garate55!!


----------



## Alex2kMommy

KirklandTutu said:


> It's in innoventions, I think on the second floor.  We did a walk through last visit for the first time.  I found two things compelling, the tree house in the middle, and these glass stones under the floor in one area.


We loved this floor, too!  But I don't remember a tree house!  Perhaps because I was a little distracted; this is where we found DS2 after searching through darn near the entire building.


----------



## cutedisneygirly

Monster Snacks!


----------



## Leggyb




----------



## WeatherbySwann

Leggyb said:


>



Can't wait to see it on ABC!!!


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## deletedpenguin




----------



## Carpool Candy

What a GREAT pic garate55...can't wait to see what you do this trip with your new camera!


----------



## PryncessChrysty

I wish they actually used these in the regular parade!


----------



## KirklandTutu




----------



## diznylnd

garate55 said:


> This one is from Dec'06 but it won a 3rd place in our local(Puyallup)fair this Summer/Fall.



Great pic! It makes it feel like they are the only ones in the park.


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## quiltymom

I haven't posted anything for a while because I ran out of photos!  So I've been digging in my albums to find some old shots.  I came across some great old postcards, too.  I'll share them after a while.

But here's the first shot, taken back in 1976 for the bicentennial.  We were very excited to see this because it has the name of my hometown on it.


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## diznylnd

quiltymom said:


> I haven't posted anything for a while because I ran out of photos!  So I've been digging in my albums to find some old shots.  I came across some great old postcards, too.  I'll share them after a while.
> 
> But here's the first shot, taken back in 1976 for the bicentennial.  We were very excited to see this because it has the name of my hometown on it.



Is that as in Simi Valley, CA, that's where I have grown up and still live now! How neat!!!!


----------



## quiltymom

diznylnd said:


> Is that as in Simi Valley, CA, that's where I have grown up and still live now! How neat!!!!



Yes, it is!  I just sent you a PM.


----------



## deletedpenguin




----------



## WeatherbySwann

deletedpenguin said:


>



Perty


----------



## disneyfaninaz

quiltymom said:


> I haven't posted anything for a while because I ran out of photos!  So I've been digging in my albums to find some old shots.  I came across some great old postcards, too.  I'll share them after a while.
> 
> But here's the first shot, taken back in 1976 for the bicentennial.  We were very excited to see this because it has the name of my hometown on it.



OMG!  I remember that parade!  I have some very old faded pictures myself.  Thanks for the memories!


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## KirklandTutu




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## diznylnd

NostalgicDad said:


>



Wow just beautiul! I am assuming you brought a tripod for that shot??


----------



## quiltymom

Here is an old Disneyland postcard.  Check out both the cars and the monorail!  I have more postcards that I'll be sharing over the next week.  They are definitely fun to look at.  What kills me about these is just how low the vegetation is!  It sure isn't like that anymore!


----------



## tinkermell

quiltymom said:


> Here is an old Disneyland postcard.  Check out both the cars and the monorail!  I have more postcards that I'll be sharing over the next week.  They are definitely fun to look at.  What kills me about these is just how low the vegetation is!  It sure isn't like that anymore!


Wow! I can't believe you still have postcards from that long ago. Or did you buy them recently? Such a cool picture! 
I was looking at your siggie, and noticed your gradnite. I have you beat. I graduated from Redlands High and went in 1974!


----------



## quiltymom

tinkermell said:


> Wow! I can't believe you still have postcards from that long ago. Or did you buy them recently? Such a cool picture!
> I was looking at your siggie, and noticed your gradnite. I have you beat. I graduated from Redlands High and went in 1974!



Hello.  My name is QuiltyMom and I'm a packrat!     I've had these postcards for forever.  Either I purchased them as a kid or it was something my Grandma bought to give to us.  They are a hoot.  Just wait until you see the one I'm going to post tomorrow of the Frontierland entrance.

And you went to Grad Nite inbetween my two sister's trips.  But we won't talk about how long ago that was, will we...


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## NostalgicDad

diznylnd said:


> Wow just beautiul! I am assuming you brought a tripod for that shot??


 

Absolutely used a tripod for that shot.  Thanks for the nice comment.


----------



## deletedpenguin




----------



## KirklandTutu




----------



## quiltymom

Here's the postcard of the Frontierland entrance as promised ...


----------



## Master Mason




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## PrincessKell

deletedpenguin said:


>



I loooove that shot!!


----------



## KirklandTutu




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## CADZNYCHC

Master Mason said:


>



just a hello from another Gilroy AP holder~


----------



## CADZNYCHC

quiltymom said:


> Here's the postcard of the Frontierland entrance as promised ...



OMG....I think i remember it looking that way...guess my 1st trip there was in 72 or 73....just a young teenager from Iowa on my 1st trip to Calif with my grandparents....they wouldn't (or couldn't) go on too many rides...but i remember Frontierland had a mexican restaurant where we had lunch (nothing like today's restaurant there)....& i know we went on Small World & i went up the Tree House...that's all i remember - other than shopping for gifts to take back home....


----------



## Master Mason

CADZNYCHC said:


> just a hello from another Gilroy AP holder~



Hello there, good to know there are at least a couple of us here 

and todays offering


----------



## Mountain Fan

I know it's more than one, but they go together.






Somebody is watching you.


----------



## quiltymom

I used to love this ship - I'm still sad that it's gone, which has been since the Fantasyland renovation years ago.  Oh well.  And Skull Rock used to give me the heebie-jeebies as kid!


----------



## disneyfaninaz

quiltymom said:


> I used to love this ship - I'm still sad that it's gone, which has been since the Fantasyland renovation years ago.  Oh well.  And Skull Rock used to give me the heebie-jeebies as kid!



We used to eat lunch here all the time.  They actually had tuna fish sandwiches.  I loved the Skull Rock waterfall.


----------



## willis37862

I don't have any pictures to post since I have never been to DL   but I love looking at everyone else's photos , they are great! Thanks everyone for sharing your great photos.


----------



## deletedpenguin




----------



## diznylnd

Sorry these pics are not the best with all the lighting equipment in the way,  they were filming Dancing with the stars last night.


----------



## Alex2kMommy

Wow, how beautiful!  I've never seen photos of the castle like this before!


----------



## WeatherbySwann

Wow those are stunning Castle pics  



deletedpenguin said:


>




_Look at me, I'm a cute little butterfly! OOh! You all look like little ants from up he-ah!"_


----------



## NostalgicDad

That castle lighting is really cool.  Nice photos.


----------



## disney-super-mom

WOW, the castle looks stunning!!!  I wish I could see it in person, but the pictures are wonderful!


----------



## famograham

That castle is take-my-breath-away- Beeeautiful!!!
Is it going to look like this for the whole season, or was this just for dancing w/the stars???

Unbelievable!


----------



## KirklandTutu

I have no idea why I love this thing, it really makes no sense.


----------



## DangerMouse

famograham said:


> That castle is take-my-breath-away- Beeeautiful!!!
> Is it going to look like this for the whole season, or was this just for dancing w/the stars???
> 
> Unbelievable!



It will be dressed this way for the entire Holiday season, and there will be 3 Castle light shows each evening with snow falling after each one.


----------



## Stitches glitch

Finally after admiring all of your pictures, here I am with my 1st picture post!    (From California Adventure- Block Party Bash parade)


----------



## PryncessChrysty

KirklandTutu said:


> I have no idea why I love this thing, it really makes no sense.



It's really nice! Where is that at?


----------



## quiltymom

I love the castle shot.  Now I wish we were going to CA for Christmas so I could sneak over for a peek.  Oh well.  Too bad they don't do anything fun like this to the castle in June!  _sigh_

Here's another old photo - you can even see when it was developed!  And I have no idea who the kid is, either.  Does anyone remember what his name is?  He's the cat from Pinocchio.


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

Gideon...is his name.  I don't know if I'm spelling it right or not, but I'm pretty sure that's him!


----------



## PryncessChrysty

willis37862 said:


> I don't have any pictures to post since I have never been to DL   but I love looking at everyone else's photos , they are great! Thanks everyone for sharing your great photos.



I'm happy to share the love because I know I love looking at the pics you post over on the WDW POTD thread! Your DH is so funny!!


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## KirklandTutu

PryncessChrysty said:


> It's really nice! Where is that at?



Tower of Terror Lobby


----------



## CADZNYCHC

Celebrating Birthday's at Club 33




Dana at the entrance (her 1st time to the club)




On our way up....




and our very yummy lunch~


----------



## Disneyluvr2

^Oh, you're so lucky to spend a birthday at Club 33!!!!  I turn 50 next year and I would give my right eye to celebrate it at Club 33!!!  It would make turning 50 a little less painless!


----------



## KirklandTutu




----------



## CADZNYCHC

Disneyluvr2 said:


> ^Oh, you're so lucky to spend a birthday at Club 33!!!!  I turn 50 next year and I would give my right eye to celebrate it at Club 33!!!  It would make turning 50 a little less painless!



Yes - thanks to some really wonderful business associates, I have veen there about 5 times - including my 40th & this last lunch was for MY 50th & Dana's 40something....don't worry about the big 5-0...it doesn't hurt...& DL still lets in to the park & even ride the rides!!!


----------



## Stitches glitch




----------



## La2kw




----------



## quiltymom

Another float from the long ago "Spirit of America" parade.


----------



## Jen72386

diznylnd said:


> Sorry these pics are not the best with all the lighting equipment in the way,  they were filming Dancing with the stars last night.



what settings did you use on your camera for these shots? they're awesome!


----------



## willis37862

PryncessChrysty said:


> I'm happy to share the love because I know I love looking at the pics you post over on the WDW POTD thread! Your DH is so funny!!



Thanks for the compliment and thanks for sharing you pics.   Yeah I am lucky I have a great DH...he is a lot of fun and a little goofy


----------



## KirklandTutu

From last year...seems to be about that time...


----------



## Stitches glitch




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## quiltymom

Good morning!  Here's a pic of me and my sister way back in 1976.  (That's me on the left.)  This is the way you met characters back then - they roamed the park and stopped for photos whenever people wanted one.  I love the hunny jar on Pooh's head!


----------



## diznylnd

Jen72386 said:


> what settings did you use on your camera for these shots? they're awesome!



Thanks,  I took my point and shoot which is a Canon S2is. This was taken on auto with the flash off. The castle was so bright they came out nice without the flash. Hand held.


----------



## diznylnd

Small world ready for Christmas this year!


----------



## quiltymom

diznylnd said:


> Small world ready for Christmas this year!



This is so beautiful!  It looks like a Sugar Plum castle.


----------



## willis37862

quiltymom said:


> Good morning!  Here's a pic of me and my sister way back in 1976.  (That's me on the left.)  This is the way you met characters back then - they roamed the park and stopped for photos whenever people wanted one.  I love the hunny jar on Pooh's head!



That's great  Just look at how much Pooh has changed!!


----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Looks like Mickey and Minnie were eating healthier back in the 60's and a lot taller.


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## CADZNYCHC

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Looks like Mickey and Minnie were eating healthier back in the 60's and a lot taller.



hummmm...i think i much prefer today's mice!!!!


----------



## ScrapperKimmyD

diznylnd said:


> Small world ready for Christmas this year!



Wow, that's so pretty!  I was thinking, "that's prettier than last year", but when I looked at my pic, I realized it could just be that it's a better pic!   (ooo, that may not have come out right.  I meant it could have looked that good last year, too, but my pic doesn't do it justice.)


----------



## quiltymom

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Looks like Mickey and Minnie were eating healthier back in the 60's and a lot taller.



Oh my goodness.  Simply amazing!  Thanks for posting this - how funny they look compared to what we're used to now!


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## diznylnd

ScrapperKimmyD said:


> Wow, that's so pretty!  I was thinking, "that's prettier than last year", but when I looked at my pic, I realized it could just be that it's a better pic!   (ooo, that may not have come out right.  I meant it could have looked that good last year, too, but my pic doesn't do it justice.)



Thanks! Your pic is very sharp too!


----------



## diznylnd

Master Mason said:


>


This pic is beautiful too!


----------



## Jen72386

ScrapperKimmyD said:


> Wow, that's so pretty!  I was thinking, "that's prettier than last year", but when I looked at my pic, I realized it could just be that it's a better pic!   (ooo, that may not have come out right.  I meant it could have looked that good last year, too, but my pic doesn't do it justice.)





See mine end up lookign more liek the this one.. how do i get it to look more vibrant like the first one?


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## Stitches glitch




----------



## deletedpenguin




----------



## DangerMouse

deletedpenguin said:


>



Gasp!   You must have rode "pure evil". I suppose that photo was completely worth the ride though. Such a gorgeous view.


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

What's "pure evil"???  It is a great shot, deletedpenguin!!


----------



## DangerMouse

MUDisneyCouple said:


> What's "pure evil"???  It is a great shot, deletedpenguin!!



Sun Wheel = PURE EVIL.


----------



## willis37862

GoofyontheHiSeas said:


> Looks like Mickey and Minnie were eating healthier back in the 60's and a lot taller.



WOW  They have come a long way! I agree with the others I like the Mickey and Minnie we have today much better. Thanks for sharing , great picture.  



NostalgicDad said:


>



What a beautiful picture. 



*Hope that everyone has a great turkey day. *


----------



## deletedpenguin

DangerMouse said:


> Gasp!   You must have rode "pure evil". I suppose that photo was completely worth the ride though. Such a gorgeous view.





MUDisneyCouple said:


> What's "pure evil"???  It is a great shot, deletedpenguin!!




Thanks! Happy Turkeyday!


----------



## Armadillo4

An important and exciting moment for any young padawan: when they receive their first training lightsaber.


----------



## NostalgicDad

willis37862 said:


> What a beautiful picture.
> 
> *Hope that everyone has a great turkey day. *


 

Thanks willis37862!


----------



## Hofmanns4

This is DS2's first time on Gadgets Go-Coaster. From watching the previous riders, he immediately raised his arms when the ride started. I laughed so hard and quickly grabbed a photo.


----------



## PryncessChrysty

Hofmanns4 said:


> This is DS2's first time on Gadgets Go-Coaster. From watching the previous riders, he immediately raised his arms when the ride started. I laughed so hard and quickly grabbed a photo.




OMG!!! How cute is that?!?!?!  It's so great that you were able to capture that moment!


----------



## Hofmanns4

PryncessChrysty said:


> OMG!!! How cute is that?!?!?!  It's so great that you were able to capture that moment!



Thanks!

Me too! After seeing how many great pictures everyone takes here on the Dis, I made sure to take my camera every day this trip.


----------



## mystic_path

OH MY GOODNESS!! Check out that little dare devil of a cute little child on the roller coaster. Thats priceless


----------



## quiltymom

Today, Gadgets Go-Coaster.  Tomorrow - Space Mountain!

It's good to see you're raising your son with the correct Disney values!


----------



## samkj




----------



## samkj




----------



## Alex2kMommy

What is the snowfall?  (I assume it's fake.)


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Basically, it's bubbles.


----------



## willis37862

Hofmanns4 said:


> This is DS2's first time on Gadgets Go-Coaster. From watching the previous riders, he immediately raised his arms when the ride started. I laughed so hard and quickly grabbed a photo.



Ahhh that is so cute.


----------



## deletedpenguin




----------



## momshadow

samkj said:


>



This is an amazing photo. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## samkj

Thanks, I don't have a very steady hand, so most the castle is blurry.    I have one more I thought came out well...


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## quiltymom

deletedpenguin said:


>



Is this from the Hungry Bear restaurant?  If so, I've never seen this cute guy before.


----------



## deletedpenguin

quiltymom said:


> Is this from the Hungry Bear restaurant?  If so, I've never seen this cute guy before.



Ya it is. Off to your left.


----------



## ilvpoohbear76

Just thought I would share a few pictures myself since I finally learned how to upload them in this forum.
Have a great day everyone!! TTFN






[/IMG]


----------



## PrincessKell

We just got back and this is one of my favorite pictures of the Castle that I took. 





and one of California


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## Terri.M

Balcony at New Orleans Square Oct 30/07


----------



## deletedpenguin

Another from the Disney Electrical Light Parade.


----------



## diznylnd

deletedpenguin said:


> Another from the Disney Electrical Light Parade.



stunning pic!


----------



## drag n' fly

Well I am a amateur photographer however here is a pic of the castle lit up at night that I took last week.


----------



## deletedpenguin

diznylnd said:


> deletedpenguin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another from the Disney Electrical Light Parade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stunning pic!
Click to expand...


Thanks!


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## quiltymom

deletedpenguin said:


> Another from the Disney Electrical Light Parade.



I've got one, too!    Let me see - Kodak Instamatic vs. Digital SLR?  I like yours a lot better!     Seriously, it is a stunning photo!


----------



## deletedpenguin

quiltymom said:


> I've got one, too!    Let me see - Kodak Instamatic vs. Digital SLR?  I like yours a lot better!     Seriously, it is a stunning photo!



Nah, I like your "post processing"


----------



## Robert TG

Well, I'm back from my trip to Japan.
Here is a photo of the Blue Fairy in the Tokyo Disneyland Electric Parade






She is followed by six electric Knights on Horseback. Sorry about the blurry picture but it can give you the idea.


----------



## mt mommy

PrincessKell said:


> We just got back and this is one of my favorite pictures of the Castle that I took.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one of California



The castle looks AMAZZZZZZINNNNNNGGGGGG!!!  I want to plan a trip for Christmas next year!!!  FUN, FUN, FUN!!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## drag n' fly

GC Christmas tree. I never noticed a family under there until I got home


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## diznylnd

PryncessChrysty said:


>








Wow how funny I just took this pic on 11-28. I don't know if before that I have even noticed Donald in toontown. lol. Great pic!


----------



## deletedpenguin




----------



## Robert TG

Fantasmic


----------



## diznylnd

Robert TG said:


> Well, I'm back from my trip to Japan.
> Here is a photo of the Blue Fairy in the Tokyo Disneyland Electric Parade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is followed by six electric Knights on Horseback. Sorry about the blurry picture but it can give you the idea.




Are you sharing your other pics from Tokyo Disneyland?? I would love to see them.


----------



## PryncessChrysty

diznylnd said:


> Wow how funny I just took this pic on 11-28. I don't know if before that I have even noticed Donald in toontown. lol. Great pic!



That really is funny because I had never noticed it before either!!  I took that pic on 11/18.
It seems we follow each others tracks quite often - so many times you'll post a picture that I will have just taken myself! GMTA!!


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## Lluianae

diznylnd said:


>



Do you know what they are getting ready for? Looks interesting.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

candellight percesion


----------



## PryncessChrysty

diznylnd said:


>



We did it again!   By the look of the clock in each photo it seems that we missed each other by about 15 minutes! That is, if you were there on Sunday.


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## Hound 109

fairycat said:


>



Day of the Dead?

Very cool.  

One day I have got to attend a DotD type fair/festival.

Great pic.


----------



## Robert TG

diznylnd said:


> Are you sharing your other pics from Tokyo Disneyland?? I would love to see them.



Sure, I'll share some photo's of Tokyo Disneyland as long as no one objects. It is a "Disneyland" after all, just not in California.

Tokyo Disneyland does not have a "Main Street USA", no train station here or fire station. It has in it's place the "World Bazaar" which is full of shops like the Grand Emporium, Bakery, etc. The biggest difference is the whole area is undercover, which really does change the atmosphere of the area.

Anyway, I'll post a picture of what the World Bazaar looks like as you approach the Park. And I'll post the picture of the 2007 Christmas tree that is in the center of the World Bazaar, and the night time photo.


----------



## AmericanItGirl

The World  Emporium is reminiscent of The Great Exhibition of 1851 of London.    I wonder if the architects were trying to impart a feeling based off of the World's Fairs and Exhibitions that were so popular in the US at the turn of the last century.


----------



## PryncessChrysty

Robert TG - I just love all of your Tokyo Disney pics!! I cannot wait to go there some day!!  Were you able to go to DisneySea on your trip, as well?

My POTD from IASWH:


----------



## quiltymom

Yes - Please keep on posting the Tokyo DL pics for all of us who will most likely never get there...


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## MUDisneyCouple

quiltymom said:


> Yes - Please keep on posting the Tokyo DL pics for all of us who will most likely never get there...



Ditto!  Thanks for the pics...what is DisneySea?  Is it Tokyo's 2nd park?  How exciting!


----------



## Mrs. Bee

One of my favorite spots ini the park...especially at Christmas.
(sorry if another photo of the staircase was already posted...I haven't looked through the thread yet.)


----------



## Robert TG

AmericanItGirl said:


> The World  Emporium is reminiscent of The Great Exhibition of 1851 of London.    I wonder if the architects were trying to impart a feeling based off of the World's Fairs and Exhibitions that were so popular in the US at the turn of the last century.



Could be. The English Disney brochure says, Go back to early 20th-century small town America! Victorian-style shops line the street of this entranceway to Tokyo Disneyland.



"Ditto! Thanks for the pics...what is DisneySea? Is it Tokyo's 2nd park? How exciting!"

Ok I'll post a couple more photos, these from DisneySea. 
How to discribe DisneySea in a word...Mindblowing. It has to be the jewel of the Disney 2nd Parks. Beautiful and detailed like only Disney can.

This is a picture of the entrance area from the monorail.





The Chrismas Tree in DisneySea with the Tower of Terror in the backround.





Here is a front on View of "Hotel Hightower"





For a site that really does the Tokyo Diney Parks justice, you can't go past exploring the "Joe in Tokyo" site.  Joe photographs all the different holiday displays and video's all the shows which you can download (free). What a Disney experiance! For an example, watch the "Legend of Mythica" show.
Joe's Site
http://www.jtcent.com/main.php

Legend of Mythica (66 Photo's and a video of the show)
http://www.jtcent.com/disneysea/special/spx5th/5th_myth.html

A picure of Minnie from that show.


----------



## KirklandTutu

It's been awhile, I need to remind myself to have fun and post pics!


----------



## kelmac284




----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## KirklandTutu




----------



## Robert TG

A display in front of Tokyo Disneyland's castle.





detail





detail


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## cutedisneygirly

I woke up the first morning of our trip, opened up our curtains, and saw... FOG!?!?!  I guess the change in winds the day before brought a change in weather!  (10/26/07)


----------



## Robert TG

Twinkling Holiday Moment.
Castle & Tree lighting ceremony in Tokyo Disneyland


----------



## diznylnd

Robert TG said:


> A display in front of Tokyo Disneyland's castle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> detail



Wow what amazing pics, such rich color and detail! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Robert TG

Thank you diznylnd.
Here is Donald as a reindeer and this the costume he wears in the show called "Big Band Beat" that plays in the "Broadway Music Theater" on "The American Waterfront" in DisneySea.


----------



## kelmac284




----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## Robert TG

PryncessChrysty said:


>



Very Pretty, where is that located?


here is Main Street 2005 Tree (all Gold 50th anniversary)


----------



## garate55

Robert TG that is in Critter Country in front of The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh.


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## Robert TG

A great picture of Pirates of the Caribbean.

Downtown Disney...empty


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## bouncy54

I love the atmosphere of Frontierland.  (Nov. 10, 2007)


----------



## bouncy54




----------



## bouncy54

Our grandchildren, Kristyl & Brandon, with Mickey.  We has such a wonderful time!


----------



## La2kw

Santa's Reindeer Roundup.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Heres one of all of us with the christmas chip and dale


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## PryncessChrysty

diznylnd said:


>




WOW! It's so cute at night!! I've only been over there during the day when it looks like this:






*JadeDarkstar*: I love the pic in your signature! He is my favorite pirate in the Bootstrappers - well, maybe it's a tie between him & the accordian player!


----------



## diznylnd

PryncessChrysty said:


> WOW! It's so cute at night!! I've only been over there during the day when it looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JadeDarkstar*: I love the pic in your signature! He is my favorite pirate in the Bootstrappers - well, maybe it's a tie between him & the accordian player!



I just love the rustic ambiance of Pooh corner at Christmas!!! 
Kirsty


----------



## CADZNYCHC

On our way to DL (again) this afternoon  LOVE our AP's!!!!


----------



## bradk




----------



## Robert TG

bradk said:


>



So that is what it's like without people!


----------



## Robert TG




----------



## MUDisneyCouple

bouncy54 - I am so jealous that you got to ride the canoes!!!  My family and I were there this year the weekend before Halloween and there was not a canoe in site to paddle  

Oh, well...just another reason to get out of the Midwest and head to the Sunshine state!!   With all this ice and snow...it sounds like heaven to me!


----------



## bradk




----------



## diznylnd




----------



## Robert TG




----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## GoofyontheHiSeas

Matterhorn from the Sun Wheel.


----------



## bradk




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## PrincessKell




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## diznylnd

NostalgicDad said:


>



what a stunning picture! I just love the clarity and how crisp it is! Great shot!


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## NostalgicDad

diznylnd said:


> what a stunning picture! I just love the clarity and how crisp it is! Great shot!


 
Thanks!  She was quite photogenic and we loved the reindeer roundup area.


----------



## bradk




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## diznylnd

bradk said:


>





NostalgicDad said:


>



I just love these pics!!!!


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## cutedisneygirly

How in the world did you get this shot???



bradk said:


>


----------



## bradk

the mickster and i are tight.


----------



## Robert TG




----------



## Lluianae

bradk said:


>



How did you get Mickey in front of IASW? That is very cool!
LOL I didn't realize someone already asked that question


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## bradk




----------



## PryncessChrysty

bradk said:


>



Very cool!  How do you get the pics w/o the grates in them??


----------



## PryncessChrysty

bradk said:


>



Very cool!  How do you get the pics w/o the grates in them??


----------



## bradk

i think they're there, but so out of focus that they almost blend out. i'm not sure offhand which lens i used, but if you do use a strong enough zoom, you can get the pic totally between the wires, 

i have quite a few taken like that...

here are a couple of others











i dunno if it helps, but these were taken with an SLR, so the lens butts out, it's not flat against the body


----------



## bradk

oh, on the maliboomer, you know what it is?

isn't there space between the vehicle door and the grill behind you? i think that's how that was done, shot in that space. i think that yellow bit in the corner (which i could totally crop out) is part of the vehicle side.


----------



## PrincessKell




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## enyaj40

i was kinda bummed when i realized i'd have to scrap my wdw trip due to time constraints and switch to dlr

i am looking at these photos, though, and getting SO excited about a trip to dlr

they are beautiful and i thank you all for sharing

i'll have to dig out my ones from my nana from the 60's and share them


----------



## mystic_path

NostalgicDad that picture of the New Orleans ornaments is just beautiful


----------



## NostalgicDad

mystic_path said:


> NostalgicDad that picture of the New Orleans ornaments is just beautiful


 

Thank you.  I always feel intrigued by that area and loved seeing all the holiday decorations in and around New Orleans Square.


----------



## cryssi

PrincessKell said:


> We just got back and this is one of my favorite pictures of the Castle that I took.



I've been backtracking this thread to find a pic of the castle!  I LOVE it!  I wanted to go to the park to see the christmas decorations but just haven't had the time.   It's not christmas until you see Disney christmas, so I guess it's just not christmas this year... 

Great pic!


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## Robert TG




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## bradk




----------



## LukenDC

bradk said:


>



Love this!


----------



## Robert TG

NostalgicDad said:


>



WOW! Just WOW! What a great Photo....
It's so Crisp and Clear and just Beautiful.


----------



## Lluianae

bradk said:


>



I was very disappointed that I had forgotten to look for her this past July, she is one of my favorite Disney sightings. Thank you for sharing


----------



## NostalgicDad

Robert TG said:


> WOW! Just WOW! What a great Photo....
> It's so Crisp and Clear and just Beautiful.


 

Thank you for the nice comments.


----------



## Robert TG




----------



## PryncessChrysty

Robert TG said:


>



Where is this one from?


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## bumbershoot

Love the picture through the leaves, Brad!


----------



## willis37862

*PryncessChrysty*....Very pretty picture of the castle. 
*
NostalgicDad*...WOW. I love this picture!


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## NostalgicDad

willis37862 said:


> *NostalgicDad*...WOW. I love this picture!


 
willis37862.....Thank you.  And, Happy Festivus to you too!  I'll see if I can find a picture of the family pole!


----------



## bumbershoot




----------



## bradk




----------



## PryncessChrysty

willis37862 said:


> *PryncessChrysty*....Very pretty picture of the castle.
> *
> NostalgicDad*...WOW. I love this picture!



Thank you!


----------



## PryncessChrysty

Merry Christmas Eve!!


----------



## diznylnd

Happy Holidays to everyone. Have a safe and Merry Christmas!


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## NostalgicDad

Merry Christmas!


----------



## cryssi

NostalgicDad said:


>



holy cow what are you shooting with???  Jealous!  Great pic!!!


----------



## bumbershoot




----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

Nice pictures NostalgicDad! Merry Christmas!!



NostalgicDad said:


> Merry Christmas!


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

Hey NostalgicDad, where were you when you took this picture? Were you using your Sigma 18-55? Did you use a tripod?
Your photos, as always, are awe inspiring! When I grow up I want to take pictures as nice as yours!   



NostalgicDad said:


>


----------



## DangerMouse

bumbershoot said:


>



Ok Molly, I'll bite. What and where is that?


----------



## NostalgicDad

cryssi said:


> holy cow what are you shooting with??? Jealous! Great pic!!!


 

Thanks a bunch.  That was taken with my Nikon D80 and Sigma 18-50mm f/2.8 lens.


----------



## NostalgicDad

DisneySuiteFreak said:


> Hey NostalgicDad, where were you when you took this picture? Were you using your Sigma 18-55? Did you use a tripod?
> Your photos, as always, are awe inspiring! When I grow up I want to take pictures as nice as yours!


 

I really appreciate those nice comments.  I was standing almost directly in front of the castle just across the street in the hub and actually up against the iron fencing for this show.  Unfortunately they ended it 5 minutes in as the winds got a bit too strong.  Since I don't take my tripod with me every night in the park, I didn't get very many this time around.  The other nights we were there, they didn't cancel.  And yes, I was using the Sigma 18-50mm f/2.8.  It's a great lens.


----------



## Robert TG

PryncessChrysty said:


> Where is this one from?


The tree was in the City Hall in 2005.


----------



## Robert TG

Here is one from a Parade in Tokyo Disneyland


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## bumbershoot

DangerMouse said:


> Ok Molly, I'll bite. What and where is that?



  It's an apple seed from Heimlich's Chew Chew Train.  I was playing with my zoom on my new S3, and since that train goes so (almost painfully so) slooooow, almost all of my pictures from the ride (one day we went 8 times almost in a row) came out.  Only one that didn't was the animal crackers in the box, and that's b/c the light is weird and confused the camera.


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## cryssi

NostalgicDad said:


> Thanks a bunch.  That was taken with my Nikon D80 and Sigma 18-50mm f/2.8 lens.



Yup, we definitely need a faster lens, then...lol!  Or rather we need to take a faster lens to the parks...


----------



## eatntae

Fantastic photos, NostalgicDad!


----------



## NostalgicDad

eatntae said:


> Fantastic photos, NostalgicDad!


 

Thanks eatntae!


----------



## NostalgicDad

Staying with the holiday theme in ToonTown....


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## La2kw




----------



## bradk




----------



## PryncessChrysty

It was so overcast this whole day - this was the day Miley Cyrus was taping her performance for the Christmas Parade on ABC


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## bradk




----------



## La2kw

Love New Orleans Square at Christmastime.


----------



## MommyWithDreams

Absolutely gorgeous pictures!!!! I don't have a camera as nice as the rest of you...I just have a digital but it does take great pictures. I struggle with nightime pictures. Can one of you help me out with what settings I should use at night? I know a tripod would help tremendously.....
I have a Canon Powershot Sd630Elph.
THanks


----------



## MommyWithDreams

They are definitely not the quality of some on here....but here's some of my pics from last Spring. This was before Nemo opened. I wasn't able to get them on camera, but there were scuba divers in the water that waved to us as we went overhead on the monorail.


----------



## bradk

tripods won't help with parades. you use a tripod when you need a longer exposure, but a long exposure at a parade will just end up with a blurry photo as the subject moves.

it looks like nostalgicdad simply used his flash in the solider pic which would be the right thing to do anyway (although i could be wrong)

it looks like mommywithdreams did not use a flash on the castle pic which would require a tripod.

in my DEP shot, i didn't use a flash simply because i didn't want to negate the ambient light of pete's dragon. if you've ever seen a flash photo of the DEP, you'll know that what you'll really see is a wire frame of the float and maybe a vague sense of where the lights are.

since i didn't use a tripod or flash, i actually manually controlled the ISO level and shutter speed so that it got enough light to register the photo but didn't stay open long enough to either overexpose it or register any kind of movement from the subject itself. i usually start at a shutter speed of 1/50 or so and tweak it from there.


----------



## MommyWithDreams

I wish I knew what all that meant....how do you adjust shutter speed on a small handheld digital camera...or can you? 
Surprisingly...that castle picture I took, was not taken with a tripod. Instead it was a very very VERY steady hand after probably 40 takes of nothing but a blur. That pete picture is amazing.


----------



## PryncessChrysty

I was absolutely in LOVE with the castle this year!


----------



## bradk

MommyWithDreams said:


> that castle picture I took, was not taken with a tripod. Instead it was a very very VERY steady hand after probably 40 takes of nothing but a blur. That pete picture is amazing.



well that works too  

you'll have to check your manual to see if you can adjust shutter speed.


----------



## NostalgicDad

bradk said:


> it looks like nostalgicdad simply used his flash in the solider pic which would be the right thing to do anyway (although i could be wrong)


 

No flash used in my parade photos.  The photo of the toy soldiers was using ISO 1600 with an f/2.8 lens which resulted in a shutter speed of 1/125 sec. which is plenty of speed to stop the action and avoid blur.  For parades, I will typically use aperture priority mode.  The D80 handles noise well with the in-camera high ISO noise reduction.

My threshold for handholding and slow shutter speeds comes in around 1/15-1/30 sec. although I've managed a few decent shots down to 1/10-1/6 sec. sans tripod.

I'll always avoid the use of flash if at all possible for various reasons but if you don't have the ability to adjust settings a flash will get you decent shots of a non-electrical parade.  But, as bradk mentioned, you never want to use a flash during DEP.


----------



## bradk

well that explains why i shoot in shutter priority mode and not aperture, my canon lenses are f/3.5 minimum. but i'm fairly happy with this shot which was taken with the flash (external) (and at WDW)





i might have to look into third party lenses


----------



## NostalgicDad

bradk said:


> i might have to look into third party lenses


 

Yep, I've been very happy with Sigma when it comes to the faster glass.  I'm also getting ready to pull the plug on the Sigma 10-22mm over the Nikon 12-24mm.  Image quality is basically the same and cost is $500 less.......no brainer for me.


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## tinkerbelt

NostalgicDad said:


> The D80 handles noise well with the in-camera high ISO noise reduction.



You're telling me!!  I have a Rebel XTi, and using high ISO is almost unheard of for me, because the noise is so bad.  I wish I would have understood all of that stuff before I bought my camera!


----------



## NostalgicDad

Happy New Year!


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## blackjackdelta

tinkerbelt said:


> You're telling me!! I have a Rebel XTi, and using high ISO is almost unheard of for me, because the noise is so bad. I wish I would have understood all of that stuff before I bought my camera!


 
If you have a noise problem due to high ISO you may want to look at the Noiseware software. What I find most folk do not understand "exposure" and post processing tools. Most folk want to pick a cam up and press the button and expect the image to be pristine. Some are luckey, many are not. The photography board has many good tips and all types of situations. Good system, good glass and knowledge make for a better chance to get what you want. NOT TO FORGET THE RIGHT LIGHT.

Good shooting,

Jack


----------



## bradk




----------



## Robert TG

HAPPY NEW YEAR !

I hope no one minds me posting a few pictures from Tokyo Disneyland. Sometimes one photo just doesn't tell the story. This series of 6 photo's was taken of the Cinderella float in the Tokyo Disneyland Electricial Parade. What impressed me was how the changing lights and colors make the float look so very different. I'd never seen Cinderella's dress do this before.


----------



## MommyWithDreams

THat's beautiful Robert...great pics!


----------



## Bugdozer

NostalgicDad said:


> Thanks a bunch.  That was taken with my Nikon D80 and Sigma 18-50mm f/2.8 lens.





NostalgicDad said:


> Happy New Year!



Hi,

AMAZING photos you take  I just looked at all your photos in your link and they simply blew me away. I could only wish in my dreams to take pictures as good as yours. A few months back I bought the Sony Alpha 100 dslr. Got a couple of books and quickly became overwhelmed. You have inspired me to pick it up again and learn the darn thing. I really wish I could find a photography class in my area. Today I ordered a Sigma 18-50mm EX F2.8 Digital Lens for my sony alpha. I hope it is similar to what you use in your DL photos. I really want to be able to capture night pictures, parades, and fireworks. Once you take the pictures what software do you use if any to make your colors so vivid. Also how did you get such great non blurry pictures on Big Thunder Railroad. We go to DL in april so I have 3 months to learn my camera Thanks for sharing such amazing and beautiful pictures.

Bug


----------



## tinkerbelt

blackjackdelta said:


> If you have a noise problem due to high ISO you may want to look at the Noiseware software. What I find most folk do not understand "exposure" and post processing tools. Most folk want to pick a cam up and press the button and expect the image to be pristine. Some are luckey, many are not. The photography board has many good tips and all types of situations. Good system, good glass and knowledge make for a better chance to get what you want. NOT TO FORGET THE RIGHT LIGHT.
> 
> Good shooting,
> 
> Jack



Thanks, I'll check that out!  I haven't been able to use Photoshop for awhile, something on it went haywire and it needs a reinstall.  Maybe this will be my motivation to do it and finally get all of these untouched pics off of my hard drive!


----------



## NostalgicDad

Bugdozer said:


> Hi,
> 
> AMAZING photos you take I just looked at all your photos in your link and they simply blew me away. I could only wish in my dreams to take pictures as good as yours. A few months back I bought the Sony Alpha 100 dslr. Got a couple of books and quickly became overwhelmed. You have inspired me to pick it up again and learn the darn thing. I really wish I could find a photography class in my area. Today I ordered a Sigma 18-50mm EX F2.8 Digital Lens for my sony alpha. I hope it is similar to what you use in your DL photos. I really want to be able to capture night pictures, parades, and fireworks. Once you take the pictures what software do you use if any to make your colors so vivid. Also how did you get such great non blurry pictures on Big Thunder Railroad. We go to DL in april so I have 3 months to learn my camera Thanks for sharing such amazing and beautiful pictures.
> 
> Bug


 

Bug......I very much appreciate and am flattered by your nice comments.  I know when I read books on photography, I can't just read through them then apply everything.  I take my time and try to apply as I go while actually using my camera.  Let the knowledge sink in and repeat it then once you feel comfortable, focus on another area in the same manner.  Basically shoot, compare, then shoot some more.

I really don't do any post processing with regards to color.  I mainly use Nikon's Capture NX software for making minor adjustments to Levels, D-Lighting, and Unsharp Mask as well as cropping.  On night time and especially fireworks pictures, I typically don't do any post processing other than cropping.  Trust me when I say not all shots always turn out that good.

And, as far as the shots on BTMR, I was actually pleasantly surprised how well they turned out as well.  On those particular shots, I was using the Sigma 18-50 and aperture f/2.8 and ISO 200.  The resulting shutter speeds ranged from 1000/sec. to 2500/sec with a few even at 3200-4000/sec.  No post processing on those shots.

You can also find a lot of information (and much better pictures) over on the Photography Board.  You're sure to find someone with the same camera you have that can answer specific questions on that.  Lots of helpful folks there.  Thanks again!


----------



## diznylnd

Robert TG said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR !
> 
> I hope no one minds me posting a few pictures from Tokyo Disneyland. Sometimes one photo just doesn't tell the story. This series of 6 photo's was taken of the Cinderella float in the Tokyo Disneyland Electricial Parade. What impressed me was how the changing lights and colors make the float look so very different. I'd never seen Cinderella's dress do this before.



I love seeing the photos from your trip to Tokyo. Please continue to share them!


----------



## GailT

Thanks for sharing those pictures. I don't know about anyone else but me, I am aching to go there, I doubt I will ever be able to afford it but at least I know I can live it through you. The pictures you post are beautiful


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

NostalgicDad said:


> Bug......I very much appreciate and am flattered by your nice comments.  I know when I read books on photography, I can't just read through them then apply everything.  I take my time and try to apply as I go while actually using my camera.  Let the knowledge sink in and repeat it then once you feel comfortable, focus on another area in the same manner.  Basically shoot, compare, then shoot some more.
> 
> I really don't do any post processing with regards to color.  I mainly use Nikon's Capture NX software for making minor adjustments to Levels, D-Lighting, and Unsharp Mask as well as cropping.  On night time and especially fireworks pictures, I typically don't do any post processing other than cropping.  Trust me when I say not all shots always turn out that good.
> 
> And, as far as the shots on BTMR, I was actually pleasantly surprised how well they turned out as well.  On those particular shots, I was using the Sigma 18-50 and aperture f/2.8 and ISO 200.  The resulting shutter speeds ranged from 1000/sec. to 2500/sec with a few even at 3200-4000/sec.  No post processing on those shots.
> 
> You can also find a lot of information (and much better pictures) over on the Photography Board.  You're sure to find someone with the same camera you have that can answer specific questions on that.  Lots of helpful folks there.  Thanks again!



Hi NostalgicDad,
I am so glad to read what you wrote. I am so overwhelmed with learning how to use my camera along with reading all the books on understanding exposure, that I really feel like I don't have time to learn how to Photoshop and do post processing. (I, like you, read a bit and then try to practice what I've learned and see what works for me in various situations. I can never get through a whole book and feel like I've mastered it.) I want to learn how to use post prcessing software, but I don't think that I should have to look to the use of software to 'fix' what I couldn't get right in the camera use in the first place. Does that make sense? 
Some photographer's book I read recently said the same thing -- get the photo right by learning to use the camera and various lenses, and you won't have to worry as much about post processing. It's there to be used as a tool, not as a crutch. (I think it was one of David Busch's books???Anyway that's what the guy wrote in his book, and I agree. Makes a lot of sense to me.)
Again, your photos and advice are always inspiring and makes me think maybe one day, my photos will be as good as yours.
DSF


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## missmonkey




----------



## blackjackdelta

DisneySuiteFreak said:


> Hi NostalgicDad,
> I am so glad to read what you wrote. I am so overwhelmed with learning how to use my camera along with reading all the books on understanding exposure, that I really feel like I don't have time to learn how to Photoshop and do post processing. (I, like you, read a bit and then try to practice what I've learned and see what works for me in various situations. I can never get through a whole book and feel like I've mastered it.) I want to learn how to use post prcessing software, but I don't think that I should have to look to the use of software to 'fix' what I couldn't get right in the camera use in the first place. Does that make sense?
> Some photographer's book I read recently said the same thing -- get the photo right by learning to use the camera and various lenses, and you won't have to worry as much about post processing. It's there to be used as a tool, not as a crutch. (I think it was one of David Busch's books???Anyway that's what the guy wrote in his book, and I agree. Makes a lot of sense to me.)
> Again, your photos and advice are always inspiring and makes me think maybe one day, my photos will be as good as yours.
> DSF


 
Reading the paperwork gives you an idea of how to use the camera mechanics, practice gives you a mental plan on what to do in varied circumstances. For every great picture I may take, there may be 50 that are not. But that is what nice about digital, you can throw them away without expense.
Bryan Peterson's book "Understanding Exposure" has a wealth of knowledge and is easy to read and really will turn a light bulb on. I went to USC film school and Brooks Film school many years ago and 1000's of hours in a darkroom and I still make dumb decisions, but who cares, you can throw them away.

Jack


----------



## diznylnd

missmonkey said:


>



Love that shot, such a different perspective.


----------



## bradk




----------



## missmonkey

diznylnd said:


> Love that shot, such a different perspective.


Thanks, diznyland!  I love, love, love going down that walkway and sticking my head in to see Triton.  I have to do it every time I go.

As for today's pic:


----------



## Robert TG

This was taken from the train on the way to tommorowland


----------



## MommyWithDreams

Where exactly is this view of Triton at? Great shot!


----------



## NostalgicDad

bradk said:


>


 

bradk.......That's a pretty funny shot.  Cool.


----------



## La2kw

diznylnd said:


>



Wow!  That snowman apple is 8 bucks now?!  I used to pay 5 bucks for those just a couple years ago.  That particular one doesn't even have his eyes on straight.  For that kind of money, it should look perfect, IMO.  I guess we won't be buying any more of those...


----------



## missmonkey

MommyWithDreams said:


> Where exactly is this view of Triton at? Great shot!


Thank you!  There's a walkway near Ariel's throne where Ariel appears for meet-and-greets during the day (sorry -- don't know what it's called).  This walkway cuts from the castle to the Astro Orbiter.  It looks like this when you have your back to the castle and face Tomorrowland:





The meet-and-greet area is to the left.  The statue of Triton with that view is on the right of that path.


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## MommyWithDreams

missmonkey said:


> Thank you!  There's a walkway near Ariel's throne where Ariel appears for meet-and-greets during the day (sorry -- don't know what it's called).  This walkway cuts from the castle to the Astro Orbiter.  It looks like this when you have your back to the castle and face Tomorrowland:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The meet-and-greet area is to the left.  The statue of Triton with that view is on the right of that path.



Thank you so much. I know exactly where you're talking about. I'll take a peek in March. Not sure how i missed that last year


----------



## Robert TG




----------



## DangerMouse

Robert TG said:


>



Is that a store on the pier in DCA? I can't believe I've never been in there! What a cool design.


----------



## missmonkey

Robert TG, nice one!  I've never seen that one before.


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## missmonkey




----------



## deletedpenguin

Well, it's been awhile since I've posted in here, but can you blame me? I moved to Australia. 

Here's a shot from last summer.


----------



## BecBennett

deletedpenguin said:


> Well, it's been awhile since I've posted in here, but can you blame me? I moved to Australia.



Wow, when did that happen? More photogenic sights over here?  

Welcome back to Summer!


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## wdwnut4life

beautiful Tokyo Disneyland pics, that reminds me of the scene in Sleeping Beauty where Aurora's dress changes

http://www.myspace.com/wdwdancetwirlnut
http://www.freewebs.com/tiff_lisatony7/


----------



## deletedpenguin

BecBennett said:


> Wow, when did that happen? More photogenic sights over here?
> 
> Welcome back to Summer!



September actually. I will have had almost a year of summer. Can't complain.  There are alot of photogenic sites here, just check out my Flickr account. 


NostalgicDad, great shot!


----------



## Lluianae

NostalgicDad said:


>



Very nice picture, I like the detail of Timmy.


----------



## missmonkey




----------



## Robert TG

DangerMouse said:


> Is that a store on the pier in DCA? I can't believe I've never been in there! What a cool design.



Yes it was, I believe the area is being redesigned, so I'm not sure if it will still be there.
I love the themeing in the parks.


----------



## Robert TG

Here is a photo of The Sleepy Whale Shoppe, a store inside of Triton's Kingdom...Mermaid Lagoon (Tokyo Disney Sea).
The Whales eye actually opens and looks around every minute or two.




This is the inside of the Whale shop, See the Ribs and Tonsil,  
(sorry for the poor quality, I didn't get the light right and had to enhance this to the extreme)


----------



## Robert TG

deletedpenguin said:


> Well, it's been awhile since I've posted in here, but can you blame me? I moved to Australia.



G'day Mate
Yes it's hard to be a big Disney fan and live in Australia.
It' does cost thousands of dollars for the air fare to visit a Disneyland park 
But the good news is Hong Kong Disneyland and Tokyo Disneyland are a bit closer. 
To make it worth it, I stay as long as I can each visit. 
I'll be visiting Walt Disney World in Florida in April 2008, and going to Disneyland California on the way back in May.  
I should get a "few" good photos


----------



## natenapril




----------



## natenapril




----------



## NostalgicDad

Lluianae said:


> Very nice picture, I like the detail of Timmy.


 
Thank you.  He just caught my eye standing on top of that balloon.


----------



## natenapril




----------



## natenapril

Man do I miss snow. Not sure I am cut out for living in Northern California .TIme to move back to Alaska.


----------



## GailT

natenapril said:


> Man do I miss snow. Not sure I am cut out for living in Northern California .TIme to move back to Alaska.



Come to Boston a foot of snow   is expected in Mass YUCK,   I like the snow Ihat I saw in DL a few years ago ai Christmas:


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## natenapril




----------



## missmonkey

Nice one, natenapril!


----------



## natenapril

Thanks.  I love the picture of the Matterhorn but I will admit I was too afraid to ride it 
Here's another one!


----------



## natenapril

Everybody has one of these but here is another picture of the A


----------



## gnbuggy




----------



## actionvaughn

I was annoyed since there was a bunch of people on the train, so I wanted to wait for it to leave, but this was a good opportunity. Tink's got some birthing hips if you don't mind me saying... She kinda looks like a midget with no waist here.


----------



## spazzyjazzy

actionvaughn said:


> I was annoyed since there was a bunch of people on the train, so I wanted to wait for it to leave, but this was a good opportunity. Tink's got some birthing hips if you don't mind me saying... She kinda looks like a midget with no waist here.



I love this picture! It has to be my favorite one so far. 
My tattooist said the same thing about Tink when he did my Tink tattoos. He said "Tinkerbell has a bootay on her."


----------



## natenapril




----------



## eeyoresnr

great pics everyone  my daughter (age 22) is in Southern California right now visiting her best friend from school. They went to DL yesterday and are going to California Adventure tomorrow. she has 2 cameras with her so hopefully I will have some pics of my own to post when she gets back


----------



## missmonkey




----------



## nittanyliongirl02

Subscribing!


----------



## natenapril




----------



## Lovin' Lorne

Spring/Summer 2007


----------



## natenapril




----------



## missmonkey




----------



## natenapril

MissMonkey, it looks like it's just us here lately keeping this one alive.


----------



## bumbershoot

"MissMonkey, it looks like it's just us here lately keeping this one alive."

Just keep it warm for about 11 days, when I'll be back with scads of good, I hope, pictures.


----------



## gnbuggy




----------



## Cabelle1863

We'll be there Feb. 4-8 to celebrate our 15th anniversary  so I plan to take tons of pictures. I can't wait  and I'll be happy to share my pictures.


----------



## deletedpenguin

bumbershoot said:


> "MissMonkey, it looks like it's just us here lately keeping this one alive."
> 
> Just keep it warm for about 11 days, when I'll be back with scads of good, I hope, pictures.



I'll play. Here's a shot I dug up.


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## natenapril

Whoohoooo!   More posters!!!


----------



## Lovin' Lorne

Main Street, USA. 2007


----------



## natenapril




----------



## missmonkey

THAT'S what I like to see, people!     Way to throw down!

For today, I'd like to see you your directional signage, natenapril . . .





. . . and raise you a lonely walkway out of Pinocchio Lot!


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## Robert TG




----------



## GailT

natenapril said:


>




I love this picture, would you mind if I put that as my wallpaper on my computer?


----------



## GailT

natenapril said:


>



How come I never saw that sign, where was it?


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## lvstitch




----------



## natenapril

GailT said:


> How come I never saw that sign, where was it?




I think we saw it going towards DD.  This was my first trip though so it's tough to remember everything. I was too excited


----------



## natenapril




----------



## natenapril

GailT said:


> I love this picture, would you mind if I put that as my wallpaper on my computer?



Go ahead!!


----------



## lvstitch




----------



## natenapril




----------



## prettyprincessbelle

natenapril said:


>



I'm always afraid to go behind the green rope, thinking I'm going to get yelled at..


----------



## missmonkey

NostalgicDad, nice!
natenapril, excellent as always.


----------



## natenapril

missmonkey said:


> NostalgicDad, nice!
> natenapril, excellent as always.



Oh my goodness that is so cool. My kids would have loved that!


----------



## natenapril




----------



## natenapril

prettyprincessbelle said:


> I'm always afraid to go behind the green rope, thinking I'm going to get yelled at..



My DH thought the CM looked like a giant.


----------



## PryncessChrysty

natenapril said:


>



EVERY time I see this sign, it's always at 9 minutes....so strange!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

natenapril said:


> My DH thought the CM looked like a giant.



  

that's so funny! he does compared to that little background!


----------



## mystic_path

prettyprincessbelle said:


> that's so funny! he does compared to that little background!



He is a tall one thats for sure, but yeah I guess the visual effects dont help either


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## natenapril




----------



## MommyWithDreams

Anyone have pics from Pirates? Especially looking for right when you get inside the building ...the scene that the boats float by as they are coming back in. Thanks


----------



## MinnieMouse73

I've only just come into this thread so I haven't seen all the replies yet, but can I join in?  Are there any rules or do we just post any Disneyland photo?

Hope this is ok ...


----------



## deletedpenguin

^ Nice sillhouette, and welcome!


----------



## MinnieMouse73

Thanks  

How about one of Goofy eating my daughter's Pluto?


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

MinnieMouse73 said:


> Thanks
> 
> How about one of Goofy eating my daughter's Pluto?



  

He's jealous of the other dog! Oooo!!!


----------



## PrincesCJM

Sorry, posted in wrong place


----------



## Lluianae

Goofy is the best character we've interacted with...He is awesome


----------



## gnbuggy

Its not the greatest, I was rushed.


----------



## PryncessChrysty

Welcome, MinnieMouse73!


----------



## natenapril

here is Goofy and my Dad. We tend to drag my Dad with us on vacations and the Fab 5 are his favorite.


----------



## natenapril




----------



## actionvaughn

MinnieMouse73 said:


>



If I was a little kid, I'd be so mortified...  I love Goofy though, especially the one that starts doing the robot spontaneously. 






I was sitting down for HSM, and the group next to me looked at me funny cause I kept leaning into them to try and get everything in the picture.


----------



## natenapril




----------



## nittanyliongirl02

All of these pics make me want to visit Disneyland badly!!


----------



## Lovin' Lorne

PryncessChrysty said:


>



Yummm.... my favorite in park place to eat. *slurp*


----------



## natenapril




----------



## deletedpenguin

^ Cool shot guys! I swear I need to start reposting some of my original shots, I'm running out of pics!


----------



## MinnieMouse73

I was sooooo excited to see Boo!


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

Once again, folks, loving your pictures!  Thanks for posting daily...it's my daily Disney dosage that keeps me going until my next trip...whenever that is


----------



## missmonkey




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## actionvaughn

Great pics everyone! (I'm gonna try fireworks today) Why isn't this thread a sticky? 






Dumbo is sad about that.


----------



## Msslaydbug

I loved looking through these photos ! We have some amazing photographers on here !


----------



## natenapril

Great picture NostalgicDad!


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## NostalgicDad

natenapril said:


> Great picture NostalgicDad!


 

Thanks natenapril!  Same to you.


----------



## MommyWithDreams

My firework  pics are nothing compared to some on here..but I liked how this one made night look like day for a split second.


----------



## MinnieMouse73




----------



## MommyWithDreams

Can't remember if I ever posted this one.....
It was hard to leave our last night


----------



## natenapril




----------



## natenapril




----------



## MunkyMe13

This used to terrify me as a kid!


----------



## actionvaughn

Munky, there's more than one reason why I haven't been on the Storybook boats...


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## LukenDC




----------



## thmar

Oh...I love this thread!!


----------



## missmonkey




----------



## natenapril

NostalgicDad,  Here is the same picture at night.


----------



## deletedpenguin




----------



## NostalgicDad

natenapril said:


> NostalgicDad, Here is the same picture at night.


 

Cool.  I've actually never been over there at night for some reason.


----------



## NostalgicDad

deletedpenguin.......I like the vivid colors in your teacups shot. You can always get some interesting shots of those at night.......


----------



## deletedpenguin

NostalgicDad said:


> deletedpenguin.......I like the vivid colors in your teacups shot. You can always get some interesting shots of those at night.......



Thanks, it's my favourite place in the park to take photos. but only at night. It's so bright and cozy.


----------



## natenapril




----------



## PryncessChrysty

This was taken today - the tulips all around the HUB are beautiful!!


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## natenapril




----------



## thmar

PryncessChrysty said:


> This was taken today - the tulips all around the HUB are beautiful!!



BEAUIFUL!!


----------



## PryncessChrysty

thmar said:


> BEAUIFUL!!



Thank you, thmar!


----------



## PryncessChrysty

*NostalgicDad:* Beautiful picture of BTMRR, but I was cracking up because everyone looks more like they're on the DLRR, and not 'The Wildest Ride in the Wilderness!'   

*natenapril:* That's really cool how the monorail is lined up just right with all of the YOMD banners!  Were you waiting for the monorail to come by or did it just happen like that?


----------



## NostalgicDad

PryncessChrysty said:


> *NostalgicDad:* Beautiful picture of BTMRR, but I was cracking up because everyone looks more like they're on the DLRR, and not 'The Wildest Ride in the Wilderness!'


 

Thanks!  Yeah, even though we're moving pretty fast, everyone does seem pretty laid back and just enjoying a nice, relaxing train ride.  Pretty funny.


----------



## natenapril

PryncessChrysty said:


> *natenapril:* That's really cool how the monorail is lined up just right with all of the YOMD banners!  Were you waiting for the monorail to come by or did it just happen like that?



It just happened that way LOL!!


----------



## KCmike




----------



## missmonkey

KCmike, I didn't know the whale did that!


----------



## MinnieMouse73

> KCmike, I didn't know the whale did that!



Me neither!


----------



## natenapril

Mosters Inc was closed when we visited. I was so bummed. But great picture!







Everyone has one of these pics but here's mine


----------



## MinnieMouse73

> Mosters Inc was closed when we visited. I was so bummed.



That's a shame, it's a great ride and we did it so many times when we were there last summer.  We loved Ros, she was so funny picking on people in each car!


----------



## MinnieMouse73




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## Lovin' Lorne




----------



## missmonkey




----------



## Robert TG




----------



## natenapril

sorry   double post


----------



## natenapril

None of these blocks are ours but I would loved to had one.


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## natenapril




----------



## Armadillo4

*NostalgicDad*, I love that picture of the Partners statue. It's gorgeous!

Here's a photo taken last Saturday of Remember...Dreams Come True Fireworks as seen from the Rivers of America. I think the Mark Twain served as a pretty nice ground level object for perspective. And yes, a tripod was used. My hands aren't that steady.


----------



## actionvaughn

Armadillo4 said:


>



Wow... What an amazing picture!


----------



## AmericanItGirl

That s gorgeous, Armadillo4, with the fireworks arcing over the Mark Twain.


----------



## Robert TG

Armadillo4 said:


> *NostalgicDad*, I love that picture of the Partners statue. It's gorgeous!
> 
> Here's a photo taken last Saturday of Remember...Dreams Come True Fireworks as seen from the Rivers of America. I think the Mark Twain served as a pretty nice ground level object for perspective. And yes, a tripod was used. My hands aren't that steady.



That is an Awesome Photo!


----------



## Robert TG

This is the Grizzly River Run (Dry)





The Big Drop


----------



## NostalgicDad

Armadillo4 said:


> *NostalgicDad*, I love that picture of the Partners statue. It's gorgeous!
> 
> Here's a photo taken last Saturday of Remember...Dreams Come True Fireworks as seen from the Rivers of America. I think the Mark Twain served as a pretty nice ground level object for perspective. And yes, a tripod was used. My hands aren't that steady.


 
Armadillo4.......I'm always so concerned with getting good fireworks shots near the castle and never thought about your perspective with the Mark Twain. That's a really cool shot.


----------



## natenapril

^^^^^Great picture NostalgicDad^^^^^^^^
I really want to get some good fireworks pictures next time.


----------



## NostalgicDad

natenapril said:


> ^^^^^Great picture NostalgicDad^^^^^^^^
> I really want to get some good fireworks pictures next time.


 

Thanks natenapril.  I always dedicate one night to staking out a spot with my tripod for the fireworks.  When we were there last month that meant 2.5 hours.  Unfortunately that night, they stopped them only 5 minutes into the show due to high winds aloft.


----------



## natenapril

We were there the middle of December (our first trip) and we didn't plan ahead well enough to get a good spot.  So we went on some more rides instead. There is no chance of us sitting and holding our spots for 2 hours with a 2 year old with us   Next time though I really need to get some good shots


----------



## missmonkey




----------



## actionvaughn

Hate the Sun Wheel, hate Tower of Terror, and hate anything that goes up. If I was going to brave Tarzan's Treehouse, I was damn sure gonna get a picture.


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## natenapril




----------



## daisy2

My DH Rob in Mickeys house
IMG]http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa241/bonpryr/captainjacksparrow.jpg[/IMG]
Captain Jack Sparrow on Tom Sawyers Island
IMG]http://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa241/bonpryr/disney2007028.jpg[/IMG]
A pirate holding on to his treasures


----------



## KCmike




----------



## natenapril




----------



## MinnieMouse73




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## tinkryansmom

Your fireworks shots are AMAZING!!

We are going in 2 weeks!  Can't wait!!

Maybe we will post a great shot when we get back.  Thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## natenapril




----------



## Robert TG




----------



## KCmike




----------



## MinnieMouse73




----------



## quiltymom

Thanks, everyone, for posting photos.  I ran out of pics a few months back, but the good news is that I will be returning to DL and making a first trip to Cal Adv. at the end of June!    I'm going to make sure to take lots and lots of photos so I can get back in on the fun here.

In the meantime, I'll just enjoy looking at everyone's photos of my favorite place on earth ...  (but I'll be drinking tea, not coffee!)


----------



## Robert TG




----------



## bumbershoot

I've got to find a (free) noiseware program that runs on my Mac, but for now I'll just have to deal with what I *thought* was an amazing series of pictures.    Here's one.

Actually, I just threw it onto photobucket instead of shutterfly as I first posted...and seeing it "bigger" I realize that it's nowhere near as "noisy" as others...this one I set the camera down on a pillar instead of just holding it in my hands!  Guess that made a difference.







RobertTG, thanks for taking those shots of the GRR area "for me".  I was wandering around there on Saturday but didn't take out my camera (no idea why, lost in thought, I suppose), and now I don't have to be sad about it b/c I can look at yours!


----------



## Robert TG

Your welcome, Here is another from that area


----------



## MinnieMouse73

Here you go ...


----------



## MinnieMouse73

and ...


----------



## MinnieMouse73

and ...


----------



## daisy2

Okay had trouble loading these pictures so I will try again.  These were taken on Tom Sawyer Island. But the pirates hang out there too.  Not sure if they call it Pirate Island.


----------



## bumbershoot

Oh I love that Jack.  But you have to be polite to him or he'll go all pirate-y on you!  

Thanks Robert.  The truck with kayaks cracked me up as I walked by, b/c I woman with her 3-ish year old son were standing there, the boy was just lovin' it.  And even though she doesn't know I have a 3 year old boy myself, I felt that we shared a look that said "I paid all this money for a trip to Disneyland Resort, and my kid loves the fake kayaks the most!"   

*****
Inside ToT.


----------



## missmonkey




----------



## daisy_77

Everyone has such wonderful pictures!


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## ohiolandshark

Some quality pics here


----------



## brocklesnar69

Does anyone have any pics of the Indiana Jones attraction?


----------



## Scoobmuzic

brocklesnar69 said:


> Does anyone have any pics of the Indiana Jones attraction?



I have a picture of the outside.


----------



## lulubelle

One of my favorite parts of Nemo


----------



## bumbershoot

brocklesnar69 said:


> Does anyone have any pics of the Indiana Jones attraction?



Ceiling and high wall...


----------



## DirkLogan

Here is a nice Thanksgiving pic I took on Thanksgiving day 2006. In case you can't tell, they have Thanksgiving dinner as their hats. It was very cool. They were nice enough to pose for us as we laughed!

http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h51/McColloughScottLisa/Public/100_0823.jpg


----------



## PrincessKell

hehehe that is a great picture!


----------



## MunkyMe13




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## missmonkey




----------



## Scoobmuzic

Haunted Mansion


----------



## KCmike

that the plaza inn is located in the same spot at Disneyland and Disneyworld...(at the end of main street on the right).


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

DirkLogan - that picture is too much!!!  Gotta love that - who would have thought to put Tgiving dinner on your head like that!  Creative bunch!  My DH loved the videocamera that they had, we still have ours like that from when I was a kid (it does still work, by the way!).


----------



## Disneyluvr2

^^ I had to go back and look at the video camera!  Ha!  That's hilarious!  That thing must be an antique by now!  I love the hats!!! I wonder where they got them?  What a fun bunch!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Disneyluvr2 said:


> ^^ I had to go back and look at the video camera!  Ha!  That's hilarious!  That thing must be an antique by now!  I love the hats!!! I wonder where they got them?  What a fun bunch!



I went back at looked at the video camera too!!  I wonder how old that thing is!! And those people do look like a blast, especially with those hats!!


----------



## trodrigue

He spotted the bench and posed it himself.  A great job, if I say so!


----------



## deletedpenguin

Disneyluvr2 said:


> ^^ I had to go back and look at the video camera!  Ha!  That's hilarious!  That thing must be an antique by now!  I love the hats!!! I wonder where they got them?  What a fun bunch!



That was the first thing I noticed too, that video camera is HUUUGE!!!


----------



## diznylnd

Halloween Time 2007


----------



## MunkyMe13

Alice in Wonderland





Pinocchio





Tower of Terror





Enjoy!


----------



## natenapril




----------



## MunkyMe13




----------



## natenapril




----------



## jnjusoioa

MunkyMe13 and natenapril, what kinds of camera do you both have?? You both have awesome photos, I love them and they are so crisp and clear.


----------



## jnjusoioa

diznylnd said:


>



Where is this tree out in TT?? I thought at Christmas they always had the crazy looking tree that looks like it belongs in TT.


----------



## MunkyMe13

jnjusoioa said:


> MunkyMe13 and natenapril, what kinds of camera do you both have?? You both have awesome photos, I love them and they are so crisp and clear.



Kodak Easy Share M883  Not a bad little camera and we got ours on sale for 149.  I love it!!


----------



## daisy_77




----------



## jnjusoioa

MunkyMe13 said:


> Kodak Easy Share M883  Not a bad little camera and we got ours on sale for 149.  I love it!!




Thank you so much, I was wondering, does it take double AA batteries or the lithum batteries, up until this point I have only used digital cameras with the double AA batteries, but it seems most of them now take the lithum batteries and I was just wondering, how many batteries to you usually carry around with you, because it would really stink to have your camera totally power down while you are at the park, any suggestions from anyone would be greatly appreciated. Thanks a million.


----------



## natenapril

jnjusoioa said:


> MunkyMe13 and natenapril, what kinds of camera do you both have?? You both have awesome photos, I love them and they are so crisp and clear.




Nikon D50


----------



## natenapril




----------



## MunkyMe13

jnjusoioa said:


> Thank you so much, I was wondering, does it take double AA batteries or the lithum batteries, up until this point I have only used digital cameras with the double AA batteries, but it seems most of them now take the lithum batteries and I was just wondering, how many batteries to you usually carry around with you, because it would really stink to have your camera totally power down while you are at the park, any suggestions from anyone would be greatly appreciated. Thanks a million.



It takes the little lithium battery. We usually bring the one in the camera and a spare but usually its because we aren't going to charge them over the weekend. We usually take around 100-180 pics per trip.


----------



## MunkyMe13

I dunno if this counts as a disneyland photo of the day but it was at Disneyland in front of the matterhorn... my dh did this spur of the moment for the guy and caught me off guard... it was sooo sweet!!!






Pooh Ride!





Hmmm interesting. We are witnessing a native ritual. I know a bit of the native language... Let me see if I can translate... *listens* ummm... nope...


----------



## Brady's Mom

MAN!! I wish I knew how to post pictures. We have some cute ones from our previous trip. Great pics. I love to see them.


----------



## Lynzer Torte

There had been fires in the hills around Anaheim during our trip and the smoke was hanging around Disneyland for a few days.





On a much clearer day:


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## jnjusoioa

natenapril said:


> Nikon D50



Thank You!!!


----------



## jnjusoioa

MunkyMe13 said:


> It takes the little lithium battery. We usually bring the one in the camera and a spare but usually its because we aren't going to charge them over the weekend. We usually take around 100-180 pics per trip.




Thank you so much.


----------



## diznylnd

jnjusoioa said:


> Where is this tree out in TT?? I thought at Christmas they always had the crazy looking tree that looks like it belongs in TT.



This tree has large colored ornaments and is a little crazy, the tree is in the food court area of TT.


----------



## jnjusoioa

diznylnd said:


> This tree has large colored ornaments and is a little crazy, the tree is in the food court area of TT.



Cool, where is the other crazy tree?? Do you know which one I am talking about?


----------



## WeatherbySwann

Brady's Mom said:


> MAN!! I wish I knew how to post pictures. We have some cute ones from our previous trip. Great pics. I love to see them.



Upload your pics to Photobucket.com (it's free!), and then copy and paste the image address here on the DIS and your pics should show up.


----------



## natenapril




----------



## diznylnd

The new Disneyland dream suite!!!


----------



## KCmike




----------



## Lynzer Torte

See the carriage in the middle of the street?  They were filming something with Cinderella on this day.


----------



## PrincessKell

MunkyMe13 said:


> I dunno if this counts as a disneyland photo of the day but it was at Disneyland in front of the matterhorn... my dh did this spur of the moment for the guy and caught me off guard... it was sooo sweet!!!



how sweet! what a great picture to have!


----------



## thmar

KCmike said:


>



Love this place!


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## KCmike




----------



## natenapril




----------



## mystic_path

*Goofy was in need of a nap*


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

MommyWithDreams said:


> Anyone have pics from Pirates? Especially looking for right when you get inside the building ...the scene that the boats float by as they are coming back in. Thanks



This is one of my favorite rides...I have a few if these are the ones you are referring to:


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

brocklesnar69 said:


> Does anyone have any pics of the Indiana Jones attraction?



One of my favorite rides! Here are a few:


----------



## diznylnd

The view from Chip and Dales Tree house.


----------



## NostalgicDad

This is a strange one......


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

NostalgicDad said:


> This is a strange one......



Let's all sing like the birdies do! Tweet tweet tweet tweet tweet!!


----------



## TinkerBell DVC

subscribing.. so i can find this thread again


----------



## PrincessKell

mystic_path said:


> *Goofy was in need of a nap*



hehe Love that picture!


----------



## tkitty

Love those Micky bars!


----------



## bumbershoot

MunkyMe13 said:


> Hmmm interesting. We are witnessing a native ritual. I know a bit of the native language... Let me see if I can translate... *listens* ummm... nope...



Yay, I love that joke!!!  I've only heard it once.  Did the skipper wait there an almost painfully long time before finally saying "nope?


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

NostalgicDad said:


> This is a strange one......



Nice picture! Now everybody sing! In the Tiki Tiki Tiki Tiki Tiki Room...


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## NostalgicDad

DisneySuiteFreak said:


> Nice picture! Now everybody sing! In the Tiki Tiki Tiki Tiki Tiki Room...


 
I've been singing it in my head ever since I took that picture when we were there in mid-December!


----------



## diznylnd

PryncessChrysty said:


>


Ok you got me, where is this? 
Kirsty


----------



## Mrs. Bee

diznylnd said:


> Ok you got me, where is this?
> Kirsty



i was wondering the same thing!


----------



## actionvaughn

Minnie's House? I have no clue.. I'd like to know too..


----------



## Sunobo

Mrs. Bee said:


> i was wondering the same thing!



I was wondering the same thing.  Based on the carrots and bunny ears, I would guess that it was in Critter Country and maybe Winnie the Pooh but that's only a guess.  I can't believe how much we missed while we were there and it really makes me want to go back.

On a side note, I wish people would post were the location in when they post a picture.  I've only had the pleasure of visiting DL & DCA once for 3 days so most of these pictures are things I've never seen before.


----------



## MunkyMe13

Maybe in the Mad Hatter?


----------



## MunkyMe13

Outside of Sleeping Beauty's Castle





Opposite of the other picture





Daisy


----------



## rockstargeisha

I'm guessing something from Alice in Wonderland?


----------



## PrincessKell

PryncessChrysty said:


>



Yes I was wondering myself where this is? I am not remembering!


----------



## Lynzer Torte

In front of Small World


----------



## MinnieMouse73

That's an interesting shot of Small World


----------



## Mrs. Bee

Mad Tea Party - November 2007


----------



## minniefaye

PryncessChrysty said:


>



is this in the store down in critter country?


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

A night time shot. It rained the night I shot this and the ride was closed... I love the look of the lanterns at night...


----------



## Mrs. Bee

Love the night shot of the tea cups!!  especially since they are empty.  Fabulous.


----------



## Disneyluvr2

MunkyMe13 said:


> Maybe in the Mad Hatter?


That's what I was thinking too.  So, are we right PryncessChrysty????


----------



## Lluianae

PryncessChrysty said:


>



Is it found in the "Alice in Wonderland ride"?


----------



## Lluianae

Here is my POTD....


----------



## mommaU4

From the Winnie the Pooh ride, which used to be the Country Bear Jamboree.


----------



## PryncessChrysty

I'm so sorry for the delay everyone!  I just opened up the DIS for the first time today, and saw all of your messages - I had no idea I had created such a stir!  

So.....(drumroll, please).....the award goes to.............












MunkyMe13!!!!!!!!!!   


There is a little loft like area behind the cash registers in the Mad Hatter shop outside of Alice in Wonderland (not the Mad Hatter shop on Main St.)

Here's another one from that shop for today's POTD:


----------



## PrincessKell

Very very clever. you had us stumped


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

Mrs. Bee said:


> Love the night shot of the tea cups!!  especially since they are empty.  Fabulous.



Thank you Mrs. Bee!


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## WeatherbySwann

mommaU4 said:


> From the Winnie the Pooh ride, which used to be the Country Bear Jamboree.



Woah! The Imagineers sure weren't "subtle" with that hidden detail!


----------



## DangerMouse

WeatherbySwann said:


> Woah! The Imagineers sure weren't "subtle" with that hidden detail!



Actually, it's quite subtle since you have to turn completely around backwards in your beehive car and know right where to look. If you are in the back row, forget it, the back of the car is too high and blocks your view.  It took me several times to find these guys.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

DangerMouse said:


> Actually, it's quite subtle since you have to turn completely around backwards in your beehive car and know right where to look. If you are in the back row, forget it, the back of the car is too high and blocks your view.  It took me several times to find these guys.



Yep! Plus you gotta find what room they're in! But I thought that once I was right under the door way and I turned around, I though they were huge!


----------



## actionvaughn

Shortest Mickey like ever... And happy early Chinese New Year!


----------



## DangerMouse

actionvaughn said:


> Shortest Mickey like ever... And happy early Chinese New Year!



Do they have this huge display set up on Main Street?  Where is it?  I read about Mickey and Minnie dressing in traditional Chinese clothing, but wow, this is kind of over the top!


----------



## quiltymom

DangerMouse said:


> Actually, it's quite subtle since you have to turn completely around backwards in your beehive car and know right where to look. If you are in the back row, forget it, the back of the car is too high and blocks your view.  It took me several times to find these guys.



I'll have to look for these guys this summer!  We go on the Pooh ride at least two or three times in a row.  How fun.


----------



## diznylnd

In Toon Town.


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## deletedpenguin

Nice pic blackjack!


----------



## jnjusoioa

diznylnd said:


> In Toon Town.




This is awesome!!! Can't wait to see this.


----------



## jnjusoioa

actionvaughn said:


> Shortest Mickey like ever... And happy early Chinese New Year!



Does anyone know how long he will be out?? Will he be out for awhile or just through this week??


----------



## blackjackdelta

deletedpenguin said:


> Nice pic blackjack!


 
Thank you.


Jack


----------



## bumbershoot

jnjusoioa said:


> This is awesome!!! Can't wait to see this.



No really, you can wait.   I thought everyone was just bashing the treehouse for no reason, figured it had to be good....oh boy was I wrong.

But go ahead, be excited for it...just don't blame me for not trying to warn you!  Even my 3 year old looked at me with a "that's IT?" look, and he's easily amused!  


The New Year set-up is at DL?  Oh man....I wanna go.  Actually, I want to just get that limited edition pin, but those darn ebayers with no intentions of *keeping* the pin bought 'em all up so people like me were out of luck.  Harumph.


Picture!


----------



## nutshell

GRRRR!!!  I can't get a picture to past here.  Any suggestions?


----------



## actionvaughn

To answer your questions about the display, it's set up on Main St, to the right of Mad Hatters. It's a nice display, but not quite as elaborate or big as the Dia de Los Muertos display. (What you see in the Mickey photo is essentially the gist of it) What I did like was that the CMs in the area were dressed in traditional Asian clothes too.. The line was loooooooooooooong and much longer than character lines usually are so I didn't have enough patience to wait. Here's a glimpse of Minnie though:  






Not sure how long it'll be up, but I'll ask tomorrow, and try and get much better pics.


----------



## diznylnd

bumbershoot said:


> No really, you can wait.   I thought everyone was just bashing the treehouse for no reason, figured it had to be good....oh boy was I wrong.
> 
> But go ahead, be excited for it...just don't blame me for not trying to warn you!  Even my 3 year old looked at me with a "that's IT?" look, and he's easily amused!
> 
> 
> The New Year set-up is at DL?  Oh man....I wanna go.  Actually, I want to just get that limited edition pin, but those darn ebayers with no intentions of *keeping* the pin bought 'em all up so people like me were out of luck.  Harumph.
> 
> 
> Picture!



OMG LOL I agree, we climbed up the stairs and that was it.  But the sign was cute...


----------



## diznylnd

nutshell said:


> GRRRR!!!  I can't get a picture to past here.  Any suggestions?



You have to upload the pic to a host site like Photobucket then just copy and past the img link. Hope this helps!


----------



## natenapril




----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

From IASWH:


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## diznylnd

DCA by the grizzly river rapids.


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## DangerMouse

Oooooh, very nice shot as usual, Danny!


----------



## MinnieMouse73




----------



## eatmypixiedust

MinnieMouse73 said:


>



Cool! I didn't know they were teaching you how to draw Ratatouille! I haven't been to the animation academy in a long time. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NostalgicDad

DangerMouse said:


> Oooooh, very nice shot as usual, Danny!


 
Thanks DangerMouse!


----------



## eatmypixiedust

My favorite Billies!  Taken on 1/31/08


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

Ratatouille Window at Disneyland Emporium on Main St...That little bugger moves fast!


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## diznylnd

Fountain in TT.


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## natenapril




----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

NostalgicDad said:


>



Nice one Nostalgic! Did you use a tripod or was this handheld? I have a couple of similar photos, but handheld, and nowhere near as sharp as this. Really nice!


----------



## NostalgicDad

DisneySuiteFreak said:


> Nice one Nostalgic! Did you use a tripod or was this handheld? I have a couple of similar photos, but handheld, and nowhere near as sharp as this. Really nice!


 
Thanks DSF. Absolutely used a tripod for that one. I usually pick one night (or should I say I'm allowed to pick one  ) to walk around with my Manfrotto tripod. The one thing that is unique about this shot is the slightly red lighting you might notice. It's from one of the brief explosions in the F! show that I happened to capture at the right time. You can really tell when compared to the one below that I took basically 5 seconds apart.


----------



## Cabelle1863

Here's a picture DH took Monday (2-4) as we were waiting briefly in line for BTMRR.


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

NostalgicDad said:


> Thanks DSF. Absolutely used a tripod for that one. I usually pick one night (or should I say I'm allowed to pick one  ) to walk around with my Manfrotto tripod. The one thing that is unique about this shot is the slightly red lighting you might notice. It's from one of the brief explosions in the F! show that I happened to capture at the right time. You can really tell when compared to the one below that I took basically 5 seconds apart.



They're both really nice!


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## diznylnd




----------



## deletedpenguin




----------



## MinnieMouse73




----------



## NostalgicDad

diznylnd said:


>


 

Cool shot diznylnd.....I like it.


----------



## Mrs. Bee

deletedpenguin said:


>



yay for redheads!


----------



## MunkyMe13




----------



## BecBennett

Just had to post something so I could see my counter        Doing the little happy dance!


----------



## diznylnd

NostalgicDad said:


> Cool shot diznylnd.....I like it.



Thanks!


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## MunkyMe13

blackjackdelta said:


>



great pic! I love this ride!


----------



## jory29




----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## Pinkstarblm

blackjackdelta said:


>



this so just became my desktop background!


----------



## deletedpenguin

I may be recycling some of my old pics now, but...


----------



## tink2dw

This is My favorite pic of this trip. When do ever see Grizzly River Run area this deserted? Just no people.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Pinkstarblm said:


> this so just became my desktop background!


Thank you. All my photo's are resized down. Would be glad to send the original.

Jack


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## diznylnd




----------



## DisneySuiteFreak




----------



## thmar

*
Awesome photos..disnylnd and DisneySuiteFreak!!*


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## Mrs. Bee

Awesome photos!

I love taking pictures of the flowers in the parks.


----------



## deletedpenguin




----------



## PryncessChrysty

Not a very artful shot, but I just loved this bookcase!


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## quiltymom

deletedpenguin said:


> I may be recycling some of my old pics now, but...



That's fine with me!  I've got the memory of a gnat.


----------



## deletedpenguin




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## NostalgicDad

I finally got to spend some time at DCA at night since I'm usually at DL after dark. The 'deletedpenguin' from down under inspired me to camp out near the Paradise Pier area to get a lot of shots like these......


----------



## heatherleigh




----------



## Danauk

NostalgicDad, that photo is amazing! I hope to be able to contribute to this thread after my 1st trip to DL in the summer. I'm going to practice taking park pictures when I go to DLP in April!!


----------



## blackjackdelta

NostalgicDad said:


> I finally got to spend some time at DCA at night since I'm usually at DL after dark. The 'deletedpenguin' from down under inspired me to camp out near the Paradise Pier area to get a lot of shots like these......


 
Thats very nice, what did you shoot that at?

Jack


----------



## PryncessChrysty

Beautiful NostalgicDad!  By any chance, were you on the Mark Twain taking photos on Friday night??


----------



## Alex2kMommy

NostalgicDad, simply beautiful!


----------



## cmwade77

pxlbarrel said:


>



What, where & when was this?


----------



## bumbershoot

DisneySuiteFreak said:


> Ratatouille Window at Disneyland Emporium on Main St...That little bugger moves fast!



I love love love that window.  

Here are some close-ups that I got.  Everything in there seems to be meaningful.





Lasseter, of course, is rather important.






The Chinoise note might refer to a French film of a similiar/same name, and I know they used French films as inspiration.  Jenny Lynn I'm befuddled by, though.





Enrico is a person who worked on the film.





Anyone who watches the extra stuff on Pixar films has heard of J. Deamer.


I love that window!


----------



## La2kw

cmwade77 said:


> What, where & when was this?



It's not my pic, but that looks like the old "Eureka!" parade at DCA.  I don't like parades, but I loved that one.


----------



## NostalgicDad

Danauk said:


> NostalgicDad, that photo is amazing! I hope to be able to contribute to this thread after my 1st trip to DL in the summer. I'm going to practice taking park pictures when I go to DLP in April!!


 
Thanks Danauk! We look forward to your pictures. Have a great time in DLP.




blackjackdelta said:


> Thats very nice, what did you shoot that at?
> 
> Jack


 
Thanks blackjackdelta. I was using my D80 w/Sigma 18-50mm f/2.8 (and tripod of course).....

Shutter - 10sec
Aperture - f/16
ISO - 100




PryncessChrysty said:


> Beautiful NostalgicDad! By any chance, were you on the Mark Twain taking photos on Friday night??


 
Thanks PryncessChrysty. Nope, I was back in Texas Friday night.  




Alex2kMommy said:


> NostalgicDad, simply beautiful!


 
Thanks for the nice comment Alex2kMommy!


----------



## PryncessChrysty

I LOVE this sign - a great way to start the day!!


----------



## PryncessChrysty

bumbershoot said:


> I love love love that window.
> 
> Here are some close-ups that I got.  Everything in there seems to be meaningful.



I've passed by that window 1,000 times and never noticed all of that detail before!  
That right there is exactly why I love Disney!!


----------



## bumbershoot

PryncessChrysty said:


> I've passed by that window 1,000 times and never noticed all of that detail before!
> That right there is exactly why I love Disney!!





My son loves the window and the movie, and I was missing him on my solo trip, so I was just standing there....and started noticing all those things.  The J Deamer note is next to the mirror...it's all just so real and cute!  And yay for my camera!


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

NostalgicDad said:


> I finally got to spend some time at DCA at night since I'm usually at DL after dark. The 'deletedpenguin' from down under inspired me to camp out near the Paradise Pier area to get a lot of shots like these......



Another awesome photo Danny!


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

bumbershoot said:


> My son loves the window and the movie, and I was missing him on my solo trip, so I was just standing there....and started noticing all those things.  The J Deamer note is next to the mirror...it's all just so real and cute!  And yay for my camera!



I never noticed all those little details, thanks for posting them! We (my DS and I) love that movie too!


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## NostalgicDad

DisneySuiteFreak said:


> Another awesome photo Danny!


 
Thanks DisneySuiteFreak.


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## NostalgicDad

Very cool blackjackdelta!


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## blackjackdelta

NostalgicDad said:


> Very cool blackjackdelta!


 

Thanks Danny, love your pics. What were the circumstances for the one above..never have seen that area empty like that.

Jack


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

blackjackdelta said:


>


Nice one! Can you tell us your Exif data? I tried to get a shot of this when I was there but it didn't come out.... 
Thanks!


----------



## blackjackdelta

DisneySuiteFreak said:


> Nice one! Can you tell us your Exif data? I tried to get a shot of this when I was there but it didn't come out....
> Thanks!


 
Thanks.
Canon 30D
Sigma Lens
1/30
f6.7
ISO 3200

Non processed photo using both JPEG and RAW. Only way I could get some of the photo's to turn out. Could use Noiseware and make it look better but do not have the time.

Jack


----------



## deletedpenguin

blackjackdelta said:


> Non processed photo using both JPEG and RAW. Only way I could get some of the photo's to turn out. Could use Noiseware and make it look better but do not have the time.
> 
> Jack



Meh. I think it looks great. Nice work!

Here's my contribution for the day. The evil Sun Wheel.


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

blackjackdelta said:


> Thanks.
> Canon 30D
> Sigma Lens
> 1/30
> f6.7
> ISO 3200
> 
> Non processed photo using both JPEG and RAW. Only way I could get some of the photo's to turn out. Could use Noiseware and make it look better but do not have the time.
> 
> Jack



It looks great! Sorry if this sounds totally lame, but what do you mean when you say non processed photo using both JPEG and RAW? Are you combining the two formats or??? Sorry if it's a dumb question; I don't know how to use software to edit my photos yet...


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

Here's my F! contribution. Someone put their kid on their shoulders and cut off some of her face, but you get the idea...





And another one...


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## blackjackdelta

DisneySuiteFreak said:


> It looks great! Sorry if this sounds totally lame, but what do you mean when you say non processed photo using both JPEG and RAW? Are you combining the two formats or??? Sorry if it's a dumb question; I don't know how to use software to edit my photos yet...


 
Some camera's have the option of shooting or storing picture data as JPEG(a compression algorithm that shrinks the data down opposed to RAW which is raw data coming from the sensor to the storage medium.) The RAW must be converted by software for viewing the picture and can be tweaked in many ways, more so than JPEG. I shoot both formats at the same time with the Canon just in case I get a keeper that needs to be tweaked for sale. Disney photo's are not saleable due to trademarking issue's.
When I post EXIF data I usually will post the major parameters for how the picture was captured.

Jack


----------



## DangerMouse

NostalgicDad said:


>



Thanks for the new desktop pic!  GORGEOUS!


----------



## KCmike

The themeing is much more of a village and so intimate.


----------



## NostalgicDad

DangerMouse said:


> Thanks for the new desktop pic!  GORGEOUS!


 

Very cool Danger and thank you!


----------



## deletedpenguin




----------



## blackjackdelta

Just love the pic of the opera house!


----------



## tink6137130




----------



## eeyoresnr

blackjackdelta & nostalgicdad....your pics are awesome & inspiring....
I grew up a couple miles from Disneyland and your pics make me homesick...keep them coming & Thanks!


----------



## deletedpenguin

blackjackdelta said:


> Just love the pic of the opera house!



Thank you!


----------



## DearDaisyinDurham

eeyoresnr said:


> blackjackdelta & nostalgicdad....your pics are awesome & inspiring....
> I grew up a couple miles from Disneyland and your pics make me homesick...keep them coming & Thanks!



Second that everyone! Your pictures are AMAZING. Think the sub is my favorite.


----------



## BecBennett

Tink - your photo of the bloke doing the embroidery is cool, I'll have to take a photo of them doing it for me!


----------



## NostalgicDad

eeyoresnr said:


> blackjackdelta & nostalgicdad....your pics are awesome & inspiring....
> I grew up a couple miles from Disneyland and your pics make me homesick...keep them coming & Thanks!


 

Thanks eeyoresnr!  I'm not even from there but all these pictures make me feel sort of homesick too.


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

blackjackdelta said:


> Some camera's have the option of shooting or storing picture data as JPEG(a compression algorithm that shrinks the data down opposed to RAW which is raw data coming from the sensor to the storage medium.) The RAW must be converted by software for viewing the picture and can be tweaked in many ways, more so than JPEG. I shoot both formats at the same time with the Canon just in case I get a keeper that needs to be tweaked for sale. Disney photo's are not saleable due to trademarking issue's.
> When I post EXIF data I usually will post the major parameters for how the picture was captured.
> 
> Jack



Oh yeah, my D80 can shoot Raw and Jpeg at the same time. Sorry, I was confused. I thought you somehow merged the two files.  Duh!


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

eeyoresnr said:


> blackjackdelta & nostalgicdad....your pics are awesome & inspiring....


 I agree!  One of these days I will master the art of photography and take awe inspiring photos like these guys and the others on the photography board. Until then I just gotta keep on practicing!


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## Mrs. Bee

NostalgicDad....I assume you are Danny Berry (I clicked the link in your signature.)  Is photography your profession?  Your photos are wonderful!


----------



## NostalgicDad

Mrs. Bee said:


> NostalgicDad....I assume you are Danny Berry (I clicked the link in your signature.) Is photography your profession? Your photos are wonderful!


 

Yep, that is me.  I wish I could say photography was my profession since it's one of the things I love to do most, but I've found it very difficult to get it off the ground to make a decent living.  So, for now, it's a side gig that I hope will evolve into something more some day.

I really appreciate the kinds comments.


----------



## Mrs. Bee

NostalgicDad said:


> Yep, that is me.  I wish I could say photography was my profession since it's one of the things I love to do most, but I've found it very difficult to get it off the ground to make a decent living.  So, for now, it's a side gig that I hope will evolve into something more some day.
> 
> I really appreciate the kinds comments.



I looked through some of the family ones too.  Your house and neighborhood are so pretty!


----------



## Robert TG




----------



## NostalgicDad

Mrs. Bee said:


> I looked through some of the family ones too. Your house and neighborhood are so pretty!


 

Thanks again Mrs. Bee!


----------



## jory29

WHOA!!!! Thank You for such an incredible, awesome picture, NostalgicDad!!! (Main Street at night.) I just set it up as my desktop background, and I am *RIGHT* THERE! Such a cool shot. If it is not o.k. to use for my computer desktop, please just say so, and I'll remove it.  It is such a stunning shot. How did you get the shot with no one on the Disney Grounds, do you work there? You just made my day with this picture.


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## NostalgicDad

jory29 said:


> WHOA!!!! Thank You for such an incredible, awesome picture, NostalgicDad!!! (Main Street at night.) I just set it up as my desktop background, and I am *RIGHT* THERE! Such a cool shot. If it is not o.k. to use for my computer desktop, please just say so, and I'll remove it. It is such a stunning shot. How did you get the shot with no one on the Disney Grounds, do you work there? You just made my day with this picture.


 

Thanks jory29!  You are certainly welcome to use it as your desktop background.

I got the shot while being in the park after closing.  I was dreamed on Valentine's Day with the Dream Time Event.  They held us at the Festival Arena until everyone was cleared out then gave us the run of the place.  Me and about 3000 others!  But, it was really empty nonetheless.  I took the opportunity to take some shots with no people in the pictures for a change.


----------



## trodrigue

That is just awesome.   I also am a huge fan of your work.  I think Disney should buy some of your pictures, as they are better than a lot of the ones that they have!


----------



## Mrs. Bee

blackjackdelta said:


>



good photo...but hey...no flash photos on pirates....at least not if you're on a boat with me...haha.


----------



## jory29

NostalgicDad said:


> Thanks jory29!  You are certainly welcome to use it as your desktop background.
> 
> I got the shot while being in the park after closing.  I was dreamed on Valentine's Day with the Dream Time Event.  They held us at the Festival Arena until everyone was cleared out then gave us the run of the place.  Me and about 3000 others!  But, it was really empty nonetheless.  I took the opportunity to take some shots with no people in the pictures for a change.



Thanks so much for the opportunity to use your photo as my wallpaper, we LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it!  That was so cool for you to have viewed main street at night like that. If there is any chance I can get the full resolution picture from you, please let me know, either here or via PM, thank you so much.  I would like to print it up as an 8X10 for our kids rooms.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Mrs. Bee said:


> good photo...but hey...no flash photos on pirates....at least not if you're on a boat with me...haha.


 
This photo was not shot with a flash. We got caught where all the boats got backed up, the aux lights were turned on and we were walked out. I used a 2200 iso and took this picture. I have many that are with available light using very high Iso, sometimes a very wide open f stop.

Jack


----------



## Robert TG




----------



## Lynzer Torte

↑↑↑ Scariest character _ever._


----------



## Lynzer Torte

Here's my pic of the nightmare fuel:





Ahh!  Run away!


----------



## cutedisneygirly

To me, Captain Hook looks like he has braces!!!!


----------



## goofy's friends

NostalgicDad said:


> Thanks again Mrs. Bee!



Whoa!!! we were there for that special event too!!! Loved it.  I took a couple of pics, but nothing turned out like that!!!! Anyway for me to get a copy?  Or how do I use it as screensaver, like someone said?  If it's ok.........


----------



## blackjackdelta

DisneySuiteFreak said:


> I agree!  One of these days I will master the art of photography and take awe inspiring photos like these guys and the others on the photography board. Until then I just gotta keep on practicing!


 
Thanks. I do not have the patience that Danny has.  I am more of a snap shooter at the parks. I would suggest you read the book about "Understanding Exposure" by Peterson and practice with different exposures. Good equipment helps the quality not the eye.

Jack


----------



## deletedpenguin

blackjackdelta said:


> Thanks. I do not have the patience that Danny has.  I am more of a snap shooter at the parks. I would suggest you read the book about "Understanding Exposure" by Peterson and practice with different exposures. Good equipment helps the quality not the eye.
> 
> Jack



I must agree. "Understanding Exposure" is a great book, and it doesn't matter what sort of equipment you're using. I've seen some of the most amazing shots taken with a regular point and shoot. It's a fantastic composition and a good eye for it that makes a great shot.


----------



## NostalgicDad

trodrigue said:


> That is just awesome. I also am a huge fan of your work. I think Disney should buy some of your pictures, as they are better than a lot of the ones that they have!


 

trodrigue........I very much appreciate that.


----------



## NostalgicDad

blackjackdelta said:


> Thanks. I do not have the patience that Danny has. I am more of a snap shooter at the parks. I would suggest you read the book about "Understanding Exposure" by Peterson and practice with different exposures. Good equipment helps the quality not the eye.
> 
> Jack


 


deletedpenguin said:


> I must agree. "Understanding Exposure" is a great book, and it doesn't matter what sort of equipment you're using. I've seen some of the most amazing shots taken with a regular point and shoot. It's a fantastic composition and a good eye for it that makes a great shot.


 

When at DL, I don't usually get the opportunity to take my time and get the shots I really want since my wife and kids let me know exactly how they feel about it.  My latest shots came as a result of my solo trip since I was staying only 5 miles from DL and had a day to kill. So, as Jack mentioned, patience is one thing that helps for sure. The book he mentioned is very good and highly recommended.

And deletedpenguin makes a great point as well.......no need to spend the bank on equipment. Learn to compose then shoot and shoot some more to hone your skill. Photography is an art and you'll be amazed that some of the shots you think are no good, there will be someone out there that loves them.


----------



## DangerMouse

blackjackdelta said:


> This photo was not shot with a flash. We got caught where all the boats got backed up, the aux lights were turned on and we were walked out. I used a 2200 iso and took this picture. I have many that are with available light using very high Iso, sometimes a very wide open f stop.
> 
> Jack



I knew you would never shoot inside a ride with flash, Jack. You're too much of a gentleman for that.  

Been lovin all the great photos lately by some extremely talented photographers.


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

blackjackdelta said:


> Thanks. I do not have the patience that Danny has.  I am more of a snap shooter at the parks. I would suggest you read the book about "Understanding Exposure" by Peterson and practice with different exposures. Good equipment helps the quality not the eye.
> 
> Jack



 I have read the book.  I guess maybe I'd better read it again!  I really like the Scott Kelby book --The Digital Photography Book. I think his writing style is so much easier to understand. I had a hard time really sticking with Understanding Exposure; kept putting it down and coming back to it. I still don't understand the whole Depth of Field thing, however, due to trial and error I am beginning to have a better understanding of shutter speed, aperture and ISO. Thanks for the suggestion! I'll definitely go back and give it another look through. Maybe repetition is the key.


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

deletedpenguin said:


> I must agree. "Understanding Exposure" is a great book, and it doesn't matter what sort of equipment you're using. I've seen some of the most amazing shots taken with a regular point and shoot. It's a fantastic composition and a good eye for it that makes a great shot.



I agree. I've seen some really good P&S shots too. I guess I better reread the book. Somehow, the first 3 times I read it, I must've missed something!


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

NostalgicDad said:


> The book he mentioned is very good and highly recommended.


 I know -- I read it 3 times already and I must still be missing something! 



> And deletedpenguin makes a great point as well.......no need to spend the bank on equipment. Learn to compose then shoot and shoot some more to hone your skill. Photography is an art and you'll be amazed that some of the shots you think are no good, there will be someone out there that loves them.


I agree, like everyone was recommending the most expensive tripods , etc., but I looked for one that would work for me that was good enough for me, but probably not acceptable for a pro. However, through my trials and errors, I am learning that a faster lens helps tremendously with low light and low light action shots, especially if you don't know how to edit photos.  Btw, have you ever used the depth of field preview button on the D80? I tried to use it and honestly, I don't see a difference in the viewfinder one way or another. Is it just me?


----------



## NostalgicDad

DisneySuiteFreak said:


> Btw, have you ever used the depth of field preview button on the D80? I tried to use it and honestly, I don't see a difference in the viewfinder one way or another. Is it just me?


 
Try using it with a higher aperture and I bet you'll notice a difference.


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## MommyWithDreams

NostalgicDad said:


> Thanks again Mrs. Bee!



Absolutely beautiful! What a once in a lifetime kinda shot! Empty streets?
This will look wonderful as my desktop background if you don't mind.


----------



## deletedpenguin

^ Was this a completely empty shot or was it just a long exposure with people walking around? I think I see some ghosting on either sidewalk. Either way, it's fantastic, and the long expsoure emptied the place out really nicely.


----------



## NostalgicDad

MommyWithDreams said:


> Absolutely beautiful! What a once in a lifetime kinda shot! Empty streets?
> This will look wonderful as my desktop background if you don't mind.


 

Thanks MommyWithDreams!  No problem for your background.


----------



## NostalgicDad

deletedpenguin said:


> ^ Was this a completely empty shot or was it just a long exposure with people walking around? I think I see some ghosting on either sidewalk. Either way, it's fantastic, and the long expsoure emptied the place out really nicely.


 

There was, in fact, I think a total of 2 people on the sidewalk at the time.  If you look close enough there are a couple of ghosts.  The exposure was 6 seconds on this shot.


----------



## PrincessKell

NostalgicDad said:


> Thanks again Mrs. Bee!



Stunning!


----------



## MaiynaMouse

I'm so jealous of your amazing photos.  I'm an amateur photog and I'm really hoping to get some great shots at DL this May.  However, I don't know how cooperative my family with be.

This shot of Main Street is AMAZING!  Great job!


----------



## vflipo

we will be taking tons of pics on wednesday! (thats our designated photography day... we're weird). I let DH buy a new lens and a new flash for our trip so it should be fun!! He gets all the good stuff, I just get the hand me downs.


----------



## NostalgicDad

PrincessKell said:


> Stunning!


 
Thanks PrincessKell!



MaiynaMouse said:


> I'm so jealous of your amazing photos. I'm an amateur photog and I'm really hoping to get some great shots at DL this May. However, I don't know how cooperative my family with be.
> 
> This shot of Main Street is AMAZING! Great job!


 
Thanks MaiynaMouse!



vflipo said:


> we will be taking tons of pics on wednesday! (thats our designated photography day... we're weird). I let DH buy a new lens and a new flash for our trip so it should be fun!! He gets all the good stuff, I just get the hand me downs.


 
I somehow get away with taking loads of pictures every day during our DL trips.  But, I'm typically allowed one night to venture away on my own to take pictures while the family plays.  Oh, the freedom!


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## MaiynaMouse

Another GREAT shot, NostalgicDad.  What camera do you use?  I love my cameras and am not interested in getting a new one but always love to see what others are using.  I'm going to have to see if my family will "let" me venture off for a couple of hours just to take photos.


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## NostalgicDad

MaiynaMouse said:


> Another GREAT shot, NostalgicDad. What camera do you use? I love my cameras and am not interested in getting a new one but always love to see what others are using. I'm going to have to see if my family will "let" me venture off for a couple of hours just to take photos.


 

Thanks.  I use a Nikon D80 but I'm eyeballing the new D300.


----------



## NostalgicDad

blackjackdelta said:


>


 

That's cool.  I know I should recognize where this is located but it's slipping my mind.  Where the heck is that??


----------



## DangerMouse

NostalgicDad said:


> That's cool.  I know I should recognize where this is located but it's slipping my mind.  Where the heck is that??



It's just inside the que to the Snow White Scary Adventures attraction. Great shot, Jack!


----------



## MaiynaMouse

NostalgicDad - That's what I use...the D80.  I won't even let myself look at the D300 even though I know I would love it.  My dad has the D300 and I love using it now and then but iI just can't justify getting it right now.  Someday!  

What do you use for a tripod?  Do you use a big one or do you have a small one that you like.  I haven't found a small one that I love yet but the thought of packing my tripod through the parks just isn't appealing.  It's not heavy, just bigger than I'd like to pack.

Thanks for sharing all of your fabulous shots.
~mm


----------



## NostalgicDad

DangerMouse said:


> It's just inside the que to the Snow White Scary Adventures attraction. Great shot, Jack!


 
Ah, yes.  I don't usually frequent that ride too often.



MaiynaMouse said:


> NostalgicDad - That's what I use...the D80. I won't even let myself look at the D300 even though I know I would love it. My dad has the D300 and I love using it now and then but iI just can't justify getting it right now. Someday!
> 
> What do you use for a tripod? Do you use a big one or do you have a small one that you like. I haven't found a small one that I love yet but the thought of packing my tripod through the parks just isn't appealing. It's not heavy, just bigger than I'd like to pack.
> 
> Thanks for sharing all of your fabulous shots.
> ~mm


 

My tripod is the Manfrotto 3021N with a 488RC2 ballhead.  It's a big tripod but not too heavy to lug around for a few hours.  I have squeezed it (literally) in 2 pieces into a large locker during the day then retrieve it after dark.


----------



## blackjackdelta

DangerMouse said:


> It's just inside the que to the Snow White Scary Adventures attraction. Great shot, Jack!


 
Thanks, tis correct.

Jack


----------



## Corpsebride

NostalgicDad said:


> Yep, that is me.  I wish I could say photography was my profession since it's one of the things I love to do most, but I've found it very difficult to get it off the ground to make a decent living.  So, for now, it's a side gig that I hope will evolve into something more some day.
> 
> I really appreciate the kinds comments.



Danny, have you ever considered being a wedding photographer? I mean with your eye , you could really do some amazing stuff. Iknow right now, DFand I are looking for a photographer for our Disney wedding in oct 09. Most people charge around 3200- for a couple of hours. Your pictures are just amazing!


----------



## PryncessChrysty

Corpsebride said:


> Danny, have you ever considered being a wedding photographer? I mean with your eye , you could really do some amazing stuff. Iknow right now, DFand I are looking for a photographer for our Disney wedding in oct 09. Most people charge around 3200- for a couple of hours. Your pictures are just amazing!



I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## diznylnd




----------



## NostalgicDad

Corpsebride said:


> Danny, have you ever considered being a wedding photographer? I mean with your eye , you could really do some amazing stuff. Iknow right now, DFand I are looking for a photographer for our Disney wedding in oct 09. Most people charge around 3200- for a couple of hours. Your pictures are just amazing!


 
Thanks.  I've definitely thought about persuing wedding photography.  But, I think the fact that those pictures are some of the most important that people cherish has made me shy away.    I may give it a go at some point, though, once I get my gumption up!


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## blackjackdelta

NostalgicDad said:


> Thanks. I've definitely thought about persuing wedding photography. But, I think the fact that those pictures are some of the most important that people cherish has made me shy away.  I may give it a go at some point, though, once I get my gumption up!


 
I did wedding photography on the side after I left Brooks(mid 70-80) using 21/4 film for a medium. I pays OK, can not make a great living at it alone.
You can never make everyone happy no matter how good you are, especially the mother of the bride. No matter what package they decided on, they will want you to take more photo's, spend more time other than the agreed to settings, it winds up being a real nightmare.
Digital makes things easier technically, but it still is "Wedding Photography".

My two bits,

Jack


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## diznylnd




----------



## MommyWithDreams

NostalgicDad said:


>



Great shot!! Just look at that face, how can one not love her?


----------



## NostalgicDad

MommyWithDreams said:


> Great shot!! Just look at that face, how can one not love her?


 

I know.......she always seems to have a smile on her face!


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## blackjackdelta

NostalgicDad said:


>


 
Another super photo Danny.


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## NostalgicDad

blackjackdelta said:


> Another super photo Danny.


 


blackjackdelta said:


>


 

Thanks Jack! Yours as well. I've actually never been to that show.


----------



## wdwnut4life

echo echo on double pic posting, can we stop that somehow?


----------



## Robert TG

It's a great show and well worth the time to see it.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Robert TG said:


> It's a great show and well worth the time to see it.


 
Another great photo. It is a fun show. I am not quite sure why some folks post they do not like it.

Jack


----------



## deletedpenguin

I've enjoyed this show as well.


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

blackjackdelta said:


> Another great photo. It is a fun show. I am not quite sure why some folks post they do not like it.
> 
> Jack



For a free show it is awesome! The production is really good.


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## Miss_Mouse




----------



## MunkyMe13

The Carriage at the Haunted Mansion





Captain Jack Sparrow





Captain Barbossa


----------



## Corpsebride

NostalgicDad said:


> Thanks.  I've definitely thought about persuing wedding photography.  But, I think the fact that those pictures are some of the most important that people cherish has made me shy away.    I may give it a go at some point, though, once I get my gumption up!



I would do a mock up pretend Wedding photoshoot. I really think youve got something~


----------



## Lluianae

Ok now everyone say good bye to the Stormtroopers


----------



## MommyWithDreams

NostalgicDad said:


>



Beautiful...where was this taken?


----------



## NostalgicDad

Corpsebride said:


> I would do a mock up pretend Wedding photoshoot. I really think youve got something~


 
Interesting idea.  Your encouragement is definitely helping!   




MommyWithDreams said:


> Beautiful...where was this taken?


 
Thanks.  This was just outside from Tarzan's Treehouse.


----------



## GailT

NostalgicDad said:


>




This is gorgeous, the colors are breathtaking


----------



## NostalgicDad

GailT said:


> This is gorgeous, the colors are breathtaking


 
Thanks GailT!


I always love seeing the lamp on in Walt's apartment..........


----------



## KCmike




----------



## quiltymom

NostalgicDad said:


> Thanks GailT!
> 
> 
> I always love seeing the lamp on in Walt's apartment..........




So, THAT's where Walt's apartment is!  We're usually not looking "up" when we leave the park, which is the only time we're at that part of DL all day (or night) long!

In just a few months I'll have many more photos that I'll be able to post here!  Yay!


----------



## MyManGoofy!

Hi! I am not nearly as good of a photographer as some here - so I hope you don't mind my posting. We were in Disneyland over President's Day weekend - man was it CROWDED! We took lots of photos though - so I thought I would share here!

This was on the Nemo subs.


----------



## thmar

MyManGoofy! said:


> Hi! I am not nearly as good of a photographer as some here - so I hope you don't mind my posting. We were in Disneyland over President's Day weekend - man was it CROWDED! We took lots of photos though - so I thought I would share here!
> 
> This was on the Nemo subs.



Great photo!!


----------



## KCmike




----------



## deletedpenguin




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## MyManGoofy!




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## KCmike




----------



## milliepie

I LOVE this display!


----------



## rockstargeisha

MyManGoofy! said:


>



oh my goodness, I've never seen this hidden Mickey. Nice shot!


----------



## pumpkin5156

milliepie said:


> I LOVE this display!




 Where are these?? I want to see them!


----------



## goofy's friends

They are in the building at the entrance with the First 50 years film in it.  It is a great display of lots of neat things.


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## Mrs. Bee

PryncessChrysty said:


>



where was that taken?


----------



## Mrs. Bee




----------



## Robert TG




----------



## Robert TG




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## tofubeast

I will share some more "retro" pictures from time to time until I make it out to DL in August.

Anyone remember Mickey's Month in 83?  Here I am with Tigger!


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## Disneygrl36

MyManGoofy! said:


>



Is that a Hidden Mickey on the side of Matterhorn?????

I have been looking at these over the past few days & there are some beautiful pictures here.  We will be there in 9 months for an Adventures By Disney Backstage Magic tour & I can hardly wait.  I have only been to DL once & my DH has never been. 
Thanks for all the beautiful pictures for me to drool over until then.


----------



## Mrs. Bee




----------



## Robert TG

tofubeast said:


> I will share some more "retro" pictures from time to time until I make it out to DL in August.
> 
> Anyone remember Mickey's Month in 83?  Here I am with Tigger!



I love "retro" pictures! The Characters change their looks as time goes on, just like we all do, LOL. I'm glad Pooh grew out of wearing a honey pot on his head. Please post more!


----------



## La2kw

PryncessChrysty said:


>





Mrs. Bee said:


> where was that taken?



It's not my picture, but I'm pretty sure that's taken at A Bug's Land.  That looks like the mural on the ITTBAB building in the background.


----------



## PryncessChrysty

*Mrs. Bee *- La2kw is correct, that photo was taken in It's a Bug's Land.  I just love those trees - especially the ones that are in the HUB. The pink flowers look beautiful with the castle behind it.  But when we were there last Sunday, the trees in the HUB were just starting to bloom.


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

I can't believe I missed that HUGE hidden mickey on the matterhorn  I need to get my eyes checked!


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## blackjackdelta

NostalgicDad said:


>


 
Beautiful.


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## DangerMouse

NostalgicDad said:


>



Gasp! WOW! Just . . . WOW!


----------



## quiltymom

tofubeast said:


> Anyone remember Mickey's Month in 83?  Here I am with Tigger!



Yes, and I even have an old button/pin made out of the logo that's behind Tigger's head!


----------



## NostalgicDad

blackjackdelta said:


> Beautiful.


 


DangerMouse said:


> Gasp! WOW! Just . . . WOW!


 

Thank you for the comments! It's funny because to me it looks weird and just doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## NostalgicDad

blackjackdelta said:


>


 

Nice shot, Jack. I love the blue sky.

It's funny what it looks like when viewing from the other side though.........


----------



## blackjackdelta

NostalgicDad said:


> Nice shot, Jack. I love the blue sky.
> 
> It's funny what it looks like when viewing from the other side though.........


 
Danny, I have virtually the same shot above except for the folks. Also have some time night stuff but can not find them at present(12k+ disney photo's.) Since I can only go during August time, the light sucks in the AM in Anaheim and the sky is always washed. Good shot as per.

Jack


----------



## Mrs. Bee

NostalgicDad said:


> Nice shot, Jack. I love the blue sky.
> 
> It's funny what it looks like when viewing from the other side though.........



Hahaha...did you do that yourself?


----------



## blackjackdelta

Mrs. Bee said:


> Hahaha...did you do that yourself?


 
Actually I did, a bit different..I will have to find it. It came from a Photoshop class I was attending last year.. I need to find it.

Jack


----------



## NostalgicDad

blackjackdelta said:


> Danny, I have virtually the same shot above except for the folks. Also have some time night stuff but can not find them at present(12+ disney photo's.) Since I can only go during August time, the light sucks in the AM in Anaheim and the sky is always washed. Good shot as per.
> 
> Jack


 
Now what's the chances of that???  Great minds think alike, eh?   

And, I hear you about the morning skies around Anaheim.  I have plenty of blown out skies myself.



Mrs. Bee said:


> Hahaha...did you do that yourself?


 
Yes, I used Photoshop for a photo editing contest.  "Mike Wazowski" was the subject.


----------



## Robert TG

a couple years old. but here is a picture of the Splash Mountain "Ride Photo" Camera Flash.


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## permanentlyengaged

OK.  I can keep quiet no longer.  NostalgicDad, you take THE COOLEST, MOST GORGEOUS, TAKE-MY-BREATH AWAY PICS of Disneyland and DCA!!!!!!  I just had to let you know that.  WOW.  Thank you SO much for sharing.  Keep posting, PLEEEEASE.


----------



## jnjusoioa

DangerMouse said:


> Another magical moment for my dd. This is the fairest Belle in all the land . . . She is just sooooo pretty.



Where was this taken?? Thanks!!!


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## NostalgicDad

permanentlyengaged said:


> OK. I can keep quiet no longer. NostalgicDad, you take THE COOLEST, MOST GORGEOUS, TAKE-MY-BREATH AWAY PICS of Disneyland and DCA!!!!!! I just had to let you know that. WOW. Thank you SO much for sharing. Keep posting, PLEEEEASE.


 
That's very nice of you to say and it's very much appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## DangerMouse

jnjusoioa said:


> Where was this taken?? Thanks!!!



 That photo was taken at least 3 years ago when they had the Princess area in the Animation Studio in DCA.  That area was taken over by Turtle Talk with Crush.  (Sorry, I was circulating in older photos)


----------



## Lluianae




----------



## NostalgicDad

Fireworks Friday!


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## CADZNYCHC

Friday Feb 29th


----------



## CADZNYCHC

and one more today....Also Friday Feb 29th - after scoring some Dream Fastpasses


----------



## CADZNYCHC

i just have to post these too...i didn't know the other WTH thread had been closed...but can you imagine walking around DL with these on all day???  this was early a.m. in line at Indiana Jones




and a close up




actually we saw them later that evening...she had changed into a pair of skechers flats....


----------



## MousseauMob

CADZNYCHC said:


>


----------



## becky_AK

NostalgicDad said:


> Fireworks Friday!



This is an amazing photo!  I love it!!


----------



## MUDisneyCouple




----------



## NostalgicDad

becky_AK said:


> This is an amazing photo! I love it!!


 
Thanks, becky_AK!


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## MUDisneyCouple

MUDisneyCouple said:


>



Why would my picture be temporarily unavailable???  Any thoughts???


----------



## deletedpenguin

MUDisneyCouple said:


> Why would my picture be temporarily unavailable???  Any thoughts???



Did you move it?


----------



## Jennifer03

NostalgicDad said:


> Fireworks Friday!



Wow! What a gorgeous picture.


----------



## TheAmazingSpidey

I took this pic in the Innoventions building at Disneyland, CA:







Came out very good, considering I snapped it with my cellphone.


----------



## Robert TG

Great minds think alike...


----------



## Robert TG

A Detail on the Castle wall


----------



## NostalgicDad

Jennifer03 said:


> Wow! What a gorgeous picture.


 

Thanks Jennifer!


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## MUDisneyCouple

deletedpenguin said:


> Did you move it?



Nope...trying again...


----------



## TheAmazingSpidey

MUDisneyCouple said:


> Nope...trying again...



That one works, now.


----------



## TheAmazingSpidey

Robert TG said:


> Great minds think alike...





Niiiice.  

I like yours better. Mine isn't as bright...it was taken with my Razr.


----------



## Lluianae




----------



## MommyWithDreams

NostalgicDad said:


> Fireworks Friday!



Great pic...was this taken this past friday? March 7th? Where were you when you took this picture?


----------



## NostalgicDad

MommyWithDreams said:


> Great pic...was this taken this past friday? March 7th? Where were you when you took this picture?


 
Thanks!  No, this was taken last August.  On occasion I will post a fireworks picture on the Friday POTD.

I was standing just in front of the entrance to TL and up against a railing.  It wasn't the most favorable spot but the best I could get at the time with my tripod.


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## Kayla's Mom

NostalgicDad said:


>



WOW!!  That is awesome!


----------



## KCmike

Can you see the hidden mickey's from the flowers casting their shadows on the Partner's Statue base?


----------



## Robert TG

A photo of a photo that was on display in the Opera House on Main Street.


----------



## Mrs. Bee




----------



## MUDisneyCouple

KCmike said:


> Can you see the hidden mickey's from the flowers casting their shadows on the Partner's Statue base?



That is great!!!


----------



## WA Kay

NostalgicDad said:


>



This is amazing.  Can you tell me what kind of camera you used?


----------



## TheAmazingSpidey

Robert TG said:


> A photo of a photo that was on display in the Opera House on Main Street.



Hahahaha, that is awesome.


----------



## NostalgicDad

Kayla's Mom said:


> WOW!! That is awesome!


 
Thanks Kayla's Mom!




WA Kay said:


> This is amazing. Can you tell me what kind of camera you used?


 

Thanks WA Kay!  This was shot with a Nikon D80 and Sigma 18-50mm f/2.8 lens.


----------



## TheAmazingSpidey

NostalgicDad said:


>



That...is amazing. NICE WORK!


----------



## NostalgicDad

TheAmazingSpidey said:


> That...is amazing. NICE WORK!


 

Thanks!


----------



## Lluianae




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## tofubeast

Here's another "vintage" mid 80's pic of me and my pal.  I am the dorky girl by the engine.


----------



## beckanoah




----------



## nodoubt51

Wow great Pic NostalgicDad 
We are going to DL in early April and it will be my first time In California Adventure.


----------



## CADZNYCHC

this is & has been my favorite ride....


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

CADZNYCHC said:


> this is & has been my favorite ride....



It's one of my favorite rides too. How did you get this dark part of the ride to be so illuminated without using your flash in the ride?


----------



## CADZNYCHC

DisneySuiteFreak said:


> It's one of my favorite rides too. How did you get this dark part of the ride to be so illuminated without using your flash in the ride?



it was on a manual setting & it took me many times on the ride to get just the right shot


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

CADZNYCHC said:


> it was on a manual setting & it took me many times on the ride to get just the right shot



Dang, I tried so many times on my last trip, using my 50mm 1.8, manual, etc., and it still came out dark and purple looking.  Good job on your photo! Would you mind sharing your Exif info so I can learn how to get it right? Thanks!


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

NostalgicDad said:


>



Danny your photos are so awesome! Do you take your tripod with you everywhere you go?  What do you use for PP? What's your favorite Noise reduction software? Do you use Photoshop at all? I just gotta pick your brains!


----------



## pumpkin5156

I am no photog, but here's my best Kids:


----------



## NostalgicDad

DisneySuiteFreak said:


> Danny your photos are so awesome! Do you take your tripod with you everywhere you go?  What do you use for PP? What's your favorite Noise reduction software? Do you use Photoshop at all? I just gotta pick your brains!


 

Thanks again DisneySuiteFreak!  Yeah, I basically have 5 legs after dark at DL.   

As far as PP, I use Nikon's CaptureNX to process the RAW images into JPEGs.  For most of the night shots, very little else is done other than a slight unsharp mask.  Since my night shots are usually always at ISO 100, NR reduction is not needed either.  In the cases where it might be needed then I will use that feature in CaptureNX as well.  Although, I am experimenting with Noise Ninja at the moment.  I do use PS2 if any cloning is needed, but my primary software is CaptureNX.


----------



## Robert TG

One of the singing flowers inside of Alice in Wonderland ride.


----------



## trodrigue

You just have the most amazing eye!  I love your pictures.  I have complete photography envy, because I know that I will never achieve a picture like that.  But I sure like looking at yours!

Thought I was quoting.  Sorry.  Talking to none other than Danny, looking at Partners facing mainstreet photo.


----------



## GregC

Nostalgic Dad..really cool pic man! I know the trumpeter in the background personally.His name is Rusty Stiers and is a big promoter and educator for youth musicians at a jazz camp here in northern california.He was my band coach in 1996.cool pic..and i would LOVE to have his job!


----------



## CADZNYCHC

DisneySuiteFreak said:


> Dang, I tried so many times on my last trip, using my 50mm 1.8, manual, etc., and it still came out dark and purple looking.  Good job on your photo! Would you mind sharing your Exif info so I can learn how to get it right? Thanks!



i wish i could tell you...i just have it set on manual & shot it every time i could - you have to be ready...& this is at least 1 of 10 tries


----------



## tink6137130




----------



## MUDisneyCouple




----------



## NostalgicDad

trodrigue said:


> You just have the most amazing eye! I love your pictures. I have complete photography envy, because I know that I will never achieve a picture like that. But I sure like looking at yours!
> 
> Thought I was quoting. Sorry. Talking to none other than Danny, looking at Partners facing mainstreet photo.


 
trodrigue......that's very nice of you to say.  Thank you for the nice compliment.



GregC said:


> Nostalgic Dad..really cool pic man! I know the trumpeter in the background personally.His name is Rusty Stiers and is a big promoter and educator for youth musicians at a jazz camp here in northern california.He was my band coach in 1996.cool pic..and i would LOVE to have his job!


 
GregC......thanks for the nice comment.  That's cool that you know the trumpeter!


----------



## mikayla73

Wish I was there now...


----------



## keeperofzoo

Are you guys sure that some of those aren't just postcards you scanned?   

Great pictures!!!!  

So how does one share pictures? I have no clue how to do it.  We got some good ones last year that would be fun to share.


----------



## Robert TG

*Keeperofzoo*, I'd like to see your photo's. The first step in posting your photo's to this site is to "upload" your photo to a "hosting site"...I use a free site called Photobucket, which you have to sign up for, which basically requires you to pick a user name and a password. Once you have your photo on the site, you just copy the "IMG code" (which is below the picture) and paste it on the reply to thread. You will need to have posted at least 10 times before you can post a picture, but you have already passed that mark.


My POD


----------



## trodrigue

Hey, this pic may become a classic, as I heard the McDonald Fries are going away.  Wonder what they will put here?


----------



## Lluianae




----------



## keeperofzoo

THANK YOU ROBERT TG!   






That is my DD and my friend's DD.  I thought it was awesome that the ears and most of the face were made of little pumpkins


----------



## keeperofzoo

DCA at night after closing.  Okay now that I learned how to do this I won't post any more, today


----------



## actionvaughn

Ariel likes keepin' it real.


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

CADZNYCHC said:


> i wish i could tell you...i just have it set on manual & shot it every time i could - you have to be ready...& this is at least 1 of 10 tries



Thanks anyway. It came out nice!


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## prettyprincessbelle

actionvaughn said:


> Ariel likes keepin' it real.



So cute!


----------



## nodoubt51




----------



## mikayla73

It's the 8th wonder of the world .... the backside of water!


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## mAlien13

NostalgicDad said:


>



Just when I think you've reached the high point, another beautiful image comes along...thank you so much, NostalgicDad; for me, your photos bring to light the vividness of my Disney memories. I look forward to seeing more and more.


----------



## NostalgicDad

mAlien13 said:


> Just when I think you've reached the high point, another beautiful image comes along...thank you so much, NostalgicDad; for me, your photos bring to light the vividness of my Disney memories. I look forward to seeing more and more.


 

Thank you mAlien13.  Hopefully I won't run out of pictures too soon!


----------



## Robert TG

Good Morning


----------



## Robert TG

OK, I'm getting excited as I will be leaving for my WDW/Disneyland holiday in just 12 more days. 

These two photo go together.


----------



## Lluianae

I was surprised when DB took off his Indy hat for this shot 




This is what he usually looks like  
Here we are driving to Disney World, he is just a little excited  




Sorry about the 2 posts, they kind of go hand in hand...besides he is just too cute
I know I'm biased ;P


----------



## Chawsy

Lluianae said:


> I was surprised when DB took off his Indy hat for this shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what he usually looks like
> Here we are driving to Disney World, he is just a little excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the 2 posts, they kind of go hand in hand...besides he is just too cute
> I know I'm biased ;P



I agree what a cutie patootie!


----------



## NostalgicDad

I believe it was 'GregC' that mentioned he knew the trumpeter in a previous shot. This is a little better shot with him as the subject this time.......


----------



## actionvaughn

Can we start a Danny fanlisting? I was ready to post a picture right now, but I don't want to have to follow you...


----------



## NostalgicDad

actionvaughn said:


> Can we start a Danny fanlisting? I was ready to post a picture right now, but I don't want to have to follow you...


 

 Any pictures taken at DL are great pictures!  Please post!


----------



## DearDaisyinDurham




----------



## MyManGoofy!




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Lluianae said:


> I was surprised when DB took off his Indy hat for this shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what he usually looks like
> Here we are driving to Disney World, he is just a little excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the 2 posts, they kind of go hand in hand...besides he is just too cute
> I know I'm biased ;P



Man, I love the Indy hat! I bought one for my DBF! Because he was being a big baby that he wanted one, and now he never wears it! Geesh!!


----------



## WeatherbySwann

actionvaughn said:


> Ariel likes keepin' it real.


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

Love this ride!!


----------



## PryncessChrysty

Your DB looks absolutely adorable in both of his hats, Lluianae!!


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## actionvaughn

PotC, birthday gift? I was so excited to see this sign and only cared a little when  everyone around me gave me weird looks. It's a big deal people, okay??


----------



## Silly Little Pixie




----------



## Silly Little Pixie




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## DangerMouse

NostalgicDad said:


>



Yay, it's Fireworks Friday!


----------



## MaiynaMouse

Hey Danny!  Great firework shot.  Would you mind telling me where you think the best place to stand is to get such great shots.  Also, what do you find to be the most effective settings?  I'm sure it varies based on a variety of conditions but just as a general guideline.  I have yet to get a good shot of fireworks anywhere - not just at Disneyland.
Thanks for sharing all your fabulous photos.
~mm


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

MaiynaMouse said:


> Hey Danny!  Great firework shot.  Would you mind telling me where you think the best place to stand is to get such great shots.  Also, what do you find to be the most effective settings?  I'm sure it varies based on a variety of conditions but just as a general guideline.  I have yet to get a good shot of fireworks anywhere - not just at Disneyland.
> Thanks for sharing all your fabulous photos.
> ~mm



I was wondering the same thing. I really want to get a GOOD fireworks shot, and none of mine have turned out as well as yours! Are you using a tripod? I have a digital Rebel SLR, but am pretty inexperienced with it still, particularly in night shots. The previous two I just posted are my first ones that were worth sharing, lol.


----------



## MyManGoofy!




----------



## Master Mason




----------



## NostalgicDad

Master Mason said:


>


 
Nice shot there Greg! It looks like you had almost the same vantage point as my previous shot.



MaiynaMouse said:


> Hey Danny! Great firework shot. Would you mind telling me where you think the best place to stand is to get such great shots. Also, what do you find to be the most effective settings? I'm sure it varies based on a variety of conditions but just as a general guideline. I have yet to get a good shot of fireworks anywhere - not just at Disneyland.
> Thanks for sharing all your fabulous photos.
> ~mm


 


Silly Little Pixie said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I really want to get a GOOD fireworks shot, and none of mine have turned out as well as yours! Are you using a tripod? I have a digital Rebel SLR, but am pretty inexperienced with it still, particularly in night shots. The previous two I just posted are my first ones that were worth sharing, lol.


 
Thanks. This particular location wasn't my most preferred location as you can probably tell by the tree that covers the base of the castle. For this one, I was standing right between the hub and the entrance to TL. I was up against an iron railing and had my tripod positioned with one leg over the railing so I didn't require a lot of space or have to worry about people tripping over or bumping into it. During our visit last December, I staked out a spot right in front of the castle and inside the hub almost directly in front of the partners statue. I thought it was pretty good but nearly too close to the castle for comfort. I had a pretty wide angle lens so it wasn't too bad.

I basically shoot full manual, setting the aperture at f/11 or so and use the bulb setting for the shutter. I'll try to time some of the shots since I can usually judge by the music what's coming next. But others I'll just do some 3-8 second exposures and capture whatever happens. ISO is set to 100 and I'm also using a wireless remote for the shutter release. There are a lot of non-keepers as you can imagine but I typically shoot between 150 and 200 shots and come away with ~100 keepers. Hope this helps!


----------



## Robert TG




----------



## DangerMouse

Robert TG said:


>



Everyone all together now . . . . 

oooooooooooohhhhh . . . aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh. . . 

Very nice Robert TG!


----------



## trodrigue

Silly Little Pixie said:


>



That is a great picture!


----------



## Master Mason

NostalgicDad said:


> Nice shot there Greg! It looks like you had almost the same vantage point as my previous shot.




thank you, Yea I think pretty close, I was inbetween the in and out sides of the rock going to fantasy land.  It wasn't my first choice, but it was the first place I was comfortable setting up with the tripod that someone wouldn't take it out.


One other big thing to add to your fireworks tutorial is it is all about the anchor on the ground, be it the castle, space mountain, a tree whatever it is, lights in the sky are very unintersting photos, fireworks framing the castle are stupendous photos.


----------



## mikayla73




----------



## mikayla73

One more


----------



## trodrigue

I don't know what all the hoopla about that Cinderella monstrosity is all about.
Clearly the elegance and grace of Sleeping Beauty Castle is the timeless classic.


----------



## MaiynaMouse

NostalgicDad said:


> I basically shoot full manual, setting the aperture at f/11 or so and use the bulb setting for the shutter. I'll try to time some of the shots since I can usually judge by the music what's coming next. But others I'll just do some 3-8 second exposures and capture whatever happens. ISO is set to 100 and I'm also using a wireless remote for the shutter release. There are a lot of non-keepers as you can imagine but I typically shoot between 150 and 200 shots and come away with ~100 keepers. Hope this helps!



Thanks, Danny.  I'll have to watch my f-stops on my trip in may and see what I come up with.  I always try to shoot at 100 for fireworks (any night shots that might come up a bit grainy, period) but sometimes end up with 200 which works but definitely isn't preferred.  Our trip in May is longer than normal and we will have more adults available (we are traveling with our best friends...another family of 5, like us) so I just might (fingers crossed) be able to sneak away for some photos.  I'm stuck to this thread because I just love seeing your pictures every day!  Thanks for sharing!
~mm


----------



## NostalgicDad

MaiynaMouse said:


> Thanks, Danny. I'll have to watch my f-stops on my trip in may and see what I come up with. I always try to shoot at 100 for fireworks (any night shots that might come up a bit grainy, period) but sometimes end up with 200 which works but definitely isn't preferred. Our trip in May is longer than normal and we will have more adults available (we are traveling with our best friends...another family of 5, like us) so I just might (fingers crossed) be able to sneak away for some photos. I'm stuck to this thread because I just love seeing your pictures every day! Thanks for sharing!
> ~mm


 

Thanks MM!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

NostalgicDad said:


> Thanks MM!



Oh my goodness, I love this!! Wonderful photo!


----------



## MyManGoofy!




----------



## Pirate-Emery




----------



## DearDaisyinDurham

MyManGoofy! said:


>



He stole the show!! Great picture.


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

MaiynaMouse said:


> Thanks, Danny.  I'll have to watch my f-stops on my trip in may and see what I come up with.  I always try to shoot at 100 for fireworks (any night shots that might come up a bit grainy, period) but sometimes end up with 200 which works but definitely isn't preferred.  Our trip in May is longer than normal and we will have more adults available (we are traveling with our best friends...another family of 5, like us) so I just might (fingers crossed) be able to sneak away for some photos.  I'm stuck to this thread because I just love seeing your pictures every day!  Thanks for sharing!
> ~mm



Great information, NostalgicDad and MM!! I'll try that next time.

And do you carry your tripod around all day in your backpack?  I don't have one yet and am looking into one definitely by our WDW trip in November. I've been making do with setting the camera on a railing, rock, etc to get shots, but I need a tripod! Anything I should look for in one I plan to use on my trip?

TIA! I hope to have some really great pictures. I love looking at this thread!


----------



## PryncessChrysty

I hope everyone had a Happy Easter!


----------



## NostalgicDad

Silly Little Pixie said:


> And do you carry your tripod around all day in your backpack? I don't have one yet and am looking into one definitely by our WDW trip in November. I've been making do with setting the camera on a railing, rock, etc to get shots, but I need a tripod! Anything I should look for in one I plan to use on my trip?
> 
> TIA! I hope to have some really great pictures. I love looking at this thread!


 

My tripod is a Manfrotto 1021N and won't fit in my camera bag so I usually leave it in the hotel until darkness falls at which time I'll go and retrieve it.  However, my last trip, I tried one of the large lockers to see if it would fit.  It couldn't have been any tighter.  I had to break it down into 2 pieces and the door still bulged just a bit when shut.

There are lots of options in the smaller size tripods but I'm not too familiar with what's the best ones.  I like the larger ones for stability but that does come with more weight to tote around.  Of course the carbon fiber ones are lighter but much more bank is required.

Look forward to your pictures!


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## Disneygrl36

PryncessChrysty said:


> I hope everyone had a Happy Easter!



Gorgeous sky with gorgeous castle.


----------



## mAlien13

PryncessChrysty said:


> I hope everyone had a Happy Easter!




Beautiful light quality! Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## Bugdozer

NostalgicDad said:


>



WOW Simply amazing-Nice way to start my morning off seeing your pictures-31 days and counting to our first Disneyland trip! Thanks for all your great photos you are an inspiration to pick up the camera and get it a try.

Bug


----------



## NostalgicDad

Bugdozer said:


> WOW Simply amazing-Nice way to start my morning off seeing your pictures-31 days and counting to our first Disneyland trip! Thanks for all your great photos you are an inspiration to pick up the camera and get it a try.
> 
> Bug


 

  Bug......Thank you.  That is very nice of you to say.


----------



## Pirate-Emery

Bugdozer said:


> WOW Simply amazing-Nice way to start my morning off seeing your pictures-31 days and counting to our first Disneyland trip! Thanks for all your great photos you are an inspiration to pick up the camera and get it a try.
> 
> Bug



Bug is coming to DLR?! Awesome!




Super Bowl Sunday + A Very Rainy Day = No one in the parks?


----------



## pycees312




----------



## Bugdozer

NostalgicDad said:


> Bug......Thank you.  That is very nice of you to say.



You are very welcome  I am going armed with my Sony A100 4 lenses, tripod, Camera bag, and hopes to have pictures just half as good as yours. I can't wait to try and take firework pictures!



Pirate-Emery said:


> Bug is coming to DLR?! Awesome!



Hi Pirate you bet I am- Me slinkyman smalld and his mom. Our very first trip to Disneyland and California for that fact. We will be there starting April 25th for 9 fun filled nights. This trip is fulfilling one of Ink's dreams that he listed when he was under going his Chemotherapy. I am very excited to be making this happen for him and am so ready to go now 
  Bug


----------



## Pirate-Emery

Bugdozer said:


> You are very welcome  I am going armed with my Sony A100 4 lenses, tripod, Camera bag, and hopes to have pictures just half as good as yours. I can't wait to try and take firework pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pirate you bet I am- Me slinkyman smalld and his mom. Our very first trip to Disneyland and California for that fact. We will be there starting April 25th for 9 fun filled nights. This trip is fulfilling one of Ink's dreams that he listed when he was under going his Chemotherapy. I am very excited to be making this happen for him and am so ready to go now
> Bug



You don't know how thrilled I am for you guys! DLR is my heart and soul and I'm glad you guys can get out to the West Coast to see it. It's not exactly the same as WDW, but you'll find the magic to be a bit more personal here...


----------



## GregC

Here's a few I haven't seen in the 200+ pages of these yet lol

















  <--Always laughed at this one pirate,he has such a Stern look on his face! LOL


----------



## NostalgicDad

Whimsical Wednesday.......


----------



## tinkerbelt

Lovely as always, NostalgicDad!


----------



## nibblesandbits

NostalgicDad said:


> Whimsical Wednesday.......


Wow!  That's amazing!  

I'm going to DL for the first time in Sept and I've looked at every single one of these pics.  You all are making me very excited about going!


----------



## Mommy26

NostalgicDad said:


>



Where is this photo taken in DL??


----------



## DangerMouse

It's in DTD just outside the World of Disney Store (sign on the left gives it away)


----------



## NostalgicDad

tinkerbelt said:


> Lovely as always, NostalgicDad!


 
Thanks tinkerbelt!



nibblesandbits said:


> Wow! That's amazing!
> 
> I'm going to DL for the first time in Sept and I've looked at every single one of these pics. You all are making me very excited about going!


 
Thanks nibblesandbits!



Mommy26 said:


> Where is this photo taken in DL??


 


DangerMouse said:


> It's in DTD just outside the World of Disney Store (sign on the left gives it away)


 

^^^^What she said^^^^


----------



## Mommy26

Thats why! I never get to DTD, Too much else going on. 
Thx, this pic really is a beaut!!


----------



## CinderellaPrincess22




----------



## CinderellaPrincess22




----------



## CinderellaPrincess22

sorry it's so big.


----------



## MyManGoofy!




----------



## CinderellaPrincess22

Mine is of WDW but I thought you might enjoy it anyway.


----------



## mikayla73




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## Bugdozer

NostalgicDad said:


>



sigh simply AMAZING! The colors the sharpness the detail...my family will never stand long enough for me to try and take a picture like this  and how do you get so many pictures with no people in them?

Thanks for sharing all your wonderful photos.

Bug


----------



## NostalgicDad

Bugdozer said:


> sigh simply AMAZING! The colors the sharpness the detail...my family will never stand long enough for me to try and take a picture like this  and how do you get so many pictures with no people in them?
> 
> Thanks for sharing all your wonderful photos.
> 
> Bug


 

Thanks Bug! Actually you make a good point about not being able to stand still long enough. It's the same with me and my family. So, I typically am allowed one night to take my camera and tripod on a walk for picture taking. However, the pictures I've posted recently are a result of my solo trip back in February. I was traveling in the area on business and had a free day so I spent it at DL/DCA. Getting shots with little or no people in them is a result of getting dreamed for the extra hour after the park closed event. It was a blast!


----------



## Robert TG

Here is an Area that doesn't get photographed often


----------



## Robert TG

Empty during the day





Entertainment during the night





On a personal note: In less than 48 hours, I'm off for about two months...I'll see you all when I get back. I'm travelling to Walt Disney World for a four week visit and then on to Disneyland for another three weeks. I should get some good photo's after seven weeks inside the parks.


----------



## awdfan

RobertTG, thanks for those pictures, I love that area!! I was wondering what it looked like now, I only have the memories of the place. And HAVE A GREAT TRIP!!!!!!


----------



## BecBennett

Robert TG said:


> On a personal note: In less than 48 hours, I'm off for about two months...I'll see you all when I get back. I'm travelling to Walt Disney World for a four week visit and then on to Disneyland for another three weeks. I should get some good photo's after seven weeks inside the parks.



Wow, enjoy yourself!


----------



## Tink rules

Robert TG said:


> Empty during the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entertainment during the night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a personal note: In less than 48 hours, I'm off for about two months...I'll see you all when I get back. I'm travelling to Walt Disney World for a four week visit and then on to Disneyland for another three weeks. I should get some good photo's after seven weeks inside the parks.



7 weeks of Disney???? WOW... I thought I was doing alot with WDW, then DCL, then DL  with the Panama Canal cruise!!! When will you be in Disneyland?


----------



## LuvEeyore

Thanks to all of you for the beautiful photos and Danny you are right, All DL photos are good photos. Three months from now, I will be getting ready to return home from DL.


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## mystic_path




----------



## MUDisneyCouple

Robert TG said:


> Empty during the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entertainment during the night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a personal note: In less than 48 hours, I'm off for about two months...I'll see you all when I get back. I'm travelling to Walt Disney World for a four week visit and then on to Disneyland for another three weeks. I should get some good photo's after seven weeks inside the parks.



WOW!  You are so lucky!  I would love to have 2 weeks let alone 7 weeks...can't wait for your pics... ENJOY!!!!


----------



## Pinkstarblm

mystic_path said:


>



Feels as if I'm walking down mainstreet at night heading out of the park


----------



## mystic_path

Pinkstarblm said:


> Feels as if I'm walking down mainstreet at night heading out of the park



Thats exactly what I was trying to capture. This is one of my fav shots.


----------



## mystic_path

Pic is getting deleted


----------



## samkj

Wasn't that picture (the ship and fireworks) posted by someone else originally?  Its gorgeous, but I thought I've seen it before.


----------



## mystic_path

Could have been, that one my mom had sent to me and I loved it. I had to share it.


----------



## actionvaughn

Armadillo actually posted it back in January. I always assumed that we all just posted pictures we personally took... I do love this pic though.


----------



## Tink rules

Robert TG said:


> Entertainment during the night



I love it!!! Think this is that couple's Date Night???


----------



## deletedpenguin

actionvaughn said:


> Armadillo actually posted it back in January. I always assumed that we all just posted pictures we personally took... I do love this pic though.



Yep. Pictures posted here should be your own.


----------



## Pinkstarblm




----------



## Armadillo4

actionvaughn said:


> Armadillo actually posted it back in January. I always assumed that we all just posted pictures we personally took... I do love this pic though.


actionvaughn, thanks for catching that and posting the link to the original!  

I haven't been here in awhile and was scrolling through this thread when my photo re-appeared. LOL! I've been updating my Flickr sets this afternoon and will try to post some new pics starting tonight.


----------



## mystic_path

deletedpenguin said:


> Yep. Pictures posted here should be your own.



I always have posted my own pics but my mom sent that last one to me. Ive never seen it before but I had to share it. I'll continue on with my own now.


----------



## spazzyjazzy

deletedpenguin said:


> Yep. Pictures posted here should be your own.



Ew, good thing I didn't post any of the pictures my brother took. I wouldn't want to get scolded for it. I thought this was a thread to share pictures of Disneyland. It shouldn't matter who takes them.


----------



## samkj

spazzyjazzy said:


> Ew, good thing I didn't post any of the pictures my brother took. I wouldn't want to get scolded for it. I thought this was a thread to share pictures of Disneyland. It shouldn't matter who takes them.


The problem is that some of the pictures are copywrited and should never have been downloaded in the first place.  If we want to continue to enjoy the efforts of many of the great photographers on this board we need to show them the courtesy of not copying their work.


----------



## deletedpenguin

spazzyjazzy said:


> Ew, good thing I didn't post any of the pictures my brother took. I wouldn't want to get scolded for it. I thought this was a thread to share pictures of Disneyland. It shouldn't matter who takes them.



When I say "your own" I obviously mean don't take other people's photos and post them, especially if they're posted with creative licenses. Obviously if your mom or dad or sibling takes a picture you can post it. There's nothing wrong with that. 

What would you do if someone took your picture and started posting it all over the place without giving your proper credit?


----------



## Lady Trix

deletedpenguin said:


> When I say "your own" I obviously mean don't take other people's photos and post them, especially if they're posted with creative licenses. Obviously if your mom or dad or sibling takes a picture you can post it. There's nothing wrong with that.
> 
> What would you do if someone took your picture and started posting it all over the place without giving your proper credit?



Yeah,that's right.We have really great pictures in this thread,and if they mean a lot to me(Nostalgic Dad,I always show your pictures for every disney fan I know),they probably mean a lot to their own photographers..
I guess I have never posted anything here,but I LOVE this thread.I've never been to DL,but seeing these pictures made me really want to go.

(Sorry about any possible english mistake..I'm brazilian)


----------



## mystic_path

Thank you but enough said and lessons learned, please lets just get on with this wonderful thread.


----------



## actionvaughn

Um. He's so cuddly..?


----------



## Armadillo4

mystic_path said:


> I always have posted my own pics but my mom sent that last one to me. Ive never seen it before but I had to share it. I'll continue on with my own now.


mystic_path, I'm flattered that you liked my picture. I love sharing pictures. It's why I upload them in the first place. 

Meanwhile, in order to lighten the mood, here's Billy Hill giving one lucky guest a nice close-up for his video camera. It's the Billy Hill & the Hillbillies show at the Golden Horseshoe Theatre.


----------



## Armadillo4

actionvaughn said:


> Um. He's so cuddly..?


LOL!!! I love it actionvaughn. I was wondering when some Pixar Play Parade pictures would make it to this thread. Thanks for posting the pic of Jack Jack!


----------



## mystic_path

Armadillo4 said:


> mystic_path, I'm flattered that you liked my picture. I love sharing pictures. It's why I upload them in the first place.



Your picture is absoloutely amazing! I hope you can take more pictures like it. I will be your biggest fan


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

actionvaughn said:


> Um. He's so cuddly..?



Yes! I love that! Wonderful picture, actionvaughn!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Armadillo4 said:


> Meanwhile, in order to lighten the mood, here's Billy Hill giving one lucky guest a nice close-up for his video camera. It's the Billy Hill & the Hillbillies show at the Golden Horseshoe Theatre.



Armadillo, you captured the sexiness of Billy's teeth perfectly!


----------



## mikayla73




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## MUDisneyCouple

The themeing is over the top in this section of DCA and I loved it  I'm sure that people looked at us weird (3 grown adults) when we hopped aboard Heimlich!  This was a great ride and made us all hungry!


----------



## blackjackdelta

Finally got over here and setup. Going to try and start posting again but SAT phones and mountains do not get the best reception. Looks like I missed a few posting questions. The best to all.
Jack


----------



## NostalgicDad

blackjackdelta said:


> Finally got over here and setup. Going to try and start posting again but SAT phones and mountains do not get the best reception. Looks like I missed a few posting questions. The best to all.
> Jack


 

Welcome back, Jack.  Hope all is well.


----------



## DangerMouse

Jack! Thanks for the desktop of my favorite ride! Lovely photo!


----------



## 4Ollies

Great pictures.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## blackjackdelta

NostalgicDad said:


> Welcome back, Jack. Hope all is well.


 

Thanks Danny, thing are OK at present. Doing 14 hr night duty right now. Contract is up the 1st week in August, hope things stay frosty.

Jack


----------



## blackjackdelta

DangerMouse said:


> Jack! Thanks for the desktop of my favorite ride! Lovely photo!


 
You are welcome, different angle.

Jack


----------



## actionvaughn

Since Aramadillo mentioned there's a lack of Pixar Play Parade pics, (say that five times fast) here's the Bug Life float in all it's glory, and unbroken.


----------



## Armadillo4

*NostalgicDad*, I love that photo of the Partners statue with the roses and the castle. It's so beautiful and the colors are just gorgeous, especially the deep blue in the sky.



MUDisneyCouple said:


> The themeing is over the top in this section of DCA and I loved it


I agree MUDisneyCouple. The theming in a bug's land is just awesome. It's something I didn't even notice the first time through, but then it hit me on a later visit. Duh!



actionvaughn said:


> Since Aramadillo mentioned there's a lack of Pixar Play Parade pics, (say that five times fast) here's the Bug Life float in all it's glory, and unbroken.


Awwww...it's bug's life float. I went and saw P3 for the first time last Friday and missed this float since it's still being repaired or inspected. Thanks for sharing this picture!!! I can't wait until I can go back and see the parade again.


----------



## Armadillo4

Oops, I nearly forgot I was going to post a picture. Here's the Evil Queen from a Fantasmic performance on March 22.


----------



## NostalgicDad

Armadillo4 said:


> *NostalgicDad*, I love that photo of the Partners statue with the roses and the castle. It's so beautiful and the colors are just gorgeous, especially the deep blue in the sky.


 

Thanks Armadillo4!


----------



## NostalgicDad

A while back I had posted a similar photo but this one is from a slightly different perspective.


----------



## blackjackdelta

At home, I guess it was 21 degree's this am, what happened to spring.


----------



## actionvaughn

Danny, please tell me you have the original! I so want to use that as my background!  

Pretty please?


----------



## NostalgicDad

blackjackdelta said:


> At home, I guess it was 21 degree's this am, what happened to spring.


 

Jack.....Not getting the photo in your post.




actionvaughn said:


> Danny, please tell me you have the original! I so want to use that as my background!
> 
> Pretty please?


 

I do.......


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

blackjackdelta said:


> Finally got over here and setup. Going to try and start posting again but SAT phones and mountains do not get the best reception. Looks like I missed a few posting questions. The best to all.
> Jack



Welcome back! Stay safe over there.  

That is an awesome picture of an awesome ride!!


----------



## Armadillo4

Silly Little Pixie said:


> Welcome back! Stay safe over there.
> 
> That is an awesome picture of an awesome ride!!


Jack, ditto! The picture is awesome and please stay safe over there. And hopefully stay somewhere with heat.


----------



## GregC

Ok for those of you who have mentioned the rumor and/or never have seen the picture..here it is, the basketball "court" inside the Matterhorn and that is Vlade Divac shooting a basket..pretty cool!
Just follow this link..as the server is being retarded..note*there's no spaces between any of those characters in the link, it doesn't seem to accept it otherwise for some reason..

------http://p h o t o albu ms.wdwmagic.co m   /data/ 500/ 5906DL _M_b as ket ballcourt.jpg---------


----------



## actionvaughn

Greg, this link isn't working, but if you left click and click "Properties" you can copy and paste the link.


----------



## actionvaughn

NostalgicDad said:


> I do.......



Now you're teasing... Do you mind PM'ing it to me?


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## blackjackdelta

Danny, I can see the picture when I log on to the thread so I am not sure what is going on, here is another if it makes it.

Jack


----------



## IASWAM

Love this ride...


----------



## NostalgicDad

blackjackdelta said:


> Danny, I can see the picture when I log on to the thread so I am not sure what is going on, here is another if it makes it.
> 
> Jack


 

Jack.....I still can't see it.  The link seems fine but even when I try to just copy and paste the link in another window, it still doesn't work.  I wonder if others are having the same problem with not seeing it.


----------



## R.S.Winters

i dnt see the basketball pic either if thats what u mean.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

GregC said:


> Ok for those of you who have mentioned the rumor and/or never have seen the picture..here it is, the basketball "court" inside the Matterhorn and that is Vlade Divac shooting a basket..pretty cool!
> Just follow this link..as the server is being retarded..note*there's no spaces between any of those characters in the link, it doesn't seem to accept it otherwise for some reason..
> 
> ------http://p h o t o albu ms.wdwmagic.co m   /data/ 500/ 5906DL _M_b as ket ballcourt.jpg---------



It works... you have to copy and paste it, then take out all the extra spaces before it'll work...


----------



## IASWAM

NostalgicDad said:


> Jack.....I still can't see it. The link seems fine but even when I try to just copy and paste the link in another window, it still doesn't work. I wonder if others are having the same problem with not seeing it.


 
I don't see it either...


----------



## blackjackdelta

NostalgicDad said:


> Jack.....I still can't see it. The link seems fine but even when I try to just copy and paste the link in another window, it still doesn't work. I wonder if others are having the same problem with not seeing it.


 
Can you see the picture of the "Lion"?


----------



## PiperPizzaz

I can see it, make sure you get every space out or it will just give an error.


----------



## CADZNYCHC

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Armadillo, you captured the sexiness of Billy's teeth perfectly!



"sexy".... that's not a word that has ever come to mind with Billy Hill......but i do love their show!!


----------



## GregC

Sorry about the basketball court pic guys, no matter what combination I tryed to link it on the forum it would put symbols like ******.com/ etc..and not actually use the correct URL. So I loaded it offsite..see if this works..


----------



## DearDaisyinDurham

way cool! thanks for sharing this!!


----------



## NostalgicDad

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> It works... you have to copy and paste it, then take out all the extra spaces before it'll work...


 


PiperPizzaz said:


> I can see it, make sure you get every space out or it will just give an error.


 

I'm not referring to the basketball picture posted by GregC.  I'm referring to the picture posted by blackjackdelta.


----------



## NostalgicDad

blackjackdelta said:


> Can you see the picture of the "Lion"?


 

Jack......No, I do not see the picture of the lion.


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## actionvaughn

I can't see your picture, blackjack.


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

actionvaughn said:


> Um. He's so cuddly..?



YOu got it you got it!!! I tried so hard to get a shot of that! Never did catch it.  

Awesome picture!


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## R.S.Winters

Silly Little Pixie said:


> YOu got it you got it!!! I tried so hard to get a shot of that! Never did catch it.
> 
> Awesome picture!



Where is that?


----------



## mikayla73

It's the new Pixar Parade.


----------



## mikayla73




----------



## mystic_path

GregC said:


> Sorry about the basketball court pic guys, no matter what combination I tryed to link it on the forum it would put symbols like ******.com/ etc..and not actually use the correct URL. So I loaded it offsite..see if this works..



*Is this a pic of the basketball court inside the Matterhorn? *


----------



## Armadillo4

GregC said:


> Ok for those of you who have mentioned the rumor and/or never have seen the picture..here it is, the basketball "court" inside the Matterhorn and that is Vlade Divac shooting a basket..pretty cool!


Thanks for finding and sharing this neat little bit of trivia. The basketball "court" (it's not regulation size) is indeed in the Matterhorn. But this pic gets bonus points for having Vlade Divac in it. LOL! How awesome is that?


----------



## Armadillo4

NostalgicDad said:


> Jack......No, I do not see the picture of the lion.


I can't see it either. Armadillo sad. However, that picture from DCA is pretty awesome. 

Here's one from my first visit to see the Pixar Play Parade. A baby sea turtle (possibly Squirt) is coming down to greet the kids sitting next to me.


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

blackjackdelta said:


>



I can see this picture, but not the other 2 that posted previously...I also see only the red x for those.


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## stagemomx3




----------



## wdwnut4life

fab pix everyone!
http://www.myspace.com/wdwdancetwirlnut


----------



## Armadillo4

Jack, I love that last photo from Parade of Dreams! It has this cool ethereal feeling about it.

This is from POTC (of course). The lighting is *not* from the flash of my camera.


----------



## GregC

Excellent Pic Armadillo!


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## stagemomx3




----------



## blackjackdelta

Armadillo4 said:


> Jack, I love that last photo from Parade of Dreams! It has this cool ethereal feeling about it.
> 
> This is from POTC (of course). The lighting is *not* from the flash of my camera.


 
Thanks. I like the timing on the lightening of the picture. I have some high ISO pirate pictures I like to post now and then but people always think you are using a flash. It is easy to tell if you know what to look for. I also have the 6 inch mini of the "Helmsman" on my desk at home.

Jack


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Beautiful picture, Danny! I love it!

Jack, is that Belle picture recent?


----------



## blackjackdelta

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Beautiful picture, Danny! I love it!
> 
> Jack, is that Belle picture recent?


 

August 2007


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

blackjackdelta said:


> August 2007



I thought so.. I was getting excited thinking they released the princesses from captive at PFF...


----------



## DangerMouse

Jack, that's my very favorite Belle. She is just gorgeous and so sweet with the kids. I hope she's still there the next time we go back. 

I believe this is the same one.


----------



## NostalgicDad

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Beautiful picture, Danny! I love it!


 

Thanks prettyprincessbelle!


----------



## Lady Trix

blackjackdelta said:


>



   
great pic!She will always be my favorite princess


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

DangerMouse said:


> Jack, that's my very favorite Belle. She is just gorgeous and so sweet with the kids. I hope she's still there the next time we go back.
> 
> I believe this is the same one.



Oh my DM. What a precious picture. So sweet!



NostalgicDad said:


> Thanks prettyprincessbelle!



Welcome, Danny!



Lady Trix said:


> great pic!She will always be my favorite princess



Mine too.


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## mikayla73




----------



## mikayla73




----------



## PryncessChrysty

Yet another castle shot.....


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## R.S.Winters

Wow those NOSq pics r awesome!

Dx


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

mikayla73 said:


>



Yikes!  Those are super close together!!!


----------



## mikayla73




----------



## mikayla73

R.S.Winters said:


> Wow those NOSq pics r awesome!
> 
> Dx



Thanks! It was a Thrusday morning right after park opening. I left everyone back in the hotel room to sleep in and wondered around DL by myself. It was very peaceful


----------



## Armadillo4

Um, Mrs. Incredible? Your son is on fire. Mrs. Incredbile??


----------



## diznylnd

NostalgicDad said:


>



Great shot! Was this shot with a cross filter or with an adjusted ap for the star effect?


----------



## XTinabell

Well it's been a long long time since I've shared anything with this thread mainly because everyone's pictures are sooo good, mine are going to look like snapshots. But at the same time I feel guilty enjoying other's pictures without contributing so here's my picture of the day:


----------



## diznylnd




----------



## blackjackdelta

XTinabell said:


> Well it's been a long long time since I've shared anything with this thread mainly because everyone's pictures are sooo good, mine are going to look like snapshots. But at the same time I feel guilty enjoying other's pictures without contributing so here's my picture of the day:


 
All I take is snapshots, the more photo's posted the better this thread becomes.

Jack


----------



## nibblesandbits

blackjackdelta said:


> All I take is snapshots, the more photo's posted the better this thread becomes.
> 
> Jack


Couldn't agree more!  I"m loving all the DL stuff!  So excited about my first trip!


----------



## mAlien13

XTinabell said:


> Well it's been a long long time since I've shared anything with this thread mainly because everyone's pictures are sooo good, mine are going to look like snapshots. But at the same time I feel guilty enjoying other's pictures without contributing so here's my picture of the day:



You know what, XTinabell? I love this shot. Every picture is a memory, and every memory is precious. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## PryncessChrysty

Love, Love, LOVE the new Pixar Play Parade!! Can't wait to see the Bug's Life float in action!!


----------



## PryncessChrysty

Double post


----------



## mikayla73

Any pic of DL is a great pic. Thanks to everyone for sharing their memories!


----------



## actionvaughn

Armadillo4 said:


> Um, Mrs. Incredible? Your son is on fire. Mrs. Incredbile??



Adorable!!!  What a great picture!


----------



## argusp2

I understand that these letters will be removed/moved, when the entrance to DCA is relocated?


----------



## samkj

Proof that miracles happen at Disneyland.  We were there 5 days with not one single fight between these two!  This was taken on our 7am walk to the parks.


----------



## XTinabell

argusp2 said:


> I understand that these letters will be removed/moved, when the entrance to DCA is relocated?



haha, what a great angle, cool picture.

On a side note, thanks to everyone for encouraging me (and everyone else) to post pictures, my comment wasn't meant as a woe is me comment, but thank you. I will post more pictures in the future


----------



## IASWAM




----------



## DisneyLover4Ever!

Here's another ToT pic.


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

argusp2 said:


> I understand that these letters will be removed/moved, when the entrance to DCA is relocated?



Is that true?  Anyone know?  I love this entrance...and will be sad if it leaves.


----------



## R.S.Winters

That would be sad. I lovethose big letters! They are "different" you know?


----------



## deletedpenguin

I believe those letters, as well as the rest of the entrance, will be gone.


----------



## mAlien13

Does anyone know the what, where or when of the DCA entrance issue? Why would they move the entrance?


----------



## PryncessChrysty

mAlien13 said:


> Does anyone know the what, where or when of the DCA entrance issue? Why would they move the entrance?



The letters, the wall mosaics, the Golden Gate Bridge and the giant sun at Sun Plaza are all coming down - it's all part of the DCA overhaul.  Once construction begins on this part of the park, which I BELIEVE is currently scheduled for early Fall, then the entrance to the park will be temporarily re-routed.  Word is the new turnstyles are going to look like the old ones at MGM in WDW.  
http://themeparks.about.com/od/disneyparks/a/DCAMakeover.htm


----------



## Armadillo4

argusp2 said:


>


argusp2, I love this photo! It's so beautiful. Thanks for posting it here.


----------



## mikayla73




----------



## blackjackdelta

XTinabell said:


> haha, what a great angle, cool picture.
> 
> On a side note, thanks to everyone for encouraging me (and everyone else) to post pictures, my comment wasn't meant as a woe is me comment, but thank you. I will post more pictures in the future


 
I did not take it that way. I know a number of folks here must take a bunch of pics and I love looking thru their eyes.

Jack


----------



## IASWAM

Strike up the band!  It's my 100th post!


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

PryncessChrysty said:


> The letters, the wall mosaics, the Golden Gate Bridge and the giant sun at Sun Plaza are all coming down - it's all part of the DCA overhaul.  Once construction begins on this part of the park, which I BELIEVE is currently scheduled for early Fall, then the entrance to the park will be temporarily re-routed.  Word is the new turnstyles are going to look like the old ones at MGM in WDW.
> http://themeparks.about.com/od/disneyparks/a/DCAMakeover.htm



BUMMER!!!!!!!!!!  I really liked this entrance


----------



## NostalgicDad

diznylnd said:


> Great shot! Was this shot with a cross filter or with an adjusted ap for the star effect?


 

Thanks diznylnd!  No filter was used.  The aperture was f/13 and shutter open for 8 seconds to achieve that effect.


----------



## NostalgicDad

Been away to Vegas with the wife for a few days but without the kids. We couldn't resist and took a side trip to DL for one day. I'm still uploading lots of pictures but here's one from TOT. I was trying out a new (faster) lens for the dark rides.


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

NostalgicDad said:


> Been away to Vegas with the wife for a few days but without the kids. We couldn't resist and took a side trip to DL for one day. I'm still uploading lots of pictures but here's one from TOT. I was trying out a new (faster) lens for the dark rides.



Ooooh, do tell! What new lens did you get? Did you get any Vegas pics? Vegas is my 2nd favorite place to visit next to DL, of course!


----------



## Armadillo4

IASWAM said:


> Strike up the band!  It's my 100th post!   cool1:


Congrats on your 100th post. I love watching the Disneyland band!



NostalgicDad said:


> Thanks diznylnd!  No filter was used.  The aperture was f/13 and shutter open for 8 seconds to achieve that effect.


I agree with disnylnd, that's a great effect with the lights around the Mickey floral. Very, very cool! Thanks for sharing your expertise with us. Ooh, and that's a great ToT picture, NostalgicDad! I love the silhouette of the elevator operator!

Meanwhile, back outside in DCA, what time is it? It's time for High School Musical 2!


----------



## NostalgicDad

DisneySuiteFreak said:


> Ooooh, do tell! What new lens did you get? Did you get any Vegas pics? Vegas is my 2nd favorite place to visit next to DL, of course!


 
Oh, the lens I was referring to is just the Nikkor 50mm f/1.8.  It's a cheap lens but is great for low light situations.  I took lots of Vegas pics.  I just need to find a place to post a few I guess.  Vegas was fun!




Armadillo4 said:


> I agree with disnylnd, that's a great effect with the lights around the Mickey floral. Very, very cool! Thanks for sharing your expertise with us. Ooh, and that's a great ToT picture, NostalgicDad! I love the silhouette of the elevator operator!


 
Thanks Armadillo4!  The ToT shot was a quick one while we were standing next in line.  I thought it looked kind of eerie seeing the operator's silhouette as he was seeing the unfortunate souls off to their demise!


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## samkj

NostalgicDad said:


> Oh, the lens I was referring to is just the Nikkor 50mm f/1.8.  It's a cheap lens but is great for low light situations.  I took lots of Vegas pics.  I just need to find a place to post a few I guess.  Vegas was fun!


I've been playing with my canon 50mm f/1.8 lately too.  I haven't made it to DL with it yet, but I've been getting great low-light action shots.


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## IASWAM




----------



## MUDisneyCouple

I love all of these punny features that are coming to the Bug's Life theatre.


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

NostalgicDad said:


> Oh, the lens I was referring to is just the Nikkor 50mm f/1.8.  It's a cheap lens but is great for low light situations.  I took lots of Vegas pics.  I just need to find a place to post a few I guess.  Vegas was fun!


 I love my  Nikkor 50mm 1.8, it's a great, cheap lens and so light and easy to carry around! 
 
Love Vegas! I haven't been around for a few days, so maybe you already did, but you could always post it on the Photo board!


----------



## Danauk

I've been following this thread for 18 months now and can't wait to contribute to it after my 1st trip in August. I know in the past some pictures have been posted of Disneyland Tokyo. I just got back from Disneyland Paris so I thought I would post a few comparison shots of things that are similar in both parks if that is OK.

Lets start with the castle!! I was the 1st person through the turnstyles last Tuesday so got lots of shots of an empty park!!


----------



## NostalgicDad

DisneySuiteFreak said:


> I love my Nikkor 50mm 1.8, it's a great, cheap lens and so light and easy to carry around!
> 
> Love Vegas! I haven't been around for a few days, so maybe you already did, but you could always post it on the Photo board!


 

Absolutely. I actually carried that lens around in my coat pocket all night and hardly knew it was there. I did already post a few pictures on the Photography board yesterday and will post a few more on this thread later today.


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## DangerMouse

Gasp! Alice is my favorite! Gorgeous shot, Danny! Thanks for my newest desktop! Seems like you've been providing them a lot for me lately.


----------



## stopher1

I love how you captured Alice, surrounded by the lanterns!  Beautiful shot!


----------



## NostalgicDad

DangerMouse said:


> Gasp! Alice is my favorite! Gorgeous shot, Danny! Thanks for my newest desktop! Seems like you've been providing them a lot for me lately.


 
Thanks DangerMouse.  Glad you're putting them to good use!  




stopher1 said:


> I love how you captured Alice, surrounded by the lanterns! Beautiful shot!


 

Thanks stopher1........I had a little different vantage point.  I forget what you actually call the area, but it's the elevated area sort of behind the trees and in front of Ariel's place.  The 70-300mm lens comes in handy there!


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## PryncessChrysty

Not a great shot on my part, but I loved this photo:


----------



## PryncessChrysty

Danauk said:


> I've been following this thread for 18 months now and can't wait to contribute to it after my 1st trip in August. I know in the past some pictures have been posted of Disneyland Tokyo. I just got back from Disneyland Paris so I thought I would post a few comparison shots of things that are similar in both parks if that is OK.
> 
> Lets start with the castle!! I was the 1st person through the turnstyles last Tuesday so got lots of shots of an empty park!!



Beautiful! Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

PryncessChrysty said:


> Not a great shot on my part, but I loved this photo:



Any shot of Disney is a great shot!  Where was this photo taken?


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

Danauk said:


> I've been following this thread for 18 months now and can't wait to contribute to it after my 1st trip in August. I know in the past some pictures have been posted of Disneyland Tokyo. I just got back from Disneyland Paris so I thought I would post a few comparison shots of things that are similar in both parks if that is OK.
> 
> Lets start with the castle!! I was the 1st person through the turnstyles last Tuesday so got lots of shots of an empty park!!



Nice! What is the name of this castle?


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

blackjackdelta said:


>


Nice one BlackjackDelta!


----------



## PryncessChrysty

DisneySuiteFreak said:


> Any shot of Disney is a great shot!


I suppose I can't argue with that! 




> Where was this photo taken?


In Big Thunder Ranch - there were several other photos of Walt with horses on display that I have yet to post, but that picture was my favorite


----------



## Danauk

DisneySuiteFreak said:


> Nice! What is the name of this castle?


 
The castle at DLP is also Sleeping Beautys castle, or to give it the correct name, Le Chateau de la Belle au Bois Dormant. At DLP you can still go inside the castle.


----------



## Danauk

Dumbo






Did you know that the Dumbo ride at Disneyland was the one that was supposed to go to DLP? The Dumbo ride at DL needed replacing to they were building the new DUmbo ride for DL and the one for DLP at the same time. The DLP one was finished first and then the ride at DL broke down so they sent the finished ride that was supposed to go to Paris to DL and then Paris got the DL one when it was finished.


----------



## Danauk

The entrance to the park, you walk through Fantasia Gardens then the entrance is under the Disneyland hotel.


----------



## luvdsny

OMG, I've never seen the entrance to DLP...this is beautiful!!


----------



## mikayla73

The DLP shots are great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mikayla73




----------



## Mayra

Danauk said:


> The entrance to the park, you walk through Fantasia Gardens then the entrance is under the Disneyland hotel.



almost the same pic


----------



## Danauk

Disneyland Park at DLP IMHO is the most beautiful of any Disney park. Here are a couple of pictures of Fantasia Gardens which you walk through after bag check towards the entrance to the park.


----------



## Danauk

One more DLP shot, this time the Studios which is where the ToT (just opened this month) and the partners statue are located. I was 1st in the park that day too!!


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

*Danauk* - LOVE  these pics!  It is beautiful!!!

I would love to go to DLP.  I have a feeling when we go to Paris it will only be for the "sites"...how unfortunate


----------



## Danauk

MUDisneyCouple said:


> *Danauk* - LOVE  these pics! It is beautiful!!!
> 
> I would love to go to DLP. I have a feeling when we go to Paris it will only be for the "sites"...how unfortunate


 
If you ever go to Paris you must go to DLP, it is the most beatuiful park. The entrance to the park is 5 seconds (I am not joking here, I timed it!!) from the Metro station exit. You take the RER line red 4A to Marine de la Chesney, Parc Disneyland and you are at the entrance as you exit the station.


----------



## Jennifer03

Beautiful pictures Danauk!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Danauk said:


> One more DLP shot, this time the Studios which is where the ToT (just opened this month) and the partners statue are located. I was 1st in the park that day too!!



Their TOT and Partner's looks like just ours! How cool!


----------



## Danauk

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Their TOT and Partner's looks like just ours! How cool!


 
The ToT built at DL was actually the one that was origionally designed for DLP. However they decided not to build it for the opening of the DL Studios park for some reason (although there was always plans to build one in that location as there is a courtyard oposite where you can drink coffee and there is an archway you can look through to see the ToT that has always had a HTH symbol on it since the Studios opened!!). So they used the ToT designed for DLP at DL. The one that opened at DLP last week though is almost identical. I can't wait to ride the DL one in the summer to compare. The partners statue was placed in the Studios park as it is pointing to Studio One, the main entrance to the park. Had it been placed in the Disneyland park Walt would not have been pointing to anything in particular and his raised arm could have been precieved by some Europeans (who do not know the Disney story) as a Nazi symbol!! Well that was the explanation our VIP guide gave us last week when I asked (she did say there was no official explanation to this question, that was just the unofficial one!)


----------



## Danauk

One final DLP picture from me. Underneath the castle we have a secret dragon who guards the castle!!


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

Danauk said:


> If you ever go to Paris you must go to DLP, it is the most beatuiful park. The entrance to the park is 5 seconds (I am not joking here, I timed it!!) from the Metro station exit. You take the RER line red 4A to Marine de la Chesney, Parc Disneyland and you are at the entrance as you exit the station.



Maybe I can convince my DH that there isn't much else to see in Paris other than the Eiffel Tower  

I would love to to see DLP.


----------



## NostalgicDad

Great to see those pictures Danauk.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kyl777

hmm seeing those pics of DL paris makes me want to go to Europe... tho I cant seem to not spend my money at Disneyland Cali


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

PryncessChrysty said:


> I suppose I can't argue with that!
> 
> 
> 
> In Big Thunder Ranch - there were several other photos of Walt with horses on display that I have yet to post, but that picture was my favorite



Thanks for the info, I'll have to go looking for those the next time I get out to DL.


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

Danauk said:


> The castle at DLP is also Sleeping Beautys castle, or to give it the correct name, Le Chateau de la Belle au Bois Dormant. At DLP you can still go inside the castle.



Cool! I wish we could still go inside the DL version of SB castle. I don't recall ever having taken the time to do it when it was allowed and then when I was planning to go inside they stopped allowing it.  I my have done it when I was a kid, but don't recall it...


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

The folks at Disney are so clever...


----------



## Armadillo4

*NostalgicDad*, that's a GORGEOUS photo of Grizzly Peak. I've seen many wonderful pictures of it, but that one really stands out.

*MUDisneyCouple*, OMG that is awesome!!! I'll need to look for that bench the next time I'm at DCA. It's those little details that make Disney stand apart from the rest of the crowd.


----------



## davidsprincess

NostalgicDad said:


>


That is soooooooo gorgeous!!  It takes my breath away.


----------



## NostalgicDad

Armadillo4 said:


> *NostalgicDad*, that's a GORGEOUS photo of Grizzly Peak. I've seen many wonderful pictures of it, but that one really stands out.


 
Thanks Armadillo4!




davidsprincess said:


> That is soooooooo gorgeous!!  It takes my breath away.


 
Thanks davidsprincess!


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## Sunobo

MUDisneyCouple said:


> The folks at Disney are so clever...



It took me a minute to realize what the bench was supposed to be made of.  The idea of sitting on a popcicle stick bench tickled my funny bone.  I love it and I'll have to look for it next time I make it to DL.


----------



## shoppingmom

NostalgicDad said:


>




Stunning photo, where was this taken?


----------



## XTinabell

Danauk said:


> If you ever go to Paris you must go to DLP, it is the most beatuiful park. The entrance to the park is 5 seconds (I am not joking here, I timed it!!) from the Metro station exit. You take the RER line red 4A to Marine de la Chesney, Parc Disneyland and you are at the entrance as you exit the station.



Man I wish I hadn't read this. I'm going to Paris twice this year, once in the beginning of May and again in June and I was going to skip disneyland, but now I think I may need to count my pennies and see if I can go check it out.


----------



## NostalgicDad

shoppingmom said:


> Stunning photo, where was this taken?


 

Thanks.  This was taken on the elevated patio area between the Matterhorn and IASW, and just next to the Monorail track.


----------



## Armadillo4

The flag ceremony featuring the Disneyland Band and the Dapper Dans.


----------



## NostalgicDad

Armadillo4 said:


> The flag ceremony featuring the Disneyland Band and the Dapper Dans.


 

Armadillo4, I love watching the Flag Retreat.  Nice picture.


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## Master Mason




----------



## trodrigue

Lovely picture Greg!


----------



## XTinabell

Armadillo4 said:


> The flag ceremony featuring the Disneyland Band and the Dapper Dans.



I think that's a really cool picture. I have never really looked at disneyland from that view before, thanks for sharing.


----------



## XTinabell

Just about to fly with Peter and the gang.


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

Armadillo4 said:


> *MUDisneyCouple*, OMG that is awesome!!! I'll need to look for that bench the next time I'm at DCA. It's those little details that make Disney stand apart from the rest of the crowd.



I couldn't agree more!  It is definatley those little things tha keep me coming back.  FYI - it is in the Bug's Land kids section right outside of Heimlech's chew-chew train  



Sunobo said:


> It took me a minute to realize what the bench was supposed to be made of.  The idea of sitting on a popcicle stick bench tickled my funny bone.  I love it and I'll have to look for it next time I make it to DL.



It took all of us some time too and I thought it was hilarious!  Can you imagine sitting on sticky old popcicle sticks - yikes!   FYI - it is in the Bug's Land kids section right outside of Heimlech's chew-chew train


----------



## Master Mason

Cat Cora at Food and Wine


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## thmar

NostalgicDad said:


>



This is an awesome photo!!


----------



## NostalgicDad

thmar said:


> This is an awesome photo!!


 

Thanks thmar!


----------



## lvstitch

NostalgicDad said:


>



You take the most amazing pictures !!!


----------



## NostalgicDad

lvstitch said:


> You take the most amazing pictures !!!


 

lvstitch.......Thank you for the nice comment.


----------



## NostalgicDad

It's Friday and I feel like fireworks. This shot in particular is from a different perspective than what I've ever done before. I was on the Depot platform just behind the benches that overlook Main Street. This is a pretty good spot to watch the fireworks but I have to say, at least for me, not the best place for pictures. When taking shots at a wide angle (18mm), you can hardly see the castle. This shot was at 42mm focal length. And, there's no way to get that flag pole out of the shot!


----------



## Grumpy'sWife4Ever

Danny, the fireworks shot is amazing!  Actually, all of your photos are, I sat here one night going through all 200+ pages of pics (I seem to have a lot of time on my hands  ) and some of your shots are beyond breathtaking.  My fave is the one you shot from behind the Partners Statue looking up an almost deserted Main Street after dark.  I sat here the next night going through all the pics AGAIN to find that one to show my DH. (Again, not so good with time management)

Maybe we should all band together to write DL and ask that they make the flagpole retractable so our pics turn out better??


----------



## NostalgicDad

Grumpy'sWife4Ever said:


> Danny, the fireworks shot is amazing! Actually, all of your photos are, I sat here one night going through all 200+ pages of pics (I seem to have a lot of time on my hands  ) and some of your shots are beyond breathtaking. My fave is the one you shot from behind the Partners Statue looking up an almost deserted Main Street after dark. I sat here the next night going through all the pics AGAIN to find that one to show my DH. (Again, not so good with time management)
> 
> Maybe we should all band together to write DL and ask that they make the flagpole retractable so our pics turn out better??


 

Grumpy'sWife4Ever.......Thanks a bunch for the comments. That nighttime Partners shot is one of my favorites as well. I also like the retractable flag pole idea!


----------



## mikayla73

Another beautiful day at DCA!


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## davidsprincess

NostalgicDad said:


>


 
NostalgicDad, have you ever thought (or applied) to work for Disney in their advertising dept. taking pictures for them?  You take such awsome shots.  Think about it.


----------



## NostalgicDad

davidsprincess said:


> NostalgicDad, have you ever thought (or applied) to work for Disney in their advertising dept. taking pictures for them? You take such awsome shots. Think about it.


 

Now, that would be a cool job.  Although, I'm sure they have all the people they can handle waiting at their doorstep. I'm honored that you think my pictures are worthy of that. Thanks for the super nice comment!


----------



## rockstargeisha

I went on Nemo for the first time last week and it was so great! I'm so excited they brought the subs back.


----------



## XTinabell




----------



## Lady Trix

This is my favorite thread..
But yesterday my parents decided that we're going to California,and we'll spend a few days at DL,so looking at all these wonderfull pictures now almost make me cry,I can't believe I'm going to DL!!
Actually,the pictures were important for their decision (they were talking about going to WDW again..),so I just want to say thanks to all of you!


----------



## jory29

NostalgicDad said:


>



Love, love, this picture!  Thank you so much for taking this picture.   We love the pizza there, and the ambience at night - well, what can I say? You captured it all perfectly.


----------



## mikayla73

Shopping anyone?


----------



## Cadillac_Dreamgirl




----------



## Jenn1116

I just get so excited when I see all these pics!  I'm really having to restrain myself from trying to show everyone I know - my addiction is semi-secret.


----------



## NostalgicDad

jory29 said:


> Love, love, this picture!  Thank you so much for taking this picture.  We love the pizza there, and the ambience at night - well, what can I say? You captured it all perfectly.


 

Thanks jory29!


----------



## Master Mason




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep




----------



## matthew_hull




----------



## GregC

oh yeah? How about the secret basketball hoop inside the Matterhorn? This guy must be special LOL!


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## thmar

NostalgicDad said:


>



Great shot!!


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

Danny, I love your Pirates shot! That's one of my favorites rides in DL! Would you mind sharing your exif info? I need to take notes so I can be ready for my next trip.


----------



## NostalgicDad

thmar said:


> Great shot!!


 
Thanks thmar!




DisneySuiteFreak said:


> Danny, I love your Pirates shot! That's one of my favorites rides in DL! Would you mind sharing your exif info? I need to take notes so I can be ready for my next trip.


 
Thanks DSF!  Here's the info.....

D80
18-50mm @ 22mm
Full Manual mode
Shutter 15 seconds
f/16
ISO 100


----------



## Disneygrl36

GregC said:


> oh yeah? How about the secret basketball hoop inside the Matterhorn? This guy must be special LOL!



How cool.  How did you get this shot?


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## margtvl




----------



## shyboy72

This is shyboy72's fiance and i'm hacking into his account to share with all 
of you this picture that we took with my family. I did make one big 
adjustment (mickey of course !) and thought that it would be fun to share 

oh, before i forget, me (the girl w/ the red head band) and my cousin 
(the guy with the glasses on the left) made the shirts too


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

NostalgicDad said:


> Thanks DSF!  Here's the info.....
> D80
> 18-50mm @ 22mm
> Full Manual mode
> Shutter 15 seconds
> f/16
> ISO 100



Thanks Danny!


----------



## NostalgicDad

This was just after closing. I wish there was some lighting in the water but I'll take what I can get since I can never seem to get a decent shot of this.


----------



## Bugdozer

Danny,

I want to thank you for your amazing inspiring pictures. We leave tomorrow for our first every trip to Disneyland and your photos have truley kept us excited. I can not wait to see in person all that you are able to capture with your camera. 

Bug


----------



## Master Mason




----------



## Bethann23

The pictures are incredible....Thanks so much for posting them....


----------



## NostalgicDad

Bugdozer said:


> Danny,
> 
> I want to thank you for your amazing inspiring pictures. We leave tomorrow for our first every trip to Disneyland and your photos have truley kept us excited. I can not wait to see in person all that you are able to capture with your camera.
> 
> Bug


 

Bug, that's very nice of you to say. We're trying to plan our next trip to DL but can't seem to come up with a date. I sure wish it was tomorrow like you'll be doing. Have a super trip!


----------



## lisadoll93

shyboy72 said:


> This is shyboy72's fiance and i'm hacking into his account to share with all
> of you this picture that we took with my family. I did make one big
> adjustment (mickey of course !) and thought that it would be fun to share
> 
> oh, before i forget, me (the girl w/ the red head band) and my cousin
> (the guy with the glasses on the left) made the shirts too



Those shirts are super cute.


----------



## shyboy72

Thanks so much  I was oooober excited when I decided to make them!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

shyboy72 said:


> This is shyboy72's fiance and i'm hacking into his account to share with all
> of you this picture that we took with my family. I did make one big
> adjustment (mickey of course !) and thought that it would be fun to share
> 
> oh, before i forget, me (the girl w/ the red head band) and my cousin
> (the guy with the glasses on the left) made the shirts too



Those shirts, are really really awesome!! Seriously, I would buy one.. Great work!


----------



## shyboy72

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Those shirts, are really really awesome!! Seriously, I would buy one.. Great work!




thanks alot  i saw a version of this on a cashmere sweater and thought
"oh no way am I spending hundreds of dollars" so i made a template & 
painted shirts !

thanks again !


----------



## Eaglefan9727

Pic taken on April 13th, 2008


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## MousseauMob

NostalgicDad said:


>


Just wanted to say thanks for all the enjoyment I have seeing your lovely pictures as well as to everyone else, I can't believe how talented you all are!   I LOVE this thread. This picture took me a minute to figure out where you were standing to have the Matterhorn on the left and the castle on the right - it finally dawned on me. Oh well, it's early and I haven't had enough coffee yet, so I won't beat myself up too much for being so slow!


----------



## mAlien13

NostalgicDad said:


>




Very unique perspective...thanks as always!


----------



## MyManGoofy!

From our trip over President's Weekend.


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## Disneygrl36

blackjackdelta said:


>



Is this in Toontown?  I have only been to DL once (fixing that mistake in Dec) & it was a very short day.  Was this an opening or a parade or something?  It is too cute.


----------



## actionvaughn

I don't want to answer for BlackJack, but I think that's Toontown Morning Madness.


----------



## bonofreak

Next to the trash can it looks like it says "Toon Park" to me, and those are in the shapes of things you see in Toon Town.


----------



## NostalgicDad

MousseauMob said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for all the enjoyment I have seeing your lovely pictures as well as to everyone else, I can't believe how talented you all are!  I LOVE this thread. This picture took me a minute to figure out where you were standing to have the Matterhorn on the left and the castle on the right - it finally dawned on me. Oh well, it's early and I haven't had enough coffee yet, so I won't beat myself up too much for being so slow!


 
Thanks MousseauMob!  Yep, I was standing on the elevated section sort of in front of Casey Jr.




mAlien13 said:


> Very unique perspective...thanks as always!


 
Thank you, mAlien13!  I enjoy looking for those different shots.


----------



## NostalgicDad

*MyManGoofy*!.......Nice shot!


*Jack*.....Another cool picture!


----------



## dizzi

hey Melanie

we are going to DL too,

we canclled our halloween cruise for a mexican cruise.


----------



## Disneygrl36

Hiya Lynn. 
I am so excited about going to Disneyland.  When is your trip????????


----------



## disneynoob08

from my trip a couple weekends ago to DCA. 






sorry the pic is kinda big..


----------



## kaity230

Disneygrl36 said:


> Is this in Toontown?  I have only been to DL once (fixing that mistake in Dec) & it was a very short day.  Was this an opening or a parade or something?  It is too cute.




I may be wrong but this looks more like WDW's toon town than DL's?


----------



## kaity230

disneynoob08 said:


> from my trip a couple weekends ago to DCA.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry the pic is kinda big..



wow thats amazing!


----------



## pjpoohbear

kaity230 said:


> I may be wrong but this looks more like WDW's toon town than DL's?



No tracks through the middle of WDW Mickey's toon Fair.

Pj


----------



## eeyore3847

This was taken April 21, 2008
Now it is not a pic of huger perspective. But my girls love this pic and think it is there fav!


----------



## Master Mason

Wow, looking at this it is amazing how much better the 40D is at high ISO than the old XT


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

eeyore3847 said:


> This was taken April 21, 2008
> Now it is not a pic of huger perspective. But my girls love this pic and think it is there fav!



So cute!! Where in DCA was this taken?


----------



## mikayla73

prettyprincessbelle said:


> So cute!! Where in DCA was this taken?



It's not my pic, but it looks like they are sitting in the area in front of the "sun" in DCA. If you come in the front gates it is straight ahead.


----------



## mikayla73

Looks more authentic in B&W .. I think


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

Master Mason said:


> Wow, looking at this it is amazing how much better the 40D is at high ISO than the old XT



Nice one! Where were you when you shot this? It looks like you're higher up than Tink is -- like you're looking down on her.


----------



## NostalgicDad

Master Mason said:


> Wow, looking at this it is amazing how much better the 40D is at high ISO than the old XT


 
That's the first thing I noticed about this shot as well.  Was it ISO 3200?


----------



## Master Mason

DisneySuiteFreak said:


> Nice one! Where were you when you shot this? It looks like you're higher up than Tink is -- like you're looking down on her.


  I was on the train station platform.  I was looking for a different angle.



NostalgicDad said:


> That's the first thing I noticed about this shot as well.  Was it ISO 3200?


  It was at 1600 which is the highest the XT goes to.


----------



## eeyore3847

prettyprincessbelle said:


> So cute!! Where in DCA was this taken?



it was taken sitting at a bunch near stroller parking. If they were looking forward they would be looking at the Hollywood sign!


----------



## blackjackdelta

NostalgicDad said:


> *MyManGoofy*!.......Nice shot!
> 
> 
> *Jack*.....Another cool picture!


 

Thanks Danny, I am having posting issue's so I decided to throw something out and see it would post. Good ole TT opening. My 14 Y.O. daughter loves this for some odd reason.

Jack


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## prettyprincessbelle

eeyore3847 said:


> it was taken sitting at a bunch near stroller parking. If they were looking forward they would be looking at the Hollywood sign!



Awesome! I want to find a Photopass photog that has this Stitch! Thanks!


----------



## eeyore3847

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Awesome! I want to find a Photopass photog that has this Stitch! Thanks!



Have you also seen this stitch!


----------



## Disneygrl36

eeyore............those dresses are darling!!!!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

eeyore3847 said:


> Have you also seen this stitch!



Adorable!! Your girls are so cute! I love that Stitch! Was that the same Photopass photog that took the other Stitch one too?


----------



## eeyore3847

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Adorable!! Your girls are so cute! I love that Stitch! Was that the same Photopass photog that took the other Stitch one too?



nope, that stitch was taken at the entrance of CA!!! I love the photopass photographers!
Lori


----------



## PryncessChrysty

Even the infamous DLR kitties like to sit and people watch!!


----------



## MousseauMob

PryncessChrysty said:


> Even the infamous DLR kitties like to sit and people watch!!


Cool - I told my kids about the infamous cats before our last trip, but they didn't believe me until we saw one streak past us in A Bug's Land, but I wasn't fast enough to get a picture.


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## Disneynut71

I love all of the pictures, I hope I will have some to add when I go next month


----------



## quiltymom

blackjackdelta said:


>



I want one of those scooters!


----------



## ScrapperKimmyD

I want his HELMET!


----------



## mickeysgal

Beautiful pictures everyone - thank you!


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## Eaglefan9727

Here is one of my few favorites from my last trip on April 13th, 2008. Columbia getting ready for the Fantasmic show with the sun going down.


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## quiltymom

I just love the Emporium!  It's my favorite place to shop.  I'll be there in two more months!


----------



## 2hapas

I take a look at this thread everyday, wishing I were at Disneyland.  Our next trip probably won't be until 2010 or 2011 and it feels like it's a million years away.    Everyone: thanks for sharing; this thread helps to make the "blues" go away!!!


----------



## matthew_hull




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## road2disney

NostalgicDad said:


>



Absolutely beautiful...WOW...


----------



## wdwnut4life

can we please stop the double posts? fab pics!


----------



## Eaglefan9727

2hapas said:


> I take a look at this thread everyday, wishing I were at Disneyland.  Our next trip probably won't be until 2010 or 2011 and it feels like it's a million years away.    Everyone: thanks for sharing; this thread helps to make the "blues" go away!!!



Dont feel bad, It will be atleast 2010 (most likely 2011) for me when my fiancee and I visit Los Angeles again. Youre not alone. BTW, Ill post a couple more shots of my April 13th, 2008 trip in the coming days.


----------



## DesertBell

A friend took this using my camera. I just thought it was so pretty, and such an unusual angle of the castle.


----------



## Jenn1116

Is it possible to photograph Fantasmic?  If so, can someone please do it then post 'em? That would be awesome!   I haven't seen the show in YEARS.


----------



## blackjackdelta

I would look back on the thread,(Pics of the day) there have been a few pics taken. Master Mason does a great job.

Jack


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## jennifur25

wdwnut4life said:


> can we please stop the double posts? fab pics!



I don't see any double posts.


----------



## NostalgicDad

road2disney said:


> Absolutely beautiful...WOW...


 

Thanks road2disney!


----------



## avalon451

Jenn1116 said:


> Is it possible to photograph Fantasmic?  If so, can someone please do it then post 'em? That would be awesome!   I haven't seen the show in YEARS.



You can watch it on Youtube.


----------



## DangerMouse




----------



## PryncessChrysty

I wish the line (and the weather!) was always like this!!  Look at that sky! The highest the temp got that day was about 71 & breezy = perfect Disney weather!


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## nibblesandbits

NostalgicDad said:


>


Wow...beautiful.


----------



## cutedisneygirly

I am getting so excited for my trip in 16 days!!!  These pics make me excited, so thank you all for posting.  I will be sure to take lots of photos and post them when I get back.


----------



## 2hapas

DangerMouse,

Ha ha, what a riot, I love this picture!


----------



## thmar

cutedisneygirly said:


> I am getting so excited for my trip in 16 days!!!  These pics make me excited, so thank you all for posting.  I will be sure to take lots of photos and post them when I get back.



Have a great time!!


----------



## Jenn1116

I just saw the You Tude video.  Thank you!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

cutedisneygirly said:


> I am getting so excited for my trip in 16 days!!!  These pics make me excited, so thank you all for posting.  I will be sure to take lots of photos and post them when I get back.



Awesome! I'll be there at the same time!


----------



## mikayla73

jennifur25 said:


> I don't see any double posts.



I think they mean quoting and not taking out the pics so there are two of the same pics, almost one right after the other. I don't know, that's what I am guessing.

Here's the Partner's statue ...  sorry it's kinda dark, but I still love that statue.


----------



## cutedisneygirly

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Awesome! I'll be there at the same time!



Cool!  Where are you staying?  We will be at the BWPPI on May 17 and then on over to the DLH from May 18-22.  
DFi convinced me to drive all the way on that Saturday and stay there.  The original plan was to leave later on Saturday, drive about 4.5 hours to Bakersfield and then the rest of the way Sunday.  It was really hard to convince me.


----------



## Grumpy'sWife4Ever

Mine is not an amazing shot by any means, but after seeing the pic of the Sunglasses Hut a couple pages back, I thought I'd share my version - kind of fun........


----------



## Grumpy'sWife4Ever

Since they are redoing "It's a Small World" this pic might very well be outdated now, but it brings a smile to my face!


----------



## NostalgicDad

Great pics all!

How about some fireworks for a Friday? (Pretend the flagpole isn't there  )


----------



## Jenn1116

oooooooooo ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Soo soooo beautiful!


----------



## Lady Trix

NostalgicDad, the pic is soo beautifull that the flagpole was the last thing I  noticed!


----------



## mom4princesses

Second that, didn't even notice flag poll until you mentioned it.


----------



## PigletGurl

How do you post a picture?
Sorry for the random question lol


----------



## rentayenta

These are some of my favorites:


----------



## rentayenta

But wait, there is more.................


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

*rentayenta* - did your little guy pull the sword out of the stone?  That is too cute!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

cutedisneygirly said:


> Cool!  Where are you staying?  We will be at the BWPPI on May 17 and then on over to the DLH from May 18-22.
> DFi convinced me to drive all the way on that Saturday and stay there.  The original plan was to leave later on Saturday, drive about 4.5 hours to Bakersfield and then the rest of the way Sunday.  It was really hard to convince me.



Cortona Inn & Suites! We're leaving Friday early morning and coming home Monday afternoon!

I hope you have a lot of fun!!!!


----------



## rentayenta

MUDisneyCouple said:


> *rentayenta* - did your little guy pull the sword out of the stone?  That is too cute!





 But it's my DD. Don't worry you can't see her face in the photo.  It was really fun; she got a scroll from Merlin with her name and a medal.


----------



## NostalgicDad

Jenn1116 said:


> oooooooooo ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Soo soooo beautiful!


 
Thank you!




Lady Trix said:


> NostalgicDad, the pic is soo beautifull that the flagpole was the last thing I noticed!


 


mom4princesses said:


> Second that, didn't even notice flag poll until you mentioned it.


 
Thanks a bunch! Ok, the flagpole isn't really there. I just made it up.


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

rentayenta said:


> But it's my DD. Don't worry you can't see her face in the photo.  It was really fun; she got a scroll from Merlin with her name and a medal.



That is so EXCITING...what a great memory!  Apologize for the mix up  ...that crown is huge!


----------



## mikayla73




----------



## matthew_hull




----------



## ScrapperKimmyD

matthew_hull said:


>



Wow, that is pretty!


----------



## matthew_hull




----------



## PryncessChrysty

Taken today, 5/4/08 - the banners were new from our last visit 2 weeks ago...


----------



## NostalgicDad

I thought this area looked pretty cool at night. Sort of like being out in old west.


----------



## matthew_hull




----------



## Armadillo4

*matthew_hull*, I love that photo of the exterior of Golden Dreams. Just beautiful!

*NostalgicDad*, that's an amazing pic of Big Thunder Mountain! I've never seen it like that before. Thanks for posting it here!!!


----------



## NostalgicDad

Armadillo4 said:


> *NostalgicDad*, that's an amazing pic of Big Thunder Mountain! I've never seen it like that before. Thanks for posting it here!!!


 

Thank you Armadillo4!


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## ScrapperKimmyD

Cute pic!  

What's around her right wrist?


----------



## Danauk

ScrapperKimmyD said:


> Cute pic!
> 
> What's around her right wrist?


 
Its the strap for her wand in case she drops it.


----------



## blackjackdelta




----------



## prettyprincessbelle

blackjackdelta said:


>



Awesome awesome, VERY awesome picture, blackjack!


----------



## blackjackdelta

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Awesome awesome, VERY awesome picture, blackjack!


 
Thank you prettyprincessbelle, some people may get motion sick.

Jack


----------



## Grumpy'sWife4Ever

Blackjackdelta, your hitchhiking ghost pic is MORE than cool! Makes me want to jump in the nearest doom buggy and take it for a spin!


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## blackjackdelta

Thank you Grumpy'sWife4Ever. One of the members sent an email stating she she thought it was very artsie? I so love the Oregon coast, I go at least 3-4 times a year time permitting.

Jack


----------



## blackjackdelta

NostalgicDad said:


>


 
Another great shot Danny. Finally got my schedule over here set so hoping can post more time and connection permitting.

Jack


----------



## Eaglefan9727




----------



## shyboy72

This is shyboy72's fiance for another hack into his account 

This picture was taken in the front of Disneyland. When my
family took pictures from one of CM, we decided we wanted
a special Mickey picture too. So i put one in their hands haha.
I love their faces  My family is too fun ! 






Thanks for looking


----------



## mikayla73

A room with a view


----------



## Grumpy'sWife4Ever

Danny, were you able to get all these awesome deserted after-dark pics in the one night you stayed after closing?  You only had like one hour, right?  How can you be so prolific in such a short amount of time and have every shot be calendar worthy??   I don't know whether to hate you or become president of your fan club!


----------



## NostalgicDad

Grumpy'sWife4Ever said:


> Danny, were you able to get all these awesome deserted after-dark pics in the one night you stayed after closing? You only had like one hour, right? How can you be so prolific in such a short amount of time and have every shot be calendar worthy?? I don't know whether to hate you or become president of your fan club!


 

Please don't hate me!  Actually some of the night shots I've posted recently were taken near closing time last month and the area just happened to be void of people. Especially in the Frontierland and NOS area. The recent ones of DCA were right at closing and even a little after closing. I hung around as long as I could until security urged me to wrap it up.  

Back in February though, I was very efficient with my extra hour dream event! I managed to get quite a few shots in that amount of time. Thanks again for the nice comment!


----------



## NostalgicDad

This one makes you think it was after dark, but in reality, it was only 5pm on the outside of the HM. Not the easiest shot to get.


----------



## NostalgicDad

blackjackdelta said:


> Another great shot Danny. Finally got my schedule over here set so hoping can post more time and connection permitting.
> 
> Jack


 

Thanks Jack.  Glad to hear things seem to be more in order for you.  Your great HM picture inspired mine for today btw.


----------



## IASWAM

Grumpy'sWife4Ever said:


> How can you be so prolific in such a short amount of time and have every shot be calendar worthy??


 
No kidding!  I hope to get some shots this August that are mediocre at best.  But if I can't get some good night shots, I know where to find them!


----------



## NostalgicDad

It's Friday......


----------



## Eaglefan9727




----------



## Lady Trix

NostalgicDad...All I can say (again) is that the pic is..gorgeous!


----------



## Grumpy'sWife4Ever

Danny - a great shot with not a flag pole in sight!  

Eaglefan - I love that shot from BTMM - it always goes by so fast (or, rather, I am going by so fast) that I never get to truly appreciate just how cool that looks!  Thanks!


----------



## mamawanavacation

NostalgicDad said:


> It's Friday......



That is sooooo stunning!  Great picture!


----------



## Bugdozer

Sigh just back from our first trip-truley amazing. My son wants to know when we can go back.






Bug


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

Bugdozer said:


> Sigh just back from our first trip-truley amazing. My son wants to know when we can go back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bug



Love the reflection of the castle


----------



## NostalgicDad

Grumpy'sWife4Ever said:


> Danny - a great shot with not a flag pole in sight!


 
Thanks! A much better spot for sure.  




mamawanavacation said:


> That is sooooo stunning! Great picture!


 
Thanks a bunch!  




Bugdozer said:


> Sigh just back from our first trip-truley amazing. My son wants to know when we can go back.
> 
> Bug


 
Bug.....glad you guys had a great trip. Can't wait to see more pictures. I love the castle reflection.


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

NostalgicDad said:


> It's Friday......



Nice shot Danny! Where were you when you took this shot?


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

mikayla73 said:


> I think they mean quoting and not taking out the pics so there are two of the same pics, almost one right after the other. I don't know, that's what I am guessing.


I think you're correct about this, but how else are we to know which photo people are commenting on if they don't quote it and show the pic? Not everyone knows enough html (or whatever) to be able to quote the photo as just a link (without showing it)...


----------



## nancy drew

DisneySuiteFreak said:


> I think you're correct about this, but how else are we to know which photo people are commenting on if they don't quote it and show the pic? Not everyone knows enough html (or whatever) to be able to quote the photo as just a link (without showing it)...



people can just use the screen name.  so you could just say:

"NostalgicDad, thats an awesome fireworks shot!!  nice job!!!" 

on one board i frequent, people bold the screenname so it sort of stands out, and doesnt just look like a regular post that gets lost in the shuffle.


----------



## matthew_hull




----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

nancy drew said:


> people can just use the screen name.  so you could just say:
> 
> "NostalgicDad, thats an awesome fireworks shot!!  nice job!!!"
> 
> on one board i frequent, people bold the screenname so it sort of stands out, and doesnt just look like a regular post that gets lost in the shuffle.



Umm, that would work if the person only posts once in a while. But when you have people posting on a regular ongoing basis, no one will know which photo you are referring to without some sort of a quote. This is sort of like TV. If people don't like it, they don't have to watch. I like it, so I keep coming back for more, and I don't have a problem with multiple posts of the same thing. If one has seen it and doesn't want to see it again, one can always simply scroll past it.


----------



## Grumpy'sWife4Ever

I went through my pics from summer of '06..... Most of them are of my dear children, whom I am sure are of no interest to any of you!  But I found one that was kind of cool....


----------



## ScrapperKimmyD

DisneySuiteFreak said:


> I think you're correct about this, but how else are we to know which photo people are commenting on if they don't quote it and show the pic? Not everyone knows enough html (or whatever) to be able to quote the photo as just a link (without showing it)...



I love to see those great shots again - and I like to know what's being talked about.  

Quote away, people!


----------



## mikayla73

DisneySuiteFreak said:


> I think you're correct about this, but how else are we to know which photo people are commenting on if they don't quote it and show the pic? Not everyone knows enough html (or whatever) to be able to quote the photo as just a link (without showing it)...



I don't know, it doesn't bother me. I just scroll past it if I already saw it  Although most of the time, I take another look because I never tire of looking at DL pics


----------



## nancy drew

DisneySuiteFreak said:


> Umm, that would work if the person only posts once in a while. But when you have people posting on a regular ongoing basis, no one will know which photo you are referring to without some sort of a quote. This is sort of like TV. If people don't like it, they don't have to watch. I like it, so I keep coming back for more, and I don't have a problem with multiple posts of the same thing. If one has seen it and doesn't want to see it again, one can always simply scroll past it.



its not an issue of not wanting to see the photos again.  its an issue of taking forever to load when there are so many photos on a page.  and when half of them are the same photo, its annoying.  if someone posts lots of photos, that just gives you the opportunity to be more specific with your comments.  instead of a generic comment like "nice photo!"  you can say "thats an awesome shot of the fireworks behind the castle!  it looks like the castle is exploding!"  its not that difficult, and the photographer will probably appreciate it a lot more.   and the people with slower connections can participate in threads like this instead of having to bow out due to the fact that it takes too long to load.  to me its a matter of common courtesy and making a place where everyone can participate.


----------



## IASWAM




----------



## Jenn1116

IASWAN, you pic makes me want to go on Storybook Canal.  I haven't been on that ride since I was a little girl!


----------



## thmar

IASWAM said:


>



I love these pictures!!!


----------



## matthew_hull

This is from DCA, but I don't know what it is called or even if it a wolf or a bear.


----------



## ScrapperKimmyD

nancy drew said:


> its ...  its an issue of taking forever to load when there are so many photos on a page.  ....



I think some of us forget that not everyone has a high speed connection.


----------



## NostalgicDad

DisneySuiteFreak said:


> Nice shot Danny! Where were you when you took this shot?


 
Thanks DSF!  I was standing in one of my "comfortable" spots where most of my fireworks pictures are taken.  It's just outside the entrance to TL and just outside of the hub.  There is a railing there that I like to set my tripod next to with 2 legs over so it doesn't take up a large area for people to avoid bumping into.  Unfortunately there are those small trees somewhat in the way but we can't have everything I suppose.


----------



## PryncessChrysty

From the Dream Maker's private event on 5/8/08


----------



## VegasMike21

Jenn1116 said:


> IASWAN, you pic makes me want to go on Storybook Canal.  I haven't been on that ride since I was a little girl!



I have bever been on that ride, period.  maybe i'll find a way to get on it this trip.


----------



## VegasMike21

matthew_hull said:


> This is from DCA, but I don't know what it is called or even if it a wolf or a bear.



It's supposed to be a grizzly bear, it's from grizzly river rapids.


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

mikayla73 said:


> I don't know, it doesn't bother me. I just scroll past it if I already saw it  Although most of the time, I take another look because I never tire of looking at DL pics



 Me too! I never tire of looking at Disney pics!


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## thmar

NostalgicDad said:


>



Wonderful photo...where was this taken??


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Beautiful pic, Danny! You never fail to amaze me with your princess pictures!!


----------



## Jenn1116

Maybe on a float or fantasmic?


----------



## NostalgicDad

thmar said:


> Wonderful photo...where was this taken??


 


prettyprincessbelle said:


> Beautiful pic, Danny! You never fail to amaze me with your princess pictures!!


 

Thanks so much for the kind comments.  That picture was taken during the Christmas parade this past December.


----------



## NostalgicDad

Here's another one from that parade I really liked.


----------



## Lady Trix

NostalgicDad, your pictures are wonderfull!
I didn't know that Gisele was around! Or was it only for the Christmas parade? I would love to have a picture with her!


----------



## bulldoggrl

My "guess where I am" slideshow

I made this about a yeah ago from a solo trip to DL on my break during a conference at the convention center...


----------



## Grumpy'sWife4Ever

My son Andrew LOVES him some cotton candy!


----------



## jennifur25




----------



## NostalgicDad

This is always a tough shot to try to get.......


----------



## DangerMouse

Lady Trix said:


> NostalgicDad, your pictures are wonderfull!
> I didn't know that Gisele was around! Or was it only for the Christmas parade? I would love to have a picture with her!



The Gisele pre-parade was around for several months surrounding the release of Enchanted in theaters and on DVD.  Unfortunately she is gone now, and has been replaced with the Prince Caspian pre-parade.


----------



## ScrapperKimmyD

NostalgicDad said:


> This is always a tough shot to try to get.......



That's great!  I didn't even attempt it.  How did you get it???


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Danny! That picture is pretty scary! Awesome job in getting that!!


----------



## Lady Trix

DangerMouse said:


> The Gisele pre-parade was around for several months surrounding the release of Enchanted in theaters and on DVD.  Unfortunately she is gone now, and has been replaced with the Prince Caspian pre-parade.




Oh... 
But thank you for the information, I don't know if I'll be there in time to see the Prince Caspian pre-parade, but let's hope so!


----------



## NostalgicDad

ScrapperKimmyD said:


> That's great! I didn't even attempt it. How did you get it???


 
Thank you.  I used my 50mm f/1.8 lens and ISO was set at 1600.  Although the boat is moving, since it's moving towards him, it makes it a little easier than if it was off to the side.




prettyprincessbelle said:


> Danny! That picture is pretty scary! Awesome job in getting that!!


 
I appreciate the nice comment prettyprincessbelle!


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## RaeRae's Mommy

NostalgicDad that's a great pic. I love the sky.


----------



## JDBlair

NostalgicDad - Your photos are incredibly breathtaking.  I've been a lurker on this thread for a few months now and there is some awesome talented people on here!  Amazing!!!  Thank you for sharing the beauty of Disneyland with us!!


----------



## IASWAM

Another Storybook photo:


----------



## shyboy72

NostalgicDad said:


>



You always manage to get such great glowing pictures at night  
they're wonderful to see !!!


----------



## NostalgicDad

RaeRae's Mommy said:


> NostalgicDad that's a great pic. I love the sky.


 
Thanks RaeRae's Mommy! I like that sky as well. Kind of goes with the theme......




JDBlair said:


> NostalgicDad - Your photos are incredibly breathtaking. I've been a lurker on this thread for a few months now and there is some awesome talented people on here! Amazing!!! Thank you for sharing the beauty of Disneyland with us!!


 
I appreciate it JDBlair!




shyboy72 said:


> You always manage to get such great glowing pictures at night
> they're wonderful to see !!!


 
Thank you for the kind comments shyboy72!


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Absolutely stunning photos.  Wow!!!


----------



## SeansMom

IASWAM said:


> Another Storybook photo:



LOVE this pic...makes the castle seem "big" .


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## Denton

^ That is a great photo.  I've rarely seen a photo of the Partners statue from that angle.

From the side view, I think Walt looks a little like Stalin.


----------



## CADZNYCHC

matthew_hull said:


> This is from DCA, but I don't know what it is called or even if it a wolf or a bear.



DCA is all about California's history & the "Grizzly Bear" is our state animal symbol...


----------



## IASWAM

Apparently I took several pictures at the Storybook Canal, so here's another...


----------



## TexasBelle

NostalgicDad said:


>



NostalgicDad:
Your pictures are INCREDIBLE......  I tried to pick one that was my favorite but I can't.   

I started looking at "DisneyLand Picture of the Day" pictures today just trying to remember what it looked like, (The last time I was in DL was in 1968, I was 5) and of course I don't remember but everyone of your pictures were wonderful.  I just love them.  

Thank you everyone for posting such great shots....  I can't wait until I can figure out when I can adventure to DL, were going to WDW in September..

TexasBelle


----------



## NostalgicDad

TexasBelle said:


> NostalgicDad:
> Your pictures are INCREDIBLE...... I tried to pick one that was my favorite but I can't.
> 
> I started looking at "DisneyLand Picture of the Day" pictures today just trying to remember what it looked like, (The last time I was in DL was in 1968, I was 5) and of course I don't remember but everyone of your pictures were wonderful. I just love them.
> 
> Thank you everyone for posting such great shots.... I can't wait until I can figure out when I can adventure to DL, were going to WDW in September..
> 
> TexasBelle


 

TexasBelle.......I very much appreciate your kind comments.     Hopefully you can get to DL soon enough, though.  We are finally planning our next trip and it appears it will be this summer.  Living in Texas, we never know exactly when, or if, we'll get to go back.  That certainly makes every trip a special one.  Hope you have a great trip to WDW.  Thanks again and nice to hear from a fellow Texan!


----------



## toyota




----------



## toyota




----------



## matthew_hull




----------



## 8caliace

NostalgicDad, you pictures are great. I am new to this thread and was curious to know what kind of camera you have? I have recently purchased my first DSLR and will be going to DL in a couple of weeks. I am still getting settled in with the camera and wonder if you have any tips. I am particularly impressed with your nighttime shots. As a newbie, what kind of settings would I be looking at for shots like those? Any info you have to share is much appreciated...


----------



## Denton




----------



## NostalgicDad

8caliace said:


> NostalgicDad, you pictures are great. I am new to this thread and was curious to know what kind of camera you have? I have recently purchased my first DSLR and will be going to DL in a couple of weeks. I am still getting settled in with the camera and wonder if you have any tips. I am particularly impressed with your nighttime shots. As a newbie, what kind of settings would I be looking at for shots like those? Any info you have to share is much appreciated...


 

Thanks a bunch.  I use a Nikon D80 for most of my shots but I am looking at getting the D300 soon.  For my night shots at DL, most of the ones you've seen are using a tripod.  Some of the exposures (shutter speed) are up to 20+ seconds long.  It depends on what it is you're exactly shooting but you will need some sort of stability if you don't have a tripod with you.  A railing or top of a trashcan will help a lot.  I usually shoot in full manual mode at night but you might want to try using Aperture priority mode so the camera will chose the shutter speed.  If you have a stable surface, set it to somewhere between f/5.6 and f/11.  I also set the ISO to the lowest setting possible in these situations.  This will allow less noise.  If you will be hand-holding the camera, set the aperture to your lowest setting and increase your ISO to 800-1600 or higher if your camera allows.  It will be a more grainy picture but will increase your shutter speed enough to hopefully eliminate camera shake.  Again, it all depends on how much light and what it is you're shooting.  Just work with it and practice as much as possible.

I hope this helps some and thanks again for the nice comment.  Hope you have a great trip and I can't wait to see your pictures!


----------



## NostalgicDad

This one is handheld.......


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

NostalgicDad said:


> I use a Nikon D80 for most of my shots but I am looking at getting the D300 soon.  For my night shots at DL, most of the ones you've seen are using a tripod.  Some of the exposures (shutter speed) are up to 20+ seconds long.  It depends on what it is you're exactly shooting but you will need some sort of stability if you don't have a tripod with you....I usually shoot in full manual mode at night but you might want to try using Aperture priority mode so the camera will chose the shutter speed.  If you have a stable surface, set it to somewhere between f/5.6 and f/11.  I also set the ISO to the lowest setting possible in these situations.  This will allow less noise.  If you will be hand-holding the camera, set the aperture to your lowest setting and increase your ISO to 800-1600 or higher if your camera allows.  It will be a more grainy picture but will increase your shutter speed enough to hopefully eliminate camera shake.  Again, it all depends on how much light and what it is you're shooting.  Just work with it and practice as much as possible.



I has to stop to wipe the drool off my chin re: D300!!!   (Where's the smiley for green w/ envy?)  Thanks for the great exposure tips. All your recent night shots at DL are Fabulous!


----------



## NostalgicDad

DisneySuiteFreak said:


> I has to stop to wipe the drool off my chin re: D300!!!   (Where's the smiley for green w/ envy?)  Thanks for the great exposure tips. All your recent night shots at DL are Fabulous!


 

Thanks DSF!  That camera does make the mouth water, eh?


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## Grumpy'sWife4Ever

Um, Danny???  It is not Friday yet!  When I see your amazing fireworks shots I am sure the weekend is almost upon us!  What a lousy thing to do to a person on a Wednesday!!

(But what a fantastic shot!  Ignore my whining and keep 'em coming!  )


----------



## Bethann23

Great Pictues....Thanks so much Danny and everyone else....


----------



## NostalgicDad

Grumpy'sWife4Ever said:


> Um, Danny??? It is not Friday yet! When I see your amazing fireworks shots I am sure the weekend is almost upon us! What a lousy thing to do to a person on a Wednesday!!
> 
> (But what a fantastic shot! Ignore my whining and keep 'em coming!  )


 
I know, I know.    Either I just needed a mid-week fireworks fix or I'm running thin on new pictures.  




Bethann23 said:


> Great Pictues....Thanks so much Danny and everyone else....


 
Thanks Bethann23! And, thanks to everyone else as well!


----------



## nun69

thanks for the GREAT pics...I am  a lurky to this thread and thanks for the great photo tips...I have a Canon Rebel DSLR and can't wait to try some manual shots at Disneyland this summer.... do you just use a small tripod and how do you get those WONDERFUL Fireworks pics? thanks again for all the great pics!


----------



## tzuhouse

A D300.  Maybe some day.  I shoot a D70s and adore it.  Have macro lens I use for butterflies.  Dad just ordered me a wide angle and DH is driving over there to pick it up tonight.  It's an early Christmas present!  I really need to shoot on manual.  I never do, but I'm thinking I want cool shots like Nostalgic Dad.  

Mary


----------



## NostalgicDad

nun69 said:


> thanks for the GREAT pics...I am a lurky to this thread and thanks for the great photo tips...I have a Canon Rebel DSLR and can't wait to try some manual shots at Disneyland this summer.... do you just use a small tripod and how do you get those WONDERFUL Fireworks pics? thanks again for all the great pics!


 
Thanks! Personally, I carry a pretty large tripod on the one or 2 nights I'm allowed to do so.  During the day, it's in a locker. But, small tripods can work just as well. Heck, even railings, trashcans, etc. can serve as some sort of stabilization for your longer exposures. For fireworks, I use full manual mode and will typically set the aperture to f/11 or so and set the shutter to bulb mode and use a wireless remote to open and close the shutter. The amount of time I leave the shutter open depends on how much activity is going on with regards to the brightness of the fireworks at that given time. This usually results in anywhere from 2 to 8 seconds. Fireworks are brightly burning chemicals and can be easy to over do. As far as ISO, use the lowest setting. Mine is ISO 100. The last thing is to just keep shooting away. You will always have rejects but you will increase your chances of keepers. Have fun!  



tzuhouse said:


> A D300. Maybe some day. I shoot a D70s and adore it. Have macro lens I use for butterflies. Dad just ordered me a wide angle and DH is driving over there to pick it up tonight. It's an early Christmas present! I really need to shoot on manual. I never do, but I'm thinking I want cool shots like Nostalgic Dad.
> 
> Mary


 

Congrats on the D70s! Or should I say, Merry Christmas!  You will certainly enjoy it and wide angle lenses can be a lot of fun as well. Shoot, and shoot some more! Thanks for the nice comment.


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## blackjackdelta

Antoher POTC shot.


----------



## disneyfaninaz

You guys take awesome pictures.  I have a question.  If I have a camera that I can set with a Program mode which sets the ISO and the Aperture mode where I can set the aperature.  What ISO and F stop settings would you recommend inside these rides since I can't use the flash?


----------



## DisneyLover4Ever!

blackjackdelta said:


> Antoher POTC shot.





NostalgicDad said:


>



I love both of your pictures, they are great! How did you get them to turn oout so well?


----------



## Eeyore76

OMG!  This is making me so excited for my trip, and our first time at Blue Bayou!!!  (November...hmm..I should try to make a ticker!  LOL)


----------



## Grumpy'sWife4Ever

Okay, POTC is my very favorite-ist ride ever, so Danny and Jack, you have made me very happy!  
Do I have your permission to "pilfer" your pics so as I can have them for my very own?  I know it would be more pirate-like to just take them   but I don't want to end up having to walk the plank.....(Okay, I'll stop with the lame metaphor.....)


----------



## wdwnut4life

awesome Pirates pics, but you don't need 2 double post the pics!! who doesn't luv the rides & movies!! 

http://www.myspace.com/wdwdancetwirlnut


----------



## NostalgicDad

disneyfaninaz said:


> You guys take awesome pictures. I have a question. If I have a camera that I can set with a Program mode which sets the ISO and the Aperture mode where I can set the aperature. What ISO and F stop settings would you recommend inside these rides since I can't use the flash?


 
Thanks.  To use mine as an example, the ISO is at 1600 and I used a 50mm f/1.8 lens.  In aperture priority, the resulting shutter speed was remarkably 1/200 sec.  This is a brighter section of the ride so other sections are a bit tougher.




DisneyLover4Ever! said:


> I love both of your pictures, they are great! How did you get them to turn oout so well?


 
Patience, steadiness, and practice.     My settings are mentioned above^^^^^.




Eeyore76 said:


> OMG! This is making me so excited for my trip, and our first time at Blue Bayou!!! (November...hmm..I should try to make a ticker! LOL)


 
 



Grumpy'sWife4Ever said:


> Okay, POTC is my very favorite-ist ride ever, so Danny and Jack, you have made me very happy!
> Do I have your permission to "pilfer" your pics so as I can have them for my very own? I know it would be more pirate-like to just take them  but I don't want to end up having to walk the plank.....(Okay, I'll stop with the lame metaphor.....)


 

Yes, feel free to use that picture and thanks a bunch for asking!


----------



## Mouse13




----------



## NostalgicDad

Very cute, Mouse13.^^^^^^^


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## blackjackdelta

I have a severe bandwidth problem so I will try to answer all by one post. Thanks for the complements on the photo, but I must admit that I do cheat at times. I have been cought on the ride to the point where we have had to turn the lights so I just shoot away, much better exposures. I am use to shooting high ISO indoors and out and processing the noise out with a program named Noiseware. I have gotten away from traditional exposure setting and experiment alot. I use inexpensive equipment and take 1000's of photo's.I also use and carry a small monopod everywhere for a platform. Danny is a craftsman and take supurb photo's. I am a hacker. Again, thanks to all.(Just one more POTC photo). Hope everyone has a great Memorial weekend.

Jack


----------



## NostalgicDad

blackjackdelta said:


> I have a severe bandwidth problem so I will try to answer all by one post. Thanks for the complements on the photo, but I must admit that I do cheat at times. I have been cought on the ride to the point where we have had to turn the lights so I just shoot away, much better exposures. I am use to shooting high ISO indoors and out and processing the noise out with a program named Noiseware. I have gotten away from traditional exposure setting and experiment alot. I use inexpensive equipment and take 1000's of photo's.I also use and carry a small monopod everywhere for a platform. Danny is a craftsman and take supurb photo's. I am a hacker. Again, thanks to all.(Just one more POTC photo). Hope everyone has a great Memorial weekend.
> 
> Jack


 

Thanks for the kind comment, Jack. I never get lucky enough to have a ride break down on me!  At least while I'm on it, anyway. They always seem to break down on me when I'm standing in the queue. Never any photo ops there.

Hope you also have a great Memorial Day weekend over there.


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

Loving the posts guys!!!


----------



## ramkam




----------



## blackjackdelta

Great photo ramkan! I have the sculpture of "The Helsman" on my desk at home.

Jack


----------



## shyboy72

Eeyore76 said:


> OMG!  This is making me so excited for my trip, and our first time at Blue Bayou!!!  (November...hmm..I should try to make a ticker!  LOL)



First time @ the Blue Bayou !!! ?!!?!!! How exciting for you ! I love that place, we try to go there every year  One thing you can do is go there atleast 30 min before your reservation and ask if you can sit by the water. I say maybe get there a little bit earlier than that. Its worth it


----------



## NostalgicDad

I know I posted this one not too long ago, but it seemed quite appropriate for today. Hope everyone has a very nice Memorial Day and remembers exactly why we have a Memorial Day.








And, here's a bonus shot of the Flag Retreat.....


----------



## thmar

NostalgicDad said:


> I know I posted this one not too long ago, but it seemed quite appropriate for today. Hope everyone has a very nice Memorial Day and remembers exactly why we have a Memorial Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, here's a bonus shot of the Flag Retreat.....



Very nice and very appropriate!!


----------



## NostalgicDad

thmar said:


> Very nice and very appropriate!!


 
Thanks thmar!  Btw, I love your thumper pic in your sig.


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## Denton




----------



## Lady Trix

Denton, what is that????


----------



## wendylady36

Lady Trix said:


> Denton, what is that????




It's the abominable snowman in the popcorn machine! I love watching those guys. What a great picture!


----------



## Lady Trix

wendylady36 said:


> It's the abominable snowman in the popcorn machine! I love watching those guys. What a great picture!



Thanks! One more thing to see in July!


----------



## Denton

Here's my favorite popcorn grinder, Oogie Boogie:


----------



## wendylady36

Lady Trix said:


> Thanks! One more thing to see in July!



Each land has it's own unique popcorn cart, so be sure to notice them all!


----------



## Lady Trix

wendylady36 said:


> Each land has it's own unique popcorn cart, so be sure to notice them all!



That's so cool! Thank you for the tip, wendylady36! My brother looves popcorn, can't wait to tell him about the popcorn grinders! I don't think they have it in WDW, do they? I've never noticed!


----------



## Disneynut71

I have never noticed them at WDW. But now I have something else to look for at DL!


----------



## nibblesandbits

wow...that's cool.  I'll have to look for those in Sept!!!


----------



## Denton

I'm not the DIS board popcorn cart expert, but if I remember correctly:

The abominable snowman is near the Matterhorn.

Oogie Boogie in is New Orleans square, but I think he is only out grinding when the Nightmare Before Christmas overlay is on the HM.

The clown is in the hub near the Partners statue.

I've seen photos of the Rocketeer grinder , but never in person.  

I can't remember who was in the popcorn cart near IASW.   I guess I'll search out all the carts.  My wife gives me the _are you crazy?_ look whenever I'm taking photos of obscure things.


Here's the clown.  Sorry for the reflection.


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

Anybody else creepied out by these popcorn churny things?   Maybe it's just me...


----------



## eeyoresnr

MUDisneyCouple said:


> Anybody else creepied out by these popcorn churny things?   Maybe it's just me...




 it's not just you


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## disneyaggie

NostalgicDad said:


>



As always, your pictures are amazing!


----------



## samkj

disneyaggie said:


> As always, your pictures are amazing!


I agree, but what's up with the half-dead shrubs?  

I loved the red, white and blue tulips from the Flag retreat shots.  Beautiful!


----------



## ScrapperKimmyD

samkj said:


> I agree, but what's up with the half-dead shrubs?




I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

eeyoresnr said:


> it's not just you



Glad to know that I'm not alone


----------



## Jenn1116

NostalgicDad said:


>



Sorry for those of you who don't like pics re-posted but I LOVE this shot because it makes me feel like I'm in the park right there sitting on a bench people watching   I can't wait to go back!!!!


----------



## Denton

I forgot her name. Prancer?  Dancer?  





The good 'ol days back in 2006


----------



## nancy drew

i miss it already  .  cannot wait to go back.


----------



## Eeyore76

eeyoresnr said:


> it's not just you



OMG..totally


----------



## NostalgicDad

disneyaggie said:


> As always, your pictures are amazing!


 
Thanks neighbor!




samkj said:


> I agree, but what's up with the half-dead shrubs?


 


ScrapperKimmyD said:


> I was wondering the same thing!


 
They do appear to be ailing and a bit thinned out. But, I attributed that to the time of year (early February) and maybe there was some dormancy going on. Those are some variety of Yaupon I believe but I could be totally off. It's too bad that it detracts from the scene though. 




Jenn1116 said:


> Sorry for those of you who don't like pics re-posted but I LOVE this shot because it makes me feel like I'm in the park right there sitting on a bench people watching  I can't wait to go back!!!!


 
That's exactly why I like to take pictures!


----------



## NostalgicDad

A little different mood today......


----------



## ScrapperKimmyD

NostalgicDad said:


> They do appear to be ailing and a bit thinned out. But, I attributed that to the time of year (early February) and maybe there was some dormancy going on. Those are some variety of Yaupon I believe but I could be totally off. It's too bad that it detracts from the scene though.




I don't think it really detracts.  I'm just really into landscaping right now (still trying to finish our back yard, but it's almost done).  My first look I didn't notice it, but once I _really_ looked, focusing on the details, then I did.



Here's my pic for today:


----------



## momrek06

LOVE ALL THE PICTURES!!!   Keep them coming. I have never ever been to DL or CA (been to the World many times  ) and my family is moving to SO CAL all the way from MA in July. 

My DH is already there (May 19th) and has been to DL 2x to DTD for dinner. He called me both times so I could listen to the sights and sounds of DL!!!!   

WE ARE ALL BEYOND EXCITED!!!!!!!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

momrek06 said:


> LOVE ALL THE PICTURES!!!   Keep them coming. I have never ever been to DL or CA (been to the World many times  ) and my family is moving to SO CAL all the way from MA in July.
> 
> My DH is already there (May 19th) and has been to DL 2x to DTD for dinner. He called me both times so I could listen to the sights and sounds of DL!!!!
> 
> WE ARE ALL BEYOND EXCITED!!!!!!!!



So cool!!  

What part of So Cal are you moving to?


----------



## disney-inspired

My friend on the tea cups. Now, tell me one of you has had that same exact feeling at one point or another


----------



## momrek06

prettyprincessbelle said:


> So cool!!
> 
> What part of So Cal are you moving to?



Well right now, DH is staying in Corporate Housing in Irvine. He loves the area and he thinks after I have been there awhile and looked around, we may just settle in Irvine!!  




disney-inspired said:


> My friend on the tea cups. Now, tell me one of you has had that same exact feeling at one point or another


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

momrek06 said:


> Well right now, DH is staying in Corporate Housing in Irvine. He loves the area and he thinks after I have been there awhile and looked around, we may just settle in Irvine!!



That's soo awesome!! And sooo close to DLR!! Yay for you!!   



disney-inspired said:


> My friend on the tea cups. Now, tell me one of you has had that same exact feeling at one point or another



Lol, Cristabel that is sooo funny!!


----------



## Jennifer03




----------



## Stacerita

disney-inspired said:


> My friend on the tea cups. Now, tell me one of you has had that same exact feeling at one point or another



I have had this feeling almost everytime.


----------



## wendylady36

In honor of the season finale of Lost tonight, I'm going to post this picture from Pirate's Lair. When I saw this boat I immediately thought of the ship on Lost.


----------



## PryncessChrysty

wendylady36 said:


> In honor of the season finale of Lost tonight, I'm going to post this picture from Pirate's Lair. When I saw this boat I immediately thought of the ship on Lost.



I love it!! Great idea! I'm watching the replay of the 2nd to last episode right now getting ready for the finale to start!!  

My POTD - not the greatest quality, but we had the ENTIRE elevator to ourselves!! How often can you say that???  I just wish I would've found the right setting on my camera in time


----------



## momrek06

PryncessChrysty said:


> My POTD - not the greatest quality, but we had the ENTIRE elevator to ourselves!! How often can you say that???  I just wish I would've found the right setting on my camera in time



What is it that the CM's say....."_Please move to the dead center of the room"!!!! _ 


LOVE ALL THE PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eeyore76

wendylady36 said:


> In honor of the season finale of Lost tonight, I'm going to post this picture from Pirate's Lair. When I saw this boat I immediately thought of the ship on Lost.



OMG!!!!   It's the Black Rock!!!


----------



## Armadillo4

The flowers weren't fully in bloom yet, but I still thought they looked pretty.


----------



## disney-inspired

Armadillo4 said:


> The flowers weren't fully in bloom yet, but I still thought they looked pretty.



I have an identical picture!


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## momrek06

NostalgicDad said:


>



O..M..G..this picture is awesome. This would make a perfect screen saver!!!


----------



## caygrayloremomma

As soon as I saw the fireworks I realized that it was Friday.
Thanks for all the awesome photos.  I have been reading this thread for some time getting excited about our first family trip in July.  I am the only one in the house who has ever been.


----------



## Jennifer03




----------



## PryncessChrysty

*Armadillo4 * - such a pretty picture with the Sun & the flowers!! I love taking photos like that!  

Here is something in that same vain....too bad it was super overcast on this day:


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

ScrapperKimmyD said:


> Here's my pic for today:



Where is thisat?  Mickey's House? or the Toon Town Spin?


----------



## ScrapperKimmyD

MUDisneyCouple said:


> Where is thisat?  Mickey's House? or the Toon Town Spin?



That's in Minnie's house - on the arm of her chair.  I looked for a subscription card, but couldn't find one.


----------



## Stacerita

Jennifer03 said:


>



Great picture.  I bet that same shot at night would be awesome with all the lights.


----------



## ScrapperKimmyD

here's a fun one...








Oh, sorry!  I don't know why it posts this way!  It's correct on the site.


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

ScrapperKimmyD said:


> That's in Minnie's house - on the arm of her chair.  I looked for a subscription card, but couldn't find one.



LOL!  My DH thought this was too funny...he's in love with Jessica Rabbit


----------



## hogwild

All of these pictures are making me want to be there RIGHT now!! I SO can not wait!! keep those shots coming...

and a request... for the night shots can you share your settings? thanks!


----------



## Denton




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## Eaglefan9727

Its been a few days since I posted a shot from my latest Disney trip on April 13th, 2008. Enjoy......


----------



## PigletGurl

Jennifer03 said:


>



Nice


----------



## PigletGurl

ScrapperKimmyD said:


> here's a fun one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry!  I don't know why it posts this way!  It's correct on the site.



you bet its a fun one! its my fav ride!


----------



## Lluianae




----------



## matthew_hull




----------



## NostalgicDad

Summer is upon us so I thought this might cool things down a bit.......


----------



## Eeyore76

NostalgicDad said:


> Summer is upon us so I thought this might cool things down a bit.......



OMG!!!    So beautiful!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## NostalgicDad

Eeyore76 said:


> OMG!!!  So beautiful! Thank you for sharing!


 

Thank you Eeyore76!


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## Lady Trix

another fantastic shot, NostalgicDad


----------



## Danauk

NostalgicDad, yet again stunning shots. Your pictures truly are an inspiration! I think I have yet another new desktop background!!


----------



## WeatherbySwann

Just beautiful!!!


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

Lluianae said:


>



Where is this? I don't remember it...


----------



## Armadillo4

*NostalgicDad*, those pictures of Sleeping Beauty Castle are gorgeous! It brings back happy memories of Christmas. 
*
MUDisneyCouple*, if I'm not mistaken, that photo from Lluianae is from the Animation Building in DCA, along the entrance hallway. It's a beautiful shot. Very ethereal in nature.

Here's a photo from Main St. USA featuring our favorite mouse and the Disneyland Band.


----------



## NostalgicDad

Lady Trix said:


> another fantastic shot, NostalgicDad


 


Danauk said:


> NostalgicDad, yet again stunning shots. Your pictures truly are an inspiration! I think I have yet another new desktop background!!


 


WeatherbySwann said:


> Just beautiful!!!


 


Armadillo4 said:


> *NostalgicDad*, those pictures of Sleeping Beauty Castle are gorgeous! It brings back happy memories of Christmas.


 

Thank you all for the nice comments.


----------



## NostalgicDad

Here's some Christmas fireworks for a Friday.......


----------



## Grumpy'sWife4Ever

Friday just isn't Friday without one of your gorgeous fireworks shots, Danny.  Thank you so much for sharing those with us!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Grumpy'sWife4Ever said:


> Friday just isn't Friday without one of your gorgeous fireworks shots, Danny.  Thank you so much for sharing those with us!



Exactly!! That's how I'm reminded that it's a Friday!  

Great job, Danny!


----------



## Lady Trix

Yeah, I agree with Grumpy'sWife4Ever and prettyprincessbelle!
It's late, I'm tired.. But I just can't start the weekend without one of your gorgeous fireworks shots, NostalgicDad!


----------



## Disneylover 2

MUDisneyCouple said:


> Where is this? I don't remember it...



That is at Animation.


----------



## MUDisneyCouple

Armadillo4 said:


> [MUDisneyCouple[/B], if I'm not mistaken, that photo from Lluianae is from the Animation Building in DCA, along the entrance hallway. It's a beautiful shot. Very ethereal in nature.






Disneylover 2 said:


> That is at Animation.



Thanks!

*Lluianae *- it is a beautiful picture! I agree with Armadillo4 that is very ethereal...that's what caught my eye!


----------



## NostalgicDad

Grumpy'sWife4Ever said:


> Friday just isn't Friday without one of your gorgeous fireworks shots, Danny. Thank you so much for sharing those with us!


 


prettyprincessbelle said:


> Exactly!! That's how I'm reminded that it's a Friday!
> 
> Great job, Danny!


 


Lady Trix said:


> Yeah, I agree with Grumpy'sWife4Ever and prettyprincessbelle!
> It's late, I'm tired.. But I just can't start the weekend without one of your gorgeous fireworks shots, NostalgicDad!


 

Those are all very nice comments and I appreciate them a bunch!  Thank you.


----------



## PryncessChrysty

I was just uploading our pics from our visit to the parks yesterday and I really liked the way the sun rays came out in this photo ~ it's like they're shining down just to make a spotlight for Mickey's hat!


----------



## NostalgicDad

Nice shot PryncessChrysty!


----------



## NostalgicDad

So I found some rare time on the weekend to contribute to the POTD thread.

Here's a pretty flower for a Saturday. If I recall this was in the flowerbed just outside the entrance to Frontierland.


----------



## PryncessChrysty

Thank you, NostalgicDad ~ same to you!! It's unbelievable how those flowers look just like little birds!  Stunning!!


----------



## matthew_hull




----------



## matthew_hull




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## PigletGurl

NostalgicDad said:


>



Ohh nice, where was this?


----------



## Lady Trix

matthew_hull said:


>



Can't wait to see the show! Nice pic! 
And it will be fun to have my own pictures to post!


----------



## NostalgicDad

PigletGurl said:


> Ohh nice, where was this?


 

Thanks PigletGurl!  This was taken in front of the Mad Hatter Shoppe.


----------



## Disneysnel

PryncessChrysty said:


> I was just uploading our pics from our visit to the parks yesterday and I really liked the way the sun rays came out in this photo ~ it's like they're shining down just to make a spotlight for Mickey's hat!



Nice Picture Pryncess!


----------



## PryncessChrysty

Why thank you, DisneySnel!  

Who's the leader of the club that's made for you & me???


----------



## PryncessChrysty

Danny ~ That picture of the Gepetto makes me want to say "Hellllloooooo Friscoooooo!!!"     

Love it!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

PryncessChrysty said:


> Danny ~ That picture of the Gepetto makes me want to say "Hellllloooooo Friscoooooo!!!"
> 
> Love it!



OMG,   that's EXACTLY what I was thinking!!


----------



## NostalgicDad

PryncessChrysty said:


> Danny ~ That picture of the Gepetto makes me want to say "Hellllloooooo Friscoooooo!!!"
> 
> Love it!


 


prettyprincessbelle said:


> OMG,   that's EXACTLY what I was thinking!!


 

Yep, I had the same thought about it as well!


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## PigletGurl

NostalgicDad said:


>



 ^ Makes me feel like Im there already...


----------



## NostalgicDad

PigletGurl said:


> ^ Makes me feel like Im there already...


 

It won't be long now, PigletGurl!  Hope you have a great trip.


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## PigletGurl

NostalgicDad said:


>



How come there isnt anyone in this pic?


----------



## KCmike




----------



## willis37862

Thank you all for sharing your beautiful pictures with us   I hope to make it to DL someday and I just love looking at the pictures you all post. It keeps me motivated to save the money to get there


----------



## Catgyrl

My first post - YAY!!  I was referred to this site by another Dis-addicted coworker.  I'm planning a trip for October 19-24, and wanted to get a head-start on the excitement.  Mahalo nui loa (thank you very much) for all of you who have posted photos.  It's funny how even the most seemingly small thing (a flower, a sunset) can seem so beautiful.  As soon as I have enough posts, I'll be submitting a couple of my old faves.  Now I have 4 months to learn how to use my camera to its fullest potential!


----------



## NostalgicDad

PigletGurl said:


> How come there isnt anyone in this pic?


 
Because it was taken after closing.


----------



## PryncessChrysty

Taken during our AP sneak preview yesterday (if you haven't seen my other post about it, it was AWESOME!!!)


----------



## Disneynut71

My first DL Pic.. Since I saw Toy Story Mania I figured I would post this one.


----------



## NostalgicDad

Thanks all for the TSM photos!


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## KCmike




----------



## PigletGurl

NostalgicDad said:


>



Yay! My fave part of DCA captured perfectly...


----------



## perlster




----------



## Catgyrl

Okay, trying my first pic:






I love how vibrant the colors are in the Pooh ride!!  And looking at Pooh's expression just makes me want to giggle.


----------



## PryncessChrysty

Great first pic, Catgyrl!  Welcome!!


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## Catgyrl

PryncessChrysty said:


> Great first pic, Catgyrl!  Welcome!!



Thank you!!  It's so exciting here - how am I going to last 4 more months??


----------



## ScrapperKimmyD

The same way we all do.  By coming here everyday and obsessing!


----------



## Disneynut71

After spending a day in Hollywood, I was excited to find this in DCA


----------



## ScrapperKimmyD

Where is that?  I've never seen it.


----------



## PigletGurl

perlster said:


>



cool; what is this lol


----------



## PigletGurl

PryncessChrysty said:


>



awesome photo!


----------



## PigletGurl

Catgyrl said:


> Okay, trying my first pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how vibrant the colors are in the Pooh ride!!  And looking at Pooh's expression just makes me want to giggle.



Pooh!!!


----------



## Disneylover 2

like it?  This is obviously my fav. ride!(*whispers*, look at my siggy)


----------



## daisy2

Hey Disneylover2 we are going to be at Disneyland on Sunday we are celebrating our 6 year anniversary.  I see you are going to be there tomorrow.  Have fun.

By far my favorite ride is TOT but this is what I like to see when I first get to Disneyland


----------



## JDBlair

Photobucket won't let me resize but I wanted to share this pic, sorry it's so large.  Family went to DL on Tuesday for my b-day.  I have read so much about Tigger Tails and had to get my lovies a treat.  They certainly loved them!!


----------



## ScrapperKimmyD

don't think i've posted this one yet...


----------



## nibblesandbits

Ok...I need an explaination, since I've never been to DL...what exactly is in a Tigger Tail?  And where can I get them?


----------



## JDBlair

nibblesandbits said:


> Ok...I need an explaination, since I've never been to DL...what exactly is in a Tigger Tail?  And where can I get them?




They're in the shop next to the Pooh ride exit.  It's marshmallows covered in carmel and then covered in orange chocolate, drizzled with brown chocolate.  I didn't have one because it's not my thing but my family had their first ones Tuesday and loved them.  DH ate all of his before we even got back to the Haunted Mansion area!


----------



## Catgyrl

Here's another Pooh:


----------



## Disneylover 2

JDBlair said:


> They're in the shop next to the Pooh ride exit.  It's marshmallows covered in carmel and then covered in orange chocolate, drizzled with brown chocolate.  I didn't have one because it's not my thing but my family had their first ones Tuesday and loved them.  *DH ate all of his before we even got back to the Haunted Mansion area*!


----------



## nibblesandbits

JDBlair said:


> They're in the shop next to the Pooh ride exit.  It's marshmallows covered in carmel and then covered in orange chocolate, drizzled with brown chocolate.  I didn't have one because it's not my thing but my family had their first ones Tuesday and loved them.  DH ate all of his before we even got back to the Haunted Mansion area!


Just checking...it's not orange flavored chocolate is it?  Just chocolate that's the color of orange.  If that's the case, it sounds really good.  Yum!


----------



## Disneylover 2

Where tower of terror is!


----------



## JDBlair

nibblesandbits said:


> Just checking...it's not orange flavored chocolate is it?  Just chocolate that's the color of orange.  If that's the case, it sounds really good.  Yum!



It is orange flavored chocolate.  DH says it tastes more like orange than chocolate.  They had a chocolate version in the store but it wasn't orange.


----------



## JDBlair

Disneylover 2 said:


>



 It was pretty funny.  I forgot DS shouldn't have one because he has braces but he managed to eat it without injury.  He was complaining, later, he had stuff stuck to his braces.  DH told him not to worry, it's just snacks for later!


----------



## Disneylover 2

JDBlair said:


> It was pretty funny.  I forgot DS shouldn't have one because he has braces but he managed to eat it without injury.  He was complaining, later, he had stuff stuck to his braces.  DH told him not to worry, it's just snacks for later!



you keep saying funnier comments everytime!


----------



## KCmike




----------



## ScrapperKimmyD

the lobby floor at the Al & Jas story in AdventureLand


----------



## Jenn1116

Look out DL here I come!...  omg I think the pics are getting me too excited.  But I just can't resist... I must have more!!!!!


----------



## jencav5

PigletGurl said:


> cool; what is this lol



Water fountains around Tritons Carousel at DCA.


----------



## jencav5

[/QUOTE]



ScrapperKimmyD said:


> Where is that?  I've never seen it.



Outside of "Off the Page" in DCA.


----------



## Disneynut71

ScrapperKimmyD said:


> Where is that?  I've never seen it.



it is on the ground at the entrance of Off the Page.


----------



## Stacerita

Disneynut71 said:


> My first DL Pic.. Since I saw Toy Story Mania I figured I would post this one.



I can't wait to ride this.


----------



## ScrapperKimmyD

jencav5 said:


> Outside of "Off the Page" in DCA.





Disneynut71 said:


> it is on the ground at the entrance of Off the Page.



Thanks.

I don't think I've ever gone in there, so that would explain why I've never seen it.


----------



## °O°Joe




----------



## 8caliace

A few pics from our trip lat week. I really wanted to practice some night shots, based on admiring NostalgicDad's photos.


----------



## JDBlair

8caliace said:


> A few pics from our trip lat week. I really wanted to practice some night shots, based on admiring NostalgicDad's photos.



I can totally relate!!!   
I was just there Tuesday and took a couple of shots also inspired by NostalgicDad!  I have really loved this thread because when I go to the parks, it inspires me to look up more and try to capture things from different angles and what not.  Lots of fun.  I will never have the talent NostalgicDad has but I am sure inspired and in awe!!! 
Great shots, by the way!  This was one of my attempts.  I was pretty happy with the way it turned out!


----------



## PryncessChrysty




----------



## PigletGurl

Nice pictures everyone!!


----------



## NostalgicDad

8caliace said:


> A few pics from our trip lat week. I really wanted to practice some night shots, based on admiring NostalgicDad's photos.


 



JDBlair said:


> I can totally relate!!!
> I was just there Tuesday and took a couple of shots also inspired by NostalgicDad! I have really loved this thread because when I go to the parks, it inspires me to look up more and try to capture things from different angles and what not. Lots of fun. I will never have the talent NostalgicDad has but I am sure inspired and in awe!!!
> Great shots, by the way! This was one of my attempts. I was pretty happy with the way it turned out!


 

*8caliace, JDBlair*.........Thanks all for those nice comments. I really do appreciate it. I love to look around for those unique shots and it looks like I'm not the only one.  All of your shots are great and your talent shows for sure. Thanks for sharing and keep shooting!

*PryncessChrysty*........Nice shot!


----------



## NostalgicDad

Alright, I got some of my recent shots uploaded last night. Here's a new perspective for me and I actually kind of enjoyed it versus clammering for space in front of the castle.  

Friday fireworks!


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

NostalgicDad said:


> Alright, I got some of my recent shots uploaded last night. Here's a new perspective for me and I actually kind of enjoyed it versus clammering for space in front of the castle.
> 
> Friday fireworks!



Beautiful!!! Did you get to go again or is this from the last trip when you got dreamed?


----------



## NostalgicDad

DisneySuiteFreak said:


> Beautiful!!! Did you get to go again or is this from the last trip when you got dreamed?


 
Thanks DSF.  It's actually from 2 days ago.  I was in the area on business and intentionally got my work done early so I could go to DL!  Also, they stopped the show about 3/4 of the way through but I managed to get quite a few from this perspective.


----------



## KCmike




----------



## bonofreak

Oh my goodness!   KCmike; that wasn't nice to put me in the mood for a Disneyland frozen banana   and here I am on the East Coast!!!     (just kidding, well sort of!!!)


----------



## kaity230

I never noticed that before (the part of the sign that says caution is advised). Too funny!  

I love those Mickey premium ice cream bars....so expensive though for something that's gone in five minutes!

BTW I love this thread


----------



## ScrapperKimmyD

my kids just had one of those Nestle cookie sandwich things.  Did you know there are 490 calories in those things???  YIKES!


----------



## DisneySuiteFreak

NostalgicDad said:


> Thanks DSF.  It's actually from 2 days ago.  I was in the area on business and intentionally got my work done early so I could go to DL!  Also, they stopped the show about 3/4 of the way through but I managed to get quite a few from this perspective.



OMG! You are so lucky to get to go there for business and cut out early!  That's such a bummer when the fireworks don't get performed all the way through the end...


----------



## JDBlair

ScrapperKimmyD said:


> my kids just had one of those Nestle cookie sandwich things.  Did you know there are 490 calories in those things???  YIKES!


 
 I had one Tuesday and then finished DD's Mickey bar!    I don't think you're supposed to look at the calorie count on vacation.   

I like the posted picture of the ice cream treats.  Our ice cream was so hard when we first tried to bite in to it.  I wonder how they freeze it so hard and yet it's fresh.   Anyone know?

My contribution for today:


----------



## ScrapperKimmyD

JDBlair said:


> I had one Tuesday and then finished DD's Mickey bar!    I don't think you're supposed to look at the calorie count on vacation.
> 
> I like the posted picture of the ice cream treats.  Our ice cream was so hard when we first tried to bite in to it.  I wonder how they freeze it so hard and yet it's fresh.   Anyone know?




If I'd been on vacation, I wouldn't have looked.  LOL  We were just driving home from the ocean.  I wonder how bad the sorbet is - if I look now, then I can decide now what to get and look forward to that one.  Then it won't seem so bad, right?


----------



## eeyoresnr

KCmike said:


>



omg...I love those frozen bananas


----------



## matthew_hull




----------



## NostalgicDad

Great pictures all. Here's one for today.....


----------



## DisneyLover4Ever!

NostalgicDad; that is a great picture! Where is that Tinkerbell at?


----------



## JDBlair

It is a great pic. That tink is out front by the entrance gates, she's standing above Mickey's ear. 

Mine today:


----------



## NostalgicDad

DisneyLover4Ever! said:


> NostalgicDad; that is a great picture! Where is that Tinkerbell at?


 


JDBlair said:


> It is a great pic. That tink is out front by the entrance gates, she's standing above Mickey's ear.


 
Thanks. Yep, out by the front gates.

*JDBlair*.......Funny you posted that pic. Nice shot, btw. I have a very similar angle and just almost posted it for today as well.


----------



## matthew_hull




----------



## Disneynut71




----------



## DangerMouse

My dd(11) took over the camera on our most recent trip, and asked if I would post some of her pics in this thread.  So, here we go:


----------



## DangerMouse

She was really into flowers this trip, and I thought this one was really pretty:


----------



## JDBlair

NostalgicDad said:


> Thanks. Yep, out by the front gates.
> 
> *JDBlair*.......Funny you posted that pic. Nice shot, btw. I have a very similar angle and just almost posted it for today as well.



 
I'm speechless.  Thank you!!


----------



## Robert TG

I'm back from my long holiday... here's a picture of me looking at photo's...


----------



## NostalgicDad

Yesterday was Tinkerbell by day and today I figured Tinkerbell by night would be in order.  

Happy Fathers Day!


----------



## JDBlair

Wonderful Tink and Pirate pics!!

Happy Father's Day!!


----------



## DangerMouse

More pics from dd:


----------



## DangerMouse




----------



## NostalgicDad

*DM*......Great pics by your DD!


----------



## NostalgicDad

Since it's Father's Day, I knew I had one of me with my kids somewhere. Well, at least with 2 of them anyway. It's an act of Congress to get my DS14 in a pic with me. In fact, I think he may have actually taken this one of yours truly with DD9 and DS7. That reminds me......I need to change my sig since she'll be the big 1-0 tomorrow.

This was taken in the summer of '07 at CCI. If I recall, we were headed back for an afternoon nap.


----------



## JDBlair

NostalgicDad said:


> Since it's Father's Day, I knew I had one of me with my kids somewhere. Well, at least with 2 of them anyway. It's an act of Congress to get my DS14 in a pic with me. In fact, I think he may have actually taken this one of yours truly with DD9 and DS7. That reminds me......I need to change my sig since she'll be the big 1-0 tomorrow.



Funny you say that about your DS14. Just went to DL with the fam on my b-day Tuesday.  DS, is also 14, and he became extremely annoyed with me taking his picture and in most pictures he's in, he's not smiling.  I gave him the camera a couple of times to take pictures since he didn't want to be in them!  

Here are my 3 beloveds.  This is about the only time DS's smile doesn't seem forced!


----------



## matthew_hull




----------



## DangerMouse

NostalgicDad said:


> *DM*......Great pics by your DD!



Thanks, ND. She's got a few more I'll share over the next few days. She always admires your pics.


----------



## KCmike




----------



## Robert TG




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## DangerMouse

Danny, great BTMRR pic! Another new desktop for me!

Here's a couple more from dd:


----------



## DangerMouse




----------



## DangerMouse

And lastly, a pic of the photographer, herself, getting dreamed on our first day:


----------



## KCmike

They met some "Master Traders" our last time in D'Land.  It was kind of exciting to see it all happen.  We also met someone from Chicago while we were waiting for Fantasmic.


----------



## Pucka1378

We went yesterday for Fathers Day. Here are my boys!


----------



## Pucka1378




----------



## NostalgicDad

DangerMouse said:


> Danny, great BTMRR pic! Another new desktop for me!


 


DangerMouse said:


> And lastly, a pic of the photographer, herself, getting dreamed on our first day:


 

Thanks DM! Great pic of your DD with the Dream Team member.


Great shots everyone else as well!


----------



## NostalgicDad

Here's basically the same shot as yesterday, only at night.  I wanted to get the train going through the shot but the park had just closed and security was clearing the place out quickly.


----------



## Robert TG




----------



## Denton




----------



## Denton




----------



## KCmike




----------



## shyboy72

Denton said:


>



I LOVE THIS  


i haven't had the chance to see the parade, but want to SOOO bad. 
thanks for the picture, its great !


----------



## nodoubt51




----------



## GregC

Danny..That night shot of Thunder Mtn. is AWESOME dude! YAH!


----------



## PryncessChrysty

In honor of today being the official opening day of TSM!!


----------



## Armadillo4

PryncessChrysty said:


> In honor of today being the official opening day of TSM!!


I heard that the line for TSMM reached all the way to Ariel's Grotto restaurant earlier today. WOW! Thank goodness for soft openings this past weekend.

Here's a photo as I was leaving the park last Friday night.


----------



## matthew_hull




----------



## Disneynut71

While waiting for the monorail at the end of a long day.


----------



## Robert TG




----------



## NostalgicDad

GregC said:


> Danny..That night shot of Thunder Mtn. is AWESOME dude! YAH!


 
Thanks GregC!  That exposure was about 30 seconds long and the security guard was telling me to move right in the middle of it.  He wasn't understanding that I needed to simply let it finish and I would be on my way.  Pretty awkward moment actually.


----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## bonofreak

I am not creeped out by visiting cemeteries. In fact, my family loves to joke with me when we are on vacations, I like to look around really old ones. It can be fascinating to read some of the really old headstones, they used to write a little about the person. I have not been to Walt's grave but I would like to go one day and pay my respects.


----------



## bumbershoot

Pucka1378, I love your picture from Tarzan, I assume!  I never even noticed that spot from up there (am always focused on keeping the daredevil from falling to his doom).

***************


----------



## Pucka1378

bumbershoot said:


> Pucka1378, I love your picture from Tarzan, I assume!  I never even noticed that spot from up there (am always focused on keeping the daredevil from falling to his doom).
> 
> ]




Yup from Tarzan and I am lucky that I have two chickens on my hands! We had to force them onto Alice in wonderland


----------



## bumbershoot

Pucka1378 said:


> Yup from Tarzan and I am lucky that I have two chickens on my hands! We had to force them onto Alice in wonderland



  What's funny is that Alice is one of Boy's least favorite rides, but he's yearning to be tall enough for Grizzly and CA Screamin'.


----------



## KCmike




----------



## WeatherbySwann

I've been a lurker on this thread for quite some time now, and I just wanted to compliment EVERYONE on the truly AWESOME pics that are on this thread!  

Again, thanks everyone for the *magnificent* pictures!


----------



## Grumpy'sWife4Ever

Wow, I hadn't dropped by this thread for a few days and there are several pages of awesome new pics!  Everyone does such a great job of capturing the essence and magic of the parks, I really wish I was there right now (well, maybe not NOW because they are almost closed, but you know what I mean  )

I truly wish I had better photos of DL to share, all of mine are occupied by my children who are very cute but block all of the interesting Disney stuff in the background....


----------



## DBBean

After seeing all these wonderful pics. I can't wait for our family trip.


----------



## Robert TG




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## 8caliace




----------



## 8caliace




----------



## KCmike

We instead rode the storybook canal ride and thought it was nice and relaxing, but this was alot more fun that we thought it would be.  Love the I think I can, I thought I could going up and down the hill.


----------



## Denton




----------



## Robert TG




----------



## NostalgicDad




----------



## KCmike




----------



## DangerMouse

Mmmmmm, honey buns. .  .


----------



## eatmypixiedust




----------



## Robert TG




----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Hey everyone. 

The page limit for threads is 250, and this one has gone beyond, so I am going to close it.  Feel free to start another picture thread.


----------

